#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-04
<ubotu> New bug: #118570 in rhythmbox (main) "Keyboard navigation issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118570
<bashelier> hey TheMuso :)
<bashelier> oups
<bashelier> wrong chan
<ubotu> New bug: #118571 in Ubuntu "hibernate/suspend do not work upon turning computer back on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118571
<ubotu> New bug: #118572 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-16-generic does not mount luks partitions (cryptdisk-early)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118572
<ubotu> New bug: #118574 in yakuake (universe) "crash if i press F12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118574
<ubotu> New bug: #118576 in adept (main) "properties crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118576
<ubotu> New bug: #118578 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gutsy: Full Battery, GPM shuts down anyway." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118578
<ubotu> New bug: #118579 in evolution (main) "Unable to receive mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118579
<theBishop> is there a fix for the newworld bug in the PS3 version of ubuntu?
<ubotu> New bug: #118580 in linux-meta (main) "IFB and tc actions support is missing from kernel builds/configurations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118580
<ubotu> New bug: #118581 in restricted-manager (main) "Firmware for broadcom cards should be included in restricted-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118581
<ubotu> New bug: #118582 in abiword (main) "Abiword file dialogs are not network ( share ) aware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118582
<jjesse> i'm sorry ubotu but no more new bug reports
<ubotu> New bug: #118583 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Boot problems in all kernels 2.6.20-13+" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118583
<ubotu> New bug: #118584 in beagle (main) "Consumes large amounts of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118584
<ubotu> New bug: #118586 in firefox (main) "Firefox halts keyboard scrolling after embedded Flash video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118586
<jgamio> i have a question the bug  #114125 affect openoffice when xfce4-clipman-plugin is used which one should be in Affects
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114125 in openoffice.org "Clipboard manager in xfce4 does not handle some objects used in openoffice.org" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114125
<ubotu> New bug: #118588 in linux-meta (main) "DHCP lease won't work after the latest feisty update (ipw3945)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118588
<ubotu> New bug: #118589 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  avant-window-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118589
<killown> apt-get install tor return error invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "start" failed.dpkg: erro processando tor (--configure):
<killown> bug?
<crimsun> killown: hard to tell without seeing the rest of the dpkg spew.  Use http://pastebin.ca
<persia> killown: It might be any of bugs 66069, 10770, or 108163.  If you could add some details showing exactly what broke to any of those, it would be a great help towards fixing it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66069 in tor "tor installation error" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66069
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 10770 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor: new changes from Debian require merging" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/10770
<persia> Sorry: 107770
<killown> persia ok
<killown> persia, crimsun http://pastebin.ca/535567
<killown> persia, ?
<persia> killown: Looking a bit more, it doesn't seem to be an issue with the maintainer script, more that tor is not starting for you.  I'm unable to duplicate locally with either feisty or gutsy (for an initial install).
<killown> persia, then I go fix my source list for feisty
<persia> killown: Which release are you running?  Perhaps I'm testing the wrong thing.
<killown> persia, feisty
<killown> but my source list have edgy repositories
<ubotu> New bug: #118591 in gnome-games (main) "Nibbles game won't play with 0 AI opponents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118591
<killown> persia, I have to set feisty repository only but get the same error
<persia> killown: Did you get this error during an upgrade, or for a fresh install?
<killown> persia, fresh install
<crimsun> is /var full?
<killown> ?
<ubotu> New bug: #118592 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "tomcat 5.5 does not start due to catalina.out fifo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118592
<crimsun> killown: do you have sufficient free space on your /var partition?
<killown> crimsun, yes
<killown> 9,9G  4,7G  5,3G  48%
<killown> 5,3 gb free
<killown> mounted in /
<persia> killown: You'd probably do best to file a bug, as it doesn't appear to match other reported installation failures..  You may be able to force the install by manually editing /etc/init.d/tor and running dpkg --configure, as  a step towards running with more debug output turned on (or running in a debugger), but the result may not meet your needs directly.
<crimsun> ok, and ls -ld /var/run/tor
<killown> ls -ld /var/run/tor
<killown> ls: /var/run/tor: Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente
<killown> Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente = file or directory absent
<killown> crimsun, drwx------ 2 debian-tor debian-tor 40 2006-12-20 13:11 /var/run/tor
<killown> I have installed tor again
<killown> for do ls -ld /var/run/tor
<crimsun> you said this is a fresh install of tor?
<crimsun> that's a very odd timestamp for a fresh install of feisty.
<killown> crimsun, in first install I get ir error
<ubotu> New bug: #118593 in gnome-panel (main) "mouse preferences acceleration not saving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118593
<ubotu> New bug: #118594 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "VGA-console bright palette gets mixed up by splashscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118594
<crimsun> killown: is your clock current?
<killown> what?
<killown> s ok
<killown> a ok
<killown> yes
<killown> 13:11  dont
<crimsun> `date -u`
<killown> my current hour is 01:03
<killown> Seg Jun  4 04:03:29 UTC 2007
<killown> wrong hour
<crimsun> no, that's correct in UTC.
<killown> but in clock gnome show me right hour
<killown> ok
<crimsun> is it still broken?
<killown> crimsun, yes
<killown> apt-get -f install dont fix
<crimsun> run tor by hand
<ubotu> New bug: #118595 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "no way to add 'search domain' option to resolv.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118595
<killown> tor_init(): Reading config failed--see warnings above. For usage, try -h.
<killown>  Couldn't access/create private data directory "/var/lib/tor"
<crimsun> ok, so ls -ld /var/lib/tor
<killown> drwxrwxrwx 3 debian-tor debian-tor 104 2007-06-04 00:57 /var/lib/tor
<crimsun> world-writeable?  ...
<killown> crimsun, yes
<killown> chmor -R 777
<killown> in tor/
<crimsun> please --purge the package and reinstall it
<killown> ok
<crimsun> I want to see the permissions on a pristine /var/lib/tor
<killown> did
<killown> crimsun, /var/lib/tor was erased
<crimsun> good.
<killown> install tor again?
<crimsun> you used dpkg -P (or apt-get --purge or aptitude purge), correct?
<killown> dpkg --purge tor
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> now reinstall it
<killown> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<killown> crimsun, same error
<killown> Jun 04 01:12:56.612 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this user (root, 0) but by debian-tor (114). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?
<crimsun> getent passwd debian-tor|awk -F: '{print $7}'
<killown>  getent passwd debian-tor|awk -F: '{print $7}'
<killown> crimsun, user debian-tor not exist
<killown> getent passwd debian-tor|awk -F: '{print $7}'
<killown> /bin/bash
<crimsun> sorry, you've given two conflicting answers.  Which is correct?
<killown> crimsun, user debian-tor not exist
<crimsun> killown: ok, so where did `/bin/bash' come from?
<killown> crimsun, result of getent
<crimsun> ...ok, so the `debian-tor' user _does_ exist.
<killown> yes
<killown> I go add deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor <DISTRIBUTION> main
<killown> and reinstall tor
<killown> the same error
<killown> Jun 04 01:26:17.183 [notice]  I learned some more directory information, but not enough to build a circuit.
<killown> lol
<crimsun> which DISTRIBUTION did you use?
<killown> crimsun, feisty
<crimsun> very odd.  I can't reproduce it on feisty or gutsy.
<killown> ok
<killown> I desist
<killown> thanks a lot
<ccm> where was the point where i can request adding of new bugtrackers to launchpad?
<ubotu> New bug: #118598 in Ubuntu "The computer isent able to power off while using the latest Ubuntu 7.04 live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118598
<ccm> found it, thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #118600 in nautilus (main) "Network connection says wrong thing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118600
<ubotu> New bug: #118601 in Ubuntu "No more USB devices automount on Kernel 2.6.20.16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118601
<ubotu> New bug: #118602 in pulseaudio (main) "Unable to effect alsamixer -c 0 changes when pulseaudio is active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118602
<ubotu> New bug: #118603 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware player 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118603
<ubotu> New bug: #118604 in erlang (universe) "Please merge erlang (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118604
<ubotu> New bug: #118605 in gdm (main) "Feisty freezes upon Logout or Switch user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118605
<ubotu> New bug: #118606 in inventor (universe) "Please merge inventor (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118606
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #118608 in inventor (universe) "Please merge inventor (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118608
<ssam> Bug #118458
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118458 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Acer Aspire 1510LMi won't go to sleep or hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118458
<ssam> the requested information has now been posted
<ccm> hi dholbach
<ssam> so i set it from needs info, back to unconfirmed. is that right?
<ssam> or is that enough info that i should set it to confirmed, and assign to the ubuntu-kernel-acpi team
<ubotu> New bug: #118610 in Ubuntu "[alsa-firmware]  tascam us428: one file is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118610
<ccm> ssam: i thought suspend-problems are better to filed under "acpi-support"
<ssam> ccm, i am not sure, there is not guidance on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<ccm> ssam: right, that should be added there, maybe some expert could advise us
<ubotu> New bug: #118612 in partman (main) "installer installs grub to hda when using guided partitioning for sda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118612
<dholbach> hi ccm
<ubotu> New bug: #118613 in Ubuntu "/etc/init.d/networking does not respect hwaddress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118613
<ubotu> New bug: #118614 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No battery status for Acer TravelMate 3220 with 2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118614
<ubotu> New bug: #118615 in Ubuntu "sudo cd <DIR> doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118615
<ubotu> New bug: #118617 in Ubuntu "There is no control panel for Synaptics touchpad in Kubuntu Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118617
<ubotu> New bug: #118618 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice truncates X11's primary selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118618
<ubotu> New bug: #118616 in wine (universe) "Please upload wine 0.9.38 with new maintainer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118616
<ubotu> New bug: #118619 in pidgin (main) "empty buddy icon by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118619
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #118624 in Ubuntu "clicking top menu highlights firefox icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118624
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #118627 in Ubuntu "I was testing again ubuntu-bug program but with normal user  and ubuntu-bug program crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118627
<ubotu> New bug: #118628 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Calc does not resolve TTEST function when copied or reissued in another cell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118628
<fernando> moin all
<pochu> !tags is We use some common tags for the bugs. Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags to know them.
<pochu> !tags
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tags - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<persia> pochu: Ubotu is moderated.  Wait a bit :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118629 in dbus (main) "libdbus-1-dev files in wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118629
<pochu> persia: yeah, I've read it in the wiki. Do you know whether the factoid will be added to all the channels, or just to this one?
<ubotu> New bug: #118630 in f-spot (main) "f spot photo app freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118630
<persia> pochu: My understanding is that factoids reside in the bot, and apply to all channels on which the bot is active, but I'm not 100% sure.
<pochu> I think there's a factoid which applies here but not in other channels
<pochu> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<pochu> Doesn't work in other channels ^
<ubotu> New bug: #118631 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office crashes when trying to view a slideshow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118631
<persia> pochu: Interesting...
<pochu> I've missed sometimes !tags in #u-motu
<persia> !tags
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tags - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BugMaN> There is someone of doc team?
<gnomefreak> pochu: you cant add factoids
<persia> !tags
<ubotu> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<pochu> :)
<persia> gnomefreak: Just /msg ubotu, and in your conversation, say foo is bar.  The factoid will be submitted for moderation, and possibly added.
<gnomefreak> persia: i can add them
<persia> gnomefreak: Well, if you're a moderator, then... :)
<gnomefreak> i am
<RainCT> how can I go on with bug 118620?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118620 in human-icon-theme "Icons unification and space at sides" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118620
<persia> RainCT: I don't think any more information can be usefully collected.  If you can observe the difference between the submitted png files, it may be set to confirmed.  If you understand how the icon themes work, and can make the necessary adjustment, a patch would be welcome.
<RainCT> persia: ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #118636 in Ubuntu "command line display error after history search (CTRL+R)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118636
<ubotu> New bug: #118641 in rhythmbox (main) ""Unknown" displayed instead of tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118641
<ubotu> New bug: #118642 in firefox (main) "Memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118642
<ubotu> New bug: #118643 in Ubuntu "please sync claws-mail from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118643
<ubotu> New bug: #118644 in hal (main) "Missing hal-luks-setup scripts in hal package (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118644
<demolitio> I don't know If i've joined the right channel, but i'm experiencing a very annoying issue,,, I just clean installed kubuntu 7.04, and everything was working pefectly. I booted into my windows install, then came back to it later, and now I don't have any sound. kmix is configured properly, all sliders are at max.... just no sound.
<ScottK> demolitio: Try #kubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #118645 in Ubuntu "amarok 1.4.5 crashes desktop on Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118645
<ubotu> New bug: #118646 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "short temporary lockup on resume: ata1.00: exception Emask" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118646
<demolitio> just posted there.
<ubotu> New bug: #118647 in libapache-mod-jk (universe) "Mod JK fails to create its status file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118647
<demolitio> thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #118648 in Ubuntu "kubuntu screensaver dosn't start during shutdown menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118648
<ubotu> New bug: #118649 in libapache-mod-jk (universe) "Provide a default jk.conf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118649
<Hobbsee> Bug #117314
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117314 in linux-source-2.6.20 "latest kernel(2.6.20-16.28) update gives boot problems" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117314
<ubotu> New bug: #118654 in thunderbird (main) "loading qemu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118654
<ubotu> New bug: #118655 in acidrip (multiverse) "control file for acidrip has wrong homepage for project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118655
<ubotu> New bug: #118657 in gdm (main) "default background colour is blue in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118657
<ubotu> New bug: #118658 in Ubuntu "distro partial upgrade crash - exit code 16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118658
<ubotu> New bug: #118659 in pycurl (main) "PyCurl 7.15.5 not working on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118659
<ubotu> New bug: #97171 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend crashed in munmap_chunk() when stopping playback" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97171
<Admiral_Chicago> morning everyone
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: morning
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: it seems the <inherets> tag in totem's clue file pulls out tag state clue file.
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: it's "inherits"
<Admiral_Chicago> yes that...
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: what are you trying to do and what happens?
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: take a look at http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/totem.html . the totem clue seems to be be saying the totem bugs have wrong tags
<Admiral_Chicago> even on bugs like bug 108261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108261 in totem "mp3 audio volume goes up and down" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108261
<dholbach> totem seems to inherit from firefox
<dholbach> so the firefox clues are used on totem bugs
<dholbach> not sure there's something wrong with taht
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: if you look at the firefox clue files, they refence specific tags used by the MT team, mt-confirm for example
<dholbach> yes
<asac> dholbach: how is rule inheriting done?
<asac> clue i mean :)
<dholbach> a inherits from b: b's clue files are tried on a's bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> so doesn't that mean totem will check for bugs tags using firefox's rules?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<ubotu> New bug: #118667 in Ubuntu "xorg consumes a huge amount of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118667
<ubotu> New bug: #118668 in Ubuntu "cdrom mounted to /media/<label> instead of /media/cdrom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118668
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: thats what you see in totem result :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: thats why i ask :)
<asac> i guess inherits should either import only "derivable clues" or inherits should get more attributes that allow you to specify which clues to inherit
<asac> I think the former
<asac> e.g. clues get an attribute "inheratable="true/false""
<asac> inheritable :)
<asac> dholbach: what is the use-case for the inherits feature?
<asac> dholbach: you want to detect wrong package assignments?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> for stuff like   ubiquity -> partman   stuff you can find in logs, it's really useful
<asac> dholbach: is it obvious when you write clues if they might be suitable for bad package assignments? e.g. would a "inheritable" attribute for clues help?
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> not sure
<asac> you have examples of partman/ubiquity clues that match this kind of bugs?
<Admiral_Chicago> there are clues we have specific to something like installing firefox extensions. those would probably not be best to inherit
<dholbach> asac: no, but there are some others - it was just an example
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you wanna look how easy clues with inheritable="false" might be excluded when wading through inherited clue files?
<Admiral_Chicago> can we use that flag?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: we can use it if we want to I guess ... we can decide that default is "true" so current behaviour does not change
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i understant that, but my question is if that is a valid state to use for <inherit>
<dholbach> asac: we don't have that feature yet
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you talk about the code now?
<dholbach> asac: best to coordinate with thekorn
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i meant if you wanna look at the python code and see how easy that would be
<asac> dholbach: sure
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: otherwise we should file a bug to discuss with thekorn
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: bbiab
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: sure
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: pong?
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: sorry that was eddie...wanted to ask abou CODLuG
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: back...
<Admiral_Chicago> i can take a look at the code, i think i have the latest code pulled, i'll pull again to be sure
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll also talk to Markus about this
<asac> great
<coNP> hi pochu
<pochu> Hey coNP, how are you? :)
<coNP> getting better... I finished my thesis last week
<coNP> now there are some final exams left :(
<pochu> coNP: Good luck :)
<coNP> thanks :)
* bdmurray waves at pochu
<pochu> Hey bdmurray :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118672 in Ubuntu "Upgrade deluge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118672
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: around?
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: hi, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: i figured it out, sorry. thanks anyways
<asac> thekorn: any objection to inheritable="true/false" attribute to individual clues?
<asac> thekorn: default would be "true" for now, so current clue files won't change behaviour
<thekorn> asac: I'm just reading the discussion
<asac> point is that some clues just make no sense to inherit
<thekorn> asac: I agree
<asac> (actually i think on the long run we should switch default to "false" as most clues are not suitable for inherits
<asac> )
<asac> but we can a closer look when we have more experience
<asac> anyway, the idea is to add an xml attribute called 'inheritable' to clue nodes
<asac> thekorn: we would develop a fix and show you for review, ok? just wanted to get your feedback ... maybe you have a much smarter idea and so we can go directly the other way :)
<thekorn> asac: ok, cool,
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, we are reviewing the code now.
<asac> thekorn: one idea would be to filter the .clues before "updating" in http://pastebin.ca/537191
<ubotu> New bug: #118675 in Ubuntu "font anti-alias setup hightlights all options when closing the "details" window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118675
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: go on.
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: so we are looking at the bughelper code.
<red_herring> where can i get that
<red_herring> as the first matter of business
<ubotu> New bug: #118674 in Ubuntu "Forum wird auf dem Portal nicht im Men verlinkt" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118674
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: svn? cvs? apt-source?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a case <inherit> which grabs clues from other packages.
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: bzr
<red_herring> link?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install bughelper
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/getting-started?action=show&redirect=BugHelper%2Fdoc
<red_herring> wouldn't it be best to get the Latest code?
<Admiral_Chicago> you are on BugSquad right?
<thekorn> asac: the problem is that we dont know anything about the attributes of a node at that point
* red_herring shrugs Admiral_Chicago i think so
<asac> thekorn: so clues don't carry high level clue objects?
<asac> thekorn: what kind of structures are inside .clues ?
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: so the point is that inherits pulls all clue file regardless of if they are useful. for example. totem pulls firefox but there are some special cases that totem doesn't need
<Admiral_Chicago> follow?
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: i dont even know what a clue file is.
<red_herring> heh
* red_herring looks it up
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: a search based on predefined patterns we give
<red_herring> k, so whats the problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> so look at totem and firefox's clue file.
<Admiral_Chicago> sec...
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: wehre do i find them?
<asac> thekorn: are bugClue instance inside .clues?
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: http://pastebin.ca/527337 http://pastebin.ca/537259
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll see totem inherits firefox but Fx has some special tag checking based on the Mozilla Teams bug tag.
<red_herring> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> so when a cron job runs and checks the clue files http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/totem.html it says they have the wrong tags
<Admiral_Chicago> see?
<ubotu> New bug: #118676 in Ubuntu "All menus disappear when swapping desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118676
<thekorn> asac: sorry, there was a phone call...
<asac> np
<thekorn> asac: yeah, I think I have an idea, just give me some minutes
<asac> k
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: k so what you're saying
<red_herring> is that its generating bad tags?
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: for totem yes. it says they are tagged improperly even on bugs that are untagged
<Admiral_Chicago> because it inherited firefox's tag checking clue
<red_herring> ahhhhh
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: you see the second half of the firefox clue file?
<red_herring> #
<red_herring> #
<red_herring>     <info doc="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States">Wrong Status/Tag-Combination for Status 'Needs Info'</info>
<red_herring> #
<red_herring> oh shit, sorry about that paste
<red_herring>     <task doc="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States">tag bug according to policy</task>
<red_herring> i thought that was 2 lines
<Admiral_Chicago> its okay, language is a bigger problem :)
<shadowpool> I think I found a feisty bug
<red_herring> .... oh *crap*
<Admiral_Chicago> so we are looking at the current code and trying to fix it by adding something like "inheritable=false"
<red_herring> well, what engine is bugbuddy using to read the xml files?
<ubotu> New bug: #118677 in kde-guidance (main) "connected to vnc server using tightvnc client from windows xp client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118677
<ubotu> New bug: #118678 in gdm (main) "Can't force silent login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118678
<shadowpool> If you go full screen in eog then close the laptop screen, your screen is supposed to lock.  It doesn't--when you open the laptop your screen doesn't appear to be locked but your mouse buttons don't work.  You can only close eog by pressing alt+f4.  Then you have to close the laptop screen again, after closing eog, to get to the locked screen password prompt to type your password and be allowed to use the mouse  buttons again
<shadowpool> It seems to only do this if you click during full screen after opening the laptop screen.  Otherwise, you can hit escape and it goes to the locked screen password prompt.
<thekorn> asac, Admiral_Chicago : i think I found a solution for the inheritable - clue- problem, it works, but  iit should not be the best solution
<thekorn> will clean the code and publish it soon
<asac> thekorn: elaborate so we can share your thoughts
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: great let us know
<asac> thekorn: would be nice to discuss things ... e.g. what syntax you use, etc.
<Admiral_Chicago> err see it* when its done
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah ... but not the best way to serve the greater good :)
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 71712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71712 in firefox "firefox crash [@NSSRWLock_UnlockRead]  [@__PK11_CreateContextByRawKey] " [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71712
<ubotu> New bug: #118680 in rhythmbox (main) "shuffle not random" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118680
<thekorn> asac, Admiral_Chicago: I would really like to discuss this, but I have to leave now, sorry,
<thekorn> but here is the diff: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24104/
<asac> thekorn: k
<asac> thekorn: ok so you chose the "attribute" approach
<asac> thanks
<thekorn> i think that's the easiest way,
<thekorn> ok I'm off for some sport :)
<asac> thekorn: have fun
<thekorn> jup, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #118681 in xresprobe (main) "resolution on monitor is wrong. Set to 1024x768, should be 1280x960" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118681
<Admiral_Chicago> looking
<ubotu> New bug: #118682 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashes loading image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118682
<ubotu> New bug: #118686 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-config.pl is missing from vmware-player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118686
<timing> Hey i'm running gutsy gibbon and have some problems writing to my swap partition. everytime when my memory is almost full, all the memory allocation is still done on the RAM. Then, when the ram is completely full and more mem is needed, my system freezes. I need to reset my laptop to continue. could this be a bug in the kernel? or should i just ask this in #ubuntu?
<pochu> s/#ubuntu/#ubuntu+1/
<Burgundavia> timing: please file a bug and ask in #ubuntu+1
<pochu> But it might be a bug, I don't know
<timing> ohw +1 sounds better
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 103250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103250 in firefox "[Feisty]  Firefox Crash [@ nsCOMPtr_base::assign_with_AddRef ] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103250
<red_herring> k umm
<red_herring> i dunno if this is a bug
<red_herring> wait its not nvm
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm just using the bot..
<red_herring> no no
<red_herring> i thought i had a kde bug
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<ubotu> New bug: #118590 in firefox (main) "firefox se cierra en naegacion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118590
<ubotu> New bug: #118687 in sound-juicer (main) "gstreamer error when using improper characters in file/track name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118687
* Admiral_Chicago gets to translating that bug report
<Kmos> Admiral_Chicago: "finished at navigation".. something like that
<Kmos> finished = crashed
<Kmos> =)
<Admiral_Chicago> closed while negoiating
<ubotu> New bug: #118689 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118689
<ubotu> New bug: #118690 in at-spi (main) "at-spi fails to relay messages between user sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118690
<ubotu> New bug: #118692 in file-roller (main) "Failure while unpacking with a password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118692
<ubotu> New bug: #118695 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  gnome hangs when trying to log out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118695
<ubotu> New bug: #118696 in firefox (main) "Return from fullscreen disables minimize, maximize and window close buttons." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118696
<ubotu> New bug: #118697 in Ubuntu "Symfony 1.0.x in gutsy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118697
<ubotu> New bug: #118699 in klavaro (universe) "Please sync klavaro (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118699
<ubotu> New bug: #118700 in mythplugins "mytharchive fails with python error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118700
<thekorn> asac, Admiral_Chicago: is there a reason why firefox.info was removed from the bughelper-data branch?
<asac> not that i know
<asac> who did that?
<thekorn> looking
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: there was a conflict which we couldn't resolve, apparently it got nixed when we were looking to resolve the conflict
<Admiral_Chicago> it was Jen i think...
<JenFraggle> sorry guys
<thekorn> "Jennifer Ockwell"
<thekorn> ah, ok,
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, it's okay. you still have the latest one Jen?
<asac> no problem :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac thekorn: we'll get it back in soon.
<asac> the only thing that one never ever is allowed to do is use --override
<asac> on push
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd like to make one fix to it.
<JenFraggle> i did the commit and it said it worked
* thekorn thought all bugs where fixed in firefox :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> that would be fantastic
<asac> would instantly ask for extra holiday ... hey wait :)
<thekorn> haha
<ubotu> New bug: #118701 in Ubuntu "synaptic package manager error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118701
<ubotu> New bug: #118702 in kile (universe) "Dependency to tetex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118702
<Admiral_Chicago> asac thekorn: commited firefox's file back in
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: thx
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #118703 in Ubuntu "LImewire basic is not running." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118703
<ubotu> New bug: #118704 in Ubuntu "limewire is not working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118704
<ubotu> New bug: #118705 in mythtv (multiverse) "Gutsy MythTV depends on ntp-simple, which don't exist" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118705
<superm1> Hi everyone, I was wondering if members on my team (ubuntu-mythtv) could be given permissions to categorize priorities of bugs in our own packages?  Or do we *need* to be part of ubuntu-qa to do such things?
<pochu> superm1: you need to be in ubuntu-qa.
<pochu> superm1: You can file a bug against malone if you think that's a bug :)
<superm1> haha.  thanks pochu :)
<Kmos> bug/suggestion :)
<pochu> Kmos: yeah :)
<pochu> superm1: np
<ScottK> superm1: If you get MOTU, that'll do it too.
<superm1> well for me at least, but there are others on the team too that i'd like to be able to do so
* superm1 hopes I get motu though anyway :)
<ScottK> ubuntu-qa isn't that hard.
<superm1> bug 118708 has been filed at least now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118708 in malone "Package maintainers can't set priorities of their own packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118708
<ubotu> New bug: #118706 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "TI SD Card reader doesn't work on LG laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118706
<superm1> pochu took your suggestion and filed a bug on malone while you were out
<bdmurray> that Ti reader is likely a duplicate
<pochu> Bug #118708
<pochu> superm1: Cool, gonna subscribe :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118708 in malone "Package maintainers can't set priorities of their own packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118708
<ubotu> New bug: #118709 in mplayer (multiverse) "In GMplayer "x" and "z" buttons functions not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118709
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-05
<ubotu> New bug: #118710 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "msttcorefonts installer script dosen't use the apt proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118710
<ubotu> New bug: #118711 in balsa (universe) "[Merge]  balsa 2.3.16-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118711
<ubotu> New bug: #118712 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "install of 2.6.22-6-generic fails (Undefined subroutine &main::get called)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118712
<ubotu> New bug: #110547 in reportbug (universe) "Partition Editor Error on Install Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110547
<ubotu> New bug: #110558 in recordmydesktop (universe) "gtk-recordMyDesktop Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110558
<ubotu> New bug: #110820 in firehol (universe) "firehol stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110820
<ubotu> New bug: #110840 in evolution (main) "Evolution stores mail insecurely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110840
<ubotu> New bug: #111131 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel crash [kernel BUG at mm/rmap.c:588!] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111131
<ubotu> New bug: #111769 in network-manager (main) "wpa enterprise eas password is visible from gconf-editor (if using network-manager)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111769
<ubotu> New bug: #111887 in Ubuntu "Critical crash caused by java applet" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111887
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ubotu> New bug: #118731 in yelp (main) "Ubuntu 7.04's help search link identifies it as 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118731
<Admiral_Chicago> evening all
<ubotu> New bug: #118732 in Ubuntu "Wireless drivers missing from Fiesty 7.04 - were there in 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118732
<ubotu> New bug: #118733 in freeradius (universe) "Please sync freeradius (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118733
<ubotu> New bug: #118734 in atlas-cpp (universe) "Please sync atlas-cpp (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118734
<ubotu> New bug: #118735 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Some excel files can not be opened directly when on SMB folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118735
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #118739 in elvis (universe) "Entered text is invisible in black terminals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118739
<ubotu> New bug: #118740 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "app-install-data :  Can't import AppInstall.CoreMenu, aborting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118740
<ubotu> New bug: #118742 in ubiquity (main) "Potential typo in /ubiquity/scripts/install.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118742
<ubotu> New bug: #118743 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Edgy/Feisty and Amarok crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118743
<ubotu> New bug: #118744 in gfxboot (main) "no gfxboot in gutsy with new syslinux" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118744
<ubotu> New bug: #118745 in libgnome (main) "default desktop/panel menu font sizes too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118745
<dholbach> hiya
<ubotu> New bug: #118746 in libapache-mod-jk (universe) "[Merge]  libapache-mod-jk 1.2.23-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118746
<ubotu> New bug: #118747 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  VTs unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118747
<ubotu> New bug: #118171 in schooltool "Dependency problem: Schooltool depends on python instead of python 2.4 (dup-of: 80324)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118171
<ubotu> New bug: #118748 in Ubuntu "setting second screen: crash on rebooting X-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118748
<ubotu> New bug: #118749 in totem (main) "hotkeys (play,pause,stop,next,previous) no more working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118749
<ubotu> New bug: #118750 in xfce4-panel (main) "[gutsy]  icons incorrectly resized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118750
<ubotu> New bug: #118751 in nethack (universe) "Incorrect key commands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118751
<ubotu> New bug: #118752 in thunderbird (main) "German Localisation: "Zertifikate wurden erfolgreich wiederhergestellt"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118752
<ubotu> New bug: #118759 in listen (universe) "Please merge listen (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118759
<thekorn> mc
<ubotu> New bug: #118760 in gltron (universe) "Ubuntu 6.10 crashes playing gltron" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118760
<ubotu> New bug: #118761 in Ubuntu "How to Enabling 64GB RAM on Ubuntu feisty created on ESX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118761
<ubotu> New bug: #118762 in gnome-print (universe) "Collate order function for multiple PDF pages printing  does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118762
<ubotu> New bug: #118765 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "feisty generic kernel performing worse than i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118765
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> can someone please check if my message on bug 118760 is correct? (not sure if that will work)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118760 in gltron "Ubuntu 6.10 crashes playing gltron" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118760
<Arby> RainCT: seems like a reasonable start until you see what they come back with
<Arby> you could ask if they see any error messages or if a backtrace is generated.
<RainCT> Arby: ok thanks. I've not worked much with '>' so I was not sure if it would work
<RainCT> Arby: he says that the entire computer crashes so I don't think he gets any message
<Arby> I saw that but sometimes the crash handler will throw something up on restart
<Arby> sometimes not as well :)
<Arby> if '>' doesn't work then they could just copy and paste the output straight from terminal.
<RainCT> Arby: where would that crash logs go? on the home folder?
<Arby> you mean for the command you gave or the system crash?
<Arby> RainCT: /var/log/syslog might have something on the system crash
<Arby> RainCT: you might find helpful stuff here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<persia> RainCT: You may also find something interesting in /var/crash, depending on the nature of the crash.
<RainCT> okay thanks
<Arby> RainCT: I've just had a quick look at gltron
<Arby> it recommends 3D acceleration
<Arby> so you might want to check whether it's the whole system going down or just the X session
<Arby> if the user doesn't have working 3D it could be there X session crashing
<Arby> which opens a whole different can of worms :)
<Arby> just a thought
<RainCT> Arby: "ctrl-alt-f1 won't work."
<Arby> true
<RainCT> Arby: can it be a X only crash anyways?
<Arby> I don't honestly know
<Arby> I mean yes X can crash and still leave a working commandline system
<RainCT> well, thx
<RainCT> yes, but then Ctrl + Alt + Fx should work, or?
<Arby> but in this specific case I don't know
<Arby> yes it probably should
<Arby> I just tried running gltron and had no problems here
<Arby> anyway, lunchbreak over, back to the day job :)
<RainCT> ok, thanks again
<persia> RainCT, Arby:  When X crashes, it sometimes retains control of the input handlers, so that it is impossible to switch away from X (this can be tested by accessing the machine remotely).  This results in a working headless machine (no X, no console).
<Arby> persia: thanks, didn't know about that.
<RainCT> cya
<RainCT> persia: thanks
<fernando> moin all
<ubotu> New bug: #118768 in evolution (main) "evolution _huge_ memory leak within composing a mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118768
<ubotu> New bug: #118769 in rsibreak (universe) "countdown counter is clipped while drawing rsibreak screen and user is typing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118769
<ubotu> New bug: #118770 in Ubuntu "Cannot burn CD, File > 700mb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118770
<ubotu> New bug: #118771 in python-biopython (universe) "Syntax error in python module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118771
<ubotu> New bug: #118772 in freqtweak (universe) "Please don't merge freqtweak 0.7.0~cvs20070605-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118772
<ubotu> New bug: #118773 in gnome-panel (main) "Bottom panel looks like it's frozen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118773
<ubotu> New bug: #118775 in Ubuntu "Add/Remove Applications crashes when kamefu is highlighted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118775
<ubotu> New bug: #118777 in f-spot (main) "f-spot database locked when tagging 500+ photos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118777
<ubotu> New bug: #118778 in Ubuntu "Missing write access to my external USB FAT32 HDD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118778
<ubotu> New bug: #118779 in rsibreak (universe) "Timer does not trigger immediately waiting for the approximate time it takes to show a popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118779
<ubotu> New bug: #118780 in bonobo (universe) "/usr/lib/bonobo-activation/bonobo-activation-server does not exit after logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118780
<ubotu> New bug: #118781 in zsnes (multiverse) "Please sync zsnes (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118781
<ubotu> New bug: #118782 in scorched3d (universe) "scorched earth 3D crashed when rotating views in game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118782
<ubotu> New bug: #118783 in sitecopy (universe) "Sitecopy translations does not use UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118783
<CarlFK> how do I relate two bugs in LP?
<CarlFK> one may be a dupe, but I am not sure, so I don;t want to 'mark as dupe'
<Arby> CarlFK: you could leave a comment on one of them stating that you think they are related with a link to the other one
<Arby> once you have enough info you can decide if they are dupes or not
<CarlFK> thanks.  wanted to make sure there wasn't a formal option I was missing
<Arby> not that I know of but launchpad confuses me :)
<CarlFK> me too.
<ubotu> New bug: #118784 in gnome-panel (main) "Desktop effects "workspace on a cube" doesn't work after kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118784
<ubotu> New bug: #118785 in ghostscript (main) "conflicting packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118785
<pochu> CarlFK: there isn't another way to relate them.
<pochu> You can for bugs and blueprints, though.
<pochu> (And I think for answer and bugs too)
<CarlFK> blueprints?
<pochu> Specifications.
<pochu> Features :)
<CarlFK> got it
<ubotu> New bug: #118788 in python-apt (main) "interface to download source code tree" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118788
<ubotu> New bug: #118789 in openoffice.org (main) "trouble using ExportFormFields in uno API; PDF form controls are exported even when set to False" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118789
<ubotu> New bug: #118790 in Ubuntu "icons disappeared from panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118790
<ubotu> New bug: #118792 in gspca (universe) "Creative NX webcam detected but cannot be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118792
<ubotu> New bug: #118793 in smarty (universe) "smarty should put files in /usr/share/php/smarty and not in smarty/libs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118793
<ubotu> New bug: #118795 in monodevelop (universe) "Please merge monodevelop (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118795
<ubotu> New bug: #118797 in Ubuntu "Memory Stick Duo is not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118797
<ubotu> New bug: #118798 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "X crashes when simultaneous rendering is triggered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118798
<ubotu> New bug: #118800 in empathy (universe) "empathy: cannot add Jabber account." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118800
<ubotu> New bug: #118801 in gnumed-client (universe) "Please sync gnumed-client (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118801
<ubotu> New bug: #118803 in Ubuntu "very long boot - hdd missing - irqpoll helps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118803
<ubotu> New bug: #118808 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Unable to reach C3/C4 states while wireless is up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118808
<ubotu> New bug: #118809 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed while playing mp3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118809
<ubotu> New bug: #118810 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed while playing mp3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118810
<ubotu> New bug: #118811 in gnome-panel (main) "Open Ofiice  Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118811
<ubotu> New bug: #118812 in revelation (universe) "revelation account search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118812
<ubotu> New bug: #118813 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy kernel lockup / video corruption with matroxfb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118813
<ubotu> New bug: #118815 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "SRU to add opera and arkeia " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118815
<ubotu> New bug: #118816 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes on start page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118816
<ubotu> New bug: #118817 in vim (main) "vi does not show insert status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118817
<ubotu> New bug: #118818 in Ubuntu "can't open terminal window after minimization by clicking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118818
<ubotu> New bug: #118819 in gnome-panel (main) "power button freezes ubuntu, missing hibernate and suspend buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118819
<ubotu> New bug: #118820 in evolution (main) "Evolution cannot handle mbox files larger than 2Gb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118820
<ubotu> New bug: #118821 in firefox (main) "crashes on login - google.mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118821
<ubotu> New bug: #118822 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-15.27 => 2.6.20-16.28 Suspend to RAM regression on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118822
<ubotu> New bug: #118824 in libvncserver (main) "x11vnc version bump -- fixes krdc bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118824
<Admiral_Chicago> afternoon everyone
<pochu> Hello Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> hey pochu
<bdmurray> howdy
<ubotu> New bug: #118826 in libgdiplus (main) "missing libraries by libgdiplus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118826
<ubotu> New bug: #118825 in wine (universe) "Wine now supports AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118825
<ubotu> New bug: #118828 in Ubuntu "My/SPACE/bar/doesn't/work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118828
<ubotu> New bug: #118830 in firefox (main) "Crash when opening a new firefox instance (Another one was already running)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118830
<ubotu> New bug: #118834 in netcfg (main) "preseed: netcfg/dhcp_options should not be localized " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118834
<ubotu> New bug: #118833 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel soft lockup detected on CPU#0 under heavy I/O on AMD64 Feisty, elevator.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118833
<ubotu> New bug: #118835 in Ubuntu "realtek 8139 (rev 10)  can send data but did not hear any incoming traffic (on feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118835
<ubotu> New bug: #118836 in Ubuntu "kde storage media applet showing unmounted CIFS share as mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118836
<ubotu> New bug: #118841 in rhythmbox (main) "Window Size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118841
<ubotu> New bug: #118842 in Ubuntu "Pre-Compiled Dazuko Modules for Ubuntu Kernels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118842
<ubotu> New bug: #118843 in sane-frontends (universe) "scanimage does not scan image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118843
<ubotu> New bug: #118844 in rhythmbox (main) "RhythmBox Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118844
<Kmos> bugs for gutsy are rejected right ?
<Kmos> until some iso is released
<ScottK> Kmos: No
<Kmos> ah.. ok
<ScottK> OTOH, I have rejected bugs when the reporter clearly didn't have any idea what was normal early in the development cycle breakage and what might be a real bug.  IMO It's a judgement call.
<Kmos> ScottK: check bug 118844
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118844 in rhythmbox "RhythmBox Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118844
<ubotu> New bug: #118845 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DMA not activated on ThinkPad 600E" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118845
<ScottK> Kmos: I'd suggest he start it command line and paste the terminal output into the bug.
<Kmos> i've commented that
<ubotu> New bug: #118846 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "QLogic 4052C (qla4xxx) controller does scan the iSCSI bus properly in feisty kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118846
<bdmurray> Kmos: I'd check the package version too and make sure it is up to date.
<Kmos> bdmurray: thx
<bdmurray> it is important because gutsy is moving fast
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> when some iso will be released?
<Arby> Kmos: which one? there are already daily builds on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<bdmurray> Tribe 1 is scheduled for Thursday
<stephans> are there any bug reports regarding Lenovo T60P WS and ubuntu 32 bit? Ubuntu 32 Fails to start X all to gether but x64 works fine.
<bdmurray> which version of ubuntu?
<stephans> Fistey .. the latest
<bdmurray> stephans: so it boots off the live CD but no X?
<stephans> correct. I booted both off the live CD (32 & 64x)
<stephans> 32 = no X
<Kmos> bdmurray: nice
<stephans> not even vga...
<bdmurray> stephans: what video card?
<stephans> The IBM Wifi A/B/G/N (Broadcom[alias Atheros] ) failed todetect as well, but a quick download of the beta madwifi and a make && make install took care of that
<stephans> oh an ati
<stephans> Fire gl
<stephans> I tried to force the ati driver included (oss one) and it said that it could not see a video card
<bdmurray> stephans: okay, well I haven't seen a bug about that issue in particular
<stephans> Should I try to figure out how to submit a bug then?
<bdmurray> stephans: that would be helpful you will want to go here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<stephans> ok
<bdmurray> and included some additional information
<bdmurray> like the output of 'lspci -vvn' and 'dmesg' when booting off the 32 bit CD ideally
<ubotu> New bug: #118847 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc and openvpn doesn't work with dash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118847
<vid> hi, i have discovered bug in Ubuntu (specifically in Partition Manager utility within Install dialog), and i can reproduce it
<fernando> vid: file a bug in launchpad.net
<vid> isn't there some way without registration required? :/
<vid> (sorry, too lazy)
<ubotu> New bug: #118849 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118849
<ubotu> New bug: #118850 in firefox (main) "firefox should remove newlines (\n) when pasting URLs to the adressbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118850
<bdmurray> vid: not really, registering allows us to follow up with you if we need additional information etc
<bdmurray> if you reluctant to register you may look to see if it has already been reported.
<vid> searching for it right now
<bdmurray> vid: you would want to look in the ubiquity package if you used the LiveCD
<ubotu> New bug: #118753 in firefox (main) "Browser problem - not a function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118753
<vid> seems it wasn't reported yet (or same bug was hit by different actions)
<vid> allright, i will register...
<ubotu> New bug: #118851 in vim (main) "vim-gtk package broken after apt-get dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118851
<bdmurray> vid: let me know the bug number when you are done
<vid> bdmurray: Bug #118853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118853 in Ubuntu "installer crashes during partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118853
<vid> there seems to be plenty of bugs in partition manager, due to bugreports :)
<pochu> vid: Or a lot of duplicates ;)
<pochu> vid: is that with Ubuntu Feisty?
<bdmurray> vid: Feisty should have offered to submit a crash report.  Did it?
<vid> no. unfortunatelly i don't have internet connection on that machine, nor any kind of connecting it to machine i use now
<vid> pochu: yes, with Feisty
<pochu> vid: It would be fine if you could attach the crash report under /var/crash/, or run ubiquity from a terminal and paste the output.
<pochu> Otherwise, I'm afraid it will be really hard to fix it.
<vid> pochu: i can do that tommorow when i have my USB key to transport logs to machine with internet connection
<pochu> vid: Cool :)
<bdmurray> vid: in addition the crash should mention getting /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman .  I'm guessing partman will have the important part based off the report.
<vid> i doubt i will get my PCMCIA internet connection card with custom driver and Java-based interface app working easily on ubuntu :(
<pochu> Then, with a python traceback, the changes for the bug to be fixed are really huge :)
<vid> chanCes?
<vid> allright, so i should attach: /var/crash, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman
<vid> right?
<ubotu> New bug: #118853 in Ubuntu "installer crashes during partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118853
<bdmurray> vid: there will actually be a crashreport in /var/crash/ some thing like _ubiquity_stuffhere
<vid> bdmurray: allright, so that one file is enough...
<bdmurray> vid: the 3 actually, I was trying to clarify the crash report information
<vid> okay
<vid> does following count as a bug? When i boot from Install CD, after i choose Start/Install from menu, system starts loading kernel from CD. There are several messages appearing above the menu (in green color), i think about loading vmlinuz. These messages are not displayed properly, half of lines is on left half of screen, other half is on right half. Reminds me of bugs when software has the width of display wrong.
<vid> Might be caused by 5:3 display on notebook
<bdmurray> 5:3?
<vid> width:height of display
<vid> well... natural resolution is 1280x800 or something like that
<vid> yes, it's 1280x800 LCD display
<bdmurray> I think that is closer to 16:9 than 5:3, but X looks fine?
<vid> what "X" ?
<vid> oh, x server :)
<vid> yes, all graphics except this works fine
<ubotu> New bug: #118856 in ekiga (main) "ekiga wont connect to host" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118856
<bdmurray> I haven't seen that bug before.
<vid> yeah, it says something like "loading casper/vmlinuz......"  and second line is "loading casper/initrd.gz". Not sure about exact letters, it's hard to read :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118855 in mplayer (multiverse) "Stack overflow in mplayer cddb handling" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118855
<ubotu> New bug: #118857 in Ubuntu "Crash on Startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118857
<pochu> vid: I think those messages are normal (at least they have been always here), but they should be displayed fine in the top of the screen.
<vid> well, they aren't on my machine  :/
<ubotu> New bug: #118858 in yelp (main) "Closing remarks upon, I hope, the conclusion of this affair " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118858
<ubotu> New bug: #118859 in ode (universe) "OPCODE option necessary for delta3D" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118859
<vid> should i report that problem with displaying text as a bug?
<bdmurray> vid: sure, the output of 'lspci -vvn' and 'dmesg' would be helpful for that bug
<vid> bdmurray: after livecd boots?
<bdmurray> vid: yes, that would be perfect
<vid> bdmurray: regarding previous bug (installer partitioning)... i have the "/var/crash/_usr_lib_ubiquity_bin_ubiquity.0.crash" file in there, but i cannot open it for reading. Some application is holding lock on it, even after i closed installer
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-06
<bdmurray> vid: try 'ps aux | grep ubiq'
<vid> bdmurray: one line displays... installer is still running?
<bdmurray> vid: possibly what is the line
<vid> ubuntu 12574 0.0 0.0 2884 760 pts/0 S+ 01:07 0:00 grep ubiq
<vid> bdmurray: (i'm still newbie to gnu/linux as you can see)
<bdmurray> that is our searching for the process
<ubotu> New bug: #118860 in gqview (main) "GQview v2.0.4 is available, update it from upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118860
<vid> bdmurray: oh, right... i should have noticed "grep" :)
<bdmurray> can you copy it off right now?
<vid> no... still permission denied
<bdmurray> try 'sudo cp . . .'
<vid> can't it be some root/user issue?
<vid> bdmurray: yeah
<vid> bdmurray: worked, thx
<bdmurray> sure, no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #118861 in alsa-driver (main) "Alsa loses AC'97 SPDIF output in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118861
<DaveMorris> hey guys if a bug submitter has been asked for more info, how long do you normally wait afterwards before rejecting the bug?
<bdmurray> ~4 weeks
<DaveMorris> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #118862 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -c -d DOESN'T work for going to Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118862
<bdmurray> DaveMorris: are you looking at anything or groups of things in particular?
<DaveMorris> bugs concerning mythtv
<DaveMorris> is that alright?
<bdmurray> Sure! I think there is a recently formed mythtv team too if you are interested in joining it.
<DaveMorris> already in it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118863 in kdebase (main) "[Gutsy]  extra icons on desktop in kubuntu daily 20070605" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118863
<bdmurray> ah, cool
<DaveMorris> how do you setup ubot to aut report new bugs here?
* DaveMorris wonders if it can be setup in #ubuntu-mythtv to post the bugs there
<bdmurray> DaveMorris: ubotu is owned by Seveas so check with him
<bdmurray> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaveMorris> thanks
<bdmurray> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #118864 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Broken modules in kde system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118864
<ubotu> New bug: #118866 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with signal 25" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118866
<ubotu> New bug: #118868 in mail-spf-perl (universe) "No write access to files in source archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118868
<ubotu> New bug: #118871 in Ubuntu "devanagari fonts break licenses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118871
<ubotu> New bug: #118872 in gnome-panel (main) "iniciando google earth desde el automatic2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118872
<ubotu> New bug: #118873 in network-manager (main) "network manager updates routing table incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118873
<ubotu> New bug: #118874 in Ubuntu "wrong font encoding for Aakar, Rekha" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118874
<ubotu> New bug: #118875 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Memory displays 0 bytes for almost every processes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118875
<ubotu> New bug: #118879 in k3d (universe) "Programm starts, then immediatly closes with error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118879
<ubotu> New bug: #118877 in ttf-indic-fonts (main) "rachana font breaks copyright" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118877
<ubotu> New bug: #118878 in ttf-indic-fonts (main) "utkal font breaks copyright" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118878
<ubotu> New bug: #118528 in evolution (main) "category icons not displayed in task, memo view" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118528
<ubotu> New bug: #118880 in Ubuntu "network is starting with eth2 instead of eth1 on second nic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118880
<ubotu> New bug: #118881 in Ubuntu "Reboot required to fix erratic firefox behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118881
<ubotu> New bug: #118882 in Ubuntu "wish: sysrq enhancements (more actions)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118882
<ubotu> New bug: #118883 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel panic while loading Intel module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118883
<ubotu> New bug: #118885 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice doesn't play swf files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118885
<ubotu> New bug: #118886 in firefox (main) "flash app crashed firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118886
<ubotu> New bug: #118887 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[patch]  spelling fixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118887
<Jordan_U> Would this be better submitted as a spec or a bug or something else, it doesn't quite fit anywhere https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/restricted-manager/+bug/118581
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118581 in restricted-manager "Firmware for broadcom cards should be included in restricted-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Jordan_U> ?
<jgamio>  Jordan_U: I think is ok in the bug
<jgamio>  Jordan_U: I get this in a message:  Specifications/blueprints are quite a heavyweight process, so small
<jgamio> features that don't require complicated design work should remain as
<jgamio> wishlist bugs rather than being redirected to specifications.
<Burgundavia> Jordan_U: that is a bug, not a spec
<Jordan_U> That's what I figured
<Burgundavia> a spec woudl be asking for the inital implementation, or merging the manager into a larger hardware managwer
<ubotu> New bug: #118888 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "bzr displayconfig-gtk #51 fails to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118888
<ubotu> New bug: #118892 in nautilus (main) "The side pane tree doesn't expand" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118892
<ubotu> New bug: #118893 in kdeutils (main) "Ark Crashed Opening ZIP FIle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118893
<ubotu> New bug: #102655 in system76 "network manager does not work after resume from suspend (dup-of: 45696)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102655
<ubotu> New bug: #118895 in desktop-effects (main) "Help for desktop-effects has bad link to Compiz website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118895
<bdmurray> actually it really is neither
<bdmurray> I don't think Broadcom's license allows redistribution of their firmware
<bdmurray> Jordan_U, Burgundavia ^^
<Burgundavia> bdmurray: yes, that is true
<Jordan_U> bdmurray, bcm43xx-fwcutter already automatically downloads the drivers and extracts the firmware so I think the legality has been dealt with
<Burgundavia> what we can ship is a firmware cutter
<bdmurray> okay, you guys win.
<bdmurray> I'll go back to doing something else. ;)
<Burgundavia> heh
<bdmurray> maybe I'll win with it. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #118897 in openoffice.org (main) "In Writer, if I paste a url into the document, text bolding is sporratic and unstable for the rest of the document, until I restart. It was a Word XP document." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118897
<ubotu> New bug: #118898 in Ubuntu "Desktop pulldown "Applications/Office" has reference to "Evolution" after I removed Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118898
<ubotu> New bug: #118900 in evince (main) "evince cannnot read the built in comments in a pdf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118900
<ubotu> New bug: #118901 in libapache2-mod-encoding (universe) "Feisty's libapache2-mod-encoding binary have a broken ABI,plz rebuild." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118901
<ubotu> New bug: #118902 in sysvinit (main) "Can't shutdown because an NFS share isn't being unmounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118902
<ubotu> New bug: #118903 in mpg321 (universe) "mp3 preview in Nautilus skips a lot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118903
<j1mc> hi all...
<j1mc> need help filing a bug:  test install of gutsy came up mostly fine (yeay), but no trash applet in lower-right panel.
<j1mc> hovering over panel tells me:
<j1mc> failed to connect to trash: failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch dbus session
<j1mc> i know i can post that as a bug report, but would that be enough?
<j1mc> was thinking of filing it under dbus... ?
<j1mc> this is in xubuntu, which is awesome.  :)
<j1mc> via Admiral_Chicago, here's a screenshot http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/9347/xubuntugutsyoa0.png
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118904 in Ubuntu "Usplash doesn't show up on text install of fiesty using alternate install cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118904
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: that was in a VM but i'm sure you can reproduce
<Admiral_Chicago> we may need to see #ubuntu+1
<j1mc> this channel is not for test release bugs?
<Admiral_Chicago> its for all bugs. +1 is for gutsy help
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it would be against package dbus though
<Admiral_Chicago> let me run something j1mc
<Admiral_Chicago> something == bughelper
<j1mc> of course
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 109436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109436 in dbus "[apport]  dbus-launch crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109436
<Admiral_Chicago> looking for a know issue j1mc
<Admiral_Chicago> may / may not be reported.
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: did you get a crash dump or just a dialogue box
<j1mc> only a message when i hovered my mouse over where the trash icon should be.  wasn't sure where to look (/var/log/...) otherwise.
<Admiral_Chicago> /var/crash iirc
<j1mc> ok.  please see my message in #ubuntu-chicago
<j1mc> i gotta get some zz's.  *yawns*
<ubotu> New bug: #118905 in deskbar-applet (main) "beryl: deskbar sometimes doesn't focus when keyboard shortcut pressed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118905
<ubotu> New bug: #118906 in console-common (universe) "Console displays colors incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118906
<ubotu> New bug: #118911 in thunderbird (main) "UI becomes unresponsive when background network activity stalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118911
<ubotu> New bug: #118912 in gedit (main) "wrong behaviour of GeditDocument 'saving' signal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118912
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> New bug: #118914 in firefox (main) "Firefox: Please default browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll to true" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118914
* Admiral_Chicago repackages firefox to close that bug
<ubotu> New bug: #118916 in boinc (universe) "upgrade to 5.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118916
<ubotu> New bug: #118917 in kid3 (universe) "Please merge kid3 0.8.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118917
<ubotu> New bug: #118918 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-backends and kde-guidance conflict" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118918
<ubotu> New bug: #118919 in dbus (main) "dbus-launch does not exist in dbus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118919
<ubotu> New bug: #118920 in nautilus (main) "Cannot tab forward after tabbing backward in Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118920
<viviersf> has anyone ever noticed that metacity themes cause the 'close' button not to function al lthe time ?
<ubotu> New bug: #118921 in thunderbird (main) "The wrong message appears in the preview pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118921
<crimsun> do you mean third-party metacity themes?
<ubotu> New bug: #118922 in gnome-applets (main) "Mac DiskUtility won't format external drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118922
<viviersf> crimsun, yeh
<viviersf> crimsun, just want to find out of its possible ?
<crimsun> I haven't reproduced it locally, but YMMV
<ubotu> New bug: #118924 in gnome-panel (main) "can not load gnome settings daemon, totem movie player, volume adjusting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118924
<ubotu> New bug: #118925 in gnome-session (main) "No more suspend buttons on logout dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118925
<bigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/118858 O_o
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118858 in yelp "Closing remarks upon, I hope, the conclusion of this affair " [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #118927 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Xfcedesktop crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118927
<ubotu> New bug: #118928 in xine-ui (universe) "Please sync xine-ui (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118928
<ubotu> New bug: #118930 in glibc (main) "Resolver: MAXNS should be increased" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118930
<ubotu> New bug: #118931 in evince (main) "evince does not create thumbnails anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118931
<ubotu> New bug: #118932 in Ubuntu "the keyboard doesn't fonction[feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118932
<pochu> mvo: update-manager hangs when I click on "Install Updates". Are you aware of it?
<pochu> Hey Arby!
<Arby> hi pochu
<pochu> Arby: are you running Gutsy atm?
<Arby> not here, I'm at work
<Arby> my work laptop has feisty on it
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> Hey coNP :)
<coNP> I have a gutsy system here if I can help
<Arby> I have a kubuntu gutsy machine at home but that's not much use right now
<pochu> Sure! Can you check whether update-manager>Install Updates works or not?
<coNP> no, it is not true: I have a gutsy here anyway :)
<coNP> okay
<pochu> Arby: I'm afraid kubuntu doesn't have update-manager ;)
<pochu> Though you could have
<pochu> could install it
<Arby> well you didn't specify that :)
<pochu> :)
<coNP> no updates for now
<pochu> argh!
<pochu> coNP: even after an apt-get update?
<coNP> sure
<coNP> I have the bad habit of updating my system regularly :)
<pochu> hehe :)
<coNP> np, I reinstall some old packages
<pochu> Good idea :)
<coNP> pochu: sorry, it seems to work perfectly :)
<pochu> Then I might have a problem :)
<pochu> It hangs when I click on it.
<Arby> do you both have the same version?
* coNP has 1:0.62  
* pochu too
<Arby> oh well, just a thought
<ubotu> New bug: #118934 in linux-meta (main) "Latest kernel 2.6.20-16.28 starts very very very slow and thus hangs. 2.6.20-15 works perfectly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118934
<ubotu> New bug: #118935 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice page numbering does not allow page offset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118935
<ubotu> New bug: #118936 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte does not recover deleted menu items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118936
<kugg> Hi, I have found a bug in possibly compiz,gnome or metacity could anyone of you give me 15mins for reproduction and confirmation?
<DarkMageZ> kugg, disable compiz and give it another try.
<kugg> Ok the bug is in compiz
<kugg> To reproduce: press alt + tab and rightclick two times then when the pointer is released leftclick the snapshot of your current application
<DarkMageZ> kugg, the guys in #compiz might be a better group to talk about compiz issues with.
<kugg> The window manager will freeze but music continues and all that
<kugg> well ok
<ubotu> New bug: #118937 in openoffice.org (main) "show Tango icons if Tangerine is being used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118937
<ubotu> New bug: #118938 in rubrica (universe) "Please sync rubrica (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118938
<ubotu> New bug: #118939 in apport (main) "KDE programme segfaults call the KDE crash manager, not Apport" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118939
<ubotu> New bug: #118941 in regina-normal (universe) "Please sync regina-normal (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118941
<ubotu> New bug: #118943 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv wants to restart my session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118943
<ubotu> New bug: #118944 in tagpy (universe) "Gutsy python-tagpy depends on old libboost-python making it uninstallable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118944
<ubotu> New bug: #118945 in Ubuntu "[compiz / Feisty] screensaver flashing when activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118945
<pochu> slomo: I've packaged liferea 1.2.16b, which reduces the wakeups from ~200 to ~2 :) I've also merged it with Debian.
<pochu> slomo: It's at http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/ (with 2 diffs, so it's easier to review), if you can take a look at it :)
<slomo> pochu: per second? nice, will upload :)
<slomo> you should really, really get upload rights asap :P
<slomo> it's boring to review your packages, no errors :)
<pochu> slomo: lol :)
<pochu> slomo: btw, liferea is in main, so either maintain it yourself, or review it :p
<slomo> thanks for all the diffs, saves me some minutes :)
<pochu> sure :)
<pochu> It builds and works fine (running it since yesterday)
<pochu> And it's nice in powertop :)
<pochu> 100x less wake ups
<slomo> what wakeups did they need at all?
<slomo> the only thnig i imagine is the feed updating
<slomo> everything else should be possible via events instead of polling
<pochu> It was a bug. A C function which was in microseconds instead of miliseconds.
<pochu> So 5000 was 5 miliseconds instead of 5 seconds ;)
<slomo> pochu: we want to suggest dbus-x11 in liferea bwt
<slomo> or maybe even recommend
<slomo> as it will call dbus-launch when no session bus is available
<slomo> i.e. ssh -X sessions :)
<slomo> pochu: and the liferea-xulrunner provides/conflicts/replaces shouldn't be dropped
<slomo> they don't hurt and only add a new delta
<pochu> Right
<pochu> btw, why do we need libxt-dev as build-dep? I can't remember it.
<slomo> and i wonder if we need the liferea-mozilla package at all
<slomo> as liferea provides/conflicts/replaces it
<slomo> and if we need it we definitely need a liferea-gtkhtml package too (dapper upgrades)
<pochu> and liferea-liblua? :p
<slomo> libxt-dev was for xsm stuff
<slomo> -lua was only in one revision, not in any release
<slomo> that can be dropped
<pochu> Debian removed all the dummy packages with 1.2.14, but readded it with 1.2.15b
<ubotu> New bug: #118946 in cdrom-checker (main) "infinite loop if cdrom is not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118946
<slomo> could you try to build without the libxt-dev b-d in pbuilder and see if xsm support is enabled (it says that at the end of cofnigure)
<pochu> Debian #425472
<ubotu> Debian bug 425472 in liferea "Dependencies of liferea not satisfied in sid" [Unknown,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/425472
<slomo> ok, then we need liferea-mozilla, liferea-gtkhtml dummy packages
<pochu> slomo: sure
<slomo> pochu: ok, cool :) tell me when you have a new version uploaded
<pochu> Sure, thanks!
<slomo> so: metapackages, not dropping c/r/p for xulrunner, check if libxt-dev is required and suggest dbus-x11
<slomo> that should be all
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: how's it going?
<ubotu> New bug: #45772 in rosetta "There is something wrong when I translate pos on launchpad.net. (dup-of: 46156)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45772
<ubotu> New bug: #118948 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "gnome-compiz-preferences does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118948
<pochu> slomo: upgrading from liferea[-mozilla] _1.2.10c (feisty) works fine. I don't think we need the dummy packages at all, as long as we conflict/replace/provide them.
<pochu> Gonna try upgrade from dapper.
<slomo> cool
<pochu> !info liferea dapper
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 726 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<thekorn> hey dholbach, I'm fine but busy these days,
<dholbach> thekorn: good to know you're still fine - whate are you busy with? lots of work?
<thekorn> yeah, I've to prepare two seminar-talks for the next week, last two for this semester
<dholbach> ah right
<dholbach> good luck with that then!
<fernando> moin all
<ubotu> New bug: #118949 in compiz (main) "Comiz corrupts GRUB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118949
<slomo> pochu: how do things look for liferea? :)
<pochu> slomo: I was having lunch, gonna test the dapper>gutsy upgrade :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118952 in mythtv (multiverse) "lintian warnings in gutsy build" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118952
<ubotu> New bug: #118953 in blender (universe) "blender causes entire system to hang on adding anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118953
<ogra> pochu, dapper-gutsy ? thats not even remotely supposed to work, dont waste your time
<pochu> ogra: just the dapper liferea packages in gutsy, to see if we really need transitional packages :)
<pochu> !info dbus-1-2 dapper
<ubotu> Package dbus-1-2 does not exist in dapper
<ogra> oh, ah ... i thought you talk about dist upgrades :)
<ogra> ignore me then :)
* pochu could have been clearer, btw
<pochu> slomo: it's updated fine, so we don't need any transitional package, I think.
<slomo> pochu: nice :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118955 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with IOError in get_module_license()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118955
<pochu> slomo: debian has libxml-parser-perl as build-dep. It doesn't look like it will hurt. Should I add it?
<pochu> I ask because I don't know what it is for... If it's useless, I can file a bug in Debian.
<slomo> pochu: yes (it's not necessary for us as intltool depends libxml-parser-perl)
<slomo> leave it there to have a smaller delta
<slomo> :)
<pochu> oh, ok :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118956 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid fails to properly recognise VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118956
<ubotu> New bug: #118923 in hwdb-client "hwdb-gui is not asking whether hibernation and suspend work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118923
<pochu> slomo: Use X Session Management........ : yes :)
<slomo> pochu: perfect
<pochu> slomo: reuploaded :) http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/
<pochu> I've removed the transitional packages, readded liferea-xulrunner for the delta, and changed the dependencies
<pochu> (removed libxt-dev and added libxml-parser-perl)
<slomo> the xulrunner conflict should be unversioned
<slomo> that's debian's problem with upgrading i guess ;)
<slomo> i'll change it for you
<pochu> It's just to keep even lower the delta :)
<pochu> Since we don't care, we have never built it.
<pochu> And I can't understand why Debian has that problem. Our apt removes the non-needed packages.
<slomo> their's doesn't
<slomo> and the problem is that the conflict is versioned
<slomo> unversioned c/p/r does magic in dpkg afaik
<pochu> Hmm, I used aptitude.
* slomo uploads
<pochu> :)
<pochu> I should probably install Sid.
<slomo> pochu: uploaded
<pochu> slomo: thanks!
* pochu hugs slomo :)
* slomo hugs pochu 
<slomo> pochu: if you want to make me happy btw fix the "green arrow" icon in the liferea toolbar for marking stuff as read
<slomo> pochu: it has really bad quality ;)
<slomo> and i don't exactly know why, it should be a gtk stock icon unless stuff is broken
<pochu> slomo: with bad quality you mean that it's corrupted, or that you don't like it?
<pochu> It doesn't look that bad here :)
<pochu> slomo: and it's not in liferea's tarball, so it should be a gtk icon, shouldn't it?
<slomo> pochu: i can count the pixels at the edges of the arrow without zooming in :P
<pochu> slomo: I can't here. http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/Screenshot-Liferea.png
<pochu> I don't really know why you have that.
<pochu> If you iluminate me, I'll be glad to fix it :)
<slomo> pochu: use another icon theme please :) i use plain tango
<pochu> I use Ubuntu's default :)
* pochu changes it
<pochu> slomo: I see it now. But it's a bug in the theme, and not in liferea! :)
<slomo> pochu: then it's a bug in gtk... can you care for it please? (upstream and ubuntu) :)
<pochu> Yeah :)
<slomo> i wonder when we will get gtk 2.11, maybe it's already fixed there with the tangofied icons
<pochu> 2.11 is the development branch, so maybe we won't get it until 2.12 is out
* pochu doesn't know
<slomo> or when seb is back... wherever he is :)
<pochu> :)
<slomo> iirc some gnome stuff already depends on .11
<pochu>  - The builtin stock icons have been replaced by a new set of icons
<pochu>    which are visually compatible with Tango
<pochu> Dunno if that fixes it :)
<slomo> yep, that's what i meant :)
<pochu> Cool!
<slomo> it will probably fix it as this icon should've been updated too :)
<pochu> Then no need to file a bug :)
<pochu> anyway, whenever we have gtk2.11 we can check it :)
<slomo> :)
<slomo> bbl
<ubotu> New bug: #118959 in update-manager (main) "synaptic and update-manager won't load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118959
<ubotu> New bug: #118960 in lastfm (universe) "crash if alsa device is busy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118960
<ubotu> New bug: #118961 in lastfm (universe) "crash if /dev/dsp is busy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118961
<ubotu> New bug: #118963 in postfix (main) "postfix chroot environment doesn't have ca-certificates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118963
<ubotu> New bug: #118964 in csound (universe) "Please drop csound & cecilia from ia64 and amd64" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118964
<ubotu> New bug: #118965 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with IOError in get_module_license()" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118965
<ubotu> New bug: #118966 in Ubuntu "nethack-gnome hangs after creating character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118966
<ubotu> New bug: #118967 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with IndexError in child()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118967
<ubotu> New bug: #118968 in ubiquity (main) "migration: user not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118968
<ubotu> New bug: #118970 in vim (main) "Vi partially installed by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118970
<Admiral_Chicago> morning everyone
* Hobbsee waves
<ubotu> New bug: #118974 in epiphany (universe) "No sane error message when downloading from invalid certificate	SSL connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118974
<ubotu> New bug: #118975 in mod-bt (universe) "Please sync mod-bt (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118975
<ubotu> New bug: #118977 in samba (main) "winbindd will not start do to invalid cache path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118977
<ubotu> New bug: #118978 in Ubuntu "HIbernate unloads saa7134 module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118978
<ubotu> New bug: #118979 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "Corrupted package files in ubuntustudio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118979
<ubotu> New bug: #118982 in compiz (main) "compiz & java windows always grey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118982
<ubotu> New bug: #118983 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl & java windows always grey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118983
<ubotu> New bug: #118985 in democracyplayer (universe) "Gstreamer problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118985
<ubotu> New bug: #118986 in evolution (main) "Evolution Mail, auto upgrade to version 2.10.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118986
<ubotu> New bug: #118987 in linux-meta (main) "Nokia 5300 USB Mass Storage disconnects semi-randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118987
<ubotu> New bug: #118988 in Ubuntu "No way to disable trash in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118988
<bdmurray> pochu: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #118989 in eog (main) "Plugin system problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118989
<ubotu> New bug: #118990 in tailor (universe) "tailor doesn't pass self test" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118990
<ubotu> New bug: #118992 in acidrip (multiverse) "[gutsy]  acidrip crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118992
<ubotu> New bug: #118993 in bluez-utils (main) "hidd bluetooth mouse connection interferes with headset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118993
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: can i ping
<ubotu> New bug: #118994 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Zoom-Dropdown does not work properly with mousewheel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118994
<bdmurray> slackwarelife: yes, I am here
<ubotu> New bug: #118996 in kdenetwork (main) "[gutsy]  Kopete dies shortly after starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118996
<ubotu> New bug: #118997 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Kubuntu Gutsy: ooo-draw menu item in lost & found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118997
<pochu> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> pochu: I think I had some translation work fory
<bdmurray> you even. ;)
<pochu> hehe
<bdmurray> bug 61701
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61701 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 6.10 testing, fallos, y fallo provocado por actualizacin" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61701
* pochu looks
<pochu> bdmurray: bug 61701 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61701 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 6.10 knot, bugs, and bug caused by an update." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61701
<pochu> Hope it helps :)
<bdmurray> perhaps, thanks for doing that
<ubotu> New bug: #118999 in Ubuntu "totem xine crash while playing a .mov file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118999
<ubotu> New bug: #119000 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin forgets Bonjour aliases/notes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119000
<ubotu> New bug: #119001 in metacity (main) "Alt-F6 keybinding hardcoded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119001
<ubotu> New bug: #119002 in Ubuntu "refresh rate list in error, gnome settings (7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119002
<ubotu> New bug: #119004 in gnome-pilot (main) "[Feisty]  Gnome Pilot crashes when syncing tasks with Treo 650" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119004
<ubotu> New bug: #119006 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119006
<ubotu> New bug: #119008 in Ubuntu "Update Audicious" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119008
<ubotu> New bug: #119009 in gcompris (main) "gcompris hangs playing graphical games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119009
<ubotu> New bug: #119007 in bluez-gnome (main) "We need a better and more complete "Bluetooth preferences" GUI in control pannel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119007
<ubotu> New bug: #119010 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Netscape Navigator 9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119010
<ubotu> New bug: #119012 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Gendesign" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119012
<ubotu> New bug: #118951 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118951
<slackwarelife> bdmurry: you can see me. I have ping you
<ubotu> New bug: #119013 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when editing IMAP account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119013
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: probably I have problem to ping you
<slackwarelife> bug
<bdmurray> hmm, I'm not sure what it might be
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: bug 113793
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113793 in Ubuntu "error in terminal after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113793
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: this my problem
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: I didn't understant his problem
<ubotu> New bug: #119014 in Ubuntu "Cdrom doesn't mount and it doesn't even eject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119014
<bdmurray> slackwarelife: looking now
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: ok, i think it is a bug, but i don't know to who i can send it
<bdmurray> slackwarelife: based off this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/113793/comments/9 it looks like a kernel bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113793 in Ubuntu "error in terminal after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: who is the user i can send it
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: I'm not good in kernel bug
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: I will confirm it
<bdmurray> slackwarelife: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<bdmurray> they will want 'dmesg' 'sudo lspci-vvn' and 'uname -a' then confirm and assign to ubuntu-kernel-team
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-07
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: ok, i will ask to him to post te result of this command. After I will confirm it. Thanks
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: but he has a 6.10 ubuntu, uname -r and dmesg are not correct for 7.04
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: his problem was about 7.04, after he has installed 6.10
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: now he used 6.10, so I can not ask uname -r and dmesg
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: I have only lspci -vvn
<bdmurray> slackwarelife: looking again
<bdmurray> hmm, lspci might be enough for them
<ubotu> New bug: #119016 in vlc (universe) "vlc-nox depends on missing libpostproc0d" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119016
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: I will ask only lspci fo both of them, after I assign it to ubuntu-kernel-team. It is right ???
<slackwarelife> fo --> for
<bdmurray> keep it assigned to yourself and needs info while waiting for information rather than generating noise for the kernel team
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: sorry I don't understand. Which kind of info I must ask to them. The bug is jus assigned to me
<bdmurray> slackwarelife: I thought you said "I will ask for lspci from both of them".  Is that right?
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: Yes I said it. I don't understand that: "than generating noise for the kernel team" sorry
<bdmurray> slackwarelife: ah, the bug isn't useful for them without that and they get e-mailed when the bug is assigned to them - so lots of e-mail. ;)
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: Ok. You don't want that kenrel team recive a lot mail. I must obtain the most info I can
<ubotu> New bug: #119017 in gthumb (main) "gthumb does not display thumbnails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119017
<bdmurray> slackwarelife: yes, that is the goal.  get the most information possible then pass on to developer / team.
<slackwarelife> bdmurray: tomorrow I will ask "lspci". Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #119018 in k9copy (universe) "Feisty: k9copy crashes instantly with DVD (backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119018
<ubotu> New bug: #119019 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE: I hear a noisy "toc"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119019
<crimsun> sigh, and here they come.
<crimsun> I did mention it was extremely experimental...
<bdmurray> crimsun: what feature is that?
<crimsun> bdmurray: AC'97 power saving code added pre-edgy
<crimsun> (I've already triaged said bug)
<bdmurray> okay, I see that and what to look for now
<crimsun> bdmurray: thanks for your work on bugs, BTW
<bdmurray> Hello Admiral_Chicago
<bdmurray> crimsun: no problem
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there bdmurray
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: just out of curiousity how did your nick come about?
<ubotu> New bug: #119021 in nis (main) "NIS client dies periodically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119021
<ubotu> New bug: #119020 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel oops while using cryptsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119020
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: it comes from me living in Chicago and reference to a trip I took to Boston
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: we passed the "Admiral" lounge in the airport so me and my buddies called each other admiral for several days.
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: that's, uh, interesting. ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: i still can't figure out where your nick is from...
<bdmurray> all the good ones were taken!
<ajmitch> it's a hard one to guess
<Admiral_Chicago> hahaha
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc fmartinez was taken
<pochu> Night!
<Jordan_U> What can I do to help make sure that a feature is implemented? ( bug 118581 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118581 in restricted-manager "Firmware for broadcom cards should be included in restricted-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118581
<crimsun> bcm does not allow redistribution of their firmware without explicit approval.
<crimsun> thus, to answer your question, you should apply customer pressure, be it in the form of billions of signatures, boycott, throwing money at them, or whatever.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, I assume that was dealt with by downloading the driver and extracting the firmware from it ( as the package pcm43xxfwcutter already does automatically )
<Jordan_U> *bcm43xx-fwcutter
<crimsun> Jordan_U: that's something that an individual user _may_ be able to use since he likely has a supported OS driver.
<crimsun> To the best of my knowledge, Canonical has not entered into any redistribution agreement with Broadcom.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, But if there is already a package available in universe that does it, what problem could there be with having restricted-manager install that package?
<crimsun> bcm43xx-fwcutter by itself doesn't do anything.
<crimsun> You need to have, in your possession, the actual driver.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, As of Feisty it does, try installing it
<Jordan_U> crimsun, On installation via apt / synaptic it asks you if you would like it to download the drivers and extract the firmware
<crimsun> that's precisely what I'm referring to.
<crimsun> you have to have access to the driver; by itself it does nothing.
<crimsun> (as I well know - I use one such chipset in my current laptop)
<Jordan_U> Yes, but it downloads the driver for you
<crimsun> no, the packaging - not the bcm43xx-fwcutter tool - does that.
<Jordan_U> Yes, but installing the package does that
<Jordan_U> It's like the proprietary flash plugin installer
<crimsun> a _user_ can install the Flash plugin of his own volition, yes.
<crimsun> this means a user must have a viable Internet connection at package installation time (I know; I've worked on that source package)
<crimsun> same for bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jordan_U> crimsun, I know that, how does that make installing it through restricted manager a problem?
<crimsun> an alternative provided by the flashplugin-nonfree binary package is that you can have acquired the tgz in some other fashion, and you can point the installer to said location
<crimsun> Jordan_U: because you have to have access to the firmware, which is NOT redistributable.
<jebach> hello
<jebach> can any1 help me
<crimsun> Jordan_U: do you plan to prompt the user for a diskette? a usb thumb drive? i.e., a mounted volume?
<jebach> I can`t go to #buntu beacuse I`m baned
<Jordan_U> crimsun, But installing the package will get you the firmware! I am asking why restricted manager can't just apt-get install the package and have it download the firmware like the package *already does*
<crimsun> Jordan_U: in any case, the burden is on the user because (s)he _must_ download the driver himself/herself.
<jebach> Can I install ubuntu to USB pen
<crimsun> Jordan_U: and what if said person's sole network interface is the bcm43xx interface?
<Jordan_U> jebach, Yes, I'll grab a link but this is not the support channel
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Then they wouldn't be able to use restricted-manager anyways
<jebach> I`m baned from other chanels
<jebach> please
<crimsun> Jordan_U: that is not at all the case.
<jebach> how big USB pen I need for ubuntu ???
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Does restricted manager not install packages from the on-line repositories?
<jebach> can any1 help me
<Jordan_U> jebach, At least the size of the LiveCD you create it from
<Jordan_U> jebach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jebach> but will be live
<jebach> can I install normal to usb PEN
<Jordan_U> jebach, You may want to go to #ubuntu-ops if you feel you have been wrongly banned
<crimsun> Jordan_U: sure it does.
<jebach> thm much
<jebach> Jordan_U
<jebach> did any1 install ubuntu to USB PEN
<crimsun> jebach: lots of people have.  Please use a Web search engine to cull results.
<crimsun> this channel is for discussion on bugs, not general support for stable Ubuntu releases.
<Kioshen> jebach: Please remember that this is not a support channel. Jordan_U has already provided a very detailed guide that can answer your questions
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Under what circumstances would someone be able to use the restricted-manager without an Internet connection, are the packages installed by restricted-manager available on the DVD install?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: think ipw3945.
<crimsun> and yes, linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) is available.
<ubotu> New bug: #119023 in havp (universe) "Please sync havp 0.86-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119023
<jebach> /s
<ubotu> New bug: #119026 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119026
<ubotu> New bug: #119027 in totem (main) "unable to run avi from windows partition on separate machine, same workgroup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119027
<BHSPitMonkey> Is the consistent "busy"-hanging of the Update-Manager a known issue?
<RAOF> Is apport still available for use in Feisty bugs?
<Burgundavia> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> Burgundavia: Right.  So, this guy's seeing a Totem crash (bug #119027), and it's probably worth a backtrace.  What can I tell him to do in order to get an apport trace attached to that bug?  Is the crash report still filed at /var/crash/foo?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119027 in totem "unable to run avi from windows partition on separate machine, same workgroup" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119027
<Burgundavia> RAOF: I believe the that apport was turned off for the final release, to reduce massive bug duplication
<RAOF> Ah, so my initial query was badly framed.
<RAOF> I remember the -devel-discuss thread about turning off apport for release, I just wondered if it was possible to get a non-automated backtrace from it.  Or even if it's worthwhile, for that matter.
<ubotu> New bug: #119029 in glibc (main) "valgrind errors in __nss_lookup_function and __nss_database_lookup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119029
<ubotu> New bug: #119031 in Ubuntu "[gutsy] brightness/screen blanking not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119031
<ubotu> New bug: #119032 in Ubuntu "[gutsy] EXA crashes X when enabling compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119032
<ubotu> New bug: #119033 in control-center (main) "gnome-sound-properties should call asoundconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119033
<ubotu> New bug: #119034 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while idle and klibido loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119034
<ubotu> New bug: #119035 in xulrunner (universe) "libmozjs0d-dev header silliness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119035
<ubotu> New bug: #119036 in Ubuntu "Enabling assistive technologies causes Gnome/GTK widgets to freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119036
<ubotu> New bug: #119037 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119037
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #119038 in enigmail (main) "Key management broken after Thunderbird upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119038
<ubotu> New bug: #119041 in thunderbird (main) "attachments do not change when changing message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119041
<ubotu> New bug: #119039 in sylpheed (universe) "sylpheed corrupted while editing in compose" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119039
<ubotu> New bug: #119040 in firefox (main) "Crash at firefox startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119040
<ubotu> New bug: #119042 in ghostscript (main) "Crash on Printing document as postscript file in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119042
<ubotu> New bug: #119044 in rhythmbox (main) "Crossfading engine never starts playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119044
<ubotu> New bug: #119046 in geany (universe) "Search/replace for \s* crashes geany" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119046
<ubotu> New bug: #119045 in Ubuntu "openOfficeBase 2.2 Formular Assistent do not savet he file on Kubuntu 7.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119045
<ubotu> New bug: #119047 in wine (universe) "Steam cannot connect to an account in Wine version .98" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119047
<ubotu> New bug: #119049 in kdemultimedia (main) "notebook volume buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119049
<thekorn> hey bughunters
<Kmos> nham nham :)
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<mfedyk> yo
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<mfedyk> I've been going through a few of the sound and video bugs
<mfedyk> several I've encountered myself and I see that they are mostly reported poorly
<mfedyk> hopefully I can get some useful info in there soon.
<mfedyk> :)
<mfedyk> but for now I'm going to bed. :-D
<ubotu> New bug: #119051 in firefox (main) "backspace button does nothing in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119051
<dholbach> good night mfedyk!
<ubotu> New bug: #119052 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy] ibm-acpi -> now thinkpad_acpi possibly causing problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119052
<ubotu> New bug: #119054 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  antenna" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119054
<ubotu> New bug: #119055 in ubiquity (main) "mythbuntu crashes on  first installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119055
<ubotu> New bug: #119056 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ArgoUML" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119056
<ubotu> New bug: #119057 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[SPARC]  not all PCI resources are initialized" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119057
<ubotu> New bug: #119058 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  sun-j2me2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119058
<ubotu> New bug: #119059 in beagle (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_beagled.1000 crash (4.3MB)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119059
<ubotu> New bug: #119060 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  EclipseME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119060
<ubotu> New bug: #119061 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  PovClipse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119061
<ubotu> New bug: #119062 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Subclipse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119062
<Kmos> bug 1843
<Kmos> this package doesn't exist as doomlegacy
<Kmos> bug #1843
<ubotu> New bug: #119063 in Ubuntu "sometimes power button shuts down without asking " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119063
<ubotu> New bug: #119065 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  firefox-linkwidgets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119065
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1843 in doomlegacy "doomlegacy musserver fails with glib" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843
<ubotu> New bug: #119066 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu shutdown confirmation keypress not localized in german" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119066
<ubotu> New bug: #119068 in ndiswrapper (main) "kernel-ugrade breaks ndiswrapper (dlink dwl-122 usb, wpa_supplicant)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119068
<ubotu> New bug: #119070 in gnometab (universe) "The workspace on a cube function has a switch bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119070
<ubotu> New bug: #119071 in galan (universe) "galan crashes when adding rate control to clock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119071
<ubotu> New bug: #119072 in net-snmp (main) "SNMP Perl module makes segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119072
<ubotu> New bug: #119073 in gnome-panel (main) "Notification area crashed somehow and now I can't get it working again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119073
<ubotu> New bug: #119075 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Root password policy for mysql" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119075
<ubotu> New bug: #119076 in Ubuntu "sortable windows/tasks list in gnome panel (wncklet)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119076
<ubotu> New bug: #119078 in gthumb (main) "Excessive memory use with large images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119078
<ubotu> New bug: #119081 in nautilus (main) "nautilus doesn't preview audio&video files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119081
<ubotu> New bug: #119082 in speex (main) "problem runnig speex client on arcom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119082
<ubotu> New bug: #119083 in Ubuntu "module kernel snd_als300 endless loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119083
<ubotu> New bug: #119084 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Laptop keyboard lags or skips during typing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119084
<ubotu> New bug: #119086 in alsa-driver (main) "ALSA 1.0.14 package request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119086
<ubotu> New bug: #119088 in Ubuntu "NIS is broken since recent feisty updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119088
<ubotu> New bug: #119089 in adept (main) "Unable to fetch the Developer Changelog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119089
<ubotu> New bug: #119090 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo Writer indexing error: entries with leading $" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119090
<ubotu> New bug: #119091 in udev (main) "[gutsy]  udevmonitor should be in /sbin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119091
<ubotu> New bug: #119092 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel crash on suspend-to-ram on Thinkpad T60p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119092
<ubotu> New bug: #119093 in compiz (main) "Dialog repaint problem with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119093
<ubotu> New bug: #119094 in firefox (main) "Firefox displays some websites incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119094
<ubotu> New bug: #119095 in hplip (main) "Wrong HP part no. for K550 cartridge/print head" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119095
<ubotu> New bug: #119096 in hplip (main) "HP part no. for K550 should show correct type of used cartridge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119096
<ubotu> New bug: #119097 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo Writer index errors when entries have multiple hits and chapter numbers are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119097
<ubotu> New bug: #119098 in pymsnt (universe) "[sync request]  Please sync pymsnt 0.11.2-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119098
<ubotu> New bug: #119099 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119099
<ubotu> New bug: #119102 in xmountains (universe) "Please sync xmountains 2.7-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119102
<ubotu> New bug: #119100 in libvirt (main) "Please update to 0.2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119100
<coNP> where can I fix exim4 translation bugs?
<BugMaN> coNP: if exim4 is in Universe directly upstream
<BugMaN> coNP: Rosetta don't "traslate" packages in Universe and Multiverse repo
<coNP> okay, thanks BugMaN
<persia> coNP: Consider also sending a patch to Debian.
<coNP> anyway I guess it is more of a bug than a mistranslation, if so
<coNP> I will check it again
<ubotu> New bug: #119103 in openoffice.org (main) "there is a plugin for OO.o that allows you to open stuff in firefox can we add this feature please" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119103
<ubotu> New bug: #119105 in Ubuntu "Problems with uping interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119105
<ubotu> New bug: #119110 in glibc (main) "system hangs on boot with libc6 2.5-10ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119110
<ubotu> New bug: #119109 in vorbis-tools (main) "ogginfo coredumps on illegal utf-8 sequence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119109
<ubotu> New bug: #119111 in sonata (universe) "Sonata hangs when song info is opened and new song starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119111
<ubotu> New bug: #119112 in Ubuntu "USB uploading msg does not hides" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119112
<ubotu> New bug: #119113 in totem (main) "movies play in blue color" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119113
<ubotu> New bug: #119114 in Ubuntu "Feisty LiveCD - No GUI - Setting video card's bus identifier incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119114
<ubotu> New bug: #119115 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DVB Nova-T video skips with "cx88_wakeup: 2 buffers handled (should be 1)"" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119115
<ubotu> New bug: #119117 in Ubuntu "Logout never give logon screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119117
<ubotu> New bug: #119118 in evolution (main) "saving as draft a mail in HTML-mode , when recalling the draft it is impossible to continue the mail or setting the HTML-mode again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119118
<ubotu> New bug: #119119 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119119
<ubotu> New bug: #119121 in xen-tools (universe) "Xen-Tools installs with incorrect kernel config in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119121
<ubotu> New bug: #119122 in langpack-locales (main) ""dpkg-reconfigure locales" for be_BY.UTF-8 tries to generate wrong locale data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119122
<ubotu> New bug: #119123 in xen-tools (universe) "Poor Error Description for Mandatory Option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119123
<ubotu> New bug: #119125 in compiz (main) "Black screen after suspend with compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119125
<ubotu> New bug: #119126 in beryl-core (universe) "Black screen after suspend with beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119126
<ubotu> New bug: #119127 in Ubuntu "software update manager error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119127
<ubotu> New bug: #119129 in totem (main) "pluging" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119129
<ubotu> New bug: #119130 in acpi-support (main) "Bluetooth, wireless switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119130
<ubotu> New bug: #119131 in dbmail (universe) "Please Merge 2.2.5 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119131
<ubotu> New bug: #119132 in spca5xx (universe) "CIF problem with new spca5xx/gspcav1 and Logitech Quickcam Chat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119132
<ubotu> New bug: #119133 in rest2web (universe) "rest2web broken installation on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119133
<ubotu> New bug: #119134 in Ubuntu "hibernate problem when i make it. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119134
<ubotu> New bug: #119137 in mono (main) "memory warning in mono update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119137
<ubotu> New bug: #119170 in Ubuntu "Mozilla, gimp, and others windows desapear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119170
<ubotu> New bug: #119172 in totem (main) "The navigation bar isn't completly hidden in full screen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119172
<ubotu> New bug: #119173 in Ubuntu "impossible to install version 7.04 on compaq desktop EVO with pentium 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119173
<ubotu> New bug: #119175 in firefox (main) "jnlp support in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119175
<ubotu> New bug: #119176 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "with the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel image, usb devices don't mount automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119176
<ubotu> New bug: #119177 in Ubuntu "Example preseed in installation guide still refers to feisty" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119177
<ubotu> New bug: #119180 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo started with -headless exits with 0 on errors, breaking scriptability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119180
<ubotu> New bug: #119179 in Ubuntu "qtsmbstatus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119179
<ubotu> New bug: #119181 in gnome-panel (main) "Net config applet's icon can't move." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119181
<ubotu> New bug: #119182 in adept (main) "Adept should offer the option of clearing the database lock on startup " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119182
<QG> hello. I am trying to address bug #88031. How can I find who is the maintainer of the Wireshark package for Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88031 in wireshark "Kerberos support" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88031
<Arby> QG: it's under '"wireshark" source packages in' on the left
<Arby> frederic peters apparently
<QG> ok thank you. I'll have a look
<ubotu> New bug: #119183 in Ubuntu "Underscore character is appended to mount directory name of USB disc after hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119183
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> where does it explain what each Status means?
<RainCT> looked at Bugs/ and BugSquad/ in the wiki but can't find it
<Arby> RainCT: here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Arby> under status and importance
<RainCT> ah ok, thanks
<Arby> in fact it redirects you to here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<RainCT> well not sure anyways :p, if a bug gets a .debdiff attached should it be set to Confirmed or Fix Commited?
<Arby> hmm, don't know, which bug are you looking at
<Arby> the debdiff probably needs to be reviewed by a dev to count as committed
<bdmurray> RainCT: Confirmed would right
<RainCT> okay thx
<stgraber> RainCT: fix commited = debdiff attached, package is building but not in archives yet (for me), fix released = everything ok, and .debdiff attached is "in progress" for me
<bdmurray> Arby: Committed means it is avaible somewhere but not in a package
<Arby> bdmurray: ok thanks
<QG> How can I send an email to an Ubuntu package maintainer to ask a query about a bug related to his package? I know who he is but can only get his Launchpad page. Should I duplicate the bug on his page?
<ubotu> New bug: #119186 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Regression : linux-image-2.6.20-16 broke suspend for Macbook2,1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119186
<Arby> QG: under confirmed e-mail addresses on the left of his overview page
<QG> Arby. Thank you once more.
<Arby> QG: you're welcome, I get lost in luanchpad too :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119187 in k3b (main) "[Gutsy]  cd burning with k3b fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119187
<QG> Arby: Sorry but I can't find 'confirmed email addresses' on the left of his overview page. There is only a lists of 'Actions' such as 'list assigned bugs' etc. Am I looking in the right place?
<Arby> QG: this page https://launchpad.net/~fpeters/
<Arby> left side
<Arby> below the green actions box
<Arby> are you looking at the right tab?
<QG> Arby: I clicked on his name in the 'source packages in' and was taken to https://bugs.launchpad.net/~fpeters. But I can see what you mean now when I go to your URL
<QG> How did you get there?
<QG> Arby: Is there a link somewhere that takes you to the maintainer's overview page?
<Arby> look at the tabs at the top of his bugs page
<Arby> click the overview tab
<QG> ArbY: AHA!
<Arby> that's a person's main page
<Arby> all launchpad users have one
<Arby> e.g this is mine https://launchpad.net/~rbirnie
<QG> Now I understand the navigation a bit better. Thanks.
<Arby> QG: no problem, I still get lost in there :)
<QG> Arby: This was my learning nugget for today. I'll be back for more another day. I'll email Frederic on that bug and see how it goes. Hope to see you again next time, otherwise take care and hasta luego.
<ubotu> New bug: #119189 in Ubuntu "[gusty]  all the gusty's kernel are bugging with my DVDRom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119189
<ubotu> New bug: #119190 in openoffice.org (main) "Frequent crash with OpenOffice Impress with full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119190
<ubotu> New bug: #119191 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "PyCrust crashes when calling twice a wx.App constructor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119191
<ubotu> New bug: #119192 in Ubuntu "The system crashs when I used the Firefox updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119192
<ubotu> New bug: #119194 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ps2 mouse erratic - parity errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119194
<ubotu> New bug: #119196 in gconf2 (main) "gconftool-2 reports memory corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119196
<misfit> hello everyone, can someone help me?  I think I just encountered a bug...
<crimsun> it helps if you link to a bug report
<crimsun> or at least be a bit more verbose about the symptoms
<misfit> sorry crimsun, here's the story.
<misfit> I have xp and ubuntu in my pc.  I can burn cd's fine in XP, but ubuntu is a different story.  I've tried various programs and they all freeze the OS upon prepping the cd for burning.  Just recently, someone suggested the cdrecord command.  It give me what I think is an error message, just a repeat of "resid: 64512".  Any idea what that means?
<misfit> this is the closest I was able to find to a bug report online, but it's all gibberish to me haha.
<misfit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/15221
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 15221 in linux-source-2.6.15 "cdrecord, gnomebaker, nautilus burner fail" [Medium,Rejected] 
<misfit> is there a solution, ubotu?
<misfit> or anything else I can try to get the files to burn?  I know the hardware works fine.
<crimsun> what precise command are you passing?
<ubotu> New bug: #119198 in gnome-app-install (main) "non-package menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119198
<misfit> i go into the command prompt, typed in "cdrecord *" in the folder containing the precise songs I want burned.
<misfit> That should work, right?
<misfit> or is there something I'm doing wrong?
<misfit> everyone's as stumped as I am, huh?  haha
<bdmurray> misfit: does dmesg after trying to burn return anything that may be helpful?
<misfit> let me check.  Is there anything in particular I should look out for?
<misfit> I'm sorta new to ubuntu, I'm sorry...
<misfit> oh, here we go
<misfit> I see a lot of this.  I believe I've checked this before and didn't see this...
<misfit> [ 3336.353877]  hdd: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
<misfit> [ 3336.353885]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<misfit> [ 3336.353889]  hdd: drive not ready for command
<misfit> [ 3359.571384]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<ubotu> New bug: #119199 in compiz "[gutsy] latest compiz update causes sytem to lockup when enabling compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119199
<misfit> ubotu, does this mean compiz may cause cd record sessions to fail?
<Arby> misfit: ubotu is a bot not a real person, it provides services
<Arby> it reports all new bugs in this channel so triagers can work on them
<misfit> ohhhh
<misfit> man, I feel retarded haha
<Arby> misfit: don't you're not the first and you won't be the last :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119206 in Ubuntu "gksu stops working after Active Directory joining" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119206
<ubotu> New bug: #119207 in lftp (main) "[gutsy]  "there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up" during package upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119207
<ubotu> New bug: #119209 in Ubuntu "Evolution Mail Emoticons are NOT co-ordinated properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119209
<ubotu> New bug: #119210 in alsa-driver (main) "no audio on HP Pavilion dv2310us" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119210
<misfit> is this a common bug, though?
<bdmurray> misfit: sorry, what version are you using?
<misfit> ubuntu feisty, latest version.
<pochu> !info cdrecord feisty
<ubotu> cdrecord: Dummy transition package for wodim. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<misfit> let me try that
<pochu> bdmurray: btw, congrats for the new QA team :)
<misfit> dude@awesomeness:~/Shared$ !info cdrecord feisty
<misfit> bash: !info: event not found
<misfit> hm...
<pochu> misfit: sorry, I wasn't talking to you :)
<misfit> oops.
<pochu> misfit: but if you want to know what version you have, do "dpkg -l <package>"
<pochu> In that case, <package> is cdrecord ;)
<pochu> So, dpkg -l cdrecord
<bdmurray> pochu: I'm excited that there is actually a team, instead of an army of one.
<bdmurray> misfit: actually I was wondering the version of ubuntu not a package.
<misfit> is there a way to check, bdmurray?
<pochu> misfit: You said it's Feisty, didn't you?
<bdmurray> uname -a would be fine
<bdmurray> cat /etc/lsb-release is good too
<misfit> ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn, according to the "about ubuntu" link under "system"
<bdmurray> and which kernel do you have installed 'uname -a' will tell us
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-08
<misfit> Linux awesomeness 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Wed May 23 01:46:23 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<misfit> could the kernel be the problem?
<bdmurray> misfit: no it looks up to date.  did burning cds used to work?
<misfit> I don't think so, but I can burn things just fine in XP, and I haven't configured the hardware recently.
<bdmurray> misfit: a bug report sounds in order then
<misfit> how do I make a bug report?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<bdmurray> click on report bug
<ubotu> New bug: #119212 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with IndexError in enable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119212
<ubotu> New bug: #119213 in gnome-panel (main) "Icons in GNOME Panel 2.18.1 change order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119213
<misfit> thank you so much for your help guys, I truly appreciate it.
<bdmurray> sure you'll want to include 'sudo lspci -vvn', 'uname -a' and 'dmesg' after trying to burn as attachments to your bug rep. . .
<bdmurray> hmm, too slow
* bdmurray waits for bug
<ubotu> New bug: #119214 in tailor (universe) "internal tailor API change for hg didn't make it to Ubuntu's version" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119214
<ubotu> New bug: #119215 in totem (main) "No audio but it was present before." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119215
<ubotu> New bug: #119216 in apt-dpkg-ref (universe) "dpkg will not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119216
<movi> does this place also cover ubuntu-backports bugs ?
<pochu> movi: I don't think so, but you can file a bug at launchpad.net/<distro>-backports
<pochu> e.g. lp.net/feisty-backports
<bdmurray> what do you mean movi?
<movi> i already did
<movi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/119184
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119184 in feisty-backports "HAL : macbook-backlight is broken for Macbook C2D" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<movi> here's the bug, and i just wanted to notify that its a low hanging fruit
<movi> i also added this one, and would liek to know how to tacle it : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/119186
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119186 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Regression : linux-image-2.6.20-16 broke suspend for Macbook2,1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<movi> eg how to get more usefull info for the bug-squashing team
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: would you happen to know the bugsquad ML that is for active disscusstions?
<gnomefreak> ack i messed that word up something awfull
<bdmurray> ubuntu-bugsquad
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: I'm having a rough day with my keyboard too. ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<bdmurray> movi: I think there will be another kernel update soon
<movi> oh, and anyone here running gutsy and the new intel graphics driver ?
<bdmurray> movi: I am
<movi> bdmurray, how is it?
<movi> the new xrandr stuff
<bdmurray> movi: what do you mean exactly I haven't played with it much
<ubotu> New bug: #119218 in Ubuntu "copy and paste from gedit to oowriter fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119218
<ubotu> New bug: #119219 in empathy (universe) "empathy: always launches on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119219
<movi> the intel graphics driver 2.0 has xrandr 1.2 stuff - dynamic geometry adjustment
<movi> or monitor hotplug
<movi> i wondered how that works for people
<bdmurray> hmm, I haven't plugged a monitor into it . . .
<bdmurray> would mplayer adjust video output using it?
<ubotu> New bug: #119220 in empathy (universe) "empathy: no launcher in the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119220
<movi> no idea
<ubotu> New bug: #119221 in nautilus (main) "Lost Audio completely." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119221
<ubotu> New bug: #119184 in hal "HAL : macbook-backlight is broken for Macbook C2D" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119184
<ubotu> New bug: #119222 in Ubuntu "rhythmbox doesn't find audio disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119222
<dub> is there a problem with hald currently?
<bdmurray> not that I know of could you elaborate?
<dub> got some problems using usb->serial dongles, worked fine 'recently' unfer feisty
<dub> http://dub.net.nz/hal
<ubotu> New bug: #119224 in xfsprogs (main) "xfs_admin gives "fatal error" when trying to label mounted device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119224
<ubotu> New bug: #119225 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119225
<ubotu> New bug: #119226 in Ubuntu "nautilus freezes when there is a 24x24 png in the home folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119226
<ubotu> New bug: #119229 in Ubuntu "evolution freezes and cannot open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119229
<ubotu> New bug: #119230 in hugin (universe) "Gutsy-hugin-autopano-complete failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119230
<ubotu> New bug: #119231 in alsa-driver (main) "Mic echo is ok, but no audio playback in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119231
<crimsun> what the
<khermans__> Anyone know if Gutsy Tribe CD is built and good?
<bdmurray> khermans__: yes, Tribe 1 was released
<khermans__> bdmurray, cool i think i will upgrade from feisty then :-)
<khermans__> what time was it built?
<bdmurray> sometime this morning, however it is _very_ early in the release cycle
<khermans__> bdmurray, i know
<khermans__> bdmurray, i ran feisty for 4 months pre-release
<khermans__> on amd64 mind you :-)
<khermans__> with ndiswrapper!
<bdmurray> cool, just wanted to make sure
<bdmurray> it was announced on ubuntu-devel-announce
<khermans__> i will be sure to report some bugs soon, th
<khermans__> bdmurray, yeah ive been waiting since i knew the schedule when mark posted it
<khermans__> go sabdfl
<khermans__> bdmurray, should i be wary of upgrading on the fly via APT (rather than from tribe 1 cd) right now?
<ubotu> New bug: #119233 in Ubuntu "hard drive mount letters changed AGAIN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119233
<khermans__> i mean, were any huge fixes popped in?
<bdmurray> khermans__: not that I know of, aptitude is preferred over apt I beleive though
<khermans__> bdmurray, well aptitude is a front-end for apt
<khermans__> thats what i would be using
<khermans__> here i go, dist-upgrade feisty->gutsy
<bdmurray> good luck!
<ubotu> New bug: #119235 in upstart (main) "Rio Forge USB MP3 player only mounts if connected during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119235
<khermans__> ok there are some depends issues, but nothing i can see that is major (i hope)
<ubotu> New bug: #119234 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Word Processor crashes when typing first word after taking several minutes to start up. (using LiveCD AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119234
<ubotu> New bug: #119236 in Ubuntu "HP dv4150 notebook: no suspend or sleep in shutdown menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119236
<ubotu> New bug: #119240 in Ubuntu "UI inconsistency unmount vs eject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119240
<ubotu> New bug: #119241 in debhelper (main) "dh_desktop should only call update-desktop-database if MimeType field exists " [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119241
<ubotu> New bug: #119242 in Ubuntu "Installer doesn't support WPA wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119242
<ubotu> New bug: #119243 in adept (main) "adept manager & license agreement issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119243
<ubotu> New bug: #119244 in Ubuntu "Wake-up from suspend not working, Thinkpad z61m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119244
<ubotu> New bug: #119245 in Ubuntu "Live CD not working, thinkpad z61m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119245
<ubotu> New bug: #119246 in Ubuntu "No working graphics after installation, thinkpad z61m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119246
<crimsun> err
<ubotu> New bug: #119247 in unison (universe) "Unison graphic mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119247
<ubotu> New bug: #119248 in apt (main) "feisty-updates not enabled by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119248
<ubotu> New bug: #119249 in nufw (universe) "Please merge nufw 2.2.0-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119249
<ubotu> New bug: #119250 in amarok (main) "KAudioManagerPlay crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119250
<persia> Do any python people around use pycrust?  I cannot replicate bug 119191 in gutsy, and suspect it belongs to pycrust rather than wxwidgets, but I'm not confident enough with python to be sure.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119191 in wxwidgets2.8 "PyCrust crashes when calling twice a wx.App constructor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119191
<ubotu> New bug: #119251 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-gtk should be eplaced by apt-spy backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119251
<ubotu> New bug: #119252 in nexuiz (universe) "Please sync nexuiz (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119252
<ubotu> New bug: #119253 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "crash on 2.6.20-16.28" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119253
<ubotu> New bug: #119254 in kvm (universe) "Fails to create KVM context on linux-image-2.6.22-6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119254
<ubotu> New bug: #119255 in Ubuntu "gutsy tribe1 livecd doesn't boot on new macbook pro (santa rosa)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119255
<ubotu> New bug: #119256 in debian-installer (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) installation fails on Intel p965 chipset motherboards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119256
<ubotu> New bug: #119257 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes and or Firefox windows close." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119257
<ubotu> New bug: #119258 in k3b (main) "K3B is freezing system AFTER burning DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119258
<ubotu> New bug: #119259 in Ubuntu "Numlock turns off at login and misses first keystroke" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119259
<ubotu> New bug: #119260 in exaile (universe) "exaile has started adding unwanted tracks to the playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119260
<ubotu> New bug: #119261 in Ubuntu "Splash screen, thinkpad z61m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119261
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ubotu> New bug: #119262 in penguintv (universe) "New upstream release of PenguinTV, please update it for Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119262
<ubotu> New bug: #119263 in kdeutils (main) "KGpg cannot select $HOME/.gnupg/gpg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119263
<Admiral_Chicago> evening everyone.
<ubotu> New bug: #119266 in Ubuntu "Intel HDA Sound device doesn't work in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119266
<ubotu> New bug: #119267 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "apport patches for CORE_REAL_RLIM and limit overriding do not work any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119267
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there dholbach
<dholbach> hi Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: question: when there is a merge request Bug 119131 the appropriate tag is needs-packaging correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119131 in dbmail "Please Merge 2.2.5 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119131
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc, there was a packaging tag, is that for packages built incorrectly?
* Admiral_Chicago consults the wiki...
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: no, that's only for NEW packages - stuff we never had in the archive before
<Hobbsee> there's an "upgrade" tag too iirc
<dholbach> I think we have 'merge' for merges
<dholbach> 'ftbfs' for stuff that does not build
<dholbach> and 'upgrade' for package updates
<Hobbsee> oh blerg
<Hobbsee> bugs like that can just be rejected
<Hobbsee> if they're not actually putting the work into doing the merge, we can find otu the "merge needed" bugs in other ways
* Admiral_Chicago attempts to soak it in...
* persia has been using "packaging" for packaging issues and "needs-packaging" for new package requests.
<Admiral_Chicago> so upgrade would be the appropriate response but it can be rejected?
* Hobbsee rejects
<dholbach> persia: rock on
<dholbach> I'll triage some bugs and add tags later on
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i'm wondering where people are getting the idea that we need them to say "hey, this needs merging"
<Hobbsee> of course there's  alist.
<Admiral_Chicago> let me check out Hobbsee's answer, there are some bugs like that which I have seen before
* Hobbsee has rejected some of them before, too
<dholbach> Hobbsee: might be an old mergine howto
<Hobbsee> new package upgrades are kinda differnet - but are often good to file in debian, especially for packages taht we dont touch
* persia thinks it comes from seeing "Merge" bugs, and assuming they are all manually filed without reading the wiki.
<Admiral_Chicago> i see 2.2.1 is in universe....
<persia> Hobbsee: When rejecting these bugs, could you please encourage the reported to assign themselves if they are going to do the work?
<persia> s/reported/reporter/
<Hobbsee> persia: ther's an idea
<Hobbsee> persia: i basically leave it alone unless they seem to be willing to do anything for it
<persia> Hobbsee: My first ever merge was because someone commented on an upgrade request bug, and suggested what I should do :)
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: may i PM you?
<dholbach> sure
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: he bites
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: i won't put my hands in the cage...
<Admiral_Chicago> win 18
<Admiral_Chicago> err..
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #119269 in firefox (main) "i can"t print from firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119269
<ubotu> New bug: #119270 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with AttributeError in get_version()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119270
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone point me to the correct kernels in each release
<Admiral_Chicago> i've looked in the wiki pages...nothing.
<Admiral_Chicago> i think the bot knows it ..this is to triage Bug 119233
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119233 in Ubuntu "hard drive mount letters changed AGAIN" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119233
<Admiral_Chicago> plus its likely a dup so i want to run bughelper on it...
<ubotu> New bug: #119271 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "MySQL relay logs are saved in volatile filesystem /var/run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119271
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: check the LP pages
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: thanks thats what i needed
<crimsun> np
<Admiral_Chicago> one more question: the stacktrace for Bug 119201 doesn't seem to say anything relevant but some pointers (afaik) so what do we do about it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119201 in vlc "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119201
<ubotu> New bug: #119272 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "VIA Rhine doesn't have MMIO and NAPI enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119272
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 98554
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98554 in beryl-core "All windows opacified in Feisty 7.04 using Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98554
<Admiral_Chicago> err...
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 109550
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109550 in beryl-core "Black/White/unrendered windows in Beryl " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109550
<ubotu> New bug: #119274 in sound-recorder (universe) "No sound capture, shivering volume control slider" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119274
<ubotu> New bug: #119275 in audacious (universe) "audacious-plugins-extra does not contain the adplug plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119275
<pochu> asac, gnomefreak: do you remember the listen gtkembedmoz crash? Now we have a gdb backtrace!! Bug 116687
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116687 in listen "[gutsy]  Listen crashes with segfault" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116687
<ubotu> New bug: #119277 in nautilus (main) "crash when right click+property on audio + video files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119277
<asac> pochu: let me see
<asac> pochu: can you look whats at "EmbedPrivate::Realize (this=0x8c4b150, aAlreadyRealized=0xbfc78848) at EmbedPrivate.cpp:257" ?
<asac> and maybe paste?
<pochu> 0xb5002014 in EmbedPrivate::Realize (this=0x8c4b150, aAlreadyRealized=0xbfc78848) at EmbedPrivate.cpp:257
<pochu> 257	EmbedPrivate.cpp: No such file or directory.
<ubotu> New bug: #119278 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Tribe 1: IndexError: list index out of range" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119278
<pochu> asac: how would I find it? ^ :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119280 in epydoc (main) "Please sync epydoc (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119280
<pochu> asac: Maybe it's a missing dependency?
<asac> pochu: the file is in firefox source tree
<pochu> emilio@kiko:/usr/lib/firefox$ dpkg -L firefox | grep Embed
<pochu> emilio@kiko:/usr/lib/firefox$
<asac> pochu: its in the source tree
<asac> apt-get source firefox ;)
<pochu> Ah, ok :)
<pochu> Sorry, I didn't know what you mean.
<ubotu> New bug: #119281 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while downloading extra huge files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119281
<pochu> asac: http://pastebin.ca/549944
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.8/source/embedding/browser/gtk/src/EmbedPrivate.cpp#257
<asac> is that the same line we have at 257?
<asac> pochu: ah sorry i see :)
<asac> pochu: can you try to attach a debugger and break somewhere in the proximity?
<pochu> asac: Sorry, I don't know what you mean / how to do that.
<pochu> If you explain it to me, I'll be glad to do it :)
<dholbach> wiki page! :)
<dholbach> MasteringGDB :)
<pochu> dholbach: it's empty :)
<dholbach> yeah, I mean it'd be nice to have it
<asac> if it really crashes there, then there is something basic going wrong
<dholbach> DebuggingProgramCrash is a good start already
<dholbach> but it does not cover break points etc
<dholbach> hey mvo
<mvo> hey dholbach!
<pochu> asac: Do you want me just to crash listen under gdb?
<asac> pochu: at best set a break point ....
<asac> (gdb) break EmbedPrivate.cpp:250 (some valid line before the crash)
<asac> then run
<pochu> Ok, let me try.
<asac> once you got i breaking we can try to go on
<asac> though its really basic scary stuff that fails :) ... lets hope
<pochu> asac: I'm running gdb in mozilla/embedding/browser/gtk/src, then doing (gdb) break EmbedPrivate.cpp:250, but it says No symbol table is loaded.  Use the "file" command.
<pochu> I don't know what I'm doing wrong
<asac> pochu: lets start at the beginning
<asac> how do you start?
<pochu> gdb
<pochu> (gdb) EmbedPrivate.cpp:250
<pochu> Or do you want to crash listen?
* pochu is confused
<asac> pochu: i think you are not doing right ... you have to be able to start listen in debugger
<asac> just gdb
<asac> will not bring you to that point
<asac> pochu: is listen a python program?
<pochu> Ok, I didn't undertand you, sorry :)
<pochu> asac: yes, it is.
<asac> pochu: if so it should all boil down to the question: "how can I start python in a debugger" ... which i have no answer to atm. but it should be possible
<pochu> I think "gdb /usr/bin/python", "(gdb) /usr/bin/listen" will work. Let me try.
<pochu> No, (gdb) /usr/lib/listen/listen.py, but then I have to run gdb setting the library path.
* pochu installs listen 0.5 from the repos.
<pochu> Yeah!!
* pochu runs a python app under gdb for the first time :)
<pochu> asac: ok, listen crashed. Do I have to run any special command for that break thing, or is a bt and bt full ok?
<asac> pochu: you have to set the break point before you start listen
<pochu> asac: yeah, I set it.
<asac> so did it crash ... or did it break?
<pochu> (gdb) break EmbedPrivate.cpp:250
<pochu> No source file named EmbedPrivate.cpp.
<pochu> Make breakpoint pending on future shared library load? (y or [n] ) y
<pochu> Breakpoint 1 (EmbedPrivate.cpp:250) pending.
<asac> use line 251 ... 250 doesn't exist (please verify in current ffox source)
<pochu> asac: gtk or photon?
<asac> gtk
<pochu> Right, it's a comment :)
<pochu> Ok, let's try 251
<ubotu> New bug: #119283 in Ubuntu "Monitor not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119283
<ubotu> New bug: #119285 in koffice-i18n (universe) "italian translations for krita seem to use obsolete translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119285
<pochu> asac: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<pochu> [Switching to Thread -1210201904 (LWP 9957)] 
<pochu> 0xb4bdf014 in ?? () from /usr/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so
<pochu> (gdb)
<pochu> Nothing happens, using 251...
<asac> hmm
<asac> where does it crash now?
<asac> still the same place?
<pochu> But it didn't find it at the beggining...
<pochu> No source file named EmbedPrivate.cpp.
<pochu> Make breakpoint pending on future shared library load? (y or [n] ) y
<asac> or somewhere different?
<asac> pochu: that is usually not a problem
<pochu> asac: yeah, when clicking on lyrics
<asac> pochu: do you have dbgsym packages installed?
<pochu> (wikipedia should be the same)
<pochu> Ouch!
<asac> pochu: no ... i mean where in backtrace?
<pochu> :)
<asac> not where in the application :)
<pochu> asac: oh, yeah
<pochu> 0xb4bdf014 in ?? () from /usr/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so
* pochu installs dbgsym packages :)
<pochu> Are they still in pitti's repo?
* pochu checks
<pochu> !backtrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> pochu: they should be
<persia> pochu: Yes.
<pochu> Ok, thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #119287 in zenity (main) "--day option no longer accepts 0 padded inputs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119287
<ubotu> New bug: #119289 in cupsys (main) "make backend invocation compatible to upstream" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119289
<pochu> asac: yeah!
<pochu> Breakpoint 2, EmbedPrivate::Realize (this=0x8cf0808, aAlreadyRealized=0xbf8dbf38) at EmbedPrivate.cpp:251
<pochu> 251       mNavigation = do_QueryInterface(webBrowser);
<pochu> Current language:  auto; currently c++
<pochu> (gdb)
<asac> cool
<asac> so what is in webBrowser?
<asac> (gdb) print webBrowser
<pochu> $1 = {<nsCOMPtr_base> = {mRawPtr = 0x0}, <No data fields>}
<asac> yeah as expected
<asac> good news: its not an exploitable crash :-P
<pochu> :)
<pochu> and the bad news? :)
<asac> it crashes :)
<pochu> lol
<asac> webBrowser is 0x0
<asac> that means it has not been instantiated
<asac> is webBrowser a method argument?
<asac> please look in the source file and find out where webBrowser is ment to be set
<asac> you can use the URL i provided
<asac> as then you can just post links to specific code lines
<asac> e.g. the http://lxr.mozi...
<asac> pochu: oh
<asac> sorry i messed up
<asac> what is in mWindow?
<pochu> $2 = (class EmbedWindow *) 0x9f65de0
<asac> ok ... and in *mWindow (try to dereference)
<pochu> try what? :)
<asac> print *mWindow
<asac> pochu: please no pm pastes :(
<pochu> asac: /msg, it was a bit long, and I'm lazy to open pastebin :p
<asac> k
<pochu> asac: ok, sorry :)
<asac> np
<asac> ok ... try 'next'
<asac> to step over that line
<pochu> 731     ../../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h: No such file or directory.
<pochu>         in ../../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h
<asac> hmmm ... break EmbedPrivate.cpp:256
<asac> then continue
<pochu> Breakpoint 3, EmbedPrivate::Realize (this=0x8cf0808, aAlreadyRealized=0xbf8dbf38) at EmbedPrivate.cpp:256
<pochu> 256       mSessionHistory = do_CreateInstance(NS_SHISTORY_CONTRACTID);
<asac> ok
<asac> what is in webBrowser now?
<asac> is it properly set?
<asac> and mNavigation?
<asac> can you please post the dereferenced values to pastebin as well?
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org :)
* gnomefre1k hates xpcom :(
<pochu> asac: dereferenced == *something ?
<asac> yeah
<pochu> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86729
<asac> pochu: yeah
<asac> so you are at line 256?
<pochu> yeah: Breakpoint 3 at 0xb4b6f000: file EmbedPrivate.cpp, line 256.
<pochu> (gdb) continue
<pochu> Then I did those prints.
<asac> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #119290 in idjc (universe) "Please sync idjc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119290
<asac> webBrowser appears not to be there
<asac> can you set break point here:
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.8/source/embedding/browser/gtk/src/EmbedPrivate.cpp#172
<asac> and then rerun
<asac> (e.g. just (gdb) run )
<pochu> asac: start from the beggining?
<asac> just add the breakpoint to line 172
<asac> and run again (e.g. you just need to type run in gdb to restart)
<pochu> The program being debugged has been started already.
<pochu> Start it from the beginning? (y or n)
<asac> y
<pochu> ok
<pochu> Breakpoint 4, EmbedPrivate::Init (this=0x8628518, aOwningWidget=0x8ba4060) at EmbedPrivate.cpp:172
<pochu> 172       if (mOwningWidget)
<pochu> brb
<asac> mOwningWidget ... is that set?
<asac> should be 0x0
<asac> if so it would be intersting to see what mWindow is in line 183
<pochu> $6 = (GtkMozEmbed *) 0x0
<pochu> asac: do I start again with line 183?
<asac> no you can "next" until you are at that line
<asac> *or*
<asac> you can set break 183
<asac> then continue
<asac> (as a gdb instruction)
<pochu> Cool
<asac> pochu: actually you don't need to type everything ... 'p' is 'print'; 'cont' for 'continue'; 'r' for 'run'
<asac> i think 'n' is next
* pochu makes a mental note :)
<pochu> $7 = (class EmbedWindow *) 0x9be07e8
<asac> ok please break http://lxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.8/source/embedding/browser/qt/src/EmbedWindow.cpp#106
<asac> (which is where the webbrowser should be created)
<asac> oh
<asac> pochu: sorry
<asac> thats QT :)
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.8/source/embedding/browser/gtk/src/EmbedWindow.cpp#72
<asac> thats the place for gtk
<ubotu> New bug: #119291 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 2.0 should use a local startpage" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119291
<ubotu> New bug: #119292 in Ubuntu "OS won't boot after installing from the LIVE CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119292
<pochu> asac: hmm, I can't continue to it, it says The program no longer exists.
<ubotu> New bug: #119293 in skencil (universe) "skencil segfault on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119293
<pochu> I've exited gdb and started again, but it stops at 257, instead of 72
<asac> he?
<asac> pochu: note its a different file
<asac> its not EmbedPrivate.cpp ... but EmbedWindow.cpp
<pochu> Oh, I see.
<pochu> asac: ok, done. What should I look at?
<ubotu> New bug: #119294 in openssl (main) "OpenSSL should support VIA PadLock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119294
<ubotu> New bug: #119295 in openssh (main) "OpenSSH should support VIA PadLock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119295
<pochu> (gdb) p webBrowser
<pochu> No symbol "webBrowser" in current context.
<pochu> (gdb) p mWebBrowser
<pochu> $1 = {<nsCOMPtr_base> = {mRawPtr = 0x0}, <No data fields>}
* mvo vaguely remembers that he has seen this as well a long time ago when pymozembed broke 
<pochu> mvo: Bug #26436 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26436 in firefox "gtkmozembed crashs with python" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26436
<mvo> first reported on 2005-12-01  by Michael Vogt ;)
<pochu> mvo: But listen works pretty fine in Feisty
<asac> pochu: where are you now?
<pochu> asac: Breakpoint 2, EmbedWindow::Init (this=0x9f60da8, aOwner=0x8ba5540) at EmbedWindow.cpp:72
<pochu> 72        mWebBrowser = do_CreateInstance(NS_WEBBROWSER_CONTRACTID);
<asac> yeah ... see if mWebBrowser is created in 73 :)
<asac> e.g. not 0x0
<mvo> does it work now? I switched my code away from it a while ago because of this. it would be cool if it is back
<pochu> mvo: but it's broken again in Gutsy :/
<pochu> asac: the same :( $2 = {<nsCOMPtr_base> = {mRawPtr = 0x0}, <No data fields>}
<mvo> uh, I see
<asac> pochu: thats the reason then :) ... do you see anything on the console in that step (e.g. from 72 -> 73)?
<pochu> Hmm, it goes to line 780 and 831, dunno if it's related
<asac> in what file?
<pochu> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86736
<asac> ah ... ignore the nsCOMPtr stuff
<asac> pochu: actually the problem occurs in do_CreateInstance (line 72)
<asac> i suspect that the XPCOM component for the webbrowser just cannot be resolved
<asac> but we would need to step into the do_CreateInstance impl to see what really is going on
<ubotu> New bug: #119296 in Ubuntu "Backport request: libboost 1.34" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119296
<pochu> asac: That's in firefox, right? ^
<pochu> (the do_CreateInstance implementation)
<asac> yeah ... its really deeply entrenched in xpcom
<ubotu> New bug: #119297 in texlive-lang (main) "package texlive-lang-italian failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119297
<ubotu> New bug: #119299 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119299
<ubotu> New bug: #119300 in openoffice.org (main) "la procedura guidata nei formulari non funziona" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119300
<ubotu> New bug: #119302 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "no privilege to automount external usb drive/stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119302
<ubotu> New bug: #119303 in Ubuntu "Muine crashes when opening the song or album selector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119303
<ubotu> New bug: #119305 in Ubuntu "webcam stops working once I install any sofware , update or restricted driver. The webcam is Vimicro301 Neptune" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119305
<pochu> bdmurray: Can you review the HugDay announce? http://pastebin.ca/550290
<pochu> dholbach: ^ I've put a couple of references to MOTU / packaging. WDYT?
* pochu wonders why the channel is +t
<pochu> dholbach: would you mind changing the topic to note the next HugDay? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119306 in devscripts (main) "requestsync line 121: NameError: name 'changelog' is not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119306
<ubotu> New bug: #119308 in Ubuntu "Gutsy shutdown doesn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119308
<ubotu> New bug: #119309 in Ubuntu "Gutsy CD Live shutdown can't remve CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119309
<ubotu> New bug: #119310 in Ubuntu "Gutsy shared folder doesn't on local LAN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119310
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Next HUG DAY: June 13th
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<dholbach> pochu: thanks for taking care of that
<pochu> dholbach: np. What do you think about the announce? It's for UWN and The Fridge.
<dholbach> pochu: better to let heno and bdmurray have a look
<pochu> Sure thing, but is the Motu part ok? :)
<Hobbsee> dude...what's with abusive people on bugtrackers?
<dholbach> looks good
<dholbach> Hobbsee: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/52670
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52670 in kde-systemsettings "Kubuntu setting default components don't affect gnome/gtk apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pochu> Cool. Will wait for bdmurray and heno's input :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: cimmo's constantly like this, on all bug reports.
<dholbach> we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-69ee66f34f5b9b84fa7a84823c8c4e4cc292da71
<dholbach> to remind people of the CoC
<dholbach> i found it helped in the past to remind that leaving the persons that would fix the bug in a bad mood would really not help to get it fixed any quicker
<Hobbsee> ahh, useful
<coNP> Mithrandir: do you think it is possible to get Openbox 3.4 into Gutsy? Should I file a request / prepare an update package or do you want to package it anyway for debian (and then we can sync from sid)?
<dholbach> preparing a package update is probably most useful
<dholbach> unless Mithrandir thinks differently?
<coNP> okay, just because I was told some days ago to let Debian package it first ...
<pochu> asac: re: listen crash, I'm afraid I can't look at that implemantation, but please let me know if I can be of any help with more debugging or something.
<asac> pochu: yeah
<Mithrandir> coNP: sure, I can do that.
* pochu waves at coNP :)
<coNP> heya pochu
<asac> pochu: i suspect that the python script somehow eats stderr output
<coNP> Mithrandir: thanks! :)
<Mithrandir> coNP: actually, I think I'll ask somebody to adopt it in Debian, since I don't use Debian on the desktop any more.
<asac> pochu: imo it cannot load some lib or something
* persia wonders if it would be good to add a note about http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support for ALSA bugs for Bugs/Responses
<coNP> I really *love* Openbox. And hug Mithrandir
<asac> pochu: but we should see that in stderr
<pochu> asac: do you mean it's likely a listen bug?
<asac> pochu: please look if listen tweaks with stdout and stderr
<asac> pochu: its most likely a listen bug
<asac> pochu: or a pythonmozembed bug
<asac> pochu: but i still miss the confirmation that listen is python at al?
<ubotu> New bug: #119312 in Ubuntu "Cannot move some files to trash on ntfs-3g volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119312
<pochu> asac: It's python, right.
<coNP> pochu: does your update-manager work now?
<pochu> Though the mmkeys part isn't, at least.
<pochu> coNP: I don't think so, I have to try cleaning the profile or something.
<pochu> It's likely to be that.
<ubotu> New bug: #119313 in devscripts (main) "requestsync can't handle third parameter (basever) but advertises it in usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119313
<mvo> pochu: what is borken in update-manager`?
<ubotu> New bug: #119314 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[share-admin]  No path to change NFS/Samba configuration after first launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119314
<ubotu> New bug: #119315 in udev (main) "udevd hogs the processor and spams /var/log/messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119315
<ubotu> New bug: #119316 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-kde crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119316
<Hobbsee> dholbach: what suprises me is that the guy used to hang around #kubuntu-devel, so should hav ena idea of the way things work
<ubotu> New bug: #119317 in empathy (universe) "Please sync empathy (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119317
<ubotu> New bug: #119318 in Ubuntu "power manager insists batter is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119318
<dholbach> Hobbsee: hm
<ubotu> New bug: #119321 in Ubuntu "Swap device UUID incorrect in /etc/fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119321
<pochu> mvo: when I open it, I can see the updates and changelogs. But if I click on "Install updates", it hangs.
<pochu> mvo: But not just update-manager. Then the menu doesn't work, the panel shortcuts...
<pochu> But coNP tried to reproduce, and it doesn't help, and since there's no bug report, I guess it's just me.
<DarkMageZ> pochu, feel lucky. some people can't even boot their gutsy systems
<pochu> DarkMageZ: then ask them to file a bug ;)
<DarkMageZ> i'm going to give one last thing a try before i ask for help with it
<ubotu> New bug: #119325 in Ubuntu "USB 2.0 transfer at very low speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119325
<mvo> pochu: that might be a gksu problem?
<pochu> mvo: probably, since I've had other problems with gksu in the past (the screen didn't refresh unless a killall gksu)
<ubotu> New bug: #119326 in Ubuntu "No hibernate nor sleep button in the quit menu of Gutsy Tribe-1 (dup-of: 118537)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119326
<ubotu> New bug: #119327 in gnome-terminal (main) "el gestor snaptic da errores y no instala nada, y a.adir y quitar que esta en el menu aplicaciones tampoco instala nada" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119327
<ubotu> New bug: #119329 in gnome-panel (main) "Can not configure higher display resolution and refresh rate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119329
<adolson> could I put a request for someone to look at bugs 95368, 91854 on the next hug day? I think it's the same problem in both bugs, so you can kill two birds with this one..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95368 in hal "(feisty) unmounting a device icon on desktop gives an error dialog" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91854 in gnome-volume-manager "Cannot unmount volume: Cannot remove directory (dup-of: 85424)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91854
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85424 in sysvinit "Unmount fails every time " [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85424
<adolson> that fix released, I don't believe, since I just installed feisty last night and the problem is still there.. but if the fix is out there, I would love to have it - I haven't found it yet
<persia> adolson: Does the workaround posted by Nicolas_Raoul work for you?
<adolson> deleting the hal table file? no.. I have it deleting the file at every bootup right now.. but it continues to occur
<adolson> when I try to unmount this person's MP3 player, it appears to unmount and immediately re-mount, as it reopens the nautilus window on the device. this doesn't happen on my debian machine
<persia> adolson: In that case, you might want to reopen the bug and post a comment with your hardware details and experience to let those who think it was fixed know that it doesn't work for you.
<adolson> alright, well, I don't know what to do in the meantime.. I'm setting up someone's PC with Linux, and was hoping to give them Ubuntu, but this is a pretty big issue to them (they're pretty much computer novices in general). I guess my options are to use a different distro or tell them they can't use their MP3 player, and they will reinstall Windows
<pochu> adolson: You can install Dapper, which is LTS, for example.
<adolson> what's the difference? LTS means it's supported until 2008, right? and Feisty is supported until 2009? something like that. does LTS mean that issues with dapper will be resolved immediately?
<pochu> I'm debugging a xqf crash with gdb, and when xqf crashes, the system hangs (I can move the mouse though, but nothing else works). I have to go to a VT and killall gdb. The gdb output says the crash was a SIGABRT. Is that supposed to hang the system?
<adolson> and I can't remember my password for launchpad.. argh.. I think the ubuntu studio guys disabled my email account too.. great, this gets better and better
<pochu> adolson: Well, it has less bugs, since those big bugs have been solved (it was released a year ago).
<pochu> adolson: #launchpad for that. They might be able to help you.
<pochu> Or #ubuntustudio even ;)
<adolson> apparently I had my gmail address on there too
<ubotu> New bug: #119331 in kdepim (main) "printing from kmail is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119331
<ubotu> New bug: #119332 in pdns (universe) "PowerDNS crashes on heavy usage of its built-in web server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119332
<ubotu> New bug: #119333 in adept (main) "same that 55233" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119333
<ubotu> New bug: #119334 in hal (main) "libhal-dev package is missing libhal.la file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119334
<ubotu> New bug: #119335 in adept (main) "the same 55322 Adept cannot initialize KDE frontend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119335
<Hobbsee> dholbach: argh, there are too many bugs.
<coNP> kill'em all :)
<dholbach> agreed
<Hobbsee> i wish
* Hobbsee has long said "introduce a data loss bug"
<coNP> there might be a CoC violation in killing bugs, however
* persia likes bugs - an unending processing of ideas to prevent boredom.
<ubotu> New bug: #119336 in glchess (universe) "glChess crashes on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119336
<adolson> 85424
<dholbach> bug 85424
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85424 in hal "Unmount fails every time " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85424
<adolson> how come that bot didn't spit stuff out about bug 85424
<dholbach> bug <number>
<adolson> thanks daniel :D
<adolson> I just wanted to see that I did it right, and the status is not fix released anymore
<dholbach> right
<adolson> it's been a while since I touched launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #119337 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Unknown ethernet controller on Intel D63578-200 motherboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119337
<ubotu> New bug: #119338 in Ubuntu "No internet sites work (except for google and mozilla)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119338
<ubotu> New bug: #119339 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119339
<ubotu> New bug: #119307 in synaptic (main) "_cache->open() failed" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119307
<ubotu> New bug: #119341 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa (main) "glxinfo command causes Xorg to abort on Dimension E520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119341
<ubotu> New bug: #119344 in Ubuntu "Restricted drivers manager does not load fglrx module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119344
<ubotu> New bug: #119346 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets wont Start after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119346
<ubotu> New bug: #119343 in Ubuntu "Users-Admin and network-admin fail to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119343
<ubotu> New bug: #119347 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Unknown ATI graphics controller on Dimension E520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119347
<ubotu> New bug: #119349 in Ubuntu "can't update translation-id" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119349
<ubotu> New bug: #119350 in hal (main) "Sound Blaster X-Fi doesn't work and" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119350
* pochu looks at bdmurray 
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: hide
<gnomefreak> ;)
* Hobbsee looks at bdmurray too, and asks him to look into kdenetwork evil bugs
<bdmurray> hmm, did I miss something?
<pochu> bdmurray: 13:42 <     pochu> bdmurray: Can you review the HugDay announce? http://pastebin.ca/550290
<bdmurray> pochu: adding something about Gutsy Tribe 1 being out would be nice
<ubotu> New bug: #119351 in udev (main) "udev 40-permissions.rules: wrong case in vendor string for Epson Perfection1200 scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119351
* Hobbsee closes more bugs
<bdmurray> \o/
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i'm using the bad method, though
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: argh...all these bugs make me want to bash something.
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: look at the bug graphs though, we are holding steady
<Hobbsee> not in kde....
<Hobbsee> most bugs arent ours, and the interest isnt there upstream to fix them, as they're working on kde4, so will only do things which affect both
<bdmurray> hmm, isn't it possible to run kde4 on gutsy / feisty?
<pochu> bdmurray: http://pastebin.ca/551010, lines 11-13. re: tribe-1 :)
<bdmurray> pochu: MOTU is universe and multiverse right?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it's possible, doesnt work very well
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: okay, I won't try it then. :)
<pochu> bdmurray: yes, it is.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: s/HugDay/Hug Day/ usually
<bdmurray> pochu: okay, I'll add that
<pochu> bdmurray: hmm, maybe we should s/MOTU/developer/ or something?
<pochu> bdmurray: cool :)
<pochu> bdmurray: would you mind mailing fridge-devel@l.u.c, too? :)
<pochu> So it gets announced in The Fridge.
<bdmurray> pochu: okay, did you want to update uwn?
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.ca/551028
<pochu> bdmurray: looks good :)
<pochu> bdmurray: gonna post it.
<bdmurray> pochu: okay, thanks
<pochu> bdmurray: do I also email fridge-devel, or are you going to do it?
<bdmurray> pochu: I can do that
<pochu> bdmurray: I'm thinking that if you mail that to any ML, I could paste the link at the wiki, as they are doing with every other article (to expand it later).
<pochu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue44#head-858c864e6a3d4e034d01152b07c38b1d0dfbd2f7
<bdmurray> pochu: I'd prefer to point people to the list of tasks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613
<pochu> bdmurray: well, the announce links to it, doesn't it? :)
<pochu> bdmurray: I mean if you can announce it to ubuntu-bugsquad, and probably ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-devel-announce, as you did with the last Hug Day.
<bdmurray> pochu: yes, I will do the e-mail announcement
<bdmurray> pochu: I think I get it now, you'll link to mailing list posts?
<pochu> bdmurray: yes, but the UWN editors will change it the text announcement. It's just for confort, I think
<ubotu> New bug: #119354 in xen-meta (universe) "2.6.20 xen image needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119354
<ubotu> New bug: #119355 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon - No Sound and Poor Video - Intel 82801H " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119355
<Hobbsee> bug 89606
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89606 in kdenetwork "kopete does not recognize logitech usb webcam" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89606
<ubotu> New bug: #119357 in Ubuntu "gtk? do not use proper display resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119357
<ubotu> New bug: #119359 in dar (universe) "Please sync dar (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119359
<ubotu> New bug: #119358 in thunderbird (main) "Weak default authentication mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119358
<ubotu> New bug: #119363 in gedit (main) "setting portrait paper layout behaves incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119363
<ubotu> New bug: #119364 in lvm2 (main) "lvm2 does not have mirroring enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119364
<ubotu> New bug: #119362 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Unknown Intel graphics controller on Intel D63578-200 motherboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119362
<ubotu> New bug: #119366 in totem (main) "totem need "SMB protocol source plugin"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119366
<ubotu> New bug: #119367 in mercurial (universe) "Bad tuple index in hg error handling" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119367
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> Have you seen a kde-guidance bug about bringing up battery applet and then display going dark?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i dont follow guidance, sorry.
* coNP hugs ubotu (for mentioning package names I have never heard of)
<Hobbsee> i havent seen a bug as such, no.
<bdmurray> coNP: I'll find out about a lot of neat software from the bugs mailing list
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: kde-guidance-powermanager would be the source package
<Hobbsee> no, sorry
<Hobbsee> kde-guidance still is
<bdmurray> I've stupidly recreated the problem many a time
<Hobbsee> heh
<bdmurray> I think I mean to right click on the applet but accidently left click on it and then bam!
* Hobbsee left clicks on the applet.  screen doesnt go dark?
<bdmurray> then I click the cancel button
<bdmurray> because it is what I wanted to do
<bdmurray> er, is not
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i found a really bad example of usability a few days ago
<Hobbsee> where OK or cancel would normally be, they put "help"
<bdmurray> that is different
<Hobbsee> hehe, yes.
<Hobbsee> i believe that sebas is the contact point for guidance
<Hobbsee> or sime
<Hobbsee> either of them
<Hobbsee> howeve,r it's 4.30am - time for bed
<Hobbsee> goodnight all
<ubotu> New bug: #119369 in kipi-plugins (main) "gallery 2.2  export does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119369
<ubotu> New bug: #119371 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon - Poor Video - Intel 82801H" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119371
<ubotu> New bug: #119370 in Ubuntu "Intel Xorg driver not detected when installing Gutsy Tribe-1 on an Intel GMCHB0ICHB0 motherboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119370
<ubotu> New bug: #119372 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging Enlightenment (E17)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119372
<ubotu> New bug: #119373 in audacious (universe) "Audacious crashes on opening an avi file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119373
<RainCT> Hi
<ubotu> New bug: #119374 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 1 CD will not boot on Lenovo M55" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119374
<RainCT> Bug #119220 can be rejected, or?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119220 in empathy "empathy: no launcher in the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119220
<pochu> Hi RainCT. I don't think so, since the "workaround" is another bug ;)
<pochu> RainCT: but I think dholbach takes care of that package, so you might want to ask him on Monday.
<RainCT> pochu: but the other bug has this comment: "That's intentional, empathy is a desktop service just like gnome-network-manager and g-p-m and is started automatically with gnome-session. I should remove the quit option."
<pochu> RainCT: In that case, empathy probably needs to be automatically started after installing it, without needing to call it.
<pochu> There's probably no need for a menu item, though.
<RainCT> ok, I've posted a comment asking him if it does start automatically after install
<pochu> I think he's said it doesn't, hasn't he?
<Kmos> pochu: can you test this one - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5396
<Kmos> *check
<RainCT> pochu: I didn't understand so, he just said that there's no menu entry
<pochu> RainCT: I see. Ok, then :)
<pochu> Kmos: let me see.
<ubotu> New bug: #119375 in Ubuntu "the sysrem start and freezes in the three mn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119375
<ubotu> New bug: #119376 in nvtv (universe) "Cannot start nvtv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119376
<pochu> Kmos: btw, do you know that package is in Main?
<pochu> Kmos: So would need a core-dev to upload it.
<ubotu> New bug: #119378 in firefox (main) "Deviantart Chat system disabled in FireFox 2.0.0.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119378
<Kmos> pochu: yes i know
<Kmos> pochu: but you can comment it.. if it's ok
<Kmos> pitti doesn't have time to upload it
<pochu> Kmos: well, I can't comment there, since I'm not a MOTU ;)
<Kmos> :(
<Kmos> thx anyway
<pochu> Kmos: haven't you changed anything in the debian/ dir?
<linnuxxy> hi
<linnuxxy> I think there is a bug in the gfxboot of the livecd in rendering arabic/farisi text
<pochu> Kmos: if not, it's easier to review, just checking it builds, install, and removes fine (and works)
<Kmos> pochu: keescook is checking it
<pochu> Cool :)
<linnuxxy> I'm trying to customize an arabic edition of */ubuntu but I had this problem!
<pochu> linnuxxy: have you checked whether it's reported in launchpad?
<pochu> Also, what Ubuntu version is it?
<linnuxxy> I tried it for 6.06, 6.10 and 7.04
<linnuxxy> It could be tested easily from any Ubuntu LiveCD
<linnuxxy> just but from the cd ...the first page press F2 and switch to arabic
<linnuxxy> u will find the arabic text rendered incorrectly
<linnuxxy> just boot**
<linnuxxy> the font is loaded ok... but words are rendered in separate letters (instead of script ones) and in reverse direction
<ubotu> New bug: #119385 in sysklogd (main) "process `syslogd' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119385
<ubotu> New bug: #119387 in myodbc (universe) "libmyodbc doesn't set up driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119387
<bdmurray> linnuxxy: do you have a picture?
<linnuxxy> yes .. wait a min
<linnuxxy> bdmurry: here http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot8fh2.png
<linnuxxy> look to the text near of F2 Label
<bdmurray> and you are saying it should be reversed?
<linnuxxy> arabic is a scripting language ... letters is not separated like this
<linnuxxy> it should be something like this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/8/82/Arabic_Text.svg/400px-Arabic_Text.svg.png
<ubotu> New bug: #119388 in busybox (main) "problem to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119388
<bdmurray> linnuxxy: okay and you did not find an exisiting bug about this?
<linnuxxy> not
<linnuxxy> no.. didn't
<bdmurray> could you file a new bug against casper? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+filebug
<linnuxxy> I'm filling a one now
<ubotu> New bug: #119391 in gnome-panel (main) "error in source package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119391
<ubotu> New bug: #119389 in xenman (universe) "SSH problem with XenMan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119389
<bdmurray> linnuxxy: great, thanks for doing that
<linnuxxy> its here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/119393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119393 in gfxboot "gfxboot doesn't render Arabic text correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<RainCT> Is it normal for shortcuts to be localized?
<bdmurray> RainCT: could you elaborate?
<RainCT> bdmurray: for example if the original shortcut for save is Ctrl + S, that it becomes Ctrl + G (save = 'Guardar') if you use the software in Catalan
<bdmurray> RainCT: yes, that sounds right.  I recall seeing a bug about one before.
<bdmurray> i.e. 2 shortcuts doing the same thing in a different language
<pochu> RainCT: It's normal, and in case you think one is wrong, you should discuss it with the translation group (via mailing list, probably)
<RainCT> okay
<RainCT> thanks
<davmor2> I have an issue with wireless in gutsy but am not sure if it is the driver or network manager is there anyway to lower the odds a bit.
<bdmurray> what kind of issue?
<bdmurray> you could try and statically configure the interface in /etc/network/interfaces then n-m will ignore it
<ubotu> New bug: #119392 in Ubuntu "Nautilus won't copy cd, closes unexpectedly at  'create disc image' progress bar window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119392
<ubotu> New bug: #119393 in gfxboot (main) "gfxboot doesn't render Arabic text correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119393
<davmor2> bdmurray: sorry for delay.  the issue is it will not connect unless you hit the wireless switch to turn it off and then back on.
<bdmurray> what chipset that sounds familiar
<davmor2> intel 3945 pro/wireles
<bdmurray> hunh, that's what I have.
* bdmurray goes to check
<bdmurray> davmor2: can you wait a little bit?
<davmor2> np
<davmor2> I'm guessing it's an n-m thing
<bdmurray> yeah, I forgot I'm not using n-m at the moment.  I'm checking mailing list though
<davmor2> ta
<pochu> asac: I'm getting "Were sorry, but we cant find what youre looking for." in the main page of the latest TB update (2.0.0.4-rc).
<ubotu> New bug: #119394 in Ubuntu "permission denied while automounting removable device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119394
<ubotu> New bug: #119395 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga segfaults at startup on Feisty when Avahi is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119395
<ubotu> New bug: #119396 in kdepim (main) "KMail skips some emails for gmail, will get them a week late" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119396
<ubotu> New bug: #119397 in gnome-power-manager (main) "wrong elapset time on gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119397
<bdmurray> I may have been thinking about 107636
<davmor2> bug #107636
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107636 in linux-source-2.6.20 "wifi adapter not resumed after hibernate" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107636
<bdmurray> davmor2: or maybe bug 105420
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105420 in linux-source-2.6.20 "both iwlwifi and ipw3945 are unable to turn off rf_kill" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105420
<davmor2> bdmurray: not the first :(
<davmor2> bdmurray: No that's not it either I think it might be a new bug but linked to the other two ish
<bdmurray> davmor2: okay, do you see anything about the killswitch in dmesg?
<davmor2> bdmurray: hangon
<davmor2> bdmurray: yes killswitch is on it needs to be switched off
<bdmurray> then it might be kernel related
<davmor2> right
<davmor2> it didn't happen in feisty only gutsy
<davmor2> cheers I'll do a bug report
<davmor2> tomorrow off now
<ubotu> New bug: #119400 in rss-glx (main) "rss-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119400
<ubotu> New bug: #119401 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Unknown ethernet controller on Intel Bridgeport2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119401
<ubotu> New bug: #119403 in Ubuntu "cups lpd problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119403
<ubotu> New bug: #119404 in mapserver (universe) "cgi-mapserver won't serve rastercg images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119404
<QG> Hello everyone. How long does one need to wait for a response to a request for more info to help triage a bug before rejecting the bug due to no response from the original reporter?
<bdmurray> QG: the standard is 4 weeks
<QG> bdmurray: thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #119407 in monsterz (universe) "monsterz game does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119407
<ubotu> New bug: #119408 in kde-guidance (main) "[gutsy]  kde-guidance power manager causes screen to turn off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119408
<ubotu> New bug: #119409 in initramfs-tools (main) "md assembly in initramfs does not allow initramfs to proceed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119409
<pochu> bdmurray: still around?
<bdmurray> indeed
<ubotu> New bug: #119411 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2-extra-plugins (universe) "Unmet dependency on libetpan10 & libsasl2" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119411
<pochu> bdmurray: I won't be around tomorrow, so I'm gonna paste your announcement at the UWN wiki, so we don't loose it :)
<saispo> hi
<saispo> anyone see regression on gutsy with gnome-power-manager and maybe the kernel ?
<bdmurray> pochu: oh yes, I thought we had agreed on that
<bdmurray> saispo: I was just looking at bug 119397 dealing with something like that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119397 in gnome-power-manager "wrong elapset time on gutsy" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119397
<pochu> I might have misunderstood you, but now we are OK ;)
<bdmurray> okay, good thanks for your help
<saispo> bdmurray: exactly
<saispo> bdmurray: and on my Dell Laptop, Sleeping not working, only Hibernate. Before on feisty, all works
<bdmurray> saispo: feel free to add the version of g-p-m you noticed it and confirm that bug
<saispo> ok
<bdmurray> saispo: sleeping should be a different bug report
<saispo> yep, maybe on kernel ?
<ubotu> New bug: #119412 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119412
<ubotu> New bug: #119414 in firefox (main) "firefox cant display a ie7 saved mht file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119414
<saispo> bdmurray: i comment the first byg
<saispo> s/byg/bug/
<bdmurray> saispo: yes with the output of 'sudo lspci -vvn', 'dmesg' (after failing to sleep), 'uname -a' and 'dmidecode'
<ubotu> New bug: #119413 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Control Center in KDE not displaying complete options (Gutsy LiveCD Tribe1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119413
<ubotu> New bug: #119415 in wpasupplicant (main) ""wpa-conf managed" appears no longer supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119415
<saispo> bdmurray: ok, will report :)
<bdmurray> saispo: great, thanks
<bdmurray> let me know the number
<ubotu> New bug: #119406 in Ubuntu "Lock screen does not blank everything on dualhead" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119406
<ubotu> New bug: #119416 in kdepim (main) "Akregator does not open new window with javascript method" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119416
<ubotu> New bug: #119417 in Ubuntu "Pointer goes offscreen on non-rectangular dual-head" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119417
<ubotu> New bug: #119418 in firefox (main) "firefox linux versions cant handle a windows .url file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119418
<ubotu> New bug: #119419 in kid3 (universe) "Kids3 : needs update to new FLAC library" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119419
<ubotu> New bug: #119421 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome splash screen stays on screen with power manager disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119421
<saispo> bdmurray: thanks to you :)
<saispo> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/119423
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119423 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Suspend to RAM (Sleeping) not working on DELL Latitude D520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<saispo> exactly
<pochu_> bdmurray: added :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue44
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-09
<bdmurray> saispo: sorry to be a bother but could you add those as attachments?  it is easier to read
<saispo> ok
<saispo> no problem
<pochu_> Good night bugfighters!
<saispo> bdmurray: all done
<saispo> three files: dmesg, lspci, dmidecode
<bdmurray> saispo: great, looking now
<saispo> thanks
<saispo> but i meet some nice enhancements in gutsy with a 2.6.22, such as brightness and some other things :)
<bdmurray> good, we hope so
<nixternal> bdmurray: what is the proper way of using bughelper with a clue file?
<bdmurray> nixternal: what do you mean exactly? the proper theory or the proper way to really use it?
<nixternal> I want to run bughelper against kdepim using a custom clue file
<bdmurray> I take it you have made the clue file already?
<nixternal> yes
<bdmurray> if so './bughelper -p kdepim' or 'bughelper -p kdepim' depending on path stuff
<nixternal> gotcha, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #119423 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Suspend to RAM (Sleeping) not working on DELL Latitude D520" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119423
<saispo> bdmurray: it's time to go to bed for me, thanks for your help, will wait about a bugfix for g-p-m and the kernel :)
<saispo> bye
<saispo> bdmurray: if you want some test, no problem
<bdmurray> saispo: okay, thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #119424 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  libflashsupport is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119424
<ubotu> New bug: #119426 in Ubuntu "Doing ifdown then ifup on ra0 produces: kernel BUG at include/linux/timer.h:82!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119426
<bdmurray> nixternal: did your clue file work out for you?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> it keeps attaching to ~/.bughelper/blah
<nixternal> and it doesn't spit out anything
<bdmurray> hunh, where did you put the clue file?
<nixternal> in that bug directory with the rest of them
<nixternal> ahh, now I am getting something
<bdmurray> do you have bughelper-data checked out?
<nixternal> yup
<bdmurray> and did you modify the kdepim one in there?
<nixternal> yes
<bdmurray> that should work then
<ubotu> New bug: #119428 in vcf (universe) "Merge vcf-0.0.5 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119428
<crimsun> is Simon having problems on Freenode with a rogue?
<crimsun> (not sure why he'd want to kill his own client)
<ubotu> New bug: #119429 in secure-delete (universe) "Peter Gutmann's paper licensing info missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119429
<ubotu> New bug: #119386 in clamav (universe) "Remote Attack in RAR Files and Insecure Temporary Files Creation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119386
<Jell1> hi
<Jell1> I have a pb. And I'd like to know if I should send a bug report, and about what. Right place?
<crimsun> would you describe your problem more verbosely, please?
<Jell1> sure :)   :
<ubotu> New bug: #119430 in Ubuntu "Gutsy RealPlayer 10 Gold doesn't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119430
<Jell1> a week ago I emptied my trash bin via the trash applet (right clic __> empty). It made me lose 230Go of data, which was the content of an external disk. I first thought I should drink less. But I finally posted on forums, and because I coudn't fond any explanation, I decided to reinstall the system (just kept /home), and see if it would happen again. At first, everything was fine, but today, by luck I noticed a huge amount of files i
<Jell1> (I've discussed about it at #ubuntu ; but nobody seems to have seen this before)
<Jell1> (oh sorry: i'm on Feisty. latest kernel from official repo.)
<bdmurray> Jell1: what happened today? you got truncated a bit
<Jell1> bdmurray: today? well I was just wondering around, downloading stuffs, nothing special, then I just put my cursor over the trash applet and noticed the huge amount of files, then I tried to open the trash-applet, but it wouldn't (damn should have said that earlier!), so I tried to open /home, and finally noticed that Nautilus was freezed. So I launch a: killall nautilus. But that didn't help, Nautilus stayed freezed. The rest of the 
<ubotu> New bug: #119432 in swfdec0.4 (universe) "swf-player linked with swfdec 0.3 instead of 0.4.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119432
<ubotu> New bug: #119431 in thunderbird (main) "wrong Unread and Total numbers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119431
<Jell1> Do you believe I should report a bug about the trash-applet?
<bdmurray> Have you tried https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ? They know a lot.
<ubotu> New bug: #119433 in totem (main) "When I play a video, I get a green screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119433
<ubotu> New bug: #119434 in totem (main) "When I play a video, I get a green screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119434
<ubotu> New bug: #119435 in kdebase (main) "Kate chrashes when saving a session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119435
<ubotu> New bug: #119436 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth mouse wheel not working after bluetooth updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119436
<Jell1> bdmurray: I'll have a try thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #119438 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "ipw3945 AP association terribly slow in 2.6.22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119438
<ubotu> New bug: #119439 in linux-meta (main) "Impossible to compile headers related software (gutsy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119439
<ubotu> New bug: #119440 in nautilus (main) "I can't rename files or folders in Nautilus consistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119440
<ubotu> New bug: #119441 in thunderbird (main) "enhance thunderbird to include option to forward original msg in reply" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119441
<ubotu> New bug: #119442 in Ubuntu "Openoffice Impress report an error after slideshow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119442
<ubotu> New bug: #119445 in xorg (main) "[Testing of apport hook] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119445
<ubotu> New bug: #119448 in trashapplet (main) "All system files appear in trash applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119448
<ubotu> New bug: #119450 in Ubuntu "[Testing of apport hook] " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119450
<ubotu> New bug: #119452 in Ubuntu "speedstep always steps both cores" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119452
<ubotu> New bug: #119453 in Ubuntu "Banter - New telepathy based IM/VOIP client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119453
<Hobbsee> kde bug 140528
<ubotu> KDE bug 140528 in Audio/Video Plugin "Video palette conversion error with pwc webcam" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140528
<Hobbsee> Launchpad bug 89606
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89606 in kdenetwork "kopete does not recognize logitech usb webcam" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89606
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: what is up with you and that bug?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: sorry?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it's fixed, i was speaking to mattr last night, and dealt with email today
<Hobbsee> er, okay, earlier this morning
<Hobbsee> it's just easier to dump bugs in here and get the URL
<bdmurray> okay, it's just the second time I have seen you say bug 89606
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89606 in kdenetwork "kopete does not recognize logitech usb webcam" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89606
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ther'es been lots of kubuntu bug work going on :)
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: Do you use Firefox?
<Hobbsee> yes
<bdmurray> try making a quick search for a bug
<Hobbsee> i have considered that
<Hobbsee> i already do for sources, and for bugs on a package
<Hobbsee> it's kde bugs, debian bugs, etc
<bdmurray> yeah I have one called 'ubug' that does an lp search for a bug
<bdmurray> but it is fun to abuse ubotu
<Hobbsee> hehe true that
* persia huigs ubotu
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: as long as you avoid the mad dutchman, before he attempts to break you
<bdmurray> lost me with mad dutchman for a minute.  I am hard to break.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: seveas
<Hobbsee> he was the one attempting to throw me in the pool, and break my wrist in the process
<persia> Is there a bug tag for SRU candidates?
<bdmurray> persia: not a tag speficically
<bdmurray> boy I goobered that one
<bdmurray> actually, there are some tags during the SRU process
<bdmurray> verification-needed and verification-done
<persia> bdmurray: What do you think of "Needs-SRU", or some such?  I'd like to make it easy for people to find these if they are interested.
<Hobbsee> a search for SRU tends to suffice
<Hobbsee> and they're usually already subscribed to u-u-s anyway
<persia> Hobbsee: Not for random bugs that got closed in a newer version, and I'm trying to reduce the U-U-S bugs that don't actually need sponsorship right now.
* persia envisions an empty queue and no >6 month response times
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<bdmurray> persia: I'm lost about what state these bugs are in.
<persia> bdmurray: Essentially, there are a (potentially large) number of bugs that are fixed in the current development environment that are not fixed in one or more of our supported releases.  It might be interesting to have a means by which those wishing to fix this could easily search for bugs that might be appropriate for SRU.
<persia> On the other hand, perhaps the right way to do this is with nominations.
<bdmurray> persia: aren't those backports though not SRUs?
<bdmurray> "Stable release updates will, in general, only be issued in order to fix high-impact bugs."
<persia> bdmurray: Depends on the bug.  The one that caused me to ask was bug 86212, for which dapper is clearly broken.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86212 in smokeping "/etc/init.d/smokeping does not create /var/run/smokeping" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86212
<persia> In this case, smokeping only works if the user has not rebooted since installation.
<Hobbsee> i suspect the problem exists more in people actually having the will to shove the bugs thru the SRU process - rather than having trouble finding them.
<persia> Hobbsee: I agree with you, but as Ubuntu grows, I imagine there being a greater interest in SRUs.
<bdmurray> persia: I understand what you are getting at but I don't think this would be a "high impact" bug.  I think this is something that might need backporting.
<persia> bdmurray: OK.  Based on that, I'm thinking that a tag would likely lead to abuse, and nominations (with the permission restrictions) are probably better.  Thanks a lot for helping me to understand.
* Hobbsee looks for teh bugstats
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<Hobbsee> wow
<bdmurray> bugstats are looking hot
* bdmurray checks obessively
<persia> Hurrah!  Nice work everyone.
<Hobbsee> maybe the kde evening bugtriage is doing a fair bit
<bdmurray> I'm happy you can't really tell Tribe 1 came out
<ubotu> New bug: #119454 in Ubuntu "debhelper script creates prerm script that causes daemon removal to be impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119454
<ubotu> New bug: #119455 in Ubuntu "feisty fawn flle browser search doesnt remember previous search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119455
<Admiral_Chicago> evening everyone...
<Hobbsee> hi Admiral_Chicago!
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Hobbsee!
<ubotu> New bug: #119457 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  no LFE in hda-intel + sigmatel stac9200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119457
<ubotu> New bug: #119459 in atftp (universe) "atftpd doesn't build from source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119459
<ubotu> New bug: #119460 in gtk2hs (universe) "mozembed pygtk segfault in everything but eclipse." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119460
<ubotu> New bug: #8 in rosetta "Translator forums/means of communication" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8
<persia> bug number 8!  It's a new low.  Someone please make a patch for bug 115430 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115430 in ubuntu-bots "ubotu should detect when new bugs are "also affects"" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115430
<ubotu> New bug: #119463 in Ubuntu "Can't burn CD's; freezes OS." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119463
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: perhaps you can help me on this one. bug 119453
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119453 in Ubuntu "Banter - New telepathy based IM/VOIP client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119453
<Admiral_Chicago> its not in the archives afaik....
<Admiral_Chicago> so what would be the correct tag. "upgrade"
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm thinking...
<Admiral_Chicago> ah needs-packaging might also work....
<persia> Admiral_Chicago: Indeed.  "Needs-packaging" is preferred.
<Hobbsee> needs-packaging is correct
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks a lot persia % Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #119464 in ardour (universe) "Ardour could not connect to JACK" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119464
<ubotu> New bug: #119465 in Ubuntu "ati radeon cards won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119465
<ubotu> New bug: #119466 in Ubuntu "kprinter crashes right after start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119466
<ubotu> New bug: #119468 in Ubuntu "et131x,  ethernet card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119468
<ubotu> New bug: #119469 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "all of the previous bugs, plus malformed line 40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119469
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone want to reject bug 119433 ... I would but I want to be nice...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119433 in totem "When I play a video, I get a green screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119433
<DarkMageZ> ouch
<Burgundavia> Admiral_Chicago: I will do it
<Admiral_Chicago> hint: automatix
<persia> Admiral_Chicago: Rejection of bugs caused by unofficial signfiicant changes (like custom CD builds, automatix, etc.) are best rejected.  There might be something at the root of it, but it's really hard to figure out what, and likely not worth it, as it may not need to be fixed in Ubuntu (or Kubuntu, etc.).
<Burgundavia> I just rejected it
<Burgundavia> told him exactly that and told him to download stock 7.04 and try it
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: thanks cory
<Burgundavia> corey, actually :)
<Admiral_Chicago> opps
<ubotu> New bug: #119470 in texlive-base (main) "texlive-latex-recommended 2007-9 does not install .sty-files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119470
<Admiral_Chicago> persia: yes i know. i just have a very strong dislike for Automatix and its bugs...which causes me to be nasty. :(
<persia> Admiral_Chicago: Ah.  My apologies: I hadn't realised you had asked for another rejector as an exercise in self-control :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea...i know my limits...
<ubotu> New bug: #119471 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "2.6.20-16-generic cannot modprobe nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119471
<ubotu> New bug: #118942 in speex (main) "wrong options" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118942
<ubotu> New bug: #119472 in figlet (multiverse) "figlet doesn't interpret JIS  0201X characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119472
<Admiral_Chicago> launcpad is down...
<crimsun> hooray, no bugs!
<crimsun> "there are no bugs in Ubuntu, there are no bugs in Ubuntu, ..."
<persia> There are *secret* bugs, you're just not allowed to look at them :P
<crimsun> like I said, "there are no bugs in Ubuntu, there are no bugs in Ubuntu, ..."
<coNP> there is an ifinite sequence of no bugs in Ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> yay. you fixed them all crimsun
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: I know, I rock ponies.
<coNP> yeah, the sleeper has awaken
<coNP> happy bughunting :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119507 in screem (main) "Using cache for local files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119507
<ubotu> New bug: #119508 in Ubuntu "Problem with Listen Ports with CUPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119508
<ubotu> New bug: #119509 in apache2 (main) "httpd.conf not shipped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119509
<ubotu> New bug: #119510 in Ubuntu "wlan not working, sond not working M100 Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119510
<ubotu> New bug: #119511 in Ubuntu "ASUS F3S laptop nvidia GeForce 8400M G fails to start x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119511
<ubotu> New bug: #119512 in Ubuntu "pleasy-sync purple-plugin-pack from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119512
<ubotu> New bug: #119514 in Ubuntu "Wrong colours when taking snapshots with acer 5633 WLMi and camorama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119514
<ubotu> New bug: #119515 in kdesdk (main) "kcachegrind-converters package broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119515
<ubotu> New bug: #119516 in libqt-ruby-qt4 (universe) "Please remove libqt-ruby-qt4 from the Ubuntu archives" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119516
<ubotu> New bug: #119518 in Ubuntu "evolution setup timezome selector sillyness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119518
<RainCT> Hi
<ubotu> New bug: #119520 in Ubuntu "Locked out from Kubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119520
<RainCT> what's the "install and remove applications" progam called?
<persia> RainCT: Depends whether it's Ubuntu (gnome-app-install) or Kubuntu (adept-installer)  I don't know what Xubuntu uses.
<RainCT> persia: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #119519 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "please merge laptop-mode-tools 1.34-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119519
<ubotu> New bug: #119521 in Ubuntu "r/w error on sony ericsson w880i" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119521
<crimsun> Xubuntu uses Synaptic directly.
<persia> crimsun: Thanks.
<crimsun> np
<ubotu> New bug: #119522 in gimp (main) "GIMP Could not load PNG defaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119522
<ubotu> New bug: #119523 in deskbar-applet (main) "Beagle live don't works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119523
<ubotu> New bug: #119524 in Ubuntu "Unable to Update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119524
<ubotu> New bug: #119525 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "no battery status on IBM Thinkpad x60s with 2.6.22-6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119525
<ubotu> New bug: #119526 in gnome-terminal (main) "Slow start time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119526
<ubotu> New bug: #119527 in gcalctool (main) "gcalctool isn't totally (spanish) translated on my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119527
<ubotu> New bug: #119528 in laptop-mode (main) "Please remove laptop-mode from the Ubuntu archives" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119528
<ubotu> New bug: #119529 in eclipse (universe) "please sync eclipse 3.2.2-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119529
<ubotu> New bug: #119531 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "UUID problems after 2.6.20-16.29 kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119531
<ubotu> New bug: #119533 in jack (universe) "/usr/bin/jack segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119533
<ubotu> New bug: #119534 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Packages appear as not authenticated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119534
<ubotu> New bug: #119536 in egoboo (universe) "Characters do not appear (but surroundings and items do)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119536
<ubotu> New bug: #119537 in usb-discover (main) "usb mouse stops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119537
<ubotu> New bug: #119538 in gnome-panel (main) "Only one desktop avaible and i can't remove comprix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119538
<ubotu> New bug: #119539 in sound-juicer (main) "Cannot extract two CDs simultaneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119539
<ubotu> New bug: #119540 in Ubuntu "No graphical way to edit grub menu.lst file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119540
<ubotu> New bug: #119541 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "User-friendly printer sharing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119541
<ubotu> New bug: #119542 in ubiquity (main) "Mythbuntu installation crash. syslog and partman contents." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119542
<ubotu> New bug: #119545 in jabberd2 (universe) "Please sync jabberd2 s11-1 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119545
<persia> OK.  The bug got updated > 5 minutes ago.  Where's my bugmail!
<Hobbsee> new, or updated?
<Hobbsee> lp is probably slow again
<ubotu> New bug: #119548 in mono (main) "portablility: the mcs and gmcs should warn if you use a windows-like path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119548
<Hobbsee> morning Mithrand1r
<persia> Hobbsee: Updated.  I'm just impatient.
<Hobbsee> persia: heh
<ubotu> New bug: #119549 in openoffice.org (main) "open office menu is not usable if the theme does not display the icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119549
<ubotu> New bug: #119550 in openoffice.org (main) "open office presentations crash when presenting a ms powerpoint file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119550
<Toxicity999> Sorry for the spam last night, my bouncer had a seizure.
<ubotu> New bug: #119553 in cupsys (main) "cupsys has to be restartet after some jobs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119553
<ubotu> New bug: #119554 in Ubuntu "Error Message without text displayed when removing usb mass storage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119554
<ubotu> New bug: #119555 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org crash using exported nfs homes and nis authentication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119555
<ubotu> New bug: #119556 in cupsys (main) "cupsd encounters error and continually floods log file with the same error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119556
<ubotu> New bug: #119557 in empathy (universe) "telepathy segfaults if MSN is not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119557
<ubotu> New bug: #119558 in Ubuntu "its my life" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119558
<ubotu> New bug: #119559 in totem (main) "Totem screen where the video shows kind of acts wierd with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119559
<ubotu> New bug: #119560 in libcommons-dbcp-java (universe) "Please sync libcommons-dbcp-java 1.2.1-5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119560
<Kmos> kernel 2.6.15 is from breezy ?
<DarkMageZ> 2.6.15 was dapper
<DarkMageZ> i think .12 was breezy
<ubotu> New bug: #119561 in hal (main) "Not getting full screen resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119561
<Kmos> ha ko
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> bug 29613
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 29613 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Ubuntu Breezy installer hangs at "Choose Language" on Acer Travelmate 4100WLMi" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29613
<Kmos> this bug is for breezy and its marked on 2.6.15
<Hobbsee> Kmos: EOL.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: unless it's reproducable in gutsy
<Kmos> Hobbsee: yeah
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i don't reported it, so I really don't know
<Kmos> maybe I just mark it "fix released" and say "if bug still present on feisty/gutsy, re-open it!"
<ubotu> New bug: #119562 in Ubuntu "Freeze system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119562
<Kmos> i'm checking oldest bugs from the start
<persia> Kmos: Better to mark "Rejected" if it hasn't been fixed in that long, as there's no way to know that it was released.
<Kmos> persia: yeah
<Hobbsee> Kmos: yeah
<Kmos> LP
<Kmos> IntegrityError
<Kmos> A server error occurred.
<Kmos> LOL
<DarkMageZ> Kmos, Bug #26038 is still an issue on ubuntu dapper, uptodate as of today.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26038 in mozilla "[CVE-2005-1790]  DoS against Mozilla-based browsers" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26038
<ubotu> New bug: #119563 in Ubuntu "wifi needs to be switched off then back on again in order for network-manager to use it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119563
<Kmos> DarkMageZ: i'll change it
<Kmos> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #119565 in Ubuntu "Massive filesystem corruption with Intel Pro 1000 GT Desktop NIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119565
<ubotu> New bug: #119567 in Ubuntu "KDE Intermittent lockup booting from CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119567
<ubotu> New bug: #119569 in amsn (universe) "Emoticons can't be used while running Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119569
<ubotu> New bug: #119570 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119570
<ubotu> New bug: #119571 in gnome-terminal (main) "dynamic Mmap ran out of room" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119571
<ubotu> New bug: #119572 in iso-codes (main) "wrong English names in iso-codes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119572
<ubotu> New bug: #119573 in xulrunner (universe) "Cannot install libmozjs-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119573
<ubotu> New bug: #119574 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119574
<ubotu> New bug: #119575 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119575
<ubotu> New bug: #119576 in gnome-panel (main) "mouse loosed functionality and keyborde functions lost " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119576
<ubotu> New bug: #119577 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed,caused whole system to lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119577
<ubotu> New bug: #119506 in openoffice.org (main) "xfce ubuntu bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119506
<ubotu> New bug: #119578 in openoffice.org (main) "MSoffice word doc not in same format in OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119578
<jerome_> hello all
<jerome_> I need a little help to triage bug #50923
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50923 in pwlib "Firewire camera not found with ekiga 1394avc plugin" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50923
<jerome_> i don't know if this is an ekiga issue or a pwlib issue
<jerome_> could someone advise me ?
<ubotu> New bug: #119579 in xvmount (universe) "xvmount won't autoconfigure - Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119579
<ubotu> New bug: #119580 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed, maybe due to too many swap partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119580
<ubotu> New bug: #119581 in gucharmap (main) "No right-click character information with desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119581
<ubotu> New bug: #119582 in Ubuntu "Won't boot system on ps3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119582
<ubotu> New bug: #119583 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119583
<ubotu> New bug: #119584 in ubiquity (main) "Installing Ubuntu removes both UUID and LABEL from partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119584
<ubotu> New bug: #119585 in Ubuntu ""out of range" message on monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119585
<ubotu> New bug: #119587 in Ubuntu "wrong rendering of arabic characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119587
<ubotu> New bug: #119588 in Ubuntu "Wrong rendering of Arabic characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119588
<ubotu> New bug: #119590 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "duplicate vfs_listxattr when UNION_FS and FS_XATTR =y" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119590
<Pierre> keescook, ping?
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<ubotu> New bug: #119591 in eqonomize "Eqonomize does not adapt properly to the screen size" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119591
<ubotu> New bug: #119594 in mapserver (universe) "Please sync mapserver (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119594
<ubotu> New bug: #119595 in ktechlab (universe) "SIGSEGV when using T2CON" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119595
<ubotu> New bug: #119597 in arping (universe) "Conflict with network manager, why?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119597
<ubotu> New bug: #119593 in Ubuntu "I lost my home ordner" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119593
<ubotu> New bug: #119599 in Ubuntu "When looking at .AVI file properties , Nautilus Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119599
<ubotu> New bug: #119601 in kde-systemsettings (main) "KPrintManager - kdesu weirdness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119601
<ubotu> New bug: #119603 in eog (main) "Doesn't start when specifying an SVG file on command line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119603
<phixnay> How do you report a bug if it prevents gusty from being installed? The spash screen of the gusty cd works, but about a minute into "Start or install ubuntu" I get ata errors. This also happened with the feisty boot cd, but not with edgy's boot cd. I think it has to do with the move to SCSI drivers.
<ubotu> New bug: #119604 in Ubuntu "gnucash segfaults on investment entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119604
<ubotu> New bug: #119605 in synaptic (main) "dpkg was interrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119605
<ubotu> New bug: #119606 in gnome-panel (main) "update-manager amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119606
<ubotu> New bug: #119608 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal and compiz / minimize and maximize behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119608
<coNP> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 119293
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119293 in skencil "skencil segfault on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119293
<ubotu> New bug: #119609 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Should have a panel display for free disk space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119609
<ubotu> New bug: #119610 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) ""ata3: EH in ADMA mode" and system freezes for about 3 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119610
<ubotu> New bug: #119611 in ia32-libs-openoffice.org (main) "Conflict with package ia32-libs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119611
<coNP> !gnome-art
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-art - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #119612 in Ubuntu "rt2500 wireless card doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119612
<ubotu> New bug: #119613 in synaptic (main) "Software index is Broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119613
<ubotu> New bug: #119614 in scrollkeeper (main) "avoid several instances running simultaneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119614
<ubotu> New bug: #119615 in gmime2.2 (main) "Weird message when upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119615
<ubotu> New bug: #119618 in debian-installer (main) "Gutsy Tribe 1 Alternate Installer only show 1 hard disk (not 3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119618
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-10
<ubotu> New bug: #119620 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Hotkey event crashes ACPI module in 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119620
<ubotu> New bug: #119621 in apport (main) "Untranslated string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119621
<ubotu> New bug: #119622 in apport (main) "apport must not cause denial of service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119622
<ubotu> New bug: #119624 in ubiquity (main) "Installer fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119624
<minghua> Hello, I have a question about who can reject the bugs (for packages in main, if that matters).  I know as an MOTU I can, I think the QA team members can, too.
<persia> minghua: I think anyone can.
<minghua> My main question is, is there an easy way to let the Debian maintainer, who used launchpad, but is not a Ubuntu member/MOTU, to change bugs in his package.
<minghua> persia: Hmm, then I should tell the maintainer "don't ask me to reject, just reject it". :-P
<persia> minghua: If they can't change the Status already, I think they only have to join BugSquad to be able to do so.
<minghua> persia: I see.  Thanks.
<persia> minghua: That's probably easiest for you :)
<minghua> Do you need to be an Ubuntu member to join BugSquad, by the way?
<persia> minghua: Nope.  Joining BugSquad and triaging is one of the recommended ways to build karma towards membership.
<minghua> persia: Nice, I'll try to persuade the Debian maintainer to join Bug Squad. :-)
* persia looks looks forward to fewer bugs and a smaller delta
<lousygarua> hello. is anyone here?
<lousygarua> out of the 103 ppl connected?
<persia> lousygarua: Probably about 52 of us.  Why?
<lousygarua> perisia: actually i have no idea. i'm a developer and ubuntu user but never helped out to opensource projects before and searching for a starting point.
<persia> lousygarua: Ah.  I think Bugs are the best starting point.
<lousygarua> persia: yeah. looking on the wiki for interetsing stuff for me
<persia> lousygarua: We currently have just over 30000 bugs, about half of which haven't yet had enough attention.  Two really useful things to do are 1)  Try to confirm the bugs and collect enough information about them for the developers, and 2)  Add tags to help people find related bugs to fix.  There's a lot of information available from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<lousygarua> persia: yup, reading it now. i do have a certain questino though
<persia> lousygarua: If you have questions, just ask them here.  There's usually a fair number of people who are willing to help.  In general, you'll get a faster response if you don't ask specific people.
<lousygarua> persia: when updating a package from an upstream u have to make a .deb and make sure everything works (for feisty for example) and only then it gets uploaded the the main universe repos?
<lousygarua> persia: ha. see i asked u specifically instead fo the global chat.
* persia waits 15 minutes to make a point :)
* lousygarua tries to understand if what he sent was sent globally or only to persia
* lousygarua and realizes he was stupidizing
<persia> lousygarua: Yes, but it's best to target the current development environment (gutsy today).  Personally, I think it's easier to start with bugs thatn with packaging.
<persia> lousygarua: When working with bugs, and looking at other packages to try to figure out why it's happening, one develops a good understanding of best and poor packaging practices, which makes moving to packaging much easier.  The docs are fairly confusing for people who have only seen a couple packages.
<lousygarua> persia: hmm so basically when a version goes out like 7.04 it stays unupdated to the latest upstream version until the next ubuntu version comes out? funtime
<persia> lousygarua: Yes, although security fixes and major bugfixes are usually applied to the current release package.  New upstreams tend to contain new features, which cause new bugs (and we already have 30,000)
<lousygarua> persia: hmm alright. and if u really want features u just download src like i did recently with pidgin... sounds fair enough
<persia> lousygarua: Right.  Doing that isn't supported directly, so people who use local source don't generate bugs.  The idea is that the latest supported release works well for people who don't want to experiment, and provides a good platform for people who do.
<lousygarua> persia: what about bugs for ubuntu versions before that ubuntu LTS things (i stil didn't get the names right)? are they dead or they are still ocnsidiered bugs?
<stojance> Hi BugSquad
<stojance> there is a really big bug here... I can see a lot of bug reports of it... I have the solution... can I tell someone
<persia> lousygarua: Standard Ubuntu releases are supported for 18 months, and LTS releases much longer.  Any bug that applies to a released version is still a bug, but minor bugs (that wouldn't be enough for a Stable Release Update) are usually marked as closed when they are fixed in the current development environment.
<persia> s/to a released version/to a supported version/
<Flannel> lousygarua: Stuff before the LTS isn't supported anymore, not by default, but because 18 months has passed.
<stojance> basically the bug is in the DNS in resolv.conf. If you have a DHCP PPPoE connection to the internet, the DNS servers after 10 sec. disappear from resolv.conf
<persia> stojance: which bug?
<lousygarua> persia,flannel: ok, i got it. thanks
<stojance> persia: I can't find my bug report, but I can see a few of it ~ on lp
<persia> stojance: Pick any of them, and just say "bug bugnumber", and ubotu will give us a link to have a look.
<stojance> persia: I have the solution, so to who can I tell it to so it actually gets into the Ubuntu Disk 1
<minghua> stojance: we need to know the bug number first
<stojance> it's pretty critical, for End Users
<minghua> then we can hear your solution
<persia> stojance: That's really hard, but getting a solution into the online repositories is easier.  We still need to know the bug number.
<stojance> it's in the online repos
<stojance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gst/+bug/14328
<stojance> here is one
<ubotu> New bug: #119628 in yelp (main) "sometimes i cant copy my photos from camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119628
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14328 in gnome-system-tools "[network-admin]  resolv.conf wiped out unless dns configured manually" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Flannel> stojance: So, comment in that bug about the fix
<persia> stojance: That's a really old bug (with no duplicates).  Is there a more recent one that talks about a newer version of Ubuntu?  I think your problem is different than that.
* persia squashes 14328
<stojance> persia: I can see it's an old bug
<minghua> 14328 sounds dapper-era bugs
<persia> stojance: It's just that the way in which network device management is done has changed significantly since Hoary, so I'm not sure if the data in that bugreport applies to the current environment.
<persia> minghua: Even earlier.  Bugs 8000-25000 or so were imported from the ubuntu bugzilla, when it merged into Malone.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8000 in netcfg "wifi network selection during install could be sweeter" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8000
<minghua> persia: I see, so #10000 is actually earlier than #2000
* minghua has a open bug with #22xx bug number
<persia> minghua: Annoyingly, yes.  Ubuntu bugzilla used to reject bugs against universe, and Malone accepted them (once bug #1 was open).  After a while, Malone was good enough for the dogfood rules to apply.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<stojance> persia: a portion of the problem is still here, especially when running pppoeconf. after 10 sec. of starting a PPPoE connection that receives DNS from DHCP that connection is 'dead', a.k.a. you can't browse in nice URLs, only in IP's (or do anything internet related for that matter)
<persia> stojance: I understand.  I'm just trying to figure out how to get a fix into the archives, and if a newer bug exists, it's easier.  You say you opened a bug about this earlier?  What's your launchpad ID?
<minghua> persia: yes, yes, I was there the day malone opens, I just didn't know the details of importing old bugzilla bugs
<stojance> persia: Flannel already tried finding it, he didn't so I might as well file a new one?
<persia> minghua: My apologies then - my memory is poor :)
<minghua> persia: no need to apologize :-)
<persia> stojance: I'll find it (it might take me a bit), but I need your launchpad ID.
<stojance> sdimitrovski but the ~/sdimitrovski thing says that there aren't any bugs filed
<persia> stojance: That's just because the default filter doesn't show dups.  Hold on a couple minutes.
<stojance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pppoeconf/+bug/47158
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47158 in pppoeconf "pppoe connection loses DNS addresses after the first DHCP lease renewal in dapper RC" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<persia> Grr.  What happened to the ubuntu-bugs@ archive :(
<stojance> this describes it very good
<persia> stojance: That looks a lot more useful, as it points to a package that hasn't changed as much.  Thanks.
<stojance> but it's not 5 sec. it's 10 sec. :)
<persia> stojance: OK.  Looking at the bug, it indicates some solutions from the forums.  I think the next step is to turn one of them into a patch.
<ubotu> New bug: #119629 in Ubuntu "Error message from less" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119629
<stojance> persia: as I said, this is easily fixed by installing the 'resolvconf' package
<stojance> I left a comment...
<persia> stojance: In that case, pppoeconf should depend on resolvconf, so it happens automatically.  To get it fixed, I'd recommend adding a comment saying that this would be fixed if pppoeconf depended on resolvconf, and adding the "bitesize" and "packaging" tags to get the attention of packagers, who will probably fix it soon.
<stojance> k
<stojance> thanks... another comment then
<persia> stojance: Thanks a lot for tracking down the solution, and helping get the bug to the next stage.  Please also mark the bug "Confirmed".
<stojance> np :)
<minghua> that #119629 looks interesting...
<minghua> I imagine the reporter did something wrong with his/her shared libraries
<stojance> in lp you add tags in the Description area?
<persia> stojance: Yes, tags are added by "Edit Description"
<stojance> k
<ubotu> New bug: #119631 in Ubuntu "Please sync "openttd"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119631
<ubotu> New bug: #119630 in mplayer (multiverse) "spurious keyboard input on intel macbook to blobwars and mplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119630
<ubotu> New bug: #119632 in fpc (universe) "problems with fp-docs, unexpected error using html help files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119632
<ubotu> New bug: #119633 in Ubuntu "media automount fails to remove mountpoint on umount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119633
<ubotu> New bug: #119634 in Ubuntu "fluxbox save problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119634
<ubotu> New bug: #119636 in evolution (main) "Evolution Crashes on Startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119636
<ubotu> New bug: #119637 in gnome-network (universe) "network configuration incorrect after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119637
<ubotu> New bug: #119638 in grace (universe) "grace, grace6 not compiled with PDF support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119638
<ubotu> New bug: #119639 in gnome-panel (main) "initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic does'nt exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119639
<ubotu> New bug: #119640 in Ubuntu "ata: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x0001f607" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119640
<ubotu> New bug: #119641 in libmms (universe) "libmms can't connect to a mms http stream." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119641
<ubotu> New bug: #119642 in Ubuntu "Wireless card (Atheros) on ThinkPad R60 does not work with Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119642
<ubotu> New bug: #119643 in exaile (universe) "update exaile to include the amazon patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119643
<ubotu> New bug: #119644 in ksynaptics (universe) "Ksynaptics Crashes on System Resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119644
<ubotu> New bug: #119645 in Ubuntu "No 12-hour format in Venezuela timezone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119645
<ubotu> New bug: #119646 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn Alt CD install errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119646
<ubotu> New bug: #119647 in gnome-commander (universe) "gnome-commander won't run programs in the terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119647
<ubotu> New bug: #119650 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic - Reload - Error - "Unable to lock the list directory"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119650
<ubotu> New bug: #119651 in network-manager (main) "After 1 year of perfect operation, NetworkManager crashes on start-up..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119651
<ubotu> New bug: #119652 in ntp (main) "ntpdate debugging mode adjusts local clock but shouldn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119652
<ubotu> New bug: #119653 in upstart (main) ""init" not responding anymore / problems shutting down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119653
<ubotu> New bug: #119654 in firefox (main) "Firefox and gnome apps seg fault in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119654
<ranf> hi
<Admiral_Chicago_> hello.
<ubotu> New bug: #119656 in firefox (main) "Bookmark of Google Toolbar can't work in Firefox. (PowerPC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119656
<ubotu> New bug: #119657 in firefox (main) "There is no flash support in Firefox. (PowerPC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119657
<ubotu> New bug: #119658 in synaptic (main) "there should be a locate function in the main window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119658
<ubotu> New bug: #119659 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "libata inconsistency through kernel updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119659
<ubotu> New bug: #119660 in autofs (main) "Autofs should be reloaded when state of network interface changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119660
<ubotu> New bug: #119662 in kile (universe) "Selection highlight and cursor disappear." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119662
<ubotu> New bug: #119663 in quodlibet (universe) ""***MEMORY-WARNING***: [...] memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected[...] " and lots of segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119663
<ubotu> New bug: #119664 in kdepim (main) "Kubuntu upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy failed due to conflicting file in kdepimlibs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119664
<ubotu> New bug: #119666 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-16.29 fails to boot where 2.6.20-16.28 was fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119666
<ubotu> New bug: #119667 in Ubuntu "An error ocured when I try to run update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119667
<ubotu> New bug: #119668 in gimp (main) "gimp crashed while trying to close while the file it worked on was moved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119668
<ubotu> New bug: #119671 in backupninja (universe) "Scheduling doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119671
<ubotu> New bug: #119672 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon and FN keys on Sony Vaio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119672
<ubotu> New bug: #119674 in banshee (universe) "Banshee smart playlist size limit doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119674
<jovans> hello is there a kernel update soon for fesity the current version cause problems
<persia> jovans: Which type of problems?  Is there a bug report?
<jovans> yes in launchpad laways exist
<jovans> always exist i mean
<persia> jovans: My understanding is that all the bugs that will be fixed in the next kernel update have been marked "Fix Committed", and that those that are being worked on are marked "In Progress".  If you are having a difficulty with an issue that is not in one of those states, please check to make sure that the bug has sufficient information to address the problem, or if you can, submit a patch (or better, a pointer to an existing patch that fixed it 
<ubotu> New bug: #119675 in grub (main) "please merge grub 0.97-28 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119675
<ubotu> New bug: #119676 in openmotif (multiverse) "libmotif3 fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119676
<ubotu> New bug: #119678 in Ubuntu "Windows XP does not detect HP1020 printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119678
<ubotu> New bug: #119679 in Ubuntu "Reboot after quit Chess game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119679
<ubotu> New bug: #119680 in qdacco (universe) "[qdacco]  New upstream version: 0.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119680
<ubotu> New bug: #119681 in kaffeine (main) "Image in Kaffeine freezes while watching satelite tv in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119681
<ubotu> New bug: #119682 in nautilus (main) "automatically delete files from certain folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119682
<ubotu> New bug: #119683 in qdacco (universe) "qdacco includes no .desktop file" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119683
<ubotu> New bug: #119684 in kdeutils (main) "ark crashes when manipulating many archives or archive(s) with many files inside" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119684
<ubotu> New bug: #119685 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m prefers pmi even if hibernate is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119685
<ubotu> New bug: #119687 in Ubuntu "suspend does not work since upgarded to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119687
<ubotu> New bug: #119688 in xorg (main) "Screen goes blank and computer becomes unresponsive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119688
<coNP> someone can help me howto fix a bug in a package with CDBS?
<coNP> I want to create a patch but I am not sure how to do that
<persia> coNP: Sure.  Which bug?
<coNP> it is not filed yet I am not even sure it is a bug but want to give it a try
<persia> coNP: OK.  which package?  What issue?
<coNP> it is in ruby-gnome2 the issue http://ruby-gnome2.cvs.sourceforge.net/ruby-gnome2/ruby-gnome2/libglade/lib/libglade2.rb?r1=1.17&r2=1.18
<coNP> gutsy seems to be affected
<persia> coNP: OK.  What does that mean in terms of functionality?
<coNP> I can edit the proper file in the source tree but cannot make a patch
<coNP> gnome-art is not starting (sometimes)
<persia> coNP: Ah.  That's probably a bug then :)  Let me look at the package.
<coNP> persia: sure it is a bug
<coNP> I want to fix it
<coNP> but I am not familiar with CDBS patches
<coNP> the fix was quite easy based on the CVS
<ubotu> New bug: #119689 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "PCI: cannot allocate resource region " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119689
<coNP> persia: I file a bug for that in the meantime
<persia> coNP: You're in luck.  It's already set up to receive patches.  Just install CDBS, and run cdbs-edit-patch patchname in the base directory to create the right patch.  More details are available from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources.
<coNP> persia: thanks, I tried to, may I ask you again if I stuck (after reading the docs you provided, of course)?
<persia> coNP: Please assign yourself and set "In Progress" if you're going to fix it, just to make it easier for triagers to focus on real unconfirmed bugs :)
<coNP> okay, thanks
<persia> coNP: Sure, but as always, you'll probably get a better response if you ask generally.  If you're just doing a patch, here is great.  If you want to make a new candidate revision, asking in #ubuntu-motu is probably better.
<coNP> By the way can you confirm if this bug really affects gutsy (and not only my system)?
<persia> coNP: Maybe.  Please document how to reproduce in the bug report, along with the observed behaviour and expected behaviour.  I'd be willing to check based on that, but don't know enough about the package to test it without that.
<coNP> okay :)
<coNP> persia: bug #119690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119690 in ruby-gnome2 "gnome-art is not working in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119690
<persia> Thanks.  I'll test it in a moment.
<coNP> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #119690 in ruby-gnome2 (universe) "gnome-art is not working in gutsy" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119690
<persia> coNP: Yep.  Breaks for me :)
<coNP> thanks, theoratically you should confirm it, but please leave it "in progress"
<persia> coNP: Right :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119691 in Ubuntu "[compiz /glxgears] redraw problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119691
<ubotu> New bug: #119692 in kdebase (main) "[compiz kdm] no way to activate direct shutdown from KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119692
<ubotu> New bug: #119693 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome 0.17 crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119693
<coNP> Can you help me? It says http://pastebin.ca/556184 Maybe it is not cdbs at all?
<persia> coNP: No, it's definitely CDBS (see debian/rules).
<coNP> yep, therefore I thought it was CDBS
<coNP> the package compiles flawlessly, but I cannot patch it via cdbs-edit-patch
<persia> coNP: My apologies: apparently cdbs-edit-patch doesn't support quilt very well right now.  In the patch guide I indicated before, further down the page, is a guide for quilt.  Try wiping your wokring directory, rebuilding with dpkg-source -x ruby-gnome2_0.16.0-2.dsc, and following the quilt guide.  I'll see if there's already a bug against CDBS for this :)
<coNP> thanks persia
<coNP> I am quite new to patch systems
<persia> coNP: No problems :)  We're all new once, and patches are the best way to fix bugs.
<coNP> Sure, so far I only fixed patch-system-less bugs :)
<persia> coNP: This is the next step :)  If you get stuck, attaching a simple patch (e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix) is a big help too, but if you have the time and patience to make direct patches, they can be applied more easily.
<ubotu> New bug: #119694 in gnome-panel (main) "Use of more than one desktop crashes panel on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119694
<ubotu> New bug: #119695 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119695
<coNP> persia: should I also use quilt if I edit the changelog and control files in debian/?
<coNP> (i.e., to replace Maintainer to MOTU and to bugfix info to changelog)
<persia> coNP: No.  The debian/patches directory (with quilt, dpatch, or simple-patchsys) is only used to modify things not in debian/ (this keeps all of diff.gz in debian/, which is preffered).  Just make changes to changelog, control, etc. directly.
<coNP> okay, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #119696 in Ubuntu "System goes back into standby after it resumed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119696
<ubotu> New bug: #119697 in gwenview (main) "Gwenviev crashes when loading a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119697
<ubotu> New bug: #119698 in hibernate (universe) "suspend to ram fail, can't upload nvidia & ipw3945" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119698
<coNP> persia: does this mean that I have to upload both the result of the debdiff and the proper .diff.gz?
<ubotu> New bug: #119701 in Ubuntu "request libmotif3 in ia32 libs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119701
<persia> coNP: Nope.  Just the debdiff.
<coNP> but that does not seem to contain my patch in debian/patches
<coNP> oh, sorry it is my fault
<coNP> persia: if I created & uploaded the debdiff is it enough to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<ubotu> New bug: #119702 in kxdocker (universe) "[gutsy]  PLease drop kxdocker from gutsy archives." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119702
<Arby> can anybody offer advice on bug 110906.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110906 in update-manager "error in update manager" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110906
<Arby> I'm wondering whether to close it as insufficient information
<Arby> no response in 5 weeks
<coNP> Arby: I think you can close it down with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-aa72b6a41481a1304f6cc8dc0b076db1c288ff10
<ccm> I'd close that, too
<Arby> thanks folks
* Arby kills more stale bugs :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119703 in Ubuntu "Pointer moves to one side of the screen in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119703
<persia> Arby: You can probably close the bug (I don't think it's a bug).  Separately, when there's a permission problem, `sudo update-manager`is often enough to solve it, and recent versions of aptitude do better than apt-get at processing dist-upgrade.
<Arby> persia: thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<Arby> although most people get advised to use apt-get rather than aptitude
<persia> Arby: Where?  I'd like to fix that, as starting with Etch, Debian recommends aptitude over apt-get for upgrades, and I believe Ubuntu recommends update-manager.
<Arby> persia: it's one of those people pick up ad-hoc on the forums etc
<Arby> often if you ask for help you get responses that recommend apt-get
<Arby> I'm not saying it's advised anywhere 'official'
<persia> Arby: Oh well.  I was hoping to find another doc to fix.  I think it's been updated everywhere official in both Debian and Ubuntu, but it's hard to change unofficial places.  Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #119704 in Ubuntu "A20-S259 Toshiba, Trident CyberBlade XP2, Google Earth and Picasa crash the Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119704
<Arby> persia: agreed, but the web is littered with tutorials and how-to's that specify apt-get
<Arby> nothing we can do about those
<Arby> except 'fix the internet' :)
<persia> Arby: Agreed.  I just recommend aptitude to people when I can, and try to get others to do the same :)  apt-get is still better for managing source packages, so it cannot be taken away.
<ubotu> New bug: #119705 in openoffice.org (main) "crush window that opens Writer after I use Impress full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119705
<jerome_> hello all
<jerome_> I need some help to triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pwlib/+bug/50923
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50923 in pwlib "Firewire camera not found with ekiga 1394avc plugin" [Medium,Needs info] 
<jerome_> I can't find if this is an Ekiga issue or a pwlib issue
<jerome_> anyone has an idea ?
<persia> Arby: Just a note - I've just been advised that kubuntu recommends adept_updater, so you might want to add that to the list.
<Arby> persia: I know, I'm a kubuntu user and I was lurking in #kubuntu-devel when you asked :)
<persia> heh
<Arby> persia: while I'm at it, bug 112008 sounds like problem on the repo end, should I close?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112008 in update-manager "upadte manger fail to install or upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112008
<Arby> looks like the server was having a bad day but could be wrong
<persia> jerome_: At this point, you probably have to go code-diving (or leave the bug for the next person).  If the ekiga source references the path directly, it's likely an ekiga problem.  If not, likely a pwlib issue.
<persia> Arby: It's always best to ask generally, rather than to an individual: you'll likely get a faster reponse.
<persia> Arby: That looks like a bad day to me.  Trying again usually fixes that when it happens for me.  I'd work with the submitter (if they are responsive) until it works for them, and then reject.
<jerome_> persia : the problem is that in both sources i can find references about that
<jerome_> but
<jerome_> kino works out of the box with this driver so I'm lost...
<persia> jerome_: In that case, I suspect there are (possibly hidden) bugs in both ekiga and pwlib and suggest adding both as tasks to the bug.  It looks to me like kino uses libraw1394 directly, rather than using pwlib
<jerome_> persia : ok thank you for your help
<persia> jerome_: aptitude show <packagename> will show you all the libraries each package uses, which can be helpful in this type of situation.
<jerome_> persia : that's great !
<Arby> how do I set a bug to 'wishlist' in launchpad?
<jerome_> arby : you have to be in the qa team
<Arby> ah
<Arby> better go and attempt to join then
<jerome_> then you can modify the importance of the bug in the field next to the status field
<jerome_> sure
<Arby> jerome_: ok that's what I was looking for
<jerome_> np
<Arby> application submitted
<Arby> any idea what the turn around time is on applications to ubuntu-qa?
<jerome_> I joined 1 or 2 weeks ago, it took one day
<persia> Arby: On the weekends, it takes a few days, as the person in change usually has a busy monday.  If you'd applied on Thursday, it would likely have happened within the day.
<Arby> OK no worries it's not urgent
<Arby> I'll just collect the bugs and go back to them later
<ubotu> New bug: #119706 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Repeated freeze complete freeze 7.04 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119706
<ubotu> New bug: #119707 in Ubuntu "apt, aptitude and synaptic crash after accessing /var/lib/dpkg/status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119707
<persia> Arby: What was that bug of which 119707 is a duplicate again?
<Arby> let me look
<persia> Arby: My apologies.  I made a poor assumption.  It's not actually a dup of the bug I was thinking about.
<Arby> persia: no problem
<Arby> it does look related to a common problem
<Arby> the various install methods don't seem to handle license agreements very nicely
<ubotu> New bug: #119708 in xen-source (universe) "xen-source-2.6.19 missing?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119708
<ubotu> New bug: #119709 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Gnome Screensaver should not clean the environment before launching demos: __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK cannot be used currently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119709
<ubotu> New bug: #119710 in ngircd (universe) "ngircd Version-Bump to 0.10.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119710
<daschl> how can i change the information about a package? .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-defaults/+bug/50480
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50480 in ruby-defaults "Reported version is incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Arby> daschl: what is it you want to change exactly?
<daschl> Arby, well the package "ruby" shows the wrong version number
<Arby> oh you mean change the actual version number of the package rather than change the info in that bug report.
<ubotu> New bug: #119711 in gnochm (universe) "[wishlist]  add support for printing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119711
<Arby> that would require discussion with the core developers
<daschl> because it is not consistent!
<Arby> yes it should be changed but you need someoene with more authority than me to get that done :)
<daschl> michi@homebase:~$ apt-cache show ruby1.8 | grep ^Version
<daschl> Version: 1.8.4-5ubuntu1.2
<daschl> Version: 1.8.4-5ubuntu1
<daschl> michi@homebase:~$ apt-cache show ruby | grep ^Version
<daschl> Version: 1.8.2-1
<daschl> with who should i talk about this? i've never fixed a bug in ubuntu
<Arby> that's something for the core developers to look at.
<Arby> there is a policy for how version numbers are handled
<daschl> so who can/should i bother?
<Arby> the best bet is probably to post to the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<Arby> since Sunday evening isn't the best time to get people on irc
<daschl> i c
<daschl> so there is nothing i can do
<daschl> really
<Arby> not right at this minute no
<Arby> you could try contacting the package maintainer and bring it to their attention
<Arby> their name is given under 'source package' on the left of that bug report
<Arby> I agree that it should be a straight forward-(ish) fix
<ubotu> New bug: #119712 in beryl-core (universe) "More gecko windows of Firefox or Thunderbird are black" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119712
<daschl> ok thanks i will contact the maintainer
<daschl> its not important for me, i just want to help :)
<Arby> help is always welcome
<Arby> stick at it and keep asking questions
<daschl> thanks Arby .. so where can i find the maintainer? sry
<Arby> on the left hand side of that bug report is 'source package ruby-defaults'
<Arby> click that and you should see the maintainer name
<daschl> aah ic :)
<daschl> thanks
<Arby> daschl: having had a quick look you may not get much mileage out of them
<Arby> their launchpad page is very old
<daschl> yes its a japaneese guy i think
<Arby> the problem is actually packaging related
<daschl> it seems not very active
<Arby> so the other place to ask might be #ubuntu-motu
<Arby> since the MOTU team are the authority on packaging issues
<daschl> lets see if someone is there
<Arby> if you don't get a response try again on a weekday
<Arby> most people are doing other stuff on a sunday
<Arby> and then move on to the next bug :)
<Arby> thanks for helping out :
<Arby> :)
<daschl> thanks Arby :>
<Arby> daschl: you're welcome, I hope I'll see more of you around here :)
<daschl> Arby, i hope you will ;D .. im a newcomer and i have to learn a lot about ubuntu packaging and stuff, but it would be great if i can help the community :)
<Arby> everybody was new once :)
<Arby> just keep asking
<ubotu> New bug: #119713 in glibc (main) "GSlice: g_thread_init(). memory corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119713
<ubotu> New bug: #119677 in firefox (main) "Don't dispay the current page url on browser location  bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119677
<ubotu> New bug: #119715 in Ubuntu "level meter numeric indication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119715
<ubotu> New bug: #119717 in Ubuntu "i install ubuntu 7.4 32bits and 34bits and the 2 versions habe the same problem, i cant install the wireles card, and audio is work fine until dont actualize, if actualize, the audio dont work ani more, and the video card not work, mi laptp is an gateway mx6453. tanks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119717
<ubotu> New bug: #119718 in Ubuntu "Ridiculous slowdown after some heavy CPU usage." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119718
<ubotu> New bug: #119719 in kdevelop (universe) "Kate/Kdevelop haves some graphical issues when collapsing lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119719
<ubotu> New bug: #119720 in brasero (universe) "Brasero doesn't build in fakeroot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119720
<ubotu> New bug: #119722 in Ubuntu "Sound Problem !!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119722
<ubotu> New bug: #119724 in Ubuntu "AMD64 Kubuntu: System Settings -> Advanced -> Windows applications is here but does not works " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119724
<ubotu> New bug: #119725 in brasero (universe) "Have pre-defined preference for burning .iso packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119725
<ubotu> New bug: #111566 in adept (main) "adept dist-upgrade now dialog needs choice for do_not_remind_me_again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111566
<Arby> Is bug 109627 an actual bug or a problem with the repository mirror?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109627 in adept "de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Translation-en_GB does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109627
<coNP> a real bug should be reproducible
<coNP> this seems to be (at most) a server error
<ubotu> New bug: #119729 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade. (Upgrading to Ubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119729
<ubotu> New bug: #119730 in Ubuntu "Slow SATA HDD performance on Intel ICH7 chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119730
<ubotu> New bug: #119727 in lighttpd (universe) "Lighttpd in repository is outdated (security!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119727
<ubotu> New bug: #119731 in Ubuntu "E: _cache->open() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119731
<Arby> coNP: thanks, that's what I thought
<coNP> yw, Arby
<ubotu> New bug: #119732 in Ubuntu "trafshow5 package need" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119732
<ubotu> New bug: #119733 in ktorrent (main) "Usability Bug: Unclear priority between user's and automaticaly-managed downloads/uploads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119733
<ubotu> New bug: #119734 in ksynaptics (universe) "synaptics touchpad eratic in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119734
<ubotu> New bug: #119737 in brasero (universe) "dummy bug to test" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119737
<coNP> Mithrandir: may I ping you again with my favorite openbox 3.4 issue?
<ubotu> New bug: #119738 in update-manager (main) "dapper->edgy upgrade fails due to conflict betwen x11-common and opera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119738
<Arby> if a bug affects more than one package how do I specify the second package on the bug report?
<Arby> i.e. bug 105224 actually looks like two issues
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105224 in adept "Details on crash not displayed upon click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105224
<Arby> one adept crash and one crash handler not displaying properly
<ubotu> New bug: #119739 in libapache-mod-jk (universe) "libapache-mod-jk is vulnerable to CVE-2007-1860" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119739
<ubotu> New bug: #119740 in linux-meta (main) "2.6.20-16-generic oopses after trying to mount a bad dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119740
<ubotu> New bug: #119741 in Ubuntu "error in package manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119741
<ubotu> New bug: #119742 in linux-kernel-headers (main) ""You shouldn't call /sbin/update-grub. Please call /usr/sbin/update-grub instead!"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119742
<ubotu> New bug: #119743 in update-manager (main) "pmstatus konnte nicht installiert werden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119743
<ubotu> New bug: #119746 in gdb-avr (universe) "Bug in gdb-avr makes simulavr crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119746
<ubotu> New bug: #119747 in nautilus (main) "UNC file share notation should also be usable, not just URIs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119747
<pochu> Arby: click on "also affects distribution, and then select Ubuntu as distro and the package you want to add.
<Arby> pochu: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #119748 in Ubuntu "CD Burning won't open, no matter how many different blank CDs I put in and click "Make Data CD" i get a message that says Nautilus cannot display "burn:///" Please select another viewer and try again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119748
<ubotu> New bug: #119750 in gnome-mud (universe) "gnome-mud crashes minutes after startup-100% replicable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119750
<ubotu> New bug: #119752 in gmail-notify (universe) "Merge gmail-notify 1.6.1-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119752
<ubotu> New bug: #119755 in scim (main) "scim works in koffice but not in openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119755
<ubotu> New bug: #119756 in Ubuntu "Adding Microsoft mouse makes every key 'alt+key'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119756
<ubotu> New bug: #119758 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when opening music file - dependencies are not being installed by synaptic/adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119758
<ubotu> New bug: #119760 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with IndexError in child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119760
<ubotu> New bug: #119761 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kmalloc_index() warning on WLAN disconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119761
<ubotu> New bug: #119762 in Ubuntu "freezes when ATI Accelerated drivers from restricted drrivers manager is enabled after restart." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119762
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-02
<emgent> morning
<Iulian> Hey
<steve555> Hi there.
<Iulian> Hello steve
<steve555> Hi Iulian
<steve555> Where are you from?
<steve555> I did have an annoying problem over the last few days.I'm running Kubuntu Hardy Heron,over the last week,after about an hour of booting into Kubuntu,the whole desktop used to completely freeze-up!it would take a few re-sets to get it going again.So I investigated inside my P.C suspecting it was my Graphics Card.I took my Graphics Card out of it's slot,blew as much dust as I could from it's fan,and made sure it was se
<steve555> curely seated in it's AGP slot and started up again.So far my computer hasn't froze since :)
<james_w> hi Iulian, congratulations on becoming a member.
<Iulian> Hello james, thank you.
<Iulian> Hey pedro
 * Iulian - lunch!
<bddebian> Boo
<jpds> !gary
<ubottu> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<bddebian> :)
<afflux> hi
<jcastro> stgraber: I'm going to start posting to the brainstorm blog starting today
<jcastro> stgraber: I figure one developer response every few days, since some are rather large
<stgraber> jcastro: ok
<tzd> I was wondering if it's possible to suggest a "fix" for the Firefox3 packet? I'm on kubuntu and i've noticed a few other kubuntu users have this issue: greyed out default application for extensions box in FF
<tzd> the fix one guy suggested in a forum solved my issue and probably a lot of others as well. By installing the packet "firefox3-0-gnome-support" it worked like a charm. I was wondering if it's possible to have that automatically included when choosing to install the Firefox3 packet please?
<Hewus> tzd: you can file bugs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug , but check first that it hasn't already been reported
<tzd> Hewus: ah ok, thanks!
<Hewus> tzd: no worries, thank you for helping!
<Hewus> bug #37272 documents an old bug fixed in gparted, but "new" in xfsprogs. I suspect the bug didn't apply to this package in the first place; is it safe to just mark it invalid, or should I still ask for info and mark it incomplete?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 37272 in gparted "gparted segfaults on access to XFS volume on LVM" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37272
<ubot3> Malone bug 37272 in gparted "gparted segfaults on access to XFS volume on LVM" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 37272 in gparted "gparted segfaults on access to XFS volume on LVM" [Medium,Fix released]
<Hewus> whoa, bot fight
<bdmurray> tzd: firefox-3.0-gnome-support is suggested by firefox-3.0.  How did you install?
<tzd> bdmurray: i right clicked on Firefox-3.0 in adept and choose install... it only adds that packet
<bdmurray> hmm, that might be a feature of adept
<tzd> bdmurray: ah ok... so if i do it via apt-get i'll get the gnome support included?
<bdmurray> tzd: no, you'd need to use aptitude, update-manager or maybe synaptic
<bdmurray> mvo_: can you help here?
<tzd> bdmurray: ok, although since it won't work with adept i should still file a bug report right?
<bdmurray> tzd: I don't belive so not every package manager installs "Suggested" packages
<mvo_> tzd: none of the package managers install suggests by default
<\sh> that's what I thought right away when I saw this discussion..recommends yes (aptitude) but not suggests
<mvo_> personally I think that firefox should depend on fierfox-3.0 and gnome-support and for people who do not want this, they should just install firefox-3.0
<mvo_> but that is a decision of the package maintainer of ff
<tzd> bdmurray: adept usually installs required packages... don't know if there's a difference in handling "required" or "suggested" but shouldn't this gnome support be included since it won't work properly without it? Or does it interfere in some other way perhaps?
<mvo_> \sh: yep
<\sh> if adept is installing suggests, it's a bug
<mvo_> tzd: I'm pretty sure its only "suggests" because some people think they should be able to get ff without the gnome libs it pulls in
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: suggests ahve never been installed by default...
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: that being said, i don't think adept currently supports recommended packages being installed by default.
<tzd> mvo_: hmm ok. Oh well, I'll leave it then.
<bdmurray> mvo_: Is there a table somewhere of package managers and how they deal with recommended / suggested?
<mvo_> tzd: just open a whishlist bug so that it becomes a recommends. we install those by default now in intrepid
<mvo_> bdmurray: in intrepid it should be all consistent again "recommends-by-default" by everything, suggests by nothing
<tzd> mvo_: ah ok. Can i do it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug#form-start ?
<mvo_> bdmurray: in hardy it was "recommends-by-default: aptitude", "recommends-by-default for everything else only for packages in the section "metapackages"
<\sh> bdmurray, if i'm  correct: aptitude == recommends by default, no suggests, apt-get == no recommends (for hardy and before), no suggests, for intrepid recommends by default
<bdmurray> mvo_: okay, thanks
<mvo_> tzd: that sounds right, please check if this bug is not reported already and please also add a bit of information what functionatlity is misisng without -gnome-support
<tzd> mvo_: yeah will do. Haven't found any similar though
<mvo_> bdmurray: it was a bit inconsistent in the past, mostly for historical reasons, but its all good now (I hope :)
<jcastro> stgraber: If an ubuntu developer wants access so they can post under the developer comments I should send them to you guys?
<stgraber> jcastro: yep
<stgraber> (until we have Launchpad integration done)
<jcastro> ok
<tzd> mvo_: ok I've filled it out, although i can't see any alternative to change it to "wishlist" ?
<tzd> shall i just add that to the title perhaps?
<bdmurray> tzd: I can set it to wishlist for you what bug number is it?
<tzd> bdmurray: cool, I'll just post it :)
<tzd> bdmurray: #236850
<amikrop> Hello. Any progress with the Change Keyboard Layout bug?
<amikrop> I think it is quite serious.
<mattik> Hello, my kubuntu-kde4 was cracked
<mattik> and it wasupdated
<hggdh> mattik: what do you mean by "was cracked"?
<mattik> there is usename named in zenoss in /home-folder
<hggdh> mattik: you mean you now have a new user in /home, and you did not create it?
<mattik> I had hole in my firewall, but I hadn't installed ssh
<mattik> it was in 22-port
<mattik> Yes, I mean
<mattik> You can scan my ports now. I'm in windows
<hggdh> mattik: we will *not* scan you
<mattik> ok
<hggdh> mattik: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mattik> Hardy, and kde4
<hggdh> mattik: is this your personal computer?
<mattik> yes it is
<mattik> Inform I cert.fi?
<hggdh> mattik: perhaps, if you can gather more data
<mattik> hggdh, where can I paste screenshot on zenoss home-folder?
<hggdh> mattik:  use pastebin services, for example http://pastebin.ca
<mattik> thank you
<hggdh> and then post the URL
<hggdh> mattik: did you install zenoss packages (http://www.zenoss.com)
<mattik> oh yes
<mattik> sorry
<mattik> I wondered how I have heared it :D I'm really sorry
<mattik> That's good to hear
<mattik> I didn't become cracked
<afflux> mattik: in general, you can't get cracked by just having a port "not blocked" in any firewall, unless you really have a service running on it.
<mattik> ok, but I don't trust browsers
<hggdh> mattik: probably not... but it is a good lesson to keep in mind
<mattik> ok, thanks
<hggdh> mattik: you need code running on your computer to be owned.
<mattik> ok, thanks. This is good to hear
<mattik> So I don't need firewall on kubuntu
<hggdh> mattik: you should have a firewall, and a paranoid view
<mattik> hggdh: what is firewall for kubuntu? Is it firestarter?
<mattik> I have router's firewall
<mattik> thank you :) I'm glad that you don't laugh me out
<jcastro> stgraber: what do you think about a "wontfix"-style resolution for brainstorm?
<jcastro> something like "thanks but the idea, but this won't be implemented."
<stgraber> jcastro: indeed, I'm not 100% sure of the point of having "Inaplicable" as for me it'd then be wontfix, deleted or not an idea
<stgraber> jcastro: btw, you should join #ubuntu-testing so you can also speak with Nicolas
<hggdh> jcastro: just out of curiosity -- an explanation of why it "won't be fixed" will be provided, right?
<jcastro> hggdh: well yes, of course.
<stgraber> hggdh: a developer comment would be added then yes
<hggdh> good idea, then
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235889 somebody check plz :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235889 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: archhttp64/7146/0x1000000001" [Undecided,New]
<ubot3> Malone bug 235889 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: archhttp64/7146/0x1000000001" [Undecided,New]
<jpds> hmm, two bots
<dupondje> seems so :P
<dupondje> anyway ? can check ?
<dupondje> :)
<ogasawara> dupondje: I'll take a look
<dupondje> thx ogasawara :)
<ogasawara> dupondje: I think the kernel team recently rebased the Intrepid kernel with 2.6.24-rc4
<ogasawara> dupondje: so I may have you test when it's available
<dupondje> but then I have to upgrade to Intrepid ?
<ogasawara> dupondje: not really, I've got instructions for testing from the kernel-ppa
<dupondje> isn't it possible to patch it in the Hardy kernel ?
<ogasawara> dupondje: if we can narrow down the exact patch
<dupondje> I can try some patches ...
<dupondje> from diffs of the 2 kernels ...
<ogasawara> dupondje: do you have an idea which patches to test?
<dupondje> but what file would be important ? :)
<ogasawara> dupondje: might be easier doing a git bisect
<ogasawara> dupondje: if you're familiar with performing one
<dupondje> I tried to patch the scheduler with the 2.6.26-rc4 diff :p
<dupondje> but didn't fix it
<dupondje> the BUG message is printed from scheduler.c right ?
<dupondje> but what triggers it ? :)
<ogasawara> dupondje: I'll post some info to the report just in case others running into the same bug might benefit
<dupondje> okie :D
<dupondje> will try it this weekend ... cause the pc is not here :)
<ogasawara> dupondje: ok thanks
<dupondje> I need to thank you :)
<ogasawara> dupondje: just curious when you tested the upstream 2.6.26-rc4 kernel did you use an ubuntu kernel config to build the kernel?
<dupondje> yes
<dupondje> just copyed it ;)
<ogasawara> dupondje: great thanks
<dupondje> and made a .deb from it
<dupondje> with make-kpkg ?
<dupondje> :)
<emgent> heya
 * dupondje reads
<dupondje> :P
<dupondje> thx for instructions
<dupondje> i'll try this weekend ...
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-03
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080603 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | File bugs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<PmDematagoda> hello there
<EvanCarroll> Anyone using gnome and ssh keyauth have a second to confirm a bug for me? tell me before you try it: gnome-terminal --hide-menubar --full-screen -e "ssh host-with-passkey"
<persia> EvanCarroll: Does it need to be a cached passkey?
<EvanCarroll> no, in fact it can't be. ssh-ask -D to uncache it.
<EvanCarroll> the bug is in gnome-ssh-askpass
<EvanCarroll> you won't get the asking if you have it cached (or that's another bug for another day)
<EvanCarroll> be prepaired to drop to a tty and kill it
<persia> EvanCarroll: No worries.  I don't cache it.  I'll give it a shot then.
<EvanCarroll> I've already submitted an unconfirmed bug report
<persia> EvanCarroll: Works fine for me.  I get a prompt, enter my passphrase, and get access.
<persia> EvanCarroll: Maybe you need to have a password-caching tool enabled, but the password not currently cached to reproduce?
<EvanCarroll> are you using gnome-terminal in fulls screen?
<persia> EvanCarroll: Not typically, but I did run `gnome-terminal --hide-menubar --full-screen -e "ssh revu.ubuntuwire.com"` to test.
<EvanCarroll> by password casching, I have a passkey caching app, (an agent), the agent caches after I enter in my password once, but this bug is in the entering mechanism.
<EvanCarroll> Hrm, persia are you using hardy, and was gnome-terminal in full screen when you got the prompt?
<persia> EvanCarroll: Yes, and Yes (and I don't use the GUI prompt, not having any SSH passphrase cacheing tool enabled)
<EvanCarroll> ah that's it you're not using gui prompt, which is the package with the bug (gnome-ssh-askpass)
<EvanCarroll> persia: how did you disable the guiprompt to go back to ssh-ask?
<persia> EvanCarroll: I never enabled it?  (This machine is continuous-upgrade from Sarge or so)
<nicolasvw> EvanCarroll: I can confirm I didn't get the prompt when in fullscreen. Killing gnome-keyring-ask I was able to regain control of the terminal.
<EvanCarroll> yea, but you had to drop to tty to do it right?
<nicolasvw> EvanCarroll: yes
<EvanCarroll> that's all i need. thanks a ton moving to confirmed
<persia> Be sure to mention that it requires use of ssh-ask-pass to generate the bug: it's about ssh-ask-pass not exposing the prompt, rather than about gnome-terminal or ssh.
<EvanCarroll> right, ni the title ;)
<EvanCarroll> HARDY: gnome-ssh-askpass does *not* grab keyboard or focus if contested with other apps
<persia> Be careful about too strong a fix.  You ought at least be sure that gok is allowed to override.
<EvanCarroll> I still want to know how to disable gnome-ssh-askpass, I guess I'll look into that tomorrow. I want the agent to run, I just want to revert to using ssh-add, I think the issueis all of this is tied to seahorse which i think is a competing agent.
<persia> seahorse can be configured not to be a SSH agent.
<EvanCarroll> Which is odd to because another bugg would be ssh-add -D will null the cached seahorse keys, but ssh-add -x will not lock out the access to seahorse keys
<EvanCarroll> persia: I don't think I'm going to try to fix this, at least not right away. I don't do much with GUI and have no knowledge of gnome-apis
<EvanCarroll> but I agree with the other guy this window show be of the same sort gksudo uses and not with typical window decorations
<persia> EvanCarroll: Understood.  It was the --full-screen that gave it away :)
<EvanCarroll> Well, I use virtual desktops and dual monitors. So one monitor is a full console, one is a firefox or some other gui app.
<EvanCarroll> and I use the feature show on all desktops heavily, so I can jump around with one gnome-terminal/gnome-terminal tabs/screen etc.
<afflux> morning
<emgent> heya
<afflux> ideas on bug 229185? What's the problem here and how should this be fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229185 in gdecrypt "main.py crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229185
<afflux> gdecrypt uses the hal information to display / gather information about encrypted volumes. Do you think it's okay to just not display those volumes that are not resolvable through hal?
<sbarjola> hi all
<bdmurray> good day
<afflux> morning bdmurray
<bdmurray> afflux: morning
<greg-g> bdmurray: quick idea I couldn't find a bug/blueprint for in Launchpad
<greg-g> bdmurray: and the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GregGrossmeier/QuickNotes/SimplifiedLink
<bdmurray> greg-g: that sounds reasonable - you looked for malone bugs regarding this already I take it?
<greg-g> bdmurray: I searched the "Launchpad Itself" project
<greg-g> for both bugs and blueprints
<greg-g> I should probably write up a blueprint huh? :)
<bdmurray> I think a bug would be sufficient.  I'd be happy to advocate for it too
<greg-g> ok, I just figured since it was more a feature request that affected the UI they would like a blueprint, but I'll take your word for it ;)
<bdmurray> greg-g: bug 141215 is related but not the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141215 in malone "Viewing a bug in the wrong context should allow user to jump to one of the right contexts" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141215
<ubot3> Malone bug 141215 in malone "Viewing a bug in the wrong context should allow user to jump to one of the right contexts" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141215 in malone "Viewing a bug in the wrong context should allow user to jump to one of the right contexts" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141215
<Pici> ugh, bots
<leoquant> ?
<greg-g> mutliple bots competing for our attention
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, do you know how to activate apport in hardy?
<bdmurray> thekorn: modify /etc/default/apport to 1 instead of 0
<greg-g> bdmurray: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/237153
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237153 in launchpad "[Request] Provide Simplified Links for Bugs" [Undecided,New]
<ubot3> Malone bug 237153 in launchpad "[Request] Provide Simplified Links for Bugs" [Undecided,New]
 * greg-g goes to pack for the trip, be back later
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, thanks, but wasn't there some nessecarry gconf settings?
<greg-g> thekorn: I think you also need to restart for it to take affect
<nalioth> Pici: say what?
<bdmurray> thekorn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<Pici> bug 1
<bdmurray> that has the gconf bit for enabling notifications
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubot3> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<thekorn> bdmurray, greg-g , thanks
<Pici> nalioth: thanks, that works too
<yuriy> !apport
<ubottu> Factoid apport not found
<greg-g> where do my hardware profile reports go after I give my email address to the application and hit send?
<greg-g> ie: I want to link to it for the -proposed subscription tracking bug
<thekorn> greg-g, https://edge.launchpad.net/~yourlplogin/+hwdb-submissions
<sbarjola> bdmurray, I was looking bug 226766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226766 in linux "cannot start-up Ubuntu/Kubuntu live CD 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226766
<greg-g> thekorn: cool, thanks
<sbarjola> i think that maybe a duplicate of bug 97306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 97306 in casper "[feisty] installer reports I/O error dev fd0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/97306
<bdmurray> sbarjola: I think the buffer i/o error on sr0 is the key bit here
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Is there a debugging kernel boot problems page?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: not that I know of
<ogasawara> bdmurray: there's the general remove 'usplash' and 'quiet' options and see what the errors are (if any)
<bdmurray> ogasawara: that seems like it might be useful, like common kernel boot parameters to try.  particularly what to do if you end up at an initramfs prompt
<ogasawara> bdmurray: right.  I think that's sort of documented in misc wiki pages already, but I can try to put something more specific together
<bdmurray> That would rock! ;)
<sbarjola> bdmurray, then there's a problem with the CD-R ?..
<sbarjola> anyway, should ask the reporter to see the bug
<sbarjola> because there is a problem with fd0 too
<sbarjola> sorry, I didn't see last comment
<bdmurray> no problem
<greg-g> bdmurray: only if you have a second: I remember a situation where I had marked something as "Fix Committed" because the bug had been fixed upstream but I was told we should reserve "Fix Committed" to when there is a package in either -proposed or stable+1.  Is this understanding still correct?
<james_w> greg-g: I know the desktop team use fix committed to mean fixed upstream.
<james_w> but generally I think the idea is to reserve it for where there is a package on its way to the archive.
<greg-g> james_w: ah, gotcha, thanks
<bdmurray> greg-g, james_w: the general idea is yes on its way to the archive
<greg-g> bdmurray: cool
<bdmurray> so if fixed in the the bzr branch or in -proposed fix committed
<greg-g> nice looking checklist btw
<bdmurray> greg-g: thanks!  maybe your loco can give it a test run. ;)
<greg-g> I just pointed it out to the people who I got to run it :)
<bdmurray> sweet
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> hggdh: hi!
<hggdh> the Checklist -- should we also add an option for bypass available?
<bdmurray> By bypass do you mean workaround?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> in the description
<bdmurray> Yeah, good catch! adding to the description and *not* changing the status makes sense to me
<hggdh> sometimes we do have workarounds, but they are usually lost in the middle of the comments
<bdmurray> hggdh: right absolutely
<hggdh> bdmurray: you do it, or I? :-)
<james_w> bdmurray: nice list, thanks for creating it.
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm in the middle of something else and the moment so if you could that would be great.
<bdmurray> s/and/at/
<hggdh> bdmurray: roger willco
<hggdh> james_w: indeed it is a very good thing...
<nickellery> Hi all, are people aware that Bug 176132 for today's Hug Day is marked as private?
<ubottu> nickellery: Bug 176132 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/176132 is private
<bdmurray> nickellery: which list was that in?
<nickellery> bdmurray, the jpeg ones
<bdmurray> Ah, I forget to exclude private bugs in my query then
<bdmurray> nickellery: I made it not private
<nickellery> bdmurray: alright, thank you
<nailor> what exactly happens to incomplete bugs that reach their deadline? status set to invalid? mail to all subscribers? ...?
<bdmurray> nailor: their expiration deadline?
<nailor> yes
<hggdh> bdmurray, done. Thank you.
<bdmurray> nailor: for Ubuntu bug reports nothing yet.  There are a couple of things blocking enabling expiration
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-04
<nailor> ﻿bdmurray: is there any public background information about why it's this way? i like empty todo-lists and hearing that all these expiring bugs are not even really on their slow way to nirvana does not sound too good...
<bdmurray> nailor: no, as far as I know there isn't anything publicly available.  However, I happy to discuss it.  Additionally, there are lists of the ones marked for expiration so if someone wanted to manually expire them that would be possible.
<nailor> ﻿bdmurray: i am quite new to really working with launchpad and i noticed that bugs without a package tend to stale. so i looked for bugs without packages, scrolled down the list to the ones ~1 month old and tried to "get rid of them". there are some types of bugs. one type is "simply overlooked": i look at them and try to find out what program might be related and choose the appropriate package. then there are "feature XY doe
<nailor> i subscribe to all the bugs i touch so i can see what happens to them, and i am happy if one gets solved, invalidated or a dev picks it up. i hate the bugs that will probably litter the database forever. i'd like to have no open bugs that have no future of becoming solved one day. but thats impossible without expiring old bugs. it would feel much better if i could put them into a pipeline and be sure that the bug either becomes
<nailor> last thing: i'd be glad to get some advice how to treat the people/bugs where some ﻿wireless/sound/graphic/suspend does not work and i cant tell if this devices does not work at all/well/ok/out of the box with ubuntu. i'd would be nice to either have a place where i could look up the "usual suspects" and tell them how their chances are to get it working with much/little/no work or have some dedicated team that i can refer the
<nailor> ps sorry, didnt want to write THIS much :)
<bdmurray> nailor: it looks like some of your message got cut off.  maybe private message me?
<Gralco> bdmurray what did you mean by"it says the kernel team only wants kernel
<Gralco> bugs assigned to them"
<bdmurray> Gralco: I mean they don't want update-manager bugs assigned to them
<Gralco> bdmurray who should be assigned update-manager bugs then?
<Gralco> My computer finally arrived
<bdmurray> Gralco: bug reports generally should *not* be assigned to people the kernel team is the exception here
<Gralco> bdmurray who should be assigned update-manager bugs?
<persia> Gralco: Nobody should be assigned update-manager bugs, except by themselves if they plan to work on it.
<persia> There are about 5 people who spend time on update-manager, and only one of them really understands it completely.
<persia> When there is work done on update-manager, people search for bugs on update-manager directly, rather than looking at bug assignments.
<persia> A similar model applies for the majority of packages, where there may be a few people who look at it, but anyone is welcome to try to fix a bug.
<persia> Assigning the bugs discourages other people from working on them.
<lifeless> to put it another way
<lifeless> assignment means 'I am working on this now'
<lifeless> not 'I intend to work on this in the future'
<persia> Or, sometimes, I'm planning to work on this, so leave it alone.
<persia> Once in a while it means "I was going to work on this, but forgot".
<lifeless> but note the common use of "I" not "They"
<lifeless> only *I* can make the statement that *I* intend to do something
<Gralco> so basically I assign kernel bugs to the kernel team and if anything else assign it to no one
<lifeless> yes
<persia> And in rare cases, it means "You should work on this", but that's only correct in those rare cases where one member of Ubuntu happens to be responsible for directing activities of another member (e.g. mentoring, sponsored developers, etc.)
<lifeless> right, when there is an agreement to delegate the decision
<persia> Gralco: In summary, except for kernel bugs, don't assign unless you are either doing the work yourself or otherwise providing the resource to do the work.
<nickellery> why is it that people assign bugs to Desktop Bugs?
<nickellery> persia
<persia> nickellery: No need to poke, just because I'm a slow typist.
<nickellery> persia: sorry, wasn't sure how long ago you wrote that :-P
<persia> nickellery: That team has a special triage process.  My understanding is that only members of Desktop Bugs are supposed to assign Desktop Bugs, and that they typically get reassigned as soon as feasible.
<persia> I believe it falls under the claim rule above: we're going to work on this, so talk to us before you do anything.
<persia> Others oughtn't assign to them, as others can't know if it's a bug they wish to claim.
<nickellery> persia:  I see, so generally you should keep away from assigning
<nickellery> except for kernel bugs
<persia> nickellery: Precisely.
<nickellery> persia:  thanks for your help :)
<nhandler> Could someone help me get 5-a-day working. I've followed the instructions in the wiki, but it doesn't seem like it is working
<persia> nhandler: What error are you getting?
<nhandler> persia: When I do an update-signature, I get "bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/cheater/.5-a-day-data/.bzr/checkout/".
<nhandler> bzr failed with error code 768
<nhandler> "
<persia> nhandler: You might need to be in the 5-a-day team (I'm not sure)
<persia> Ah, no I found it.
<nhandler> persia: What is it?
<persia> Nope.  I thought it was cheater@LP vs. cheater@nathan-laptop, but I'm mistaken.
<nhandler> persia: Ok, and I am a member of the 5-a-day team on LP
<persia> Right.  I was confused by cheater@LP.  My apologies.
<nhandler> persia: It's oik
<nhandler> s/oik/ok/
<persia> nhandler: I think you got hit by bug 181367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181367 in bzr "bzr update should work in a treeless bound branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181367
<persia> to work around it, call `cd ~/.5-a-day; bzr checkout .` (I think)
 * persia welcomes anyone more familiar with 5-a-day to chime in
<nhandler> persia: That fixed it. Thanks
<leoquant> howto to get: Bug #237254 on the wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237254 in synaptic "Synaptic should display "popularity contest" information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237254
<james_w> leoquant: asking in here is the best way
<james_w> I've just done it for you, thanks.
<james_w> hi Hobbsee, can I ask why you unconfirmed that report?
<Hobbsee> james_w: pebkac - i loaded it, went to hit wishlist, and hit save changes - unfortunately, i got sidetracked, and saw that you'd gotten to the bug first.
<Hobbsee> but didn't realise you'd also set it to confirmed.
<Hobbsee> james_w: or whatever it actually was
<james_w> Hobbsee: ah, no problem, want me to put it back?
<Hobbsee> james_w: please do :)
<james_w> sure, just wanted to make sure I hadn't made an error.
<Hobbsee> nah, twas me.
<thekorn> what's the best way of filing a translation bugreport? against which package? should I subscribe the related translation-team?
<seb128> thekorn: open a bug against the corresponding language pack variant and subscribe the corresponding l10n team on launchpad
<thekorn> seb128, ok, thanks
<Iulian> Hey
<thekorn> bug 153380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153380 in xchat "xchat crashes while trying to search the channellist" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153380
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> bah Bim DING!
<bddebian> :)
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<persia> This might be a reasonable fallback channel for a QA meeting
<pedro_> persia: is going to happen on #ubuntu-testing
<pedro_> QA Meeting on #ubuntu-testing feel free to join us
<yuriy> time conflict for the meeting?
<persia> yuriy: Essentially.  Ought be better next time :)
<yuriy> also how come this is the first time i've heard of these meetings
<yuriy> they were never announced to buqsquad before
<pedro_> yuriy: they were announced in the ubuntu-qa mailing list, i'll make sure to announce them to the bugsquad weekly from now on :-)
<persia> Maybe just accident?  Anyway, meetings are good :)
<pwnguin> is there a special trick to debugging a system freeze by serial port?
<persia> pwnguin: Yep.
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> if its complicated i dont want to recommend it over LP
<persia> pwnguin: http://wiki.sangoma.com/wanpipe-linux-system-debugging is a fairly short guide to capturing an OOPS, but it's not trivial.
 * pwnguin wonders if usb - > serial devices really work
<pwnguin> i thought usb was userspace
<afflux> hi
<nhandler> Hi afflux
<nhandler> Does anyone here know why I keep getting an error code 104 when I try to add a bug using the 5-a-day-applet?
<afflux> nhandler: not sure, but you could check /tmp/5-a-day-applet.txt or ~/.bzr.log
<nhandler> afflux: /tmp/5-a-day-applet.txt has this message:
<nhandler> bzr failed with an error. Debug information: None None
<nhandler> ... Finished with ErrCode 106
<afflux> nhandler: hm, anything more useful in ~/.bzr.log?
<nhandler> afflux: Here is my ~/.bzr.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16947/
<nhandler> afflux: I don't know enough about how bzr works to know what the stuff means in there
<afflux> you somehow created conflicts in the .5-a-day-data directory. Either remove it and pull it again or resolve the conflict
<james_w> WARNING: Conflict adding file .teams.  Moved existing file to .teams.moved.
<james_w> that may be a bug in 5-a-day, I don't know. I'm just on my way out, so I can't look now.
<nhandler> afflux: james_w: I removed the .5-a-day directory, but I still get the error when I try to use the applet. Does this mean anything "NotBranchError: Not a branch: "/home/cheater/"."
<afflux> nhandler: err, yes, that looks like it means something
<nhandler> afflux: Do you know what it means?
<afflux> nhandler: it means 5-a-day is trying to access a path which is not a bzr branch. Actually, it's trying to access the wrong path. Let me check some things, wait a minute.
<nhandler> afflux: Ok
<afflux> nhandler: what happens if you do a simple "5-a-day --update"
<nhandler> afflux: It says: Tree is up to date at revision 4387.
<afflux> nhandler: that sounds good. What happens on adding now exactly?
<nhandler> afflux: It says that the bug was already added today (which it has). Is there any way to verify that it actually submitted the data?
<afflux> yes
<nhandler> afflux: How?
<afflux> you can: "cd ~/.5-a-day-data; bzr status" and check if your file shows up. If it does not show up and the bug number is in the file, it's submitted.
<nhandler> afflux: Here is the result of bzr status: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16952/
<afflux> nhandler: oh. I wonder what went wrong there. Try removing .teams and .teams.moved and "bzr up"
<nhandler> afflux: I removed .teams and .teams.moved. Then I did "bzr up". However, "bzr status" still shows the same thing as before
<afflux> err? that's weird. What did bzr up say?
<nhandler> afflux: bzr up said "Tree is up to date at revision 4387."
<afflux> grr... seems like bzr does not like me
<nhandler> afflux: What do you mean? It doesn't like me. It is probably working fine for you.
<afflux> nhandler: "bzr revert" may help
<nhandler> afflux: After "bzr revert", "bzr status" says: unknown: nhandler
<afflux> nhandler: bzr add nhandler
<nhandler> afflux: Now "bzr status" says: added: nhandler
<afflux> nhandler: perfect
<afflux> nhandler: well, that means that we can push the data to the server now (usually you don't have to do this on your own). bzr commit -m "added nhandler" nhandler
<nhandler> afflux: I had to do a "bzr update" before I could do commit. It looked like the commit worked. And the nhandler file contains a list of all the bugs I submitted. But shouldn't I show up on http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<afflux> nhandler: that page is updated every hour. check again in 10-15 minutes.
<nhandler> afflux: I'll check it out later. If it doesn't work, I'll probably end up back here ;) Thanks again for the help
<afflux> hehe, you're welcome ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: I've updated the bug check list with your suggestion
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, cool, thanks
<lberg> hey....is there any bug regarding the rt73 chipset reporting different bitrate speeds between nm-applet and iwconfig?
<lberg> nm-applet reports 2mbps :( :( but iwconfig reports 54mbps.
<lberg> yet my connection is excrutiatingly slow.
<soonick_cancun> hello everyone. I have just sign in to ubuntu bugsquad becouse i would like to help fixing ubuntu bugs but i dont know how to start
<soonick_cancun> can someone help me?
<lberg> soonick_cancun: idk if anyone's "here" right now....I asked a uestion like half an hour ago....
<lberg> **question
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-05
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: is there a particular area that you are interested in?
<nhandler> Does anyone know how to update the 5-a-day stats page with my recent bug activity? I'm using the 5-a-day-applet to add my bugs. If I look at ~/.5-a-day-data/nhandler, It shows 8 bugs. However, the stats page says I only have 6. The page was just updated, so it should have all 8 of my bugs listed. Any advice?
<bdmurray> I believe 5-a-day only commits from your local system hourly to avoid locking issues
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: well i dont know, i want to start with the easiest :P
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: okay, is there a particular piece of software in Ubunut that interests you?
<soonick_cancun> i dont know how to answer that question. There are a lot of applications i like. Should i choose a single application to start?
<nhandler> bdmurray: Ok, I didn't know that. I thought that they only updated the stats page hourly. I didn't know that they also only submitted your data hourly. Is there any way to figure out the last time data was submitted? Or is there a way to figure out the next time data will be submitted?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: We could look at some random package but I thought it'd be more interesting to you to choose something you like / use
<bdmurray> nhandler: possibly via add-5-a-day and some bug number
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: thats true. I think i would like to make abiword better
<nhandler> bdmurray: Is add-5-a-day the same as 5-a-day? I did a '5-a-day --add bug#', but it just told me that the bug has already been submitted today. It didn't give any time
<bdmurray> nhandler: hunh, yeah it looks the same
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: you can find abiword bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bugs
<bdmurray> nhandler: if you add a new bug it'll give you info about when your last upload was I believe
<nhandler> bdmurray: Ok. I was hoping there was another way. Like I said, I use the applet normally, and the applet doesn't show a time. Is there a way to force an update?
<bdmurray> nhandler: not that I know of
<nhandler> bdmurray: Ok, thanks for your help
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: ok, so what should i do when in that page?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: at the bottom of the list we have some new bug reports that haven't been touched
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: the ones that say Undecided and New?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: let's look at bug 200636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200636 in abiword "Clicking on "Report a Bug" in the "Help" menu doesn't result in anything happening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200636
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: that's correct
<soonick_cancun> ok, i have clicked one. Bug #234755. What should i do then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234755 in abiword "2.6 does not integrate with Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234755
<bdmurray> if we could look at bug 200636 instead I'd appreciate it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200636 in abiword "Clicking on "Report a Bug" in the "Help" menu doesn't result in anything happening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200636
<soonick_cancun> ok
<soonick_cancun> sorry, i hadnt read that
<bdmurray> that's okay
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: im there. What should i do?
<bdmurray> so reading the bug report we have a pretty good description of the problem
<bdmurray> which release of Ubuntu are you running?
<soonick_cancun> hardy heron
<soonick_cancun> should i get 7.04 to work with this bug?
<bdmurray> no, this is something that would benefit from testing in Hardy
<soonick_cancun> ok, so how should i start? should i install abiword and see if the bug happens?
<bdmurray> If you don't have it installed yet give me a minute
<bdmurray> You'd want to install just abiword and not abiword-gnome to recreate their situation
<soonick_cancun> should i use synaptic or compile the package?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: synaptic so we are using the ubuntu package
<soonick_cancun> ok, im installing it
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: ok, I click report a bug and nothing happens
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: do you have a browser open?  it opens a new tab in firefox for me
<soonick_cancun> yes i have firefox open, but nothing happens
<soonick_cancun> my version is in spanish. Could that make a diference?
<bdmurray> that's unlikely
<bdmurray> are you using gnome?
<soonick_cancun> yes
<bdmurray> is firefox your preferred browser?
<soonick_cancun> yes
<bdmurray> are you using firefox 2.0 or 3.0?
<soonick_cancun> the beta version that comes with hardy
<soonick_cancun> that is 3.0b5
<bdmurray> can you pastebin the results of "dpkg -l abiword*"?
<soonick_cancun> should i paste it in here?
<bdmurray> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: so at paste.ubuntu.com would be good
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: done - http://paste.ubuntu.com/17023/
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: so comparing your output to mine it seems I have abiword-plugins installed and you don't.  Could you install that?
<bdmurray> I also have abiword-help installed but I'm guessing its -plugins
<soonick_cancun> i installed the plugins but nothing happened. Should i intall the help files?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: that'd be great!
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: still nothing happens
<pwnguin> im helping a guy with a bug who can make the current kernel freeze
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: did you restart abiword?
<pwnguin> is there a ppa with an intrepid kernel backported he should try?
<soonick_cancun> yes
<ogasawara> pwnguin: there is, I'm just not sure if it's finished building successfully.  I'll check
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: i restarted it again. But still nothing
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: what about display credits?
<ogasawara> pwnguin: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive
<ogasawara> pwnguin: but it looks like it's still failing to build
<pwnguin> ok
<ogasawara> pwnguin: the kernel team is working on it though so should maybe be a day or two I'm guessing
<pwnguin> well, actually, im not sure it matters
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: it opens a tab in firefox with the credits
<pwnguin> its a wacom thing
<pwnguin> ogasawara: did you know wacom-tools includes a kernel module?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: hunh, that's weird. what about check for updates?
<ogasawara> pwnguin: dunno
<pwnguin> i just realized that now
<pwnguin> upgrading probably wont help here =/
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: it opens a tab too
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: okay, well I'm at a loss here as to *what* is wrong but we've done a lot of valuable work on the bug
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: so then the bug doesnt happen at your machine?
<bdmurray> And we should add that information to the bug report
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: no it doesn't happen to me
<bdmurray> I'd speculate that it is failing trying to gather some information about your system
<soonick_cancun> so what should we do now?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: adding a comment regarding the fact you were able to recreate the bug with Hardy Heron and the specific package version, which you pastebin'ed earlier, would be helpful
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: you can also set the status to Confirmed
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: i did what you told me. Did i do it well?
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: i have to go for 10 minutes. Ill be back to comfirm
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: plans canceled. Ill stay :P
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: did i do it well?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: yes, that look good
<bdmurray> I think it'd be good to also note that the other menu items succesfully open a browser tab to help narrow it down
<ffm> Hey!
<soonick_cancun> should i write another comment?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: yeah, that's be great
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: ok. Ive done that
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: how long does my pastebin lasts online?
<bdmurray> I'm not certain with that site but if you think it is relevant, which it kind of is, just add it to the bug report
<soonick_cancun> can i copy and paste it? or should i attach it?
<bdmurray> copy and paste but change the command to 'dpkg -l abiword* | cat' because some of it gets truncated
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: i pasted it. but it doesnt look very well
<bdmurray> that's fine at least the complete versions are there
<bdmurray> you've subscribed to the bug report which is good in case someone needs to contact you
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: ok, so is this a day?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: pardon?
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: sorry, i was trying to ask if this was all for today
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: yes, that's all I can help you with at the moment.  however, we've gone over some good things I think.  How to recreate a bug, how to confirm a bug report, and useful information to add in a comment.
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: thank you very much, you helped me a lot
<bdmurray> great! there are also a wide variety of resources available in the wiki
<soonick_cancun> but what is the next step i should take?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: with that bug or another one?
<soonick_cancun> i dont know i think i could do the same with other bugs. But what should i do after i recreated it. Should i try to fix it?
<bdmurray> moving a bug from the New status to Confirmed is very helpful
<bdmurray> additionally if we could have proved the bug was fixed in Hardy we could have changed the bug to Fix Released because 7.04 wouldn't be updated for that kind of bug report
<bdmurray> looking briefly at the list again we find bug 215845
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: so i should stick to chaging the status of bugs for now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215845 in abiword "Fast scroll wheel issue on Hardy" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215845
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: yes, changing the status and making bug reports more complete
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: but if you know how to fix it by all means add that in too!
<soonick_cancun> thank you very much bdmurray. Ill then keep working on that
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: great! and thank you for helping to make Ubuntu better.
<soonick_cancun> thank you. Hope to see you another day.
<bdmurray> I'm here fairly regularly. ;)
<soonick_cancun> ok. See you ;)
<Gralco> ﻿how do i make my laptop's physical volume control control PCM?
<leoquant> : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades  the LTS upgrade howto info isn´t correct. there are some bugs related to this wiki. the LTS upgrade doesn´t work is this way.
<persia> leoquant: are you sure?  I thought it did work that way, but that the LTS upgrade availability message hadn't been sent yet.
<persia> leoquant: compare http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release and http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<ogra> which step doesnt work for you ?
<persia> ogra: Step 4 doesn't happen yet.
<persia> Err. 5
<leoquant> only in the july version of 8.04 ¨(service pack :P¨) it will work that way
<ogra> well, the wording might be different yet, but the process is as we tested it for about a month with a good bunch of testers
<ogra> you can look it up on the isotesting tracker, it holds the upgrade results as well
<ogra> (and 8.04.1 is only some weeks away)
<leoquant> persia exactly: step 4 and 5 doesn´t happen.
<persia> leoquant: As ogra says, it's just a matter of time.  It will work, once the trigger file is updatd.
<persia> Do you think there ought be some different explanatory text on that page?
<leoquant> persia i agree with ogra.
<leoquant> its a matter of time (2/3 weeks?)
<persia> leoquant: Then we are all in agreement :)
<leoquant> :)
<ogra> :)
<afflux> thekorn: I want to search in all "apport-package" tagged bugs for the string "scrollkeeper-update: corrupted double-linked list". will the following command work? bughelper -l https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=apport-package -T scrollkeeper "scrollkeeper-update: corrupted double-linked list" "asdf"
<thekorn> afflux, yes I think so
<afflux> let's hope it does. This will probably take until tomorrow ;)
<thekorn> afflux, I'm wondering why you search in all ubuntu bugs,
<thekorn> and not only in the scrollkeeper ones
<afflux> thekorn: because some packages fail upgrading because of this one, and the crash itself does not seem to generate crash reports
<thekorn> ok
<afflux> eg. bug 237633 is in ubuntu-docs and is a duplicate of bug 218049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237633 in ubuntu-docs "package ubuntu-docs 8.04.2~hardy failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218049 in scrollkeeper "scrollkeeper-update failed with "corrupted double-linked list" during update-manager update " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218049
<thekorn> afflux, you need to run bughelper with -A to also search in attachment
<thekorn> +s
<thekorn> otherwise you won't find bugs like 237633
<afflux> oh, right. Thanks for the hint!
<emgent> Bug #237348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237348 in wordpress "Please merge wordpress 2.5.1-3ubuntu1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237348
<bdmurray> afflux: if you'd like a search done more quickly I might be able to assist
<afflux> bdmurray: hi! it looks like it just finished.
<bdmurray> afflux: okay, I thought you'd said you expected it to finish tomorrow. ;)
<afflux> hehe, looks like launchpad started to like me :)
<sectech> Well that was annoying,  I had to go through my entire bug list to see what happened while I was gone for the last 2 weeks...
<bddebian> Boo
<sectech> Bug 237690...  Does that get set to invalid as per the firefox team?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237690 in firefox-3.0 "[New Upstream] Firefox 3 RC2 is available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237690
<sectech> I know they get get all the updates before we do
<Iulian> Hi
<pwnguin> i have to say, closing a dup as "invalid" is pretty bogus
<pwnguin> is this really acceptable?
<sectech> ?
<sectech> pwnguin,  The bug I just mentioned? or another?
<pwnguin> bug #221795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221795 in totem "Sidebar forces Totem to grow larger than screen" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221795
<sectech> Hmm.,..
<sectech> It's not marked as invalid though
<pwnguin> i fixed it
<sectech> your right though,  invalid isn't appropriate...
<pwnguin> and then seb jumps in defending the action because triaging is too hard
<sectech> hmm....
<hggdh> pwnguin: you can always help, as pedor and se pointe out
<hggdh> shoot, this was a very weird mistype :-)
<pwnguin> hggdh: i do help
<sectech> Crap.... why do I think I just closed out a work flow bug...
<hggdh> :-D
<persia> sectech: Which bug?
<pedro_> hello pwnguin
<pwnguin> hi
<hggdh> sectech: which one?
<sectech> Bug 237690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237690 in firefox-3.0 "[New Upstream] Firefox 3 RC2 is available" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237690
<sectech> I just looked at the reports profile...
<sectech> err reporter.
<hggdh> sectech: this one does *not* look like a request to update, it is more like "it's there, do what should be done"
<hggdh> Hobbsee: ping
<bdmurray> sectech: that wasn't a 'workflow' report given the criteria we've been provided
<pwnguin> theres no way the firefox people dont know about RC2
<bdmurray> However, I wouldn't have invalidated it
<sectech> I brought up the issue with RC1 when it came out.... saying that I am surprised no one posted a bug stating to update.... I was told to close out any requests like that because they have there own methods
<hggdh> let's play it safe, and ask one dev...
<sectech> I think it was gnomefreak who told me to invalidate them.... but I am not 100% on that
<hggdh> bdmurray: I feel like I am working government... if unsure do nothing at all ;-)
<sectech> heh... that fits with Canada's policies...
<bdmurray> hggdh: I personally think that makes it hard to learn
<hggdh> +1, for reasons we have already discussed here
<persia> Where it's not firefox, we used to tag those with the "update" tag, collect the dupes, and they would eventually turn into a workflow bug, either upstrem refresh, merge, or sync.
<persia> For mozilla-team apps, it's less interesting to track.
<persia> And few developers will complain if we miss them.
<persia> On the other hand, some of them are good user input, and sometimes we miss a good update for a release, which causes strife (e,g, a game client where the primary servers have all upgraded to the new version)
<hggdh> pwnguin: I did not mean you do not help, sorry if I gave this, huh, feeling
<sectech> Can someone verify bug 237695... I found the package the reporter was stating... but I am running 64 bit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237695 in ubuntu "virtualbox-ose module for kernel  2.6.24-18-generic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237695
<hggdh> persia -- this is why we need very clear documentation on what is, or is not, a workflow item
<persia> sectech: You ought be able to run virtualbox in 32-bit guest mode on a 64-bit host.
<persia> hggdh: Well, maybe.  I don't think "workflow" is a meaningful category, really.
<sectech> persia,  you can... the reporter is saying he can't find the package in the repository though, I found it without any problems though...but I am on a 64 bit platform
<hggdh> persia, I agree 100%. We are overloading a BTS with tasks
<bdmurray> I think with this one bug it is still a valid bug, it is just that the bug report may not be necessary.
<persia> In the case of upgrade bugs, they start as a user request, and if the person working on them doesn't have upload rights, become just a token to store work.
<persia> LP needs a better review/sponsoring interface.
<sectech> Okay...noted... Don't invalidate those kinds of bugs then
<hggdh> LP needs to distinghish between problem recognition/validation and fix efforts
<hggdh> these are completely different actions (not to talk about QA, and regression testing)
<persia> hggdh: Well, maybe.  Some things go back and forth.  Sometimes I see bugs get all the way to a package in -proposed or in the development repositories, and then go back to incomplete because it turns out it wasn't properly understood, even though someone had a patch and uploaded it.
<persia> (and yes, bug reports are different than quality engineering, compliance testing, regression testing, etc.)
<pwnguin> bug reports are different than QA?
<hggdh> indeed. There is continuous contact between first-level responders and maintainers. Every place I worked on either dev or support we needed it -- and things would start to go shouth when this contact was lost or extremely constrained
<hggdh> QA is a different activity
<persia> QA and support might generate bugs, but management of bugs is all about understanding problems.  good developers should be part of this bug management, and there needs to be a thick interface between bug managers and developers.
<persia> QA and development can be more separate, as long as both groups are well connected to the bug coordinators.
<hggdh> (assuming a bug report is valid) the process goes like this: bug reported, bug analysed & understood, necessary docs collected, maintainer action, eventual code fix, QA, deployment (with eventual return to bug reporting, if there was a misunderstand)
<hggdh> and the process needs very clear steps. You might look at all of this as a finite state machine, and then you will probably get is better
<persia> I disagree entirely.  I like it squishy.
<hggdh> :-)
<persia> bug reported.  Review by team including QA, developers, other logical thinkers.
<hggdh> persia, every system must allow for adjustments
<persia> The result may be changes to QA tests, changes to code, or changes to features expected.
<persia> Not such a clear handoff between roles.
<hggdh> there never is. I have had disagreements with Level 1 and 2 support when I was level 3 or dev, and the other way around. It is a question of talking with peers. The problem is the current dev perception that if I only do BTS, then I am not a peer
<persia> hggdh: I don't think that's true.
<persia> I think there are a large number of developers who consider many members of bugsquad peers.
<hggdh> persia, responses like we had when the whole thing unravelled show it to be not completely false
<persia> Further I think there are a number of new developers who are much less experienced with either code or troubleshooting than most of bugsquad.
<persia> hggdh: I think there is a vocal minority, and I think that there are communications issues.
<persia> These are both soluable.
<hggdh> I think it is all a question of trust. If you and I get to work together, eventually you will trust me (or not), and I will trust you (or not). After that, what you say to me (or vice versa) will be heard with much more care.
<persia> hggdh: Right.  I think a few new people came, and made some mistakes.
<persia> In an atmosphere of poor communication, this led to annoyance.
<persia> Hence the discussions.
<pwnguin> heh. the perception I get is that if i dont do BTS, the bugsquad doesn't view me as a peer ;)
<persia> I think that most of the discussions went fairly well, and there is now greater communication.
<hggdh> sigh... pigdin completely froze on me...
<hggdh> persia, ,indeed.  Hopefully we will get over it
<persia> hggdh: Do you need a repeat of anything?
<bdmurray> sectech: did you see what happened to that bug you originall brought up?
<sectech> yeah... I noticed that
<sectech> They want it open as a tracking bug.
<sectech> no problem...
<bdmurray> That was more action than I would have expected. ;)
<sectech> Yeah reallhy
<persia> Sorry.  I don't mean to be disruptive.  Based on past communications, I think sectech did the right thing.
<sectech> That's the thing...  You are probably going to get 2 or 3 different answers for every 5 people you ask... I guess it's just a matter of taking the best one and going with it
<hggdh> persia -- the last few conversations would be nice
<hggdh> I eventually had to reboot... (when nothing else works, power off, count to ten, power on again ;-)
<sectech> New bug report:   "Computer makes me count to ten"
<sectech> j/k
<persia> sectech: Yep.  That's where the expertise of the bug management team comes into play.  Neither QA people nor developers are always right (although those in both groups who also do bug management are more likely to be so).
<hggdh> well, this at least will make be able to count to ten. probably
<sectech> Can someone fire off the link to the bugcontrol application to me please?
<hggdh> sectech: what do you mean? launchpad?
<sectech> hggdh,  I clicked on apply for bug control... but it says there is an application that is suppose to go with the process
<hggdh> link of where you were?
<sectech> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<hggdh> so I can look for it... after the reboot I feel slow
<sectech> I have no intention of deviating from what I already do... If I don't know what to do with an issue, I ask...
<hggdh> sectech: you will receive an email from bdmurray or ogasawara with the questions
<hggdh> or pedor
<pedro_> sectech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<sectech> Okay thanks
<hggdh> pedro. Bloody dyslexia...
<sectech> pedro_,  and I submit the application to bdmurray or ogasawara by email?
<pedro_> sectech: yep by email to bdmurray
<sectech> awesome...
<pwnguin> I've got a bug filed against wacom-tools that I think is a kernel bug -- what should I do to hand it off to the right kernel people?
<bdmurray> pwnguin: make the bug affect the kernel too?
<bdmurray> yuriy: I was gonna make a typo fix to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingKDE but don't seem to have an account there
<bdmurray> yuriy: I'm not particularly motivated to set one up either
<yuriy> bdmurray: wiki.kubuntu.org = wiki.ubuntu.com. it's the same thing, just a DNS alias (I think)
<persia> yuriy: If you have an LP account, you have a wiki account.  You may need to use the wiki.ubuntu.com address to log in.
<persia> yuriy: Sorry.
<persia> bdmurray: ^^
<yuriy> o_O
<Gralco> can someone help me with installing think finger
<bdmurray> yuriy, persia - thanks
<persia> Gralco: For installation support, you'd do better in #ubuntu
<sectech> There... I think that application went pretty well... Now if I could only do job interviews as good
<sectech> ffm, you around?
<sectech> Can someone wishlist bug #209258 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209258 in firefox-3.0 "Can't move multiple bookmarks to different folders in the library" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209258
<ffm> sectech: yes/
<ffm> sectech: why?
<sectech> ffm I was able to get some more symbols for the bug you reported and was able to confirm it
<ffm> sectech: cool.
<ffm> sectech: I saw your comment, if its in a state that the devels can work on it, isn't it "triaged"?
<sectech> It is, but I haven't been approved for bugcontrol yet... so the best I can do is confirmed
<ffm> sectech: ah. same here.
 * ffm pokes bdmurray ;)
<ffm> By the way, whens the next hug day that's on a thursday?
<bdmurray> Pedro has been setting up the Thursday hug days
<ffm> bdmurray: hrm?
<bdmurray> I take care of the Tuesday hug days and Pedro takes care of Thursday so ask pedro ;)
<bdmurray> I'd imagine next week though
<ffm> kk
<persia> bdmurray: Great work on the transparency & governance :)
<bdmurray> persia: thanks! that means a lot to me
<hggdh> sectech: ping
<sectech> hggdh, pong
<hggdh> sectech: why wishlist bug 209258?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209258 in firefox-3.0 "Can't move multiple bookmarks to different folders in the library" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209258
<sectech> hggdh,  The feature is actually acting the way that it should (technically)... It's just very hard to move a bunch of bookmarks at a time....
<sectech> So it's more or less a design issue (at least to me)
<hggdh> I see asac opened it for ff-3; better ping asac on that
<sectech> asac, you around?
<persia> hggdh: Aren't feature requests almost always Wishlist regardless of who opened them?
<sectech> I imagine he was just assigning it to the right package...
<hggdh> persia, methinks so, but asac touched it and did not put is as such
<hggdh> so I wonder why
<persia> hggdh: Probably interface.  It's two extra page loads to create a bug and set the importance.  I know I've skipped sometimes when I needed a quick bug to remind myself to do something.
<persia> I try and go back and fix them when I have time.
<hggdh> OK. I tried to ping him on #ubuntu-ddesktop, but he is probably gone for the day (huh, night). I will set it as wish
<sectech> Do you Canonical employees work from home?
<persia> Ah.  I see why.  He's set it to Invalid on the Ubuntu task, but hasn't set a value upstream (probably waiting for the upstream response)
<persia> It could be Invalid/Wishlist, but once Invalid it doesn't really matter.
<bdmurray> sectech: asac is in germany and its around midnight there
<hggdh> sounds like it, and this is why I wanted to ping him. But to wish it goes ;-)
<sectech> bdmurray, that would do it...
<hggdh> sectech: wishlisted it
<sectech> hggdh,  thank you kindly...
<hggdh> sectech: only Canonical people can answer if they work from home ;-)
<hggdh> I know *I* do, but I have my own outfit
<hggdh> so it is either home or on the road
<sectech> I would love to do this as a job... Probably everyone and there dog applies to them though.
<sectech> Looking around my local area for QA jobs
<hggdh> I am known to have dogs barking on teleconferences :-)
<bdmurray> Yes, the vast majority of us work from home.
<sectech> lol...
<sectech> bdmurray, is it hard to get associated with them?
<bdmurray> sectech: associated with Canonical?
<sectech> so they recognize you...
<bdmurray> I recognize you. ;)
<sectech> Guess I am already associated, I am doing triaging.
<sectech> heh...  bdmurray I mean for a job...
<bdmurray> Ah, there currently any open positions on the distribution QA team.  I think there might be one for the Launchpad QA team though.
<sectech> Some day... lol...
<sectech> Oh speaking of which,  I submitted my application to bug-control...
<bdmurray> I meant aren't for distro qa
<sectech> that's what I would want... distro QA.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-06
<bdmurray> Okay, we've recently hired a couple of people so it'll be a bit for us to solidify roles and responsibilities and see how we are doing.
<sectech> bdmurray,  I'll be around for a while... I usually stick with something if I like it...
<nhandler> Does anyone know why the 5-a-day stats page is not giving me credit for one of the bugs that I fixed. If you look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/revision/4412, you will see that I have fixed 15 bugs. However, the stats page is only listed 14. It was just updated, so it should list all 15, shouldn't it?
<hggdh> nick hggdh|away
<hggdh> duh
<sectech> nhandler, I just added myself to the 5 a day team... where is the stat page?
<nhandler> sectech: The stats page is here: http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<sectech> nhandler,  do they have stats for the specific members? like how would I get my stats?
<asac> hggdh|away: whats up?
<nhandler> sectech: Start by reading the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day. That will explain how to set up 5-a-day to submit your data.
<sectech> asac, He was curious if you meant to wishlist bug #209258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209258 in firefox-3.0 "Can't move multiple bookmarks to different folders in the library" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209258
<asac> sectech: i didnt ment anything. just moved it to firefox 3 for now
<asac> :)
<sectech> ahh that's what I thought.
<asac> but well its a wishlist bug, yes.
<asac> if there is no bug in bugzilla.mozilla.org, look in forums.mozillazine.org
<sectech> K... that's what we were wondering early in the day
<asac> most likely it was discussed before
<asac> if not, open a wihslist bug agains the right component upstream and drop that bug id in the bug
<sectech> Okay
<asac> but only do that if you support that wishlist bug ;)
<asac> i refuse wishlist bugs tha ti dont support. tell the reporter that wishlist bugs should be dealt with in forums.mozillazine.org
<asac> :)
<sectech> I know that the issue is annoying... BUT.... I don't know if I would put myself behind it... It is a working feature and I don't have any new suggestions.
<asac> sectech: yeah. thats basically always the case. best thing you can do is keeping bug open, pushing reporter to go forums and if people cheer there, open an enhancement bug and drop the bug id
<hggdh|away> asac hello, it was about this bug indeed
<hggdh|away> bdmurray, ping
<Nattgew> what exactly do you have to do with a bug for it to be one of your 5-a-day?
<bdmurray> hggdh|away: pong
<hggdh|away> bdmurray, asac just said something that makes sense -- if a bug is a wishlist, open upstream. Should we put it on the checklist for all?
<persia> Nattgew: Take care of it sufficiently that it there's nothing else pending just now (for something that needs work).
<persia> This might mean fixing it.  It might mean good triage.  It might mean passing upstream cleanly.  It might mean rejecting it.  There's lots of things that bugs need done to them.
<Nattgew> is just a confirm sufficient?
<hggdh|away> Nattgew: if there is enough data to confirm, yes
<Nattgew> ok, thanks
<persia> Nattgew: That's typically light: better if you can get it fully triaged: to the point where it's not only confirmed, but understood.
<asac> hggdh|away: no i said: if its wishlist and you fully support it, make it your own bug and forward upstream
<asac> otherwise tell user how he can do it on his own if he really cares enough
<asac> and keep our bug open
<asac> ask the user to drop the upstream bug id in case he filed one
<asac> thats it ;)
<persia> Anything going upstream needs someone to chase it, and if it's a new feature, likely needs someone to help rough out the feature spec and work with upstream to get it right.
<hggdh|away> asac, thanks. bdmurray, what about adding it in?
<hggdh|away> persia: I thought we would take care of it...
<asac> maybe we should point people that just have "ideas" to brainstorm
<asac> and close the wishlist bug ;)
<hggdh|away> this is not a bad idea at all...
<persia> hggdh|away: Sometimes we can.  Sometimes it's hard.  Imagine a user who opens a bug: gdm should let me log in by saying "Hello".
<hggdh|away> OK, no need to go that far :-)
<persia> Wouldn't this user, who might have a significant test case where this is required, be more qualified to work with upstream to get it right?
<persia> (it's not that far: there are some voice-authentication systems out there, just not working properly in Ubuntu yet)
<pwnguin> "My voice is my passport; verify me"
<hggdh|away> yes, I get the picture. What I am trying to find out is how to describe the process to beginning triagers
<persia> asac: That's a really good idea.
<persia> Can brainstorm link to upstream enhancement requests?
<asac> hard to say.
<asac> i am not using it ;)
<hggdh|away> but we can add a manual link
<hggdh|away> worst scenario
<asac> at least it should have a feature to make an ubuntu bug out of it once someone decides to seriously work on it
<persia> Maybe someone who uses brainstorm could open an idea that brainstorm should support links to upstream enhancement requests :)
<hggdh|away> or a bug
<persia> asac: bug or blueprint?
<hggdh|away> maybe we should open a bug for brainstorm to support a bug
<Nattgew> if a bug filed on a previous kernel is fixed in the current version, can it closed?
<persia> Let's just go for an ability to add links to external trackers.  That supports enhancement requests, specs, bugs, etc.
<asac> persia: i think bugs (ubuntu/upstream) should not be opened before someone works on it. specifications could be linked before, true.
<asac> but well. there might be uses for linking to bugs for sure
<persia> asac: For Ubuntu, I agree.  For upstream, I think it depends on upstream.  I know several upstreams who use trac and collect enhancement requests on lists to then target for each development cycle.  These are somewhere between LP bugs and LP blueprints.
<Nattgew> since bcm43xx is being replaced by b43, can bugs filed because of it be invalidated?
<persia> Nattgew: For a few previous migrations like that, we tested the old bugs against the new system, and reported most of them solved by the migration.
<persia> Those that applied to both, we re-triaged for the new system.
<persia> It's a little more work, but it ensures that we get the best quality we can.
<Nattgew> so the same goes for new kernel versions?
<persia> Nattgew: Kernels are a little special, but I think the transition to the "linux" source package was intended to allow for a similar sort of thing (previously there was a separate source package name for each kernel version)
<Nattgew> if a bug in an old version of a kernel or deprecated program/whatever is fixed in whatever supercedes it, is the bug fix released or invalid?
<persia> Depends on the nature of the bug and the transition.  Sometimes it's Won't Fix.
<persia> The general guideline is to provide a meaningful status to the reporter (and other subscribers)
<persia> From what I've seen, Fix Released is most common, often with comments explaining the transition (if it isn't automated)
<yuriy> what to do if a developer can't see apport bugs because they are private?
<crimsun> bdmurray: would it be feasible to add me to ~ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<persia> yuriy: Someone who can see them should review the content to make sure there is no private information.  Once done, if there's nothing private, it can be made public.
<persia> Dangerous things would be undigested core dumps, private data (credit card numbers, etc.) in stack traces, tec.
<yuriy> persia: OK, I think that is the case here
<yuriy> persia: but if there was something private, would it be OK to subscribe/assign the developer of the application anyway if they aren't already?
<persia> yuriy: If you know they can be trusted with that information.
<yuriy> that is the case meaning these can be public. it's python stuff with no core dumps
<persia> crimsun: There's been a recent change.  See http://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg00025.html
<persia> yuriy: Even python traces sometimes expose private informtion, but it's easier to tell :)
<yuriy> would be quite interesting if you had to enter your credit card number to configure compiz :D
<bdmurray> persia: the change hasn't been implemented yet
<persia> bdmurray: Ah.  My misunderstanding.  Thanks for the clarification.
<bdmurray> hopefully the discussion will go quick though. ;)
<bdmurray> crimsun: sure, I can do that
<bdmurray> crimsun: you're all set
<mrooney> What is the criteria for fixing a bug in a package in Hardy? The bug must have certain attributes?
<persia> mrooney: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<mrooney> persia: thanks :)
<mrooney> any idea if bug #237473 might be a candidate (ignore that it isn't filed against Ubuntu yet :)? it restores functionality via a trivial patch attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237473 in awn "awn-manager doesn't show anything when adding theme until restart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237473
<persia> mrooney: It looks safe enough to me, but I can't speak to how critical it is.  You might ask if someone from MOTU SRU is available in #ubuntu-motu: these are the people who are authoritative about whether something can get in.
<mrooney> yeah, I was wondering if the importance becomes less necessary as the trivialness of the patches increases
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: Hello bdmurray, are you busy?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> ping Hobbsee
<hggdh> Hobbsee: now I do not remember what it was anymore (your day is starting, mine is ending)
<hggdh> :-(
<hggdh> awfully sorry, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hggdh: oh dear.
<Hobbsee> it's 1pm here.  i guess that counts as starting :)
<hggdh> ah, yes, I guess so. It's two pure malts too late, I would say ;-)
<crimsun> persia: / bdmurray: thanks.
<techno_freak> nice clip to confirm bug #235804, now someone needs to set the importance so it gets noticed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235804 in ubuntu "trash icon unvisible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235804
<hggdh> techno_freak: can you also reproduce it?
<hggdh> techno_freak: and -- what package does this apply?
<techno_freak> hggdh, not me
<hggdh> ubuntu, is *not* a valid package
 * techno_freak looks into it
<hggdh> techno_freak: apt-cache search trashapplet
<techno_freak> ok
<hggdh> it helps ;-)
<techno_freak> gnome-applets :)
<hggdh> techno_freak: yes
<hggdh> but I would like to confirm the version of gnome-applets and gnome-panel before fully confirming it
<techno_freak> ok, i will move it back to incomplete and ask for those information
<hggdh> you could ask the reporters to run 'dpkg -l gnome-applets gnome-panel'
<hggdh> techno_freak: otherwise, good work
<hggdh> thanks
<techno_freak> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> finally, techno_freak -- it does sound like either gnome-applets or gnome-panel (or, perhaps something else ;-)), so I guess we could set it as gnome-applets since trashapplet belongs there
<techno_freak> okay :)
<hggdh> and, again, thank you for helping
<techno_freak> bug #237809 seems to be a wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237809 in rhythmbox "Plain UI?! Introducing Moodbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237809
<pwnguin> that screenshot confuses me
<RAOF> That screenshot looks crazy.
<pwnguin> plus, my rhythmbox UI is like, three buttons on a gnome-panel applet: previous, pause/play and next
<pwnguin> if rhythmbox ever implmements selectable default playlists, I'll never care what the ui look like again
<darthanubis> Bug #235759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235759 in nautilus "when opening trash as root, nautilus crashes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235759
<mrooney> pwnguin: what is a selectable default playlist?
<pwnguin> mrooney: id like to be able to set which playlist comes up when rhythmbox starts up,
<afflux> morning
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<sectech> I believe bug #234175 needs to be wishlisted, since it really isn't a bug and more of a request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234175 in pidgin "Emoticons in Screenname field - improperly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234175
<james_w> sectech: hi, I'm not really sure what they are asking for?
<james_w> they'd like some emoticons to be used there, but not others?
<james_w> it's probably wishlist, yes, but I'd want some more details from the user first.
<sectech> james_w,  The reporter was stating that _some_ emoticons can cause problems in the nickname line...  The problem is, how do you distingish
<sectech> I understand what he means... would you like me to add a note clarifying?
<james_w> that would help
<sectech> Okay..
<sectech> There, see if that helps
<james_w> So you think they want a way to mark a custom emoticon such that it won't be shown in a user's name?
<sectech> Exactly.... The problem is, it all depends on what emoticons the user has in his/her custom library... There might be one that causes no problem at all... It's very user specific
<james_w> could you update the title of the report then please?
<james_w> I'll mark it wishlist
<james_w> another possibility would be to not substitute if the matching string is part of a word.
<james_w> and take it out of incomplete as well please.
<sectech> It was marked as new, I brought it to incomplete to ask in here... I know a lot of triagers don't like wishlisting bugs marked as new
<sectech> I just confirmed it
<james_w> thanks
<sectech> The reporter had returned it to new after he replied a while back(pet peeve)
<sectech> james_w, Thank you for your help :)
<james_w> no problem, thanks for working on it.
<sectech> james_w,  hey btw... I applied yesterday ;)
<sectech> I know I said I wasn't going to for a while, but I believe I have the hang of it
<james_w> we're just discussing changing the approval process a little, so I may get a chance to check over your application.
<james_w> good luck :-)
<sectech> thanks :)
<sectech> bdmurray,  you around? (unrelated)
<bdmurray> sectech: yep
<sectech> Bug #228361 you changed from confirmed back to new... That was the one you helped me send upstream...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228361 in k3b "Disable autogenerating md5 checksum in K3B" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228361
<sectech> I'm just wondering why it would be "new" instead of confirmed...
<elliotjhug> hi all, I've been doing bug triaging occasionally for a while. But one of the main prerequisite for going for ubuntu-bugcontrol is having a list of 5 'best' triaged bugs. Is there a definition for what a well triaged bug is or is it just a matter of following the guidelines for each bug and making up a list?
<mrooney> elliotjhug: I don't think there is a specific guideline, but we like to see that you have followed the ubuntu code of conduct, been helpful/courteous to users and devs
<mrooney> if you have edited the title/description to make it more useful, set the status to something useful, followed up/forwarded upstream if necessary
<bdmurray> sectech: Looking at the timing of the change I may not have reloaded the bug's page after you changed the status
<elliotjhug> mrooney: Great, thanks a lot
<bdmurray> So I would have still had the New status.  Regardless it was unintentional.
<sectech> bdmurray,  ahh okay...  Good thing I looked through my bug list
<mrooney> bdmurray: it is almost like we need an AJAX-y Launchpad to check for updates and inform the user
<mrooney> usually I try to refresh right before editing and have been glad that I have a few times
<sectech> I fixed the status
<sectech> of the ubuntu part of the bug anyway
<bdmurray> sectech: great
<bdmurray> mrooney: I don't think it happens that often
<mrooney> yeah, it could just be me
<mrooney> I always open bugs to look at/triage later
<bdmurray> There are enough bugs for everybody. ;)
<sectech> Wishlist, new shouldn't be an appropriate combination right?
<sectech> for anything.
<sectech> because new implies the bug hasn't been touched
<mrooney> sectech: well, technically I think it implies the status hasn't been touched, but maybe you are correct
<bdmurray> Generally speaking yes but there are corner cases for everything.
<sectech> bdmurray,  of course... special cases excluded...
<mrooney> what about #237809, for example?
<mrooney> bug 237809...that is
<bdmurray> bug 237809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237809 in rhythmbox "Plain UI?! Introducing Moodbar" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237809
<sectech> I just had to fix a couple general bugs in my list that were wishlisted..
<mrooney> I was going to mark it Invalid but seb128 beat me to triaging
<mrooney> and I figured he knows way more than I do so I shouldn't change it
<bdmurray> There are different ways of looking at feature requests and those can be quite subjective.
<bdmurray> However, I think it should be Confirmed so people looking for new bugs won't run into it.
<mrooney> bdmurray: in regards to elliotjhug's question, is that on a wiki anywhere? Your email just yesterday I think pertains to it
<mrooney> about what people looking at BugControl applications should look for, criteria, et cetera
<mrooney> that would be a good resource for applicants as well I suspect
<sectech> If I get approved for bugcontrol am I going to have to go through all my bugs and assign a priority?
<mrooney> sectech: nope I don't think so
<mrooney> just because you can set a priority doesn't mean you always understand what it should be for every bug :)
<sectech> thank god... that would be like 99 bugs I would have to change.
<bdmurray> You wouldn't "have to" but it would helpful if you knew them
<sectech> mrooney,  I would use the wiki as my guideline of course.
<mrooney> but at the same time if you have already worked with them and are pretty confident of importances for some of them
<mrooney> sectech: I found when I got approved I didn't have many Importances to set because I had already asked others to do so for me, explaining the reasoning
<bdmurray> and if they are incomplete you'll get back to them and can set it eventually
<sectech> indeed...
<mrooney> sectech: I don't know if you knew but if you just paste a bug number here you can request that someone set an Importance if you explain why and they agree, of course
<sectech> mrooney,  If I did that for all the issues I triaged this channel would have a ton more chatter from me...
<bdmurray> mrooney: since the criteria are still under discussion I think we should wait before writing it up
<sectech> I tend to take on 15 to 20 a day
<mrooney> sectech: nothing wrong with chatting in a chatroom
<mrooney> but I see what you mean, it could just be for the ones you are the most confident about
<sectech> mrooney,  True... but I have a hard enough time requesting a wishlist on a day when the regulars arn't here.
<elliotjhug> in regards to mrooney's question regarding my question it would be great if someone did find that wiki page
<mrooney> elliotjhug: I think the conclusion was there isn't one yet
<mrooney> elliotjhug: bdmurray was drafting it in the BugControl mailing list just yesterday
<elliotjhug> mrooney: ah - fair enough
<mrooney> about what criteria BugControl members should look for when reviewing applications
<mrooney> but I was saying that would be great for applicants as well, so I imagine it will eventually find a home on the wiki!
<sectech> hmm...
<sectech> I know my input isn't really counted but I agree with the automatic bounce part if they don't give a status in there examples.
<sectech> Considering the whole point of applying is to see if you understand them
<elliotjhug> weird
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: hello bdmurray. Are you busy?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: kind of but I'm waiting on some queries to run at the moment
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: so, do you have time?
<soonick_cancun> just a little. I have some doubts
<bdmurray> sure
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: do you remember me?
<soonick_cancun> You helped me to confirm an abiword bug
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: we talked about abiword and how to triage on Tuesday
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: we didnt triage, we just confirmed it
<soonick_cancun> but you have good memory :)
<bdmurray> confirming is part of the triage process
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: I made some discoverings but i dont know if they are relevant
<bdmurray> what was the bug number again?
<soonick_cancun> Bug #20063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 20063 in cron "cron: bashism in /etc/cron.daily/standard" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20063
<soonick_cancun> bdmuray: what i saw is that when i open abiword on a terminal and click on "Report a bug" i get sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: that's great and seems quite helpful
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: but there is something else i downloadedthe source to try to fix it but whe i compiled it i didn't get the error
<soonick_cancun> is that a packaging error?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: which source did you download?
<soonick_cancun> i used apt-get source abiword
<bdmurray> and you used make instead of debuild?
<soonick_cancun> yes, i used make
<pwnguin> is "string-fix" for po files only or can it be xml?
<bdmurray> the po files are translations so I wouldn't use string-fix there.  Do you have an example?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: hmm, that is interesting
<pwnguin> http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/?p=fusion/plugins/colorfilter;a=commit;h=759fec
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: yes i tought that too
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: should i comment it in the bug. Should i try to package it myself?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: I'd comment on both in the bug
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: do you think it is a packaging bug?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: I'm really not certain.  What architecture are you using?
<bdmurray> pwnguin: what am I looking at exactly?
<pwnguin> its a diff to an xml file that controls a ccsm module
<pwnguin> click on diff ;)
<pwnguin> not a po file
<bdmurray> okay, I guess I'm not certain the right way to spell either of those words - is one of them wrong?
<pwnguin> no no
<pwnguin> i'd like that patch in ubuntu
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: an lg notebook with a celeron M i386
<pwnguin> the explaination of the tag on wiki/bugs/tags says non code stuff; i was curious if XML counted as non-code
<bdmurray> bug 209049 is a good example of what a string-fix bug is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209049 in unattended-upgrades "Spelling Mistake in 50unattended-upgrades" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209049
<pwnguin> so its fixing an existing string
<bdmurray> Basically they are typos or grammatical errors
<bdmurray> pwnguin: that's correct
<pwnguin> not nessecarily a fix by adding strings
<pwnguin> anyone opposed if i edit the wiki to reflect that?
<bdmurray> not I, that'd be great
<pwnguin> also, does anyone use a tag to reflect patch availability?
<bdmurray> It is possible to flag attachments as patches so that might be redundant
<pwnguin> well, it's a patch in git; not sure it really needs to be broken out into a patch
<bdmurray> which launchpad bug are you looking at?
<pwnguin> bug #237848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237848 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "colorfilter colorblind simulations not accessible in CCSM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237848
<bdmurray> hrm, if there were an upstream bug watch and that upstream bug were fixed it would be possible to search for that
<pwnguin> i pinged upstream last night and they got it fixed
<pwnguin> search for what?
<bdmurray> bugs resolved upstream
<pwnguin> i see
<pwnguin> it was faster to just ask on irc ;)
<pwnguin> rather than register a new account, ask a developer to look at it, link it on LP and so on =(
<pwnguin> anyways, mvo says the package will likely be pulled from upstream again this cycle
<bdmurray> I see your point there just isn't a good way to represent that this bug has a fix and for people to find it
<pwnguin> at which point, it'll be fixed without many knowing it was ever a bug
<bdmurray> and possibly fixed w/o the bug being closed which would be unfortunate
<pwnguin> i'll keep a watch on it :)
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: i have a lg notebook with a celeron M i386 is that relevant?
<pwnguin> does LP not track independent gforce installs very well?
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: the fact that you are using the i386 package and I'm using amd64 might be
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: that is true. But i find weird that when i compile it with make i dont get the bug
<bdmurray> ah, right
<bdmurray> I'm really at a loss now
<bdmurray> jcastro: ping
<Nattgew> hi i followed up on #69925, a workaround has been found, so i think it can be marked as triaged, can somebody do that?
<pwnguin> bug #69925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 69925 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Amilo L1310G laptop fan stops at kernel load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/69925
<pwnguin> kernel bugs have a slightly different work flow
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: ok i have reported what i found and ill try to test it on another amd64 computer to see if the arquitecture is causing the bug
<soonick_cancun> thank you for your time ;)
<bdmurray> soonick_cancun: no problem, thank you for helping out!
<soonick_cancun> bdmurray: ;) see you
<hggdh> Nattgew: this bug has a binary dsdt
<jcastro> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> jcastro: a triager who just left and I were looking at an abiword bug, nothing that exciting
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> the 2.6 inclusion bug?
<bdmurray> no, just some odd behaviour that I thought you might know someone who could help out with
<Nattgew> hggdh what does that mean exactly?
<sectech> Can someone wishlist bug #237941? It's been reported upstream... I have linked the bug to the report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237941 in firefox-3.0 "Bookmarking Folder Location" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237941
<sectech> I can't find a dup on launchpad for this issue
<sectech> Hopefully I did that right...
<derien> hi all
<hggdh> hi derien
<derien> is it possible to help you guys out? i allways wanted to get more involved into ubuntu
<hggdh> it is possible, and you are welcome
<derien> cool thx
<hggdh> derien: if you wan tot help triaging bugs, you may want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<bdmurray> derien: if you have any specific questions feel free to ask
<derien> oh, i have a lot of questions
<derien> which programming languages are you using for fixing bugs?
<persia> derien: Any and all.
<derien> great. so i can learn a lot
<persia> Mostly C, python, perl, shell, make though.
<derien> no java? :-(
<persia> Things like Java, Ruby, Haskell, OCaml, etc. tend to be less common.
<derien> ok, good to know
<derien> and you guys take charge of every bug in ubuntu? how many are there?
<techno_f1eak> if i can't reproduce bug #237910, can i mark it as invalid? it works perfectly normal, as it should
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237910 in thunderbird "Thunderbird totally messed up handling of e-mail attachement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237910
<bdmurray> techno_f1eak: possibly, I'm curious about their version of thunderbird though that line from apport is quite odd
<bdmurray> techno_f1eak: you might also consider adding a screencast of what you did to make sure you and the reporter are on the same page
<techno_f1eak> bdmurray: ok :)
<derien> can everyone pick any bug in the launchpad?
<pwnguin> well, no.
<pwnguin> the most obvious case is "security bugs"
<pwnguin> but basically, yea, anyone can work on bugs. you are one of the "many eyes making bugs shallow"
<techno_f1eak> another one, bug #237905 can be due to the website being designed to work with certain versions of a browser, so what do i mark it as?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237905 in firefox-3.0 "there is a problem with hotmail, only loads in basic mode" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237905
<kees> well, "private" bugs.  security bugs can be worked on, they just have a slightly different work-flow
<derien> could you explain me the "normal" work-flow? pick, patch and reup?
<pwnguin> theres a wiki page that kinda outlines that
<pwnguin> ubuntu's big enough that there are people who specialize in each of the three verbs you listed
<pwnguin> some people triage bugs, making sure the bug exists and asks the submitter for more information etc
<derien> and where shall i begin as a newcomer?
<pwnguin> start with your own bugs ;)
<pwnguin> if there's software in Ubuntu you'd like to see better overall, start looking at the bug reports there. especially troublesome are the reports that have seen no attention
<pwnguin> "new/unconfirmed" type bugs
<pwnguin> derien: the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs is a good place to start reading. I'm sure #ubuntu-bugs will be happy to answer questions about it :)
<derien> ok, i read it all night long.
<leoquant> is this site off. supported by ubuntu (alan pope)? : http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/  its not really up=to-date (coming soon-button with the 8.04 version)
<mrooney> leoquant: well, it is on the domain so it must be somewhat official, although it does appear very out of date
<leoquant> mroony. that button on the left.......
<leoquant> perhaps we tranform it into a 8.04.1 button.
<dupondje> ogasawara: helloow
<dupondje> :D
<ogasawara> dupondje: hiya, I posted a quick update to your bug report
<dupondje> I saw, i'm home now, next to the pc :)
<dupondje> dunno what I can try :D
<ogasawara> dupondje: refresh my memory which bug id your report is
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235889 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: archhttp64/7146/0x1000000001" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> upgraded to newest kernel that came out this week
<dupondje> no fix
<ogasawara> dupondje: yah, I wouldn't expect it to have been resolved
<dupondje> me neither :) but ok, I tried it :P
<ogasawara> dupondje: that basically had fixes for specific SRU's
<ogasawara> dupondje: be right back . . .
<mrooney> bug 237990, is there any known master for this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237990 in nautilus "Appearance preferances background doesn't respond to mouse clicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237990
<mrooney> it links to a forum post, apparently updating from -proposed fixes it
<mrooney> so that would seem to imply it has already been addressed
<bdmurray> mrooney: you could check the changelog of the proposed package maybe
<mrooney> the problem is I have no idea what package it is
<mrooney> what package is the Appearances app?
<mrooney> gnome-appearance-properties, got it :)
<mrooney> bdmurray: got it... bug 236778, should I tag as metabug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236778 in gnome-desktop "gnome appearance properties causes CPU spike hardy-proposed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236778
<bdmurray> mrooney: that'd be great!
<ogasawara> dupondje: sorry for the delay - while we're waiting for an Intrepid kernel to become available you may want to give the git bisect a try if you're comfortable
<ogasawara> dupondje: we obviously don't expect bug reporters to know how to do that, but it will help
<dupondje> I understand :)
<dupondje> oki
<dupondje> its a bug
<dupondje> in ubuntu kernel patches ...
<dupondje> compiled the kernel the Ubuntu kernels are based on
<dupondje> and that one works
<dupondje> linux_2.6.24.orig.tar.gz it is
<dupondje> ogasawara ?
<ogasawara> dupondje: so I think the hardy kernel was rebased with the 2.6.24.3 stable kernel from upstream
<dupondje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<dupondje> here I got the tar from
<dupondje> compiled without the ubuntu patch: works
<dupondje> with patch: crash
<ogasawara> dupondje: care to post your findings to the bug report?  It'll be easier for me to bring it to the attn of the kernel team
<dupondje> i'll do
<dupondje> there are changes in the scheduler.c
<dupondje> in that patch
<dupondje> so prolly something missed there
<dupondje> comment added
<ogasawara> dupondje: can you be specific about which patch too
<dupondje> fixed
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> going to sleep
<dupondje> nite :D
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-07
<pwnguin> there has got to be a way to divorce myself from baltix
<pwnguin> im tired of active bug reports from them where everything else is closed
<pwnguin> for example , Bug #163707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163707 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg should link with system ffmpeg libraries (libavcodec, etc)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163707
<pwnguin> closed in ubuntu, still open in baltix, still shows up on my lp homepage =(
<persia> pwnguin: unsubscribe
<pwnguin> im not subscribed
<pwnguin> but it does show up in my related bugs list
<pwnguin> which i like because im terrible at actually subscribing to bugs =(
<hggdh> pwnguin: it will show up in related because you commented or acted on the bug
<hggdh> persia, is baltix still around?
<pwnguin> hggdh|away: i know, but it'd be nice to let LP know I care as little about baltix bugs as baltix seems to ;)
<JohnPhys> my apologies if this is better asked in #ubuntu.  Is there any way to use the kernel ntfs (read only) driver to mount ntfs partitions, without using ntfs-3g/fuse?  I ask because I would like to do so to rescue ntfs partitions that ntfs-3g cannot mount, but both /sbin/mount.ntfs and /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g point to /bin/ntfs-3g, and I cannot seem to find a command that will let me mount using the kernel driver.  Was this fea
<hggdh|away> JohnPhys: this is indeed better asked in #ubuntu, sorry.
<JohnPhys> hggdh: Thanks.  Though some might consider it a bug if the kernel ntfs driver can't be used :)
<simi> hi, this bug in kubuntu hardy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/199393   should be fixed by an update
<simi> the comunity find a fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199393 in dolphin "servicemenu for amarok has an invalid menu entry "addAsPodcast"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<simi> but it should be send by an update to the other kubuntu users
<pwnguin> the good news is it's a cheap fix
<pwnguin> desktop-file
<pwnguin> but i dont run kubuntu so it's not something i can test much
<simi> pwnguin: i had this bug and fixed with that , it works
<simi> but is not nice for a user to search for a fix
<simi> i live vith this a time
<simi> and now i searched a fix
<pwnguin> what you want is probably an SRU
<simi> and it would be nice to be fixed by an update to delphin that will fiix that file
<simi> pwnguin: SRU=?
<pwnguin> stable release update
<pwnguin> basically, a few developers jump through hoops they set up to fix stuff without breaking things
<simi> i belive that this entire fix can be made with one command
<pwnguin> not quite
<simi> at least someone with more linux knowlege place there this command
<simi> on the webpage
<pwnguin> basically, someone needs to grab the source package and fix it the right way, then re-upload it for building into binary packages
<simi> and the beginers should not open and paste in the file, just paste that command
<pwnguin> the trick is getting a developer to do it; ive marked it desktop-file and bitesize, which might make it a bit more visible
<lifeless> well, uploading a debdiff is easy for new developers to do
<pwnguin> aside from making a debdiff or pestering people in #kubuntu-devel, im not sure what more you can do
<pwnguin> i cant help but imagine that if any of the people on that bug report knew what a debdiff was, they would have added it already
<simi> only the packagen mainteiner can fix it then?
<simi> or anyone can get the deb fix it and post the fix somewere?
<pwnguin> anyone can get the source package with apt-get source, fix it, create a debdiff and attach it to that bug
<pwnguin> then it goes through those hoops for SRU
<pwnguin> if you'd like to learn more #ubuntu-motu regularly helps people with learning this stuff
<simi> thx, i do not know if i have the time to try learn about packages, i know some c and more c# but i do not know much about bash and linux, and i have exams in this period of time
<dupondje> pfft
<dupondje> that hardy git is so big :(
<dupondje> there goes my data limit :x
<dupondje> ogasawara: u there ?
<dupondje> don't understand shit of how that bisect works
<dupondje> somebody can help me on how to run that bisect ...
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu ?
<dupondje> its to fix a bug ... so :x
<dupondje> :(
<dupondje> I cloned the hardy git ...
<dupondje> but now ?
<dupondje> need to set a good & a bad version it seems ...
<dupondje> the original is good, the ubuntu is bad ...
<dupondje> but how to set that ?!
<LimCore> cryptsetup executed from rcS.d incorrectly input password (shows the password instead dott it out with *)  how to report this bug - against what package
<Hobbsee> er, cryptsetup, i'd guess
<LimCore> this is security bug isnt it?  showing the password on screen
<LimCore> which is very important (AES passphrase)
<LimCore> apt-file update displayed problems like:   Can't get http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-amd64.gz       is this a known problem?
<Hobbsee> youd' have to talk to whoever runs the pl mirror about that
<Hobbsee> and yes, it probably is a security bug.
<dupondje> nobody knows how bisect works ... and then I need to try it ... Great :(
<LimCore> indie bug text, how to refer to other bug?  bug#1234 or just paste https://...... link
<LimCore> dupondje: I bet LKML does know. Bisecting kernel bug?
<dupondje> ubuntu kernel bug yes
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/235889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235889 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: archhttp64/7146/0x1000000001" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> dupondje: LKML (google it)  know how to do it ; perhaps also see kernelnewbies.org
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238086
<ubottu> LimCore: Error: This bug is private
<dupondje> nothing on kernelnewbies :(
<dupondje> and yes i know LKML ... but what should I do there ... its a Ubuntu bug ... not kernel bug
<LimCore> hmm
<dupondje> I tought: git bisect good origin, git bisect bad master
<dupondje> but doesn't work :s
<persia> dupondje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild http://kerneltrap.org/node/11753 http://boinkor.net/archives/2006/11/using_git_bisect_to_locate_bug_1.html http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=R7_LY-ceFbE
<LimCore> dupondje: hmm I gouess you may ask on LKML...   especially if the bug is not caused by ubuntu-only patch.  (but even if it is, they should aid with general use of the  tool)
<persia> Oh, and http://www.kernel.org/doc/local/git-quick.html#bisect , which is probably the most useful
<dupondje> there are like 1000 patches since origin -> current kernel :s
<dupondje> so I need to try them all ?!
<persia> dupondje: bisect should give you a binary search algorithm to try them all, so you ought find it in 10 tries. (2^10 = 1024)
<dupondje> fatal: Entry 'debian/changelog' not uptodate. Cannot merge.
<dupondje> ? :s
<dupondje> git bisect good origin
<dupondje> git bisect bad master
<dupondje> should work ?! :s
<LimCore> dupondje: usually you need to try log2 of them, so 8 iterations I guess
<LimCore> 10
 * LimCore notes what persia written
<persia> LimCore: You may well be correct.  I didn't count the actual number of revisions :)
<dupondje> Bisecting: 39324 revisions left to test after this
<dupondje> whoot :x
<LimCore> =)
<LimCore> 39000 revisisions is like 16 iterations
<LimCore> I would guess
<persia> That's more like 15...
 * persia defers to LimCore
<dupondje> starting to compile ...
<dupondje> will take some years :)
<LimCore> dupondje: its nice that you help
<LimCore> all thoes patches are from kernel.org right?  or are some unique to ubu ntu
<dupondje> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.24-16.30.diff.gz
<dupondje> this patch
<dupondje> introduces the bug
<LimCore> what is it from?
<LimCore> I guess it would be nice to report to LKML if not already
<dupondje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<dupondje> no LimCore, the kernel.org kernels are fine
<kahrytan> Is the fix @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyNVidiaProprietary7300Workaround in Hardy?
<qense> hello
<dupondje> that bisect is so useless
<dupondje> it doesn't even boot ...
<dupondje> need to bisect http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.24-16.30.diff.gz
<dupondje> not all million patches :(
<Hobbsee> seeing as that .diff.gz isn't in git, why would you expect git bisect to work?
<dupondje> I trust what people say to me what to do ...
<Iulian> Hey
<qense> hi Iulian
<Iulian> Hiya qense
<qense> Do you think bug 203096 is a wrong error in the/a hardware list or is it a bug in the code of gnome-power-manager?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203096 in hal "Max brightness is not max brightness" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203096
<dupondje> bisect is crap
<dupondje> totally
<dupondje> Bisecting: 994 revisions left to test after this
<dupondje> fatal: Entry 'debian/changelog' not uptodate. Cannot merge.
<dupondje> U can compile 1 version
<dupondje> the u say it doesn't work
<dupondje> and its fucked up
<dupondje> omg
<dupondje> bisect-crap
<dupondje> Bisecting: 123 revisions left to test after this
<dupondje> and still not compiling ...
<dupondje> rofl
<qense> What part of Ubuntu/Linux/GNU is responsible for keeping track of the opening and closing of DVD/CD-drives?
<jpds> qense: hal?
<qense> I tried lshal -m, but when I opened my CD-Drive, nothing showed up there
 * Nightrose waves at bdmurray
<Nightrose> hi :)   mind extending my membership in bug control?
<JohnPhys> Is there anyone here from the ntfs-3g project that can help with Bug #232443 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232443 in ntfs-3g "Let the user choose between ntfs-3g and ntfs kernel driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232443
<askand> Hi, I have been told to file a bugreport about the issue mentioned here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9599/ What package should I file the bug against? unrar or unrar-nonfree?
<askand> ﻿Hi, I have been told to file a bugreport about the issue mentioned here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9599/ What package should I file the bug against? unrar or unrar-nonfree?
<geser> have you tried to reproduce it with both to see which one shows this problem?
<pwnguin> waa? does sourceforge accept openID now?
<crimsun> yes
<pwnguin> well this is handy.
<pwnguin> well, it was supposed to be useful. has anyone tried using their LP openID with SF?
<pwnguin> nvm
<mnemo> are you guys aware that all libsdl based games (including extreme tux racer, supertux and openarena) are broken when running under compiz???
<mnemo> i filed this bug about it --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/237955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237955 in compiz "Gnome panel flickers through into fullscreen SDL games" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<mnemo> my guess is that A LOT of other games are also affected by this flickering bug
<mnemo> so this 1 bugfix can potentially fix problems in tons of packages simultanously
<pwnguin_> so this is fullscreen only stuff
<pwnguin> mnemo: gunroar works for me
<mnemo> ok, im gonna try that one as well.. hold on
<pwnguin> woa.
<pwnguin> i put compiz on extras
<pwnguin> did not like
<mnemo> i get tons of graphics bugs in gunroar
<mnemo> im running compiz with the cube etc
<pwnguin> if i might make a suggestion: compiz is not gaming-ready
<mnemo> pwnguin: well... i agree about compiz being buggy but it's also on my default on ubuntu
<pwnguin> huh
<mnemo> pwnguin: the bugs im talking about here they repro even when you boot of a live CD
<askand> Hello, what should I do if I do not know what package to file the bug against?
<mnemo> askand: tell us about the bug, maybe we know what the right package is
<askand> ﻿mnemo: hi, I found that a bug had already been reported; 186921 but marked as invalid
<pwnguin> mnemo: supertux doesn
<pwnguin> mnemo: supertux doesn't do anything invalid for me
<mnemo> pwnguin: did you set my a gnome panel item like the repro steps says?
<pwnguin> mnemo: three years ago, yes
<pwnguin> mnemo: fun tip: change the color of iowait to yellow to get an idea whether something's cpu (blue) or disk (yellow) intensive
<mnemo> pwnguin: interesting... what graphics card do you have on your machine?
<pwnguin> nvidia
<pwnguin> geforce 6600gt
<mnemo> ok I got an intel x3100 card and I've already talked to another guy with a radeon card who also saw this bug
<pwnguin> i dont have a hardy liveCD handy though
<mnemo> i wonder if you have some configuration change on your machine that causes the bug to disappear
<pwnguin> perhaps
<mnemo> yeah, it would be really interesting to see if the bug repros using a live cd on your system
<pwnguin> if i made a new user, you think it'd repro?
<mnemo> nah, I think you need the exact packages that the live cd has
<pwnguin> the live CD probably wont use nvidia
<dupondje> ogasawara ? :)
<askand> How big files can I upload to launchpad?
<askand> I have now uploaded the files requested in bug 186921 , can someone please reopen the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186921 in file-roller "Asking for password with missing archive volume" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186921
<emgent> heya
<kahrytan> bug #238191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238191 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Nvidia 7200gs does not boot with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238191
<kahrytan> Anyone care to clarify my bug?
<mrooney> anyone have any idea what to do with bug #231927?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231927 in ubuntu "Multitouch mousepad working as basic mouse pad on Macbook Air" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231927
<sectech> Can someone review bug #237925 with me?  The reporter claims it works with OSS, so I am considering assigning it to Alsa also
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237925 in ubuntu "Sound card Yamaha YMF744b not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237925
<dupondje> whooot
<dupondje> ogasawara: ????
<dupondje> :)
<mrooney> sectech: any idea what error -16 means?
<sectech> Not a clue... I am looking that up now
<kahrytan> bug #238191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238191 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Ubuntu 8.04 with Nvidia 7200gs does not start x with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238191
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/235889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235889 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: archhttp64/7146/0x1000000001" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> WITH code what crashes it ...
<crimsun> mrooney: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=blob;f=include/asm-generic/errno-base.h;h=65115978510ff2a2a8f6cd3610007b844746be78;hb=HEAD
<crimsun> sectech: it belongs against linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24
<sectech> Okay
<sectech> thanks crimsun
<mrooney> crimsun: so the dash there doesn't indicate a negative 16 error code?
<dupondje> damned
<dupondje> packages.ubuntu.org is on its ass :x
<dupondje> .com :P
<crimsun> mrooney: it does.
<sectech> At least we got a fail in dmesg... makes it easier to track down
<sectech> I want the reporter to update his kernel before I confirm though... just to be 100% sure everything is current
<crimsun> the problem is that the codec isn't ready.
<mnemo> i've installed a not-yet published bugfix package in order to verify a fix... now I wonder, how can I revert back to the published distro package? I tried "sudo apt-get install --reinstall package" but then it just sasys "Package can't be downloaded" ??
<crimsun> pci/ymfpci/ymfpci_main.c needs to wait a few hundred milliseconds additional
<sectech> crimsun, so it would be safe to confirm as is?
<crimsun> no
<sectech> ok
<sectech> I'll wait until the reporter runs his updates.
<crimsun> the timeout can be an artifact of the reporter's specific hardware, which does not imply a bug in snd_ymfpci_codec_ready().  Granted, it's of wishlist importance that snd_ymfpci_codec_ready() be modified to wait a bit longer.
<crimsun> there's one more possibility, which can be tested by disabling the printer port in bios.
<sectech> I'll make the request, crimsun
<crimsun> thanks :)
<sectech> Not a problem... I'm glad your around to help
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> wrote patch myself
<dupondje> and it works :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-08
<ruiboon> should i close bug 234015? as it seems to be a specific faulty hardware issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234015 in pybluez "blueproximity is unable to find bluetooth devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234015
<lucas> mp
<lucas> oops
<qense> hello
<qense> can someone help me out on bug 229477 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229477 in hal "most of the laptopkeys don't work " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229477
<qense> I don't know what part is responsible for keeping track of the status of the CD/DVD-drive, lshal -m didn't show anything here
<qense> what should I ask him for?
<albert23> qense: that may happen if some process is accessing the cdrom
<albert23> qense: my first question would be: is there a cd in the drive?
<qense> aargh! of course
<qense> I forgot that
<albert23> qense: and if there is a cd in the drive, lsof | grep cdrom may tell what is keeping the drive busy
<qense> and where there isn't? Isn't the closure and opening of CD/DVD drives monitored by the hardware itself?
<albert23> qense: I tried the lshal -m trick, but that didn't say anything for me either
<albert23> so I guess the hardware may handle the key directly indeed
<qense> ok, thx
<ciaramooney> Hey hows the global bug hunt going?
<ciaramooney> Hey, would the following qualify as a "wishlist"? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/238303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238303 in pm-utils "Please merge pm-utils 1.1.2.2-1 from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,New]
<qense> I wouldn' touch it
<qense> I think it's a workflow bug
<qense> since the universe sponsors are subscribed to it
<qense> main sponsors *
<qense> there were some pretty heavy discussions about workflow bugs lately and some people got angry
<qense> this kind of bugs are used to keep track of things the people who maintain the packages have to do
<qense> oops, I forgot to ping ciaramooney ;)
<qense> now I've did
<qense> done!
<ciaramooney> Lol. Thanks.
<qense> ;)
<ciaramooney> qense: I have a question. When a bug is triaged as "incomplete" launchpad says something like "If nothing happens in 60 days then it will be close" or something. Does this mean that the bug eventually gets taken off the tracker or at least "closed"
<ciaramooney> ?
<qense> they planned to mark the bug as invalid after 60 days
<qense> but if I'm right they disabled it and now stops couting down at 59 days to go
<ciaramooney> so it remains on the tracker, and has to be closed manually at some point?
<qense> yes
<qense> but there's some discussion about that
<qense> some people say a bug should never be markes as invalid unless it's not a bug or doesn't happen(anymore)
<qense> others say that inactive bugs take valuable space in search lists and make things harders/longer for people
<qense> the triage guide advices to close a bug after there hasn't been a response for more than a month after the last comment
<afflux> morning
<dejv_ntb> hello
<mrooney> hello!
<pwnguin> maybe a compromise should be reached along the lines of "dont mark expired bugs invalid, but do hide them from default searches
<pwnguin> oh thats annoying
<pwnguin> gnome bugzilla marks dups invalid and LP doesn't migrate to the dup
<pwnguin> oh thats interesting
<pwnguin> the dup also has a partner on LP
<pwnguin> if one was to trust upstream bug trackers, one could automatically suggest dups in LP
<Awsoonn> hi all~ how should 'X needs packaging' bugs be dealt with?
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/238170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238170 in ubuntu "Please sync farsight2 0.0.2-1 (universe) from Debian experimental." [Undecided,New]
<mrooney> Awsoonn: that is a workflow report so unless you really know what you are doing you probably shouldn't touch it
<Awsoonn> I want to learn what to do if possible
<mrooney> well, what I mean is, they are for developers themselves
<mrooney> see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-May/000851.html
<mrooney> basically triagers should avoid them as the devs are using them to track their own progress and not report a bug persay
<mrooney> I would recommend installing greasemonkey (if it isn't already) and Brian's script in that email, which puts in big text at the top "This is a workflow bug" so triagers know to leave them alone
<Awsoonn> alright
<Awsoonn> thank you
<mrooney> Awsoonn: no problem :) does it make sense?
<mrooney> it took me a fair amount of reading to (I think) wrap my head around them
<Awsoonn> totaly
<mrooney> okay, great, thanks for helping out
<mrooney> if you are looking for bugs to triage, do you know about #ubuntu-bugs-announce?
<mrooney> it announces bugs as they come in with packages and importance and status, etc, so you can scan that for interesting bugs you think you can help with, it is a useful resource
<Awsoonn> nope, I'll keep that in mind
<alan_m> I have a question, would firefox maximizing so huge that the title bar goes underneath the top panel be considered a bug?
<alan_m> its not in fullscreen mode...but acts like it is, i have to PUT it in fullscreen, then resize it to get it back from doing this.
<Awsoonn> alan_m, I would say yes
<alan_m> its...quite annoying.
<alan_m> it does it on a regular install with no addons to firefox
<Awsoonn> It has happened to me as well, I feel your pain
<alan_m> i know if i remove firefox package and install it back it gives a quick fix...but..then it goes back to old habits :/
<alan_m> Awsoonn, even a clean profile doing it to you?
<Old_Soldier> mrooney: thanks for the linkage for that greasemonkey script
<Awsoonn> alan_m: it doesn't happen often to me
<alan_m> its nuts :/
<Old_Soldier> alan_m: it never happens to me but ive got plenty of extensions installed from other teams and trusty old foxclocks
<alan_m> yeah
<mrooney> Old_Soldier: no problem!
<mrooney> thank bdmurray really!
<Old_Soldier> im pretty new to bug triage ive been more involved in the forum teams and lately ubuntu docs but bug squad and bugcontrol is definitley complimentary to my other activities :)
<Awsoonn> problems with an upgrade go to what package?
<Old_Soldier> Awsoonn:  sometimes "problems with upgrade" are actually questions.  I always start off with making sure they dont have a transient archive server connection issue
 * Old_Soldier deals with that daily on the forums
<Old_Soldier> just my 2 cents :)
 * alan_m takes your 2 cents and runs hehe j/k
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/238035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238035 in synaptic "after upgrade computer acts like a client" [Undecided,New]
 * alan_m is confused by that description, heh, gonna read on
<alan_m> thats...weird
<Old_Soldier> i'd reply and get more information. its kind of confusing and really isnt very helpful
<Awsoonn> alan_m: indeed
<alan_m> yeah, im doing that now Old_Soldier
<Old_Soldier> lol but i guess i think too much like a forum rat
<alan_m> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/238035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238035 in synaptic "after upgrade computer acts like a client" [Undecided,New]
<alan_m> I cant do anything but add that comment to it....way more info needed.
<mohbana> hi
<darthanubis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs!
<Old_Soldier> hello mohbana
<mohbana> is there a bug file against ubuntu not adjusting the font settings? i.e., selecting no subpixel rendering has no effect
<darthanubis> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<darthanubis> thats how I find out the fast way if a bug exists or no
<darthanubis> t
<mohbana> could someone tell me?
<windmill> Hi, I'm about to report a bug on launchpad. I can't find a bug report for the specific problem. I read it's better to submit it through apport but it's not program crash, should I use the apport-cli version to submit?
<mrooney> windmill: good question, I have never used apport to submit a bug by hand, I don't know if that is proper or not
<dsas> windmill: If it's a GTK program you can click on "help->report a problem"
<windmill> dsas, I can't dot
<windmill> sorry, I was trying to say I can't do that because of the nature of the bug
<windmill> it displays a dialogue that I can't close, so technically the app (nautilus) is still running
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-01
<colonelqubit> Is it poor form for me to triage my own bugs?
<colonelqubit> I've had hibernation problems for a while and had an open bug for a month (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366264)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366264 in linux "[Dell XPS m1530] Resume fails after hibernate/suspend" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> colonelqubit: triage no, confirm yes
<colonelqubit> What about marking importance?
<colonelqubit> jtholmes was nice enough to tag the bug "hibernation", but there's no Importance level specified yet.
<lifeless> colonelqubit: importance is project-wide, not individual wide
<micahg> colonelqubit: I don't work with the kernel package, so I can't be of much help
<colonelqubit> lifeless: yes. That's why I was wondering if I should be the one marking importance, seeing as how I kind of have a personal bias on this one bug... :-)
<colonelqubit> micahg: Should I ask people in #ubuntu-kernel ?
<micahg> colonelqubit: probably worth a shot
<colonelqubit> micahg: thanks
<YoBoY> hi
<micahg> hi
<skroon> looking for kubuntu package: clicking on logout in the KDE menu causes my machine to _shut down_ (default behaviour after upgrades - no configuration done)
<skroon> any suggestions for a workaround also appreciated
<skroon> any suggestions which package to report the bug under?
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> hggdh: howdy
<hggdh> bdmurray, morning, can you please renew my bugs-control membership?
<bdmurray> hggdh: your lp id is hggdh2 correct?
<hggdh> bdmurray, correct
<plars> bdmurray: while you're at it... could I get an extension on my by a few weeks?  I've got that list I showed you down to <200 bugs, but it will take me longer than the 40 hours or so I have left
<plars> s/my/mine
<micahg> how often does membership expire?
<hggdh> micahg, yearly
<micahg> ok
<G__81> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi G__81
<G__81> hggdh, i did some triaging of bugs and then i couldnt come online so can i apply for the membership now ?
<hggdh> G__81, it all depends on experience -- how many you triaged, how correct was your triaging, etc
<hggdh> G__81, if I remember correctly, you were inactive for a long time, and got back a few weeks ago
<G__81> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~balajig81
<hggdh> looking
<G__81> inactive for long time ?
<hggdh> G__81, when I looked you up, you had pretty much no karma. Although I do not consider karma a precise indicator, having a *very* small karma shows one has been inactive
<G__81> no karma >
<G__81> :) i ve 43 :D
<sectech> heh then I am screwed...
<hggdh> heh. Well, yes, that's a pretty small karma... even I, not touching that many bugs/questions/etc in the last few months have a bit more than that...
 * micahg knows karma :)
<hggdh> again -- karma is *not* an indicator of being good on something, but it *is* an indicator of activity
<sectech> If I can ever kick this warcraft addiction maybe I can do something productive.
<hggdh> :-)
<sectech> Insufficient funds should do the trick...
<hggdh> G__81, I can see only two bugs with actions from you in 2009...
<sectech> hggdh,  If I end up expiring and eventually want to come back it wouldn't be a problem would it? Pending I actually start triaging more bugs?
<sectech> Not sure when I expire...
<hggdh> sectech, er, are you planning your death? ;-)
<hggdh> and, ah, reincarnation?
<sectech> hggdh,  lol no.... but I seem to have lost motivation for IT work at the moment...  I imagine it will come back in time.
<hggdh> sectech, you would be reinstated, provided you show new work (as everybody else)
<sectech> okay.
<G__81> hggdh, only 2 bugs ? no it cannot be on the other day i had done nearly 5-6 bugs
<G__81> i still remember that
<hggdh> G__81, please give me an URL with all your bugs (and yes, I could get it myself, but please look at it as a check you know where to find it)
<hggdh> and -- sectech -- I would also be in the same boat if I leave for a while
<sectech> fair is fair...
<micahg> hggdh: I'm been triaging over a month, so I can go back over my Incompletes now and poke people :)
<hggdh> micahg, yes... :-)
<G__81> hggdh, there are actually 3 bugs in total so what i would do is triage more bugs and then think about the next step
<G__81> and what happened to your application ?
<hggdh> G__81, yes, this is the issue: not enough bugs to show to the -control members you know what you are doing...
<hggdh> G__81, I guess Brian already took care of my renewal
<G__81> you became an ubuntu member ?
<hggdh> yes, I did... I finally came out of the closet ;-)
<G__81> oh great congrats
<hggdh> thanks
<G__81> hggdh, 5 a day should be fine right ?
<G__81> :)
<hggdh> G__81, yes, it should... keep in mind that it is not only the number of bugs you triage, but *how* you do it
<G__81> yes
<G__81> i understand
<G__81> i am more focused on bug fixing
<G__81> :)
<hggdh> :-)
<kklimonda> hggdh: bug 382391 is wishlist... confirmed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382391 in bash-completion "completion support for "ubuntu-bug"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382391
<bencrisford> !info gcomrpis
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package gcomrpis does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> !info gcompris
<ubot4> bencrisford: gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.4-1.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 523 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<hggdh> kklimonda, still need me?
<hggdh> kklimonda, I think it is worth it... a wishlist?
<kklimonda> ya
<hggdh> kklimonda, I set it to wishlist, but left it otherwise as it was
<kklimonda> ok, thanks
<askand> Hi, since upgrading to Jaunty I hade a lot of crashes, someone over at #nautilus said, when I shoed him the trace of nautilus chrashed, that it looked like it was because of a pango or a cairo crash. Since these libraries are widely used in gnome this could indeed  explain that I had a lot of crashing. Is this a plausible theory?
<hggdh> askand, yes, it is
<askand> hggdh: How can I find out?
<hggdh> askand, looking at the stacktrace...
<hggdh> which functions, from which packages, are crashing
<askand> hggdh: I'm not sure where to look really, here is the trace from nautilus http://pastebin.com/m50704da6 and another from gimp http://pastebin.com/m6a85888d
<hggdh> askand, looking at it
<hggdh> askand, first pastebin, frame #2 is cairo
<bcurtiswx> hi all/hggdh
<hggdh> hi bcurtiswx
<hggdh> askand, it seems pango called cairo, and cairo barfed on a free()
<askand> hggdh: okey
<hggdh> askand, same thing with the second BT
<askand> hggdh: great
<hggdh> askand, one thing you can try if to search for a dupe on b.g.o
<askand> What is b.g.o?
<hggdh> copy & paste one of the BTs here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/dupfinder/simple-dup-finder.cgi
<hggdh> b.g.o is bugzilla.gnome.org
<hggdh> the bug tracking system (BTS) for gnome
<askand> ah :)
<askand> hggdh: I get "     A stack trace was found in the bug description you specified.  It appears     that the first few relevant function calls in the stacktrace are" and some function calls and then "The following bug reports  contain all 5     function calls and likely match the bug description you gave" but it shows no bugs
<askand> But I'll ask in #cairo too :)
<hggdh> askand, so there is no hit for the first BT
<hggdh> askand, now try the second BT. If it gets the same result, then it seems it is a new thing
<askand> I will try, it's like firefox feels I'm on to sometthing, it crashes more than ever
<hggdh> askand, this is on FF? Or across the board?
<askand> hggdh: across the board
<hggdh> weird. Jaunty, up-to-date, no non-ubuntu packages?
<askand> hggdh: yes, memcheck is fine to, there was no dupes on the other trace either
<hggdh> askand, sounds like something common (but, then, if all BTs show cairo on top, cairo is the commonality)
<hggdh> are you running low on available memory?
<askand> hggdh: nope
<askand> hggdh: I am told that "crash in malloc means heap corruption means run valgrind"
<hggdh> askand, yes, this is quite possible
<hggdh> so... valgrind the beast. Take a deep breath, and get something to do while valgrind runs
<persia> Note that it's worth checking the values being passed to malloc().  Sometimes the problem is actually that someone tries to allocate several petabytes by accident.
<hggdh> heh
<persia> One example might be failing to deference a pointer in a rarely used code path.  There are others.
<hggdh> looking at the BT, in this case it seems it was a call to malloc 404 bytes
<hggdh> askand, one command line for valgrind: G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --track-origins=yes --show-reachable=yes --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=valgrind.log <command>
<hggdh> where <command> is whatever you are trying to run
<persia> yeah, 404 bytes indicates something else is wrong.
<hggdh> and it seems to happen on many different applications... X?
<persia> What's a bug number for this set of issues?
<hggdh> askand, ^^
<askand> persia: bug 382504 is one
<ubot4> askand: Bug 382504 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/382504 is private
<persia> askand, Could you subscribe me?  That's extra private.
<askand> persia: done
<persia> askand, That looks deep indeed.  You say you're getting lots of crashes in different applications  with these symptoms?  Have you tried a memcheck run?
<askand> persia: yes, a memcheck sucessfully ran for >24 h without errors
<askand> persia: hggdh: now I have obtained a valgrind log from a gimpcrash
<hggdh> askand, good. Do you have a bug opened for the crash?
<askand> hggdh: no I will file one
<askand> hggdh: here is the log in the mantime, a long one http://pastebin.com/m6f348f57
<askand> meantime*
<askand> hggdh: bug 382563
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382563 in ubuntu "Gimp crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382563
<askand> Hm, firefox, on which I run another valgrind froze now, dont know if I should kill it or wait..
<hggdh> heh. Wait a bit
<hggdh> even more confusing, valgrind shows a segv in gtk (http://pastebin.ca/1444068)
<hggdh> now I *am* confused, askand. How did you get the valgrind and backtrace?
<askand> hggdh: hm I got the backtrace running gdb on a crashfile
<askand> and I got the valgrind log with the command you mentioned above
<hggdh> same run?
<hggdh> or from a different crash?
<askand> from a different crahs
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> askand, do me a favour, and please run, on  a terminal, "apport-collect -p gimp 382563"
<askand> hggdh: it wasn't a lot that was uploaded
<hggdh> that's OK, the important part is the dependencies file
<askand> ok
<hggdh> hum. You are using nvidia. Which nvidia is this?
<askand> hggdh: the one from thre repos
<askand> not sure what version it is
<BUGabundo> ora boas noites
<hggdh> ora, ora, BUGabundo
<hggdh> askand, do you run compiz?
<askand> hggdh: I do usually yes
<BUGabundo> Hellow: hggdh
<hggdh> hello BUGabundo :-)
<hggdh> askand, can you try disabling compiz?
<Hellow> wait, what?
<Hellow> lol
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL Hellow.... sorry for the higilght
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<Hellow> ROFLOL
<askand> hggdh: sure
<askand> hggdh: are you suspecting compiz? :)
<hggdh> askand, since this happens across the board, I am suspecting either compiz or X
<askand> hggdh: I had gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in _XSend if that might be related
<hggdh> it might, but it is still too early to say anything
<askand> Ok, I got a trace for that too in bug 382143 , but I have disabled compiz now, I'll be back if things continues to crash
<ubot4> askand: Bug 382143 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/382143 is private
<askand> oh it was private too
<hggdh> heh
<askand> now its public
<hggdh> askand, I subcribed myself, and put it back as private -- the coredump is still there
<hggdh> let's wait for apport to retrace it, and delete the coredump, then... back to public
<askand> hggdh: what's in the coredump that should be private?
<kklimonda> askand: depends on program - passwords, emails etc. ;)
<askand> kklimonda: ohh, yeah that can remain private indeed
<kklimonda> askand: basically a lot of private data
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> hey :)
<BUGabundo> did you enjoy the album I gave you ?
<hggdh> askand, it can have anything that was loaded in the memory address space -- for example, encryption keys
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's nice
<BUGabundo> humm really?
<BUGabundo> I though you were a METAL dude
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: nah, I listen to all kind of music.
<kklimonda> how to get list of patches applied on ubuntu kernel?
<hggdh> changelog?
<dtchen> kklimonda: there is no easily-parsed list, unfortunately. the kernel team uses git (just as most distros tracking upstream do).
<dtchen> kklimonda: on the other hand, it is fairly readable; see kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<kklimonda> dtchen: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-02
<BUGabundo> what's up with python-glade ?
<BUGabundo> Err http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt karmic/main python-gtk2 2.15.1-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo>   404 Not Found
<BUGabundo> humm actually pythong gtk
<kklimonda> mirrors are out of sync?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> either that or someone set 404 on files again
<BUGabundo> to prevent upgrades
<BUGabundo> let me rerun it, and if fail, change servers
<dtchen> BUGabundo: seems available on us.archive
<plars> I have a bug against linux kernel that I would like to link to the upstream task, but the only current task is with linux (Ubuntu), what's the magic to open a task against Linux so that I can link to the upstream?
<dtchen> plars: which bug #?
<plars> dtchen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/381196
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381196 in linux "network card/driver (sis190) doesn't notice when cable is unplugged" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> thanks dtchen
<dtchen> plars: you should choose "Also affects project"
<dtchen> plars: then use the search dialog (ugh) to find Linux
<plars> dtchen: hmm, I thought I tried that and it returned a list of pretty much every known package
<plars> will try again
<dtchen> plars: yes, the search is awful
<dtchen> plars: i've already linked it for you
<plars> *sigh* ok
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<dtchen> sorry, i've been playing with LP for so long that its black magick bits are second nature :/
<BUGabundo> cwillu: don't poke too much.. you may break it
 * cwillu checks the stick
<cwillu> still good
<BUGabundo> plars: humm I have and older bug for that
 * BUGabundo hates SiS HW
<BUGabundo> cwillu: LOL
<cwillu> so, if pm-utils is making vbetool unnecessary vbetool calls that breaks my suspend with kms enabled, who should I go poke?
<dtchen> the pm-utils maintainers :)
<cwillu> I'm curious if any of them hide around here :)
<cwillu> already added pm-utils to the relevant bug, but was hoping to have a conversation while I have a laptop that I can demonstrate the problem on handy
<cwillu> wow it looks good to have native resolution vterms
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: are you there?
<persia> bcurtiswx, I'll recommend giving context when asking for someone.  Many IRC clients allow the user to review highlight lines, which can be confusing without information.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: may I PM you?
<bcurtiswx> persia: ty sry :D
<BUGabundo> hey persia
<persia> bcurtiswx, No need to be sorry :)
<persia> Hi BUGabundo
<bcurtiswx> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> mrooney: im reading the spec on making banshee the default player for Ubuntu.  You mention a need to focus on regression bugs (or bugs in general) for banshee.  I think a bug day would be a great start to help you out!
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: yeah, that could be good, but we need some official way to triage them first :)
<mrooney> something like a karmic-transition tag, so the desktop team can easily see what the main issues are and track their progress
<bcurtiswx> mrooney: yeah I was just thinking something like that
<mrooney> and really it would be like a QA day, probably involving filing bugs too?
<mrooney> I emailed jcastro about this I think
<mrooney> something that results in a nice list on a wiki or bug search and the desktop team can pick important ones and milestone them
<bcurtiswx> well, a hug day could focus on tagging banshee bugs with a "karmic-transition".. QA day could add ones not already there... having the hug day first to see whats already out there
<bcurtiswx> mrooney: i can add a tag to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags page.
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: yeah that could be good, some standard would be nice
<mrooney> that we could use say for empathy as well and future default swaps
<bcurtiswx> yeah, hmmm.. something generic
<mrooney> maybe as-default-<release> or <release>-default-transition
<mrooney> I don't think the package name needs to be there as probably all the bugs would be on that package?
<persia> I'm not sure why it needs a special transition tag.  We didn't usually do that in the past when there was a change.
<persia> It's clear that it's banshee that needs review, but that's likely in general, rather than only a subset of bugs.
<bcurtiswx> i was thinking "transition-regression": Bugs that have potential issues as they transition to default in a development release
<mrooney> persia: but that doesn't mean it wouldn't improve QA and help upstream know what our the top things to fix
<bcurtiswx> maybe my wording could be better
<persia> mrooney, Hrm.
<persia> I think I like bcurtiswx's suggestion better: the set of behaviours that regress due to the transition is probably more interesting than that the package is transitioning.
<mrooney> yeah that seems good
<bcurtiswx> ok, i will add it to the generic section of the bugs/tags page
<mrooney> I just think some way to generate a list of the regressions and track them is important
<mrooney> plus if we have a standard we can encourage testing and bug filing in a more actionable way
<persia> mrooney, Just be careful: I'm sure that some folk will complain that they lost some of their metadata (e.g. ratings), but I'm not sure that class of thing is easily fixed.
<persia> There's probably the class of "the button moved and I can't find it" bugs as well.
<mrooney> persia: well the tag doesn't mean the things have to fixed, just that they are regressions being tracked
<persia> I understand.  I just don't think it's worth tracking those classes of change (UI changes, internal storage changes), as they are inherently unfixable.
<mrooney> sure, we can invalidate those
<bcurtiswx> wow, wiki.ubuntu.com is sloooooooow
<persia> Those with installed systems can continue to use Rhythmbox, and the issues don't affect new installs.
<bcurtiswx> ok transition-regression added to the bugs/tags list
<mrooney> well there is a migration from RB as well so, that makes it nice in this case
<mrooney> I think it brings over all that stuff
<mrooney> same for empathy
<persia> Hrm?  We're forcing users to switch, rather than just installing the other by default?
<bcurtiswx> I will send an e-mail to the bug squad list mentioning the new tag..
<mrooney> I meant each has an importer from the previous default
<mrooney> not to imply that it will be forced but that users already using one can migrate without too much pain / loss
<lifeless> persia: data is good
<lifeless> persia: and ui bugs are most certainly fixable; the fix may not be what the user asks for though :)
<persia> lifeless, UI bugs are good when they indicate an issue with the UI of the program they are filed against.  UI bugs are less good when they indicate an attachment to an alternative.  e.g. "I can't find the Start button on my GNOME Desktop".
<lifeless> persia: sure; I'd turn that into 'Need a Switch-To-Ubuntu manual/video' and mark lots of duplicates :)
<persia> lifeless, Hrm.  Hadn't thought of them as documentation bugs.  I bow to your greater insight :)
<bcurtiswx> mrooney: are there any bugs you know of right now that fits the "transition-regression" tag right now?
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: yeah, one sec
<bcurtiswx> haha, sorry for the  "right now" twice
<lifeless> The next 10-fold increase will give us 10 times the confused users :)
<bcurtiswx> lifeless: as long as there are resources out there, I believe that there's no worry for confusing users.. they'll learn
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: the more people we reach, the less individually motivated-about-the-tech-or-philosophy they are
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: we need to be making Ubuntu, *and* the surrounding resources, better to reach them well
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: there's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/235529 and the most prominent perhaps http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385965, not sure if we have a downstream for that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 235529 in banshee "no option for audio to fade out on exit/stop, fade in on play/resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bcurtiswx> lifeless: i think the idea of a "install movie" helps this out.. as it gives installers a basic idea on how to navigate ubuntu. but i agree, you make things better the less resources they'll need to learn things.. but as of right now the resources are typically available (#ubuntu channel, ubuntu forums etc...)
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: here is my little sandbox :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney/KarmicBansheeAsDefault
<mrooney> I was going to put it up as the wiki spec but not a single person responded on the whiteboard, I was a little disappointed with the preparation for that session
<mrooney> anyway time to head out for now I'll be back in a few!
<bcurtiswx> mrooney: ok enjoy.. i see documentation team will have some work to do with Banshee
<bcurtiswx> maco: may I PM you?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, I am now here
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: i have updated my wiki page if you wanted to view the changes since I last showed you
<hggdh> heh. Mind giving me the page again? ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BCurtisWX
<hggdh> well... I had not been able to git pull from GNU for the last few days. So I went there and... savannah is down hard, with potential losses to git/svn/etc...
<bcurtiswx> eek
<lifeless> ?!
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, I like it
<hggdh> BTW, left you a gift
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: ty :)
<bcurtiswx> gnite all
<micahg> should I tag something with needs-reassignment?  I usually just delete the package name.
<micahg> It drops into the Ubuntu main section
<persia> micahg, I don't think that tag would be very useful.  Can you not reassign directly?
<micahg> you can, but I didn't know where
<micahg> so I usually just delete the package name which drops it into the Ubuntu general pool
<persia> When I find a bug like that, I usually ask here.  Which bug?
<micahg> bug 382439
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382439 in ubuntu "Nikon CoolPix S550 camera will not mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382439
<micahg> persia: if you want, go ahead and assign to proper package.  I need to go to sleep
<persia> Good night :)
<persia> micahg, I've reassigned to f-spot.  I'm not sure if that's right, but the error does mention some issue with F-spot talking to D-bus, and I suspect someone familiar with f-spot would be in a better position to determine where it belongs.
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<jpds> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubot4> jpds: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.140 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jpds> Hobbsee: Erm, it already does jaunty.
<lifeless> nice
<lifeless> !info subunit
<ubot4> lifeless: Package subunit does not exist in jaunty
<lifeless> !info subunit/karmic
<ubot4> lifeless: Package subunitkarmic does not exist in jaunty
<lifeless> !info karmic/subunit
<ubot4> lifeless: Package karmicsubunit does not exist in jaunty
<jpds> lifeless: s/'/'//
<lifeless> !info subunit karmic
<ubot4> lifeless: karmic is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'jaunty']
<jpds> Oh, OK, got get that fixed.
<jpds> got to*
<jpds> !info subunit karmic
<ubot4> jpds: Package subunit does not exist in karmic
<xteejx> Hey guys!
<BUGabundo> hey xteejx
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda bcurtiswx
<xteejx> hey BUGabundo :)
<xteejx> !sysvinit
<ubot4> Factoid 'sysvinit' not found
<xteejx> !search sysv
<ubot4> None found
<xteejx> grr
<Pici> !upstart
<ubot4> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
 * Pici shrugs
<xteejx> pici, when did that come in?
<xteejx> 6.10+ no worries
<Pici> yes ;)
<xteejx> It was about bug 125710, that's filed against sysvinit
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 125710 in sysvinit "bootlogd not working (sysvinit) - nothing has been logged yet" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125710
<xteejx> Are there no apport hooks for Hardy, or is it just a few in Intrepid and all in Jaunty?
<xteejx> BUGabundo, Can apport-collect for the linux kernel be used in Hardy or is it just Jaunty onwards?
<xteejx> or if anyone can answer that please? I'm pretty sure its just Jaunty and a couple of hook in Intepid, I just want to make sure :)
<YoBoY> xteejx: apport-collect is not in hardy i think
<YoBoY> don't know if i can use the hooks of the "old" apport present in hardy
<xteejx> YoBoy, didn't think so, was just making sure so I didn't look stupid in the bug reports lol :)
<YoBoY> xteejx: it's a python script... you can give it a try ^^
<xteejx> hehe
<YoBoY> if it don't look for the apport version, or something else you can report a bug ;)
<xteejx> I don't believe they will be backporting the apport-collect function to Hardy
<Hobbsee> jpds: i thought I asked for karmic?  If not, I meant to.
<Hobbsee> !info ubuntu-desktop karmic
<ubot4> Hobbsee: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.142 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Hobbsee> jpds: oh, excellent.  Thanks
<jpds> 03:06:13 #ubuntu-ops: <+Hobbsee> jpds: oh, yes please.  For it to recognise jaunty in !info packagname releasename
<jpds> Anyway, all set and done now.
<Hobbsee> jpds: i've been getting that confused for weeks now.
<xteejx> ooo ubotu works for karmic now? :)
<xteejx> !info linux karmic
<ubot4> xteejx: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.30.6.5 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<xteejx> woohoo
<xteejx> hang on....linux kernel....OPTIONAL!???
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> it has to be to allow replacements easily
<xteejx> hmmmm
<xteejx> just sounded wrong lol :)
<xteejx> ermmmmmmmm HELP - VERY important - should bug 147464 be set to high or CRITICAL?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<xteejx> I'm thinking MAYBE critical - probably high
<xteejx> it could well affect a LOT of user
<xteejx> s
<xteejx> I'll set it as High, if anyone thinks it should be higher than than, i.e. critical, buzz me :)
<Hobbsee> oh, that bug again
<Hobbsee> if it's been open for 2 years, and only has 161 comments, it clearly doesn't affect *that* many people
<Hobbsee> fwiw
<xteejx> Hobbsee, I set it to High anyway, it cause system failures
<xteejx> quite severe i would say
<Hobbsee> xteejx: the importance isn't going to make any difference if no one's actually able to track it down
<ogra> right
<xteejx> true
<xteejx> I Triaged it though so thats about as much as I can do for that one
<Hobbsee> but by all means, set it high and hope - my guess, based on the previous stuff on the bug, is that it won't make a difference
<xteejx> I have a funny feeling you're right :(
<Hobbsee> would be nice to fix, though
<xteejx> definitely
<xteejx> Can't believe the apport hook for the kernel though...12 log files!!
<xteejx> was kinda surprised when i checked my inbox lol
<askand> hggdh: Hi again :) I have now deactivated compiz but still get crashes, nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV recently
<andre__> ....so are there any enhancement requests in ubuntu's launchpad or is that purely up to brainstorm?
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> andre__, There are thousands in launchpad (blueprints), but the interface needs love (hence brainstorm).  Adding more won't help, because the developers can't track the set that exist in LP now.
<andre__> i was simply wondering how bug reports (=clearly launchpad) vs enhancement requests are handled
<ogra> you can file whishlist bugs indeed
<andre__> in launchpad? hmm.
<ogra> sure
<ogra> for features to be added in specific packages
<andre__> so for enhancement request about specific packages there's launchpad, and for the broader view there's brainstorm?
<ogra> you cant use LP bugs for something as generic as requesting fature foo in the distro ... most of the time that does touch multiple packages etc
<ogra> *feature
<andre__> okay, thanks a lot for the info
<ogra> if its "print around the corner in openoffice" thats surely rather is a whishlist bug
<andre__> sure. i'm used to bugtriaging, i just wondered about when brainstorm and when launchpad is used for wishlist tickets...
<andre__> thanks
<ogra> if it is "switch ubuntu to blackbox as default desktop env" thats rather touching a lot more and deserves a blueprint or brainstorm entry
<andre__> okay. so the decision is common sense, kind of...
<ogra> well, single package change vs. touching multiple packages and defaults i'd say
<andre__> thanks. that's helpful.
<xteejx> andre_ : General feature requests or changes are meant for Brainstorm, usually package specific requests are filed in LP. If you're not sure best to do both and link the two.
<xteejx> Anyone here speak Czech/Slovakian?
<xteejx> hey ben
<xteejx> I'm not avail for pvt :)
<dholbach> xteejx: tried #ubuntu-cz or #ubuntu-sk?
<bencrisford> xteejx: Can you set the importance to wishlist please?
<bencrisford> to...
<bencrisford> bug 306876
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306876 in gcompris "Translations not installed with gcompris by default." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306876
<xteejx> dholbach, not yet Dan, will do thanks :)
<xteejx> bencrisford, why have you assigned it to yourself, are you working on the package?
<bencrisford> yurp
<bencrisford> im trying to fix it
<xteejx> you packaging? :O
<bencrisford> yeah.. :/
<bencrisford> god help us all!
<bencrisford> :P
<xteejx> i'm tempted to assign it to someone else lol jk i wouldn't really :D
<bencrisford> heh
<xteejx> hehe well good luck!
<bencrisford> ty, ill need it :D
<xteejx> hehe
<xteejx> omg the weather guy on sky news is useless, i could fart a better forecast
<bencrisford> xteejx: Go on then :P
 * xteejx farts....."It's going to be windy"
<xteejx> !info gdb jaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: jaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<xteejx> !info gdb
<ubot4> xteejx: jaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<xteejx> i didn't SAY jaunty that time stupid bot
<bencrisford> !info gdb
<ubot4> bencrisford: jaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<xteejx> jpds, I think there's a problem in ubot4, is this your one?
<bencrisford> =-|
<micahg> xteejx: I think by default it looks up the current distro :)
<xteejx> micahg, I specified jaunty first time
<xteejx> !info gdb jaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: jaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<xteejx> !jaunty
<ubot4> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<bencrisford> !info gdb intrepid
<ubot4> bencrisford: gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 3133 kB, installed size 7376 kB
<xteejx> bit of a hypocrite aren't you ubotu
<xteejx> !info linu jaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: jaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<xteejx> !info linux kaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: kaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<xteejx> ffs
<xteejx> !info linux jaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: jaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<xteejx> !search jaunty
<ubot4> Found: intel <reply>the intel driver in jaunty*, releasenotes, torrents-#kubuntu, jackalope@jaunty, releaseparty, hungover, shipit, jaunty, upgrade-#kubuntu, torrents
<micahg> xteejx: I think ubot4 is broke :)
<bencrisford> !info ubot4
<ubot4> bencrisford: jaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<bencrisford> !info
<xteejx> micahg, yup, sorry about the flooding :)
<xteejx> !info needs something after it << like it's going to try here
<ubot4> xteejx: something is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']
<xteejx> !info gdb karmic
<ubot4> xteejx: gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 3133 kB, installed size 7376 kB
<xteejx> no, thats the jaunty version..........
<bencrisford> I know dogs that write better code than the crap in the gcompris package
<bencrisford> its inconsistent
<bencrisford> messy not nearly enough comments
<bencrisford> hackers nightmare :'(
<micahg> xteejx: karmic versions start with Jaunty versions
<xteejx> no i'm, wrong on that one its same version in both J&K
<xteejx> hehe i just checked on edge micah ;)
<torkiano> hello, powertop utility report ~50 wake-ups per second in gnome-power-mananger, anyone with the same problem?
<bencrisford> !info gcompris karmic
<ubot4> bencrisford: gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.4-1.1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 523 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<bcurtiswx> mrooney: do you get the bug squad e-mails?
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: I sure do
<mrooney> why do you inquire
<bcurtiswx> mrooney: what do you think of brian's idea?
<mrooney> let me take a peek
<bcurtiswx> ok
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: oh yeah that could work, I was thinking something like that as well last night
<mrooney> transition-regression-potential or something
<mrooney> but using the normal one plus another, means the people searching regression-potential will still find it
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: whats the best way to document a tag that belongs with another tag?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I hadn't thought about that part yet
<persia> I'd think it would be best documented in the documentation for the parent tag.  Something like:
<persia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186758/
<franczen> Maybe there is someone who could help me out. I did a clean install of Jaunty. Since then, my laptop's wifi (Atheros AR2413) doesn't work. It sees all the available networks, it just simply does not connect. First thing I tried is to test my router. But with other boxes it worked as it should. Then I tried to disable the encryption, but still the same. Jaunty comes with ath5k driver by default. This apparently didn't work for
<franczen>  me, so I enabled madwifi, which worked since Fiesty. The same issue. As third option I tried ndiswrapper (this also worked in all previous versions). The same simptome. After Googling around, I found that for some people it was a solution to completely remove network-manager, and install wicd instead. I have also compiled the latest compat-wireless. No success. I am totally stuck. Is there any way to triage this? I would do
<franczen> anything to make it work (except give up and go back to Intrepid)
<bcurtiswx> persia: sorry im still confused after that example... do you mean to put it in the description of the parent tag?
<persia> bcurtiswx, Right, as one wouldn't expect to use it without the parent.
<persia> So, in my example, one only tags something ''bar'' when it is already ''foo'': as a result it isn't helpful for bar to have a separate section: it's merely a subtype of foo.
<bcurtiswx> persia: ok i see now :_
<bcurtiswx> :)
<xteejx> Anyone seen that Wolfram Alpha thing? well amazing! off topic i know just saw it, might be useful for some :) hehe
<xteejx> ps hi everyone :)
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: hi
<xteejx> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> persia: 'regression-potential': A bug in the development release that was not present in the stable release.  'default-application': when regression-potential bug has an impact on an applications transition to a default application
<bcurtiswx> have all of that on the same line seem ok bdmurray ?
<persia> bcurtiswx, "'regression-potential': A bug in the development release that was not present in the stable release.  When this bug is a result of a transition in the default applications, also use the 'default-application' tag." scans better to me.
<bdmurray> when a regression-potential bug is caused by changing the default application for a task
<persia> +1 on "for a task"
<mrooney> oh I sent an email, I didn't notice everyone was here!
<bcurtiswx> ok, putting this all together... 'regression-potential': A bug in the development release that was not present in the stable release.  'default-application': when a regression-potential bug is caused by changing the default application for a task
<persia> mrooney, I'd start with pedro for desktop bugs stuff, personally.
<bcurtiswx> as long as that sounds good, I will make that change on the Bugs/Tags page
<bdmurray> I liked persia's "When this is a result ..." bit
<persia> bcurtiswx, Still doesn't scan well for me without the break before 'default-application'
<persia> Otherwise it looks like the result of a formatting error.
<bcurtiswx> maybe a new line underneath 'regression-potential' ?  what about changing its background color?
<persia> I don't think color is sufficient.  Many people don't see color changes on the wiki.
<persia> (e.g. text browser, speech browser, custom CSS, etc.)
<bcurtiswx> yeah, good point
<bcurtiswx> amazing how difficult this has become, lol
<bcurtiswx> persia: im going to use your text for the Bugs/Tags page Thx :D
<persia> bcurtiswx, Don't forget the "for a task" bit.
<xteejx> bdmurray, Brian, there appears to be some confusion with the new guys, including myself, as to the procedure for apport-collect, I know for certain this is in Jaunty, but what about Hardy/Intrepid, is there any automated process for these releases? And also on the Wiki there doesn't seem to be any stock response for bug reports that are *really* old. I understand there is the "Old Untouched Bugs" section, but I would prefer if there was
<bcurtiswx> persia: When this bug is a result of a transition in the default applications for a task, also use the 'default-application' tag.
<persia> s/applications/application/
<bcurtiswx> yeah - minus the s in applications
<bdmurray> xteejx: wrt apport-collect it first became available in Jaunty so does not exist for Intrepid, however apport-collect itself can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/
<xteejx> bdmurray: No chance of this being backported or something to those versions then?
<bdmurray> xteejx: That'll require python-launchpadlib which is available in Intrepid but not Hardy
<xteejx> Ahh, that's a shame :(
<colonelqubit> What's the best way for me to get people interested in helping me triage and fix a bug?
<bdmurray> xteejx: There are also ppa's of apport at https://edge.launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/apport-retracer which might make things easier for Intrepid
<bdmurray> xteejx: The other part of your question regarding old untouched bugs was cut off
<kklimonda> bdmurray: some time ago someone has raised a question how to distinguish packages that are part of "server support" from those that are for desktop. As 6.06 is nearing end of support for desktops it would be nice to know how to separate them.
<bdmurray> kklimonda: How might that be helpful?
<kklimonda> bdmurray: probably to know when to mark bugs as invalid or something when they affect "desktop" packages.
<colonelqubit> I've submitted a bug about hibernation and put all the information I can on it. I've done some testing and tried to get help via the forums and IRC, but had limited responses. Where can I find people interested in helping me fix this bug and improve Ubuntu? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366264)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366264 in linux "[Dell XPS m1530] Resume fails after hibernate/suspend" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> Just because a release is no longer supported doesn't mean that the bug doesn't exist in the latest version of the package.
<xteejx> bdmurray, sorry was afk... " on the Wiki there doesn't seem to be any stock response for bug reports that are *really* old. I understand there is the "Old Untouched Bugs" section, but I would prefer if there was a stock response also for the obsolete versions, basically saying "please upgrade" but in more detail."
<kklimonda> bdmurray: so we should just ask a reporter to check if it exists on newer version?
<xteejx> kklimonda, I would assume so unless we can reproduce it ourselves
<bdmurray> kklimonda: I think that if there is sufficient information to test the bug, we as triagers should test it rather than asking the report to do it.
<persia> xteejx, I'd be opposed to a stock response to the *really* old bugs.  Many of them are clearly still present (because they are hard).
<xteejx> persia, I meant the ones that are package assigned but still in New status, I've found about 80-90% have been closeable
<bdmurray> Generally speaking we are in, or should be in, a better position to test with the latest than the reporter.
<bdmurray> If a bug report is complete, we should do the work rather than asking a reporter to do more.
<persia> xteejx, I understand.  Some of those are probably my bugs.  Sometimes people poke me to retest some of them, and I always ignore it because it's obvious without testing.
<xteejx> lol
<persia> Well, some of these are bugs that will likely never be fixed, really, or that wait on other significant infrastructural changes.
<xteejx> of course
<persia> For instance, left-handed gaming keyboards just aren't going to work without a lot of manual fiddling on the part of the user, and this isn't fixable until linux, udev, X, etc. have the necessary infrastructure.
<xteejx> afk for a bit guys
<kklimonda> btw, did support end already for 6.06 on desktops? Or does it have to be announced somewhere?
<kklimonda> have*
<kklimonda> sigh..
<cabrey> i think it ends this month
<cabrey> three years
<persia> kklimonda, It will be announced somewhere.  I wouldn't expect it for at least a couple more weeks.
<persia> Mind you, I'm not sure "desktop" was ever well defined.  There's few apps that one really *can't* install on a server.
<persia> As a result, I'm not sure we won't still get bugs, etc. for another couple years.
<micahg> persia: i.e. FF/TB
<persia> micahg, So, I set up this terminal server, and now my clients can't read mail or surf the web.
<micahg> I was about to ask that
<persia> Please support my server software :)
<micahg> is it defined what is on server/desktop?
<persia> Not that I've ever seen at a broad level.  The default set of applications for desktop vs. server is defined, but I don't know of any policy that covers non-default applications (which we certainly support in some sense)
<stgraber> éwin 101
<stgraber> oops
<bencrisford> lol ? :p
<seb128> mrooney: there?
<mrooney> seb128: indeed!
<seb128> mrooney: reading those bugsquad emails about default application change, I don't think that make sense to tag those this way
<seb128> you want to tag rhythmbox-to-banshee for example
<seb128> to have a way to list bugs revelant for this transition
<seb128> you don't want all the transitions in the same category
<BUGabundo> guud evening. hi seb128.
<seb128> I don't care about gnomevfs to gvfs bugs when I look to the rhythmbox transition
<mrooney> oh okay, I was thinking we could do that by searching on packages
<seb128> hi BUGabundo
<mrooney> seb128: but maybe a tag is better if some things cross packages
<Notch-1> hi all, should anybody tell me something about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/loop-aes-source/+bug/342902 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342902 in loop-aes-source "Build error: ‘struct bio’ has no member named ‘bi_hw_front_size’" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> will gnomevfs to gvfs would be cross components
<mrooney> right
<mrooney> anyway I have just been testing out empathy and banshee and wanted to know how I can help the desktop team with the transition and what to do with issues I notice
<seb128> will -> well
<seb128> how to help:
<seb128> - test
<seb128> - open bugs (upstream if possible)
<seb128> - work on issues
<mrooney> and surely in karmic there will be others so some sort of standard way to triage these issues would be nice
<seb128> I don't expect those transitions to be totally smooth
<seb128> but we need to try new technologies at some point, especially if next cycle is a lts
<seb128> ie try this cycle and not during a lts cycle
<mrooney> right, so having some sort of way to search on the application for the most important regressions to focus on seems useful, right
<mrooney> ie via the tag that you suggested
<seb128> those are not really in this category
<seb128> we will not change what is installed on upgrade
<seb128> so there is no user visible breakages
<seb128> only new installs will get a new software
<seb128> so it's really a technology change rather than new bugs in a currently used component
<mrooney> well right but we still want to know what functional regressions those have and attempt to address them, right?
<seb128> ie nobody should get somebody which was being used not working
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I would tag those has a "transition issue" rather than a breakage
<mrooney> it seems like a good tool for upstreams to know what we care about most
<persia> seb128, Well, we'll end up installing the new stuff also (because of new depends/recommends from ubuntu-desktop)
<mrooney> right
<seb128> persia: no?
<seb128> persia: we will have banshee | rhythmbox
<mrooney> especially since part of the reason for transitioning is a responsive upstream, we might as well help them :)
<seb128> persia: rhythmbox users will keep using rhythmbox if they don't decide otheriwse
<persia> seb128, Ah.
<seb128> mrooney: that will be in the upgrade notes but users should take that decision
<mrooney> yeah
<seb128> anyway I would not categorize those bugs in the same way than thing which were working and got broken
<BUGabundo> seb128: is 10.04 confirmed as an LTS? last Mark blog entrie put that in cause
<seb128> usually breaking something which was working = blocker
<seb128> but in this case that's a technology change
<mrooney> yeah, it is definitely not a regression in the normal sense
<seb128> ie you don't get lyrics out of the box but you get ipod syncing
<mrooney> just a functional regression in the default for a task
<seb128> BUGabundo: no, I didn't read mark's blog recently but that's 10.4 to 10.10 depending of debian
<seb128> will be decided after next debconf which is coming
<seb128> mrooney: we should rather tag "rhythmbox-to-banshee" for example
<seb128> which would allow to tag those bugs before doing a transition
<mrooney> seb128: so I think we are saying the same right? using tags to help following the transitions is good
<seb128> we could start looking at some changes early and tag potential issues
<seb128> right
<mrooney> but the bugs don't more more importance necessarily, a "regression" could still be wishlist for example
<seb128> I would just use tags specifics to a transition
<mrooney> okay cool as I find things I'll report them if they don't exist and open upstream if the tasks there don't exist!
<mrooney> and use rhythmbox-to-banshee or pidgin-to-empathy
<BUGabundo> any where I can help, let me know
<mrooney> BUGabundo: fix all the bugs :)
<BUGabundo> I'll have an eye open for GVFS bugs and upstream them as good as I can
<BUGabundo> mrooney: I don't do code
<BUGabundo> but I'm a darn (good?) bug filler
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-03
<greg-g> bdmurray: idea: the regression tag talk got me thinking, should we have a bug day for each possibly new default application (empathy, banshee) relatively soon? That way we can get all relavant bugs upstream where they can do the most good. I'm looking at empathy now and it seems many of these should be upstream and there are only 72, a very obtainable goal for just a small group of people.
<kklimonda> +1 for empathy :}
<kklimonda> greg-g: fwiw I think it's a pretty good idea
<bdmurray> greg-g: sounds brilliant
<micahg> +1 but I can't help till the weekend
<Laibsch> Does anybody else see "make: *** No rule to make target `unpatch', needed by `clean'.  Stop." for debuild -S and the latest ipython package?
<micahg> Laibsch: do you have all the build deps?
<Laibsch> I think
<Laibsch> so
<micahg> try apt-get build-dep <pkg-name>
<micahg> I had to do that tonight when I built something
<Laibsch> Although I find it increasingly irritating that I need to install a bunch of stuff just for getting a debdiff
<kklimonda> Laibsch: you don't really need all build deps to create source package.
<Laibsch> kklimonda: Try some of the JAVA stuff
<Laibsch> Very annoying
<Laibsch> I can't even create a debdiff for a simple patch I prepared
<kklimonda> Laibsch: I'm keeping as far away from Java as possible :)
<Laibsch> good
<Laibsch> ;-)
<greg-g> bdmurray: kklimonda cool, so who's in charge of the next bugday? :)
<micahg> does empathy have more emoticons?
<kklimonda> greg-g: originator? ;)
<bdmurray> greg-g: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning - mostly pedro
<Laibsch> I had checked the red dots at http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/ipython
<Laibsch> Looks like the green dots are not satisfiable for ipython on my hardy build host
<bdmurray> I haven't seen an announcement about the one for the 4th though
 * Laibsch wonders if this madness is spreading from JAVA to python now
<greg-g> bdmurray: I can put them in for the 18th and 25th of this month, if you think that is a good idea
<bdmurray> greg-g: yes, that'd be great
<YoBoY> hi
<micahg> hi
<Jeruvy> aloha
<micahg> anyone wanna look at a bug?
<micahg> bug 382181
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382181 in firefox-3.0 "can't open wikipedia" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382181
<micahg> any ideas?
<jmarsden> I'd say it has to do with his networks proxy... "I access the internet through an network that have a proxy server, but I use the connect directly option." ?  I can't reproduce the bug here :)
<micahg> ok, just wanted a second opinion, thanks jmarsden
<jmarsden> You might ask him to hook up his machine ahead of the proxy server, or even ahead of the firewall router, and retest??  But most likely he's not the network admin...
<micahg> I'm going to refer the user to the network admin
<jmarsden> Sounds reasonable.
<thekorn> good morning
<binarymutant> will someone change the importance of this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/383048 , to Wishlist please :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383048 in ubuntuone-client "Please add direct url to shared files" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> binarymutant: we don't deal with ubuntuone bugs here.
<Hobbsee> or at least, not ones filed on that project.
<binarymutant> :( okay thanks anyways
<Hobbsee> i believe #ubuntuone does.
<binarymutant> Hobbsee, it's idle in there, so I thought I'd roll the dice here :)
<Hobbsee> binarymutant: ah.  It's the same deal as launchpad bugs  - we can't triage their bugs.
<binarymutant> ah okay, so the Ubuntu project doesn't encompass ubuntuone I get it
<Hobbsee> correct.
<binarymutant> Is there a canonical project ? or irc channel on Freenode?
<Hobbsee> it's a canonical project, there's an irc channel on freenode.
<binarymutant> awe it moved, and I don't have the permissions to see where :(
<binarymutant> It's okay I can wait for someone else to see the bug, thanks for help Hobbsee
<derosa> Hi. I have fixed 2 bugs, 1 attaching a patch to the bug report and the other one with my own branch. The bugs affect the functionality of the packages and none of the bugs are getting any attention (AFAIK). I think they should be updated in jaunty-updates as the functionality of the packages is really affected. What steps should I follow? The bugs are LP:#307220 and LP:#371603
<YoBoY> bug 307220 and bug 371603
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 307220 in tkgate "Error when tkgate starts simulator " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307220
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371603 in gcompris "Administration not available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371603
<thekorn> derosa, bug 371603 is fix upstream, this fix has landed into debian, so you should file a sync request
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371603 in gcompris "Administration not available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371603
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<thekorn> derosa, I've linked the other one to the bug in the debian BTS
<derosa> thekorn, I'll file the sync request, thank you
<xteejx> Guys guys
<xteejx> *Hey
<thekorn> xteejx xteejx
<xteejx> haha
<xteejx> thekorn, since youre her e would you nind answering  a question
<persia> !ask
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thekorn> xteejx, shoot!
<xteejx> persia, I know the rules, am being polite he may have been busy ;)
<persia> No worries :)
<xteejx> You see the USB startup disk creator, I know it does persistent installs, does that mean its fully upgradeable, and does it keep EVERYTHING?
<xteejx> i.e. a fully working ubuntu installation, but on usb
<xteejx> and i realise i should be asking this in #ubuntu but still.... ;)
<thekorn> xteejx, not sure about this, but I think it only keeps changes from $HOME
<xteejx> thekorn, that's what it used to do in intrepid, and jaunty says its got its own / partition but i'm not convinced.... its basically a live cd isnt it?
<thekorn> xteejx, my understanding is that it is a live system like on the live cd
<xteejx> just usb bootable then?
<thekorn> xteejx, yes,
<xteejx> damn
<thekorn> but I can be totally wrong
<xteejx> You see what i want is...
<thekorn> best to ask your questions here again: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/usb-creator/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<kees> bdmurray: where should I start to look for examples of bug searches using the LP API to scan for all bugs tagged "apport-crash" where the description contains "Signal: 11", so I can download some of the attached files for each?
<bdmurray> kees: I might have something or check with bryce and arsenal-dev
<kees> bdmurray: it's the initial search on tags I don't know how to construct.  do you have any examples or pointers?
<bdmurray> kees: in a meeting bug searchTasks(tags='apport-crash')
<kees> bdmurray: ah, sorry.  thx for the pointer
<bdmurray> kees: ubuntu = launchpad.distributions['ubuntu']
<bdmurray> kees: apport_bugs = ubuntu.searchTasks(tags='apport-bug',order_by='-datecreated')
<kees> bdmurray: cool, yeah
<kees> omit_duplicates=True
<kees> "search_text" any idea where that searches?
<bdmurray> search_text might be interesting to try too
<kees> heh
<bdmurray> I think that's new
<kees> task.bug_link.id is the bug# ?
<bdmurray> task.bug.id
<bdmurray> you generally don't need _link
<kees> weird that that "bug" isn't listed, but "_link" is.
<kees> can I refer to attachments by name or do I have to walk the collection manually?
<bdmurray> attachment names are not available but bryce had a trick for that
<bdmurray> I think you need to download them all to find it out
<kees> okay, sounds like what I was writing up
<kees> 17:51 < kees> can I refer to attachments by name or do I have to walk the collection manually?
<kees> 17:52 < bdmurray> attachment names are not available but bryce had a trick for that
<kees> bryce: ^^  any short-cuts you've got?
<bryce> kees: yeah see 'process-new-bugs.py' in Arsenal, it has a good example
<bryce> search on "# Analyze what sorts of files are attached"
<kees> ah, right. you want the list and build it up.  Okay, that's basically what I was doing too.
<kees> s/want/walk/
<bryce> we should probably add a convenience routine to Arsenal to do this workaround
<kees> bryce: iiuc, process-new-bugs.py doesn't actually open attachment contents?
<kees> the .data object is: <launchpadlib.resource.HostedFile object at 0x1cb90d0>
<kees> but the API doesn't seem to define that.
<bryce> no it does not open attachment contents
<bryce> see pci-extract.py as an example script that does use attachment contents
<kees>                 hosted_file_buffer = hosted_file.open()
<kees> ah-ha.  freaky
<kees> a strange mix of magic accessors and pythonic fun
<bryce> and entirely undocumented
<Laibsch> ping ogasawara
<Laibsch> I'd like to talk with you about bug 376485 and whether to close it as fixed and suggest that everybody open their individual ticket.  The original reporter did not respond and it's been about six weeks in incomplete state.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376485 in ubuntu ""Key stuck" after switching workspace in Gnome with Keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376485
<Laibsch> sorry, wrong bug number.  bug 124406
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 124406 in linux "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124406
<ogasawara> Laibsch: I'll take a look, just a sec
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> Take a look at your comment from April 19th
<Laibsch> that is when you set the bug to incomplete
<ogasawara> Laibsch: I wouldn't necessarily close it as Fixed since we never heard back from the original reporter.
<ogasawara> Laibsch: however, I do agree that bug is wildly hard to follow
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> how do you want to proceed?
<ogasawara> Laibsch: so it would seem to be best if people could open separate bug reports if the issue remains
<Laibsch> you want to leave the old report open?
<ogasawara> Laibsch: I do agree with the last comment from Rolf about testing upstream if possible - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<Laibsch> I'm afraid that will make people continue stuff there (I only saw your comment from April 19 after looking for why the linux task is set to incomplete)
<Laibsch> I'm Rolf
<ogasawara> Laibsch: ah, sweet :)
<Laibsch> ;-)
<Laibsch> よろしく
<ogasawara> Laibsch: hehe, nice
<Laibsch> You are Japanese, aren't you?
<ogasawara> Laibsch: yes >)
<Laibsch> Cool
<Laibsch> Japan needs more FOSS ;-)
<ogasawara> Laibsch: I fear it may be one of those bugs that reporters will keep reopening if we close it
<Laibsch> Well, we can try ;-)
<ogasawara> Laibsch: agreed
<Laibsch> You go ahead, I think your voice has more authority
<Laibsch> I'll help out fend off the crowd if necessary ;-)
<ogasawara> Laibsch: will do.  thanks.
<Laibsch> cool
<Laibsch> BTW, do you think the problem I see is indeed likely a kernel issue?
<Laibsch> I could imagine it is an X issue as well
<ogasawara> Laibsch: hard to say it's really a kernel issue
<Laibsch> bug 376485
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376485 in ubuntu ""Key stuck" after switching workspace in Gnome with Keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376485
<Laibsch> the one I gave erroneously earlier
<hggdh> bencrisford, why do you need PT?
<hggdh> :-)
<Laibsch> ogasawara: what do you suggest to find out?
<Laibsch> I don't experience it outside of X
<Laibsch> for one
<bencrisford> hggdh: Hehe, ill find you the link for the bug im working on
<Laibsch> that kind of indicates an X problem
<bencrisford> basically im adding the gnome lang-packs as dependencies to the gcompris sound translations
<bencrisford> in the debian/control file
<ogasawara> Laibsch: indeed, I would suspect that would be an X issue then
<bencrisford> im just doing a debdiff
<Laibsch> ogasawara: OK, thanks
<hggdh> ah, ok. Did you find the pt_br one?
<bencrisford> hggdh: I didn't know
<bencrisford> but the pt one is in there
<bencrisford> so i hoped it wouldnt have too much impact.  Am I wrong hggdh?
<hggdh> bencrisford, although both are Portuguese, there are some significant differences
<hggdh> (and I am not talking about the accent ;-)
<bencrisford> hggdh: oh :(
<hggdh> bencrisford, OTH, I am also not finding the BR translations :-(
<hggdh> weird
<hggdh> well, I guess the support for PT is the same for pt_(PT|BR)
<hggdh> bencrisford, I will try to find one of the Brazilian translators to check on it (and -- to my knowledge -- I only have pt_PT installed)
<bencrisford> ok :)
<bencrisford> hggdh: Unless you find it and I need to make changes to my patch I won't be able to include it, sorry
<bencrisford> its just, I spent over an hour on it
<bencrisford> and its all packaged...  so id rather leave it unless I have to change my package for some reason
<hggdh> bencrisford, leave it be, then. *If* needed, next version can include it
<hggdh> well I *hope* there will be a next version(s)
<bencrisford> hggdh: Yeah :), I want to include it now
<bencrisford> get it "perfect"
<bencrisford> but its all packaged
<bencrisford> so if the sponsors say change it
<bencrisford> ill change that too
<bencrisford> ;)
<hggdh> cool
<bencrisford> I have done something incredible stupid :P, I don't know how I managed it
<bencrisford> i managed to post a comment twice
<bencrisford> how do one of them?
<bencrisford> bug 306876
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306876 in gcompris "Translations not installed with gcompris by default." [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306876
<bencrisford> how do i delete one*
<bdmurray> it's not possible
<bencrisford> Well, I managed it somehow
<BUGabundo> Boas Noites
<bdmurray> I meant it is not possible to delete them
<bencrisford> oh
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: usually LP prevents it
<bencrisford> that sucks :/
<BUGabundo> and you can't delete a comment
<bencrisford> well i apoligise anyway
<bencrisford> and I have written an apoligetic comment on the bug
<BUGabundo> eehh
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: congrats on your application for Membership
<askand> kklimonda: hi! have you heard something from the transmissionpeople regarding my backtrace?
<BUGabundo> hey askand kklimonda
<askand> hey BUGabundo
<dtchen> bdmurray: WRT "no sound" bugs and assigning to ubuntu-audio: that's fine
<bdmurray> dtchen: is there a more preferred workflow?
<dtchen> bdmurray: i think that workflow is suitable
<persia> dtchen, Would subscribe work as well as assign?  I'd like to move away from the assignment model, as it's confusing to triagers that some types of bugs get assigned and others shouldn't be assigned.
<greg-g> persia++, it could be seen as "we're now going to fix your bug"
<dtchen> persia: / bdmurray: right, for consistency's sake, s/assign/subscribe/
<bdmurray> dtchen: sounds great thanks!  should we cleanup the existing ones for the team?
<dtchen> bdmurray: if you have the resources, that would be great
<bdmurray> dtchen: I can certainly work something out
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-04
<bcurtiswx> is there any documentation on how to triage a failed package install during an Ubuntu upgrade 8.04-8.10 ?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: do you have an example?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: yuppers bug #383390
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383390 in update-manager "package update-manager 1:0.93.35 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] http
<persia> E: title-too-long
<bdmurray> yeah in-line editing!
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: so the first thing is to look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27473398/VarLogDistupgradeTermlog.gz
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: by the way this isn't documented
<bcurtiswx> ok, looking at file
<bdmurray> start at the end of the file
<bcurtiswx> k
<bcurtiswx> 5 packages, wow
<bdmurray> So there are some errors were encountered while processing
<persia> This class of bug is annoying.  This one looks like media error.
<bdmurray> so we can look in the file to find out what those errors were
<bdmurray> persia: sssh, no spoilers!
<persia> bdmurray, Sorry.  I actually care about the packages on the bottom, so I wanted to check.  I'll be quiet.
<bdmurray> persia: it's fine I was just kidding
<bcurtiswx> persia, there are 3 or 4 others from the same person (im assuming the 5 files that didn't complete) if u wanted to get those triaged while i am a student for a little bit
 * persia adds more duplicates to 276503
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: that log doesn't include the package listed in the title "update-manager"
<persia> bcurtiswx, You picked a good bug to learn on: there's 5 packages that fail, and the relationships between the packages are interesting.
<bdmurray> persia: could we write a bug pattern for that one?
<persia> bug pattern for which?
<bdmurray> persia: for 276503
<persia> Possibly.  What's a bug pattern?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I think its a two-fold problem - a crash in update-manager and the package install problem
<persia> The basic problem is that if anyone installed the earlier version with the dirty hack, it can't be cleaned up safely.
<bdmurray> its a regex apport looks for in bug reports to prevent their bug from being filed - it'll just redirect them to the master bug
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: so the package install fail caused update-manager to fail
<persia> bdmurray, Very likely.  Basically, it's not possible to uninstall or upgrade ubuntustudio-menu 0.9 or 0.10.
<persia> It may become possible to upgrade at some point, but it requires more maintainer-script-fu than anyone has yet attempted.  0.11 is better in that it is designed in a maintainable way that doesn't break other packages.
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: there's another one hostname that failed too
<persia> And for the record, there are three issues encoded in 383390.  While 276503 is one of them, it's already well understood, so 383390 is probably better used for one of the other two issues (as opposed to e.g. 383392 which I already duped)
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: im confused... we looked at the end of that file, to find the bad packages.. the bug deals with the update-manager failing because of those packages not installing on the dist-upgrade.. thats about as far as i am with this one right now as to whats supposed to be done to triage this
<persia> bcurtiswx, The next step would be to look through the log to find the configuration of each of the failing packages.  You want to determine which failures are compund, and which represent actual issues.
<bcurtiswx> compund?
<persia> So, for example, if you look for the ubuntustudio-menu part, you'll see 276503.
<persia> compound.
<persia> But if you look for the ubuntustudio-audio part, you'll see something quite different.
<persia> For some of these bugs, you'll only find one issue.  For some you find several.
<persia> But update-manager shouldn't have crashed anyway, and so you might want to track the traceback there.
<bcurtiswx> it seems that ubuntustudio-audio needed the lilypond, but it hadn't finished installing yet.. so its like 276503 in which if you install again it'll work.. right?
<persia> 276503 is a conffile handling bug.
<persia> But yes, ubuntustudio-audio isn't installing because lilypond isn't installed, which likely isn't a problem with ubuntustudio-audio.  Now, why doesn't lilypond install?
<bcurtiswx>  that has a dependency problem
<bcurtiswx> but it doesn't say which
<bcurtiswx> persia: ^^ and is it a situation where lilypond depends on US-audio and vice versa?
<persia> bcurtiswx, apt-cache show each one.
<persia> Check the dependencies.
<bcurtiswx> it depends on guile-1.8 but that failed due to the error in buffer read
<persia> Right.  So there's one more package to check on the list.
<bcurtiswx> and that is?
<bcurtiswx> the guile-1.8-lib?
<persia> Right.
<bcurtiswx> same error as the guile package
<persia> OK.
<persia> Next step would be to see if you can upgrade guile-1.8 and guile-1.8-libs from 8.10 to 9.04 (I like chroots for this).
<persia> If you can, then it's a problem with the media used.  If you can't, there could be a bug in the package.
<persia> If it's a problem with the media, you'll want to check the files on the image used to create the media from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<bcurtiswx> i've never used a chroot before
<persia> If that's clean, it's unfixable user error.  If that's dirty, you want a task against the Ubuntu CD Image project.
<persia> Have you used VMs before?  That also makes a good test framework.
<bcurtiswx> yes i use VBox
<persia> Then try it there.
<bcurtiswx> i actually keep meaning to setup a base image for an Intrepid Install and a Jaunty Install to have a nice place for a fresh start
<persia> bdmurray, Would it be useful to write some docs about using LVM+schroot for snapshot chroots for testing against multiple releases (obviously one can't test kernel, X, etc., but most apps can be run with X forwarding).
<persia> bdmurray, The reason I ask is that while it can be useful, it may be more confusing than just using VMs for some folk.
<bdmurray> persia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto covers most of it I think
<bdmurray> At least that's what I used
 * persia checks to see if that covers stuff like X forwarding
<persia> Yeah.  That covers setup, but it's more focused on the sbuild side than the schroot side, and misses stuff like passing the right calls to be able to launch x clients from within the schroot and have them show up on the desktop.
<bdmurray> But it'd work for package upgrade testing! ;-)
<persia> Or testing CLI tools.
<bdmurray> X clients information would be interesting
<persia> But even so, I don't think that page really covers how to use it for testing: perhaps that could be added there, or that page could be referenced from such a resource as a guide on setting up the environment.
<persia> bdmurray, Try schroot -p -c intrepid :)
<bdmurray> dtchen: Just the linux bugs or other packages too?
<bdmurray> dtchen: let me know I can do the linux ones or all of them
<hggdh> what's the wiki page that lists the desktop pacakges?
<dtchen> bdmurray: linux, yes.
<hggdh> is there a special recipient (team) for the nspluginwrapper?
<dtchen> the mozillateam iirc
<hggdh> thanks, dtchen.
<dtchen> yw
<hggdh> sigh. Someone called Harrison C assigned himself a few bugs, and went MIA...
<hggdh> what the hell. I did expect that triagers understood that bugs with coredumps attached should *not* be made public
<maxb> Ouch. Isn't that one of the key things you have to demonstrate you know to be allowed into bugcontrol?
<hggdh> yeah, one thing I keep remembering on the applications...
<james_w> check that the reporter didn't do it themselves
<hggdh> I checked... ;-)
<hggdh> but these seem to be -bugsquad only, not -control
<bcurtiswx> anyone here use docky?
<asomething> bcurtiswx: Why? I use Do, but not docky. Do you need some one to try and reproduce something? I could switch to test...
<bcurtiswx> no actually, im just wondering how i use these plugins
<bcurtiswx> like the launchpad one in specific
<asomething> bcurtiswx, it's a Do plugin, not an applet. call Do, type Launchpad, tab to the next input and type what you want to search for, tab to the third input and select if it's a bug #, person, ect
<bcurtiswx> asomething: neat, thx
<bcurtiswx> asomething: so if i know a bug number, can i type the bug number into it and it will send me there?
<asomething> bcurtiswx, yup
<bcurtiswx> asomething: i'm playing with it, but its confusing.. can you give me an example
<bcurtiswx> i type Launch, tab twice, then type what?
<asomething> bcurtiswx, tab once and enter your search term, tab again press down to select the type of thing you're searching for, then enter
<asomething> does that make sense? I guess it's a bit hard to explain
<bcurtiswx> asomething: yuppers, i guess it takes some time to get used to how it works.. thanks
<asomething> bcurtiswx, ya, I thought it was neat at first, but I find I don't use it all that often (the plugin not Do)
<bcurtiswx> asomething: which plugins do you use the most?
<asomething> bcurtiswx, really just file and folders. I've got a few others enabled, but they seem to fit my workflow i guess
<bcurtiswx> asomething: cool, thx
<bdmurray> dtchen: all unassigned
<dtchen> bdmurray: thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<askand> Can anyone see what causes the crash in this backtrace? Or see  any clues at all? http://pastebin.com/m35148e9a
<Ita> ragazzi
<Ita> mi dovete aiutare pls
<dholbach> Ita: you could try #ubuntu-it
<Ita> ok
<Ita> thx
<dholbach> we usually speak English here :)
<dholbach> sorry
<Ita> :)
<Ita> trank
<xteejx> Hey peeps
<jpds> Hey xteejx.
<xteejx> hi jpds :)
<xteejx> Bug 101986, is this really a kernel bug? It looks more like alsa to me, can anyone confirm that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 101986 in linux "speakers are unmuted after resume from suspend while headphones are plugged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101986
<xteejx> omg compiz actually works on my laptop in karmic
<xteejx> has the facebrowser gdm login screen thing been confirmed to go into karmic, does anyone know?
<xteejx> and is what I've been hearing correct that canonical are trying to move away from the "boring brown" theme? (Can't wait btw)
<xteejx> Is anyone here? I have a serious problem with apport, it keeps crashing on me, and can't resolve itself
<jpds> xteejx: File a bug?
<xteejx> jpds, I have done, bug 383518 and bug 383511
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383518 in ubuntu "apt-get synaptic and update-manager crashing apport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383518
<ubot4> xteejx: Bug 383511 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/383511 is private
<xteejx> havent a clue how to resolve it or debug it
<thekorn> xteejx, do you have crash files in /var/crash? what happens when you run ubuntu-bug -p synaptic in a termianl, do you get a traceback etc.
<xteejx> thekorn: yes, a few apport crash files in /var/crash and the ubuntu-bug causes a segfault with core dump
<thekorn> xteejx, I don't know what the private bug is all about, but you should definitly change bug 38351 from ubuntu to apport
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 38351 in blueprint "stop sign when subscribing to specification (dup-of: 40161)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38351
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 40161 in blueprint "When subscribing to a spec, the confirmation looks like an error." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40161
<thekorn> sorry, wrong one, you know which one I mean ;)
<xteejx> hehe yup, shall i upload all the crash files from /var/crash ?
<thekorn> xteejx, and then you should reproduce your bug, and only upload the resulting crash file to this bugreport
<xteejx> should be easy enough lol thanks thekorn :)
<thekorn> and mention that it segfaults
<xteejx> no probs
<thekorn> xteejx, your bug might be a dup of bug 370158
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 370158 in apport "update manager crashes on latest update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370158
<thekorn> also this one is not karmic
<xteejx> thekorn, don't think so
<thekorn> so maybe not
<xteejx> damn i cant upload the files I don't have any permissoins
<bddebian> Boo
<kees> geser: why does apt-watch need to be compiled with -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -Wno-format-security ?  That seems rather extreme.
<kees> geser: at the very least, there should be a bug open for that, and details in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags on why it's an exception.
<dholbach> Packaging Training with mvo in #ubuntu-classroom now!
<geser> kees: I guess the person who introduced the change in the first place was to lazy to fix it properly
<geser> kees: I fixed it already a little bit that -Wno-format-security could get dropped again
<geser> but didn't look at all those read() which cause the warning about the unused result value
<xteejx> Good afternoon :)
<bdmurray> kees: Did you try search_text at all?
<kees> bdmurray: yup, worked great
<bdmurray> kees: really?  what did it search?
<kees> seemed to search the Description at least.
<bdmurray> hmm, I'll have to check it out
<xteejx> bdmurray: Is valgrind better to use for segfaults in programs than gdb, specifically pidgin?
<xteejx> Or if anyone can answer the above please?
<seb128> depends of the crash usually
<seb128> valgrind is useful for corruption bugs
<xteejx> seb128, well I've tried several different methods to try and reproduce bug 139081, and I really cannot get it to crash or fault at all, I'm thinking the reporter might have a memory issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 139081 in pidgin "(gutsy) pidgin exits when changing buddy icon" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139081
<xteejx> (the report is no longer on LP but "mosteo" confirmed it)
<xteejx> Shall I ask for a valgrid or gdb trace in the Jaunty version which he is using?
<xteejx> Or is it possible to invoke apport at all?
<xteejx> Actually I just found how to enable apport for 1 session, I'll ask the guy to get it to crash while apport is "watching" the system
<taxman> alright, so I want to file a bug but I don't know what package handles the issue, gnome-mount or hal. Often when a dvd or cd media is inserted, the media gets mounted by the other user that is logged into the system, not the one that is active. I guess this is because I have two admin users and most don't, but it still should always be mounted by the active user
<xteejx> taxman, If you're not sure, don't worry, we can do that for you. :)
<xteejx> I'm guessing gnome-mount though...
<taxman> xteejx: I have to file it somewhere for you to do anything with it though, right? :)
<xteejx> taxman, Not at all, I would suggest you file it against gnome-mount for now, if it's wrong it can easily be changed by the Bug Squad :)
<taxman> will do, but how would I file it against nothing?
<bdmurray> You don't really want to file it about nothing / no package
<taxman> no I would rather figure out the right one, I didn't even know it was possible not to put something in. I won't try to for sure
<bencrisford> Afternoon all
<xteejx> bencrisford, good good
<bencrisford> :)
<micahg> anyone running hardy that can test something?
<bdmurray> micahg: server or desktop?
<micahg> desktop
<micahg> bug 351379
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 351379 in firefox-3.0 "colbertnation.com crashes Firefox 3.0.8 on Hardy 8.04.2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351379
<micahg> I tried a live CD, but couldn't get the site to play in 3.0.10
<micahg> but the user is no longer having an issue
<micahg> SHould I just close it?
<bdmurray> If the original reporter is not having the issue any more and there are no duplicates / other commenters and it works in Jaunty / Karmic yes that'd be fine.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> Done
 * bcurtiswx yawns
<paulproteus> Hey greg-g. I was wondering how people choose their five-a-day. I'm someone with a lot of experience on bug trackers and who has done Debian bug squashings for the last stable release.
<paulproteus> But it seems to me that in general, it's hard to identify which bugs are doable given one's skills or a useful contribution.
<paulproteus> I'm also curious because I'm thinking of building some tooling to make it easier to match you up with bugs you're actually able to fix.
<paulproteus> What sorts of bugs do people generally fix in their five-a-day, and is that program a success?
<bdmurray> five-a-day isn't just fixing bugs it is also about improving and triaging bug reports
<bencrisford> paulproteus: This is a triaging channel ;), five-a-day is triaging too.  And if you can triage, you can pretty much triage everything
<paulproteus> Good point, bddebian.
<bencrisford> you might want to talk to the motu
<bencrisford> or dholbach who is motu and i think founded 5-a-day
<bdmurray> I'd be interested to hear about how to identify doable bugs
<greg-g> sorry, paulproteus, distracted at work (god forbid!)
<paulproteus> Heh. (-:
<paulproteus> I'll read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad right now to make sure we're on the same page.
<greg-g> "doable" is a hard to thing to search for
<greg-g> there are "bitesize" things which are simple like string changes or default config changes
<paulproteus> Is there a tag for that?
<greg-g> yeah
<paulproteus> Awesome.
<paulproteus> My first order of business this summer is to make it easy to spot opportunities for oneself in the free software world.
<paulproteus> Did you guys get the idea for "bitesize" from Miro, or vice-versa?
<greg-g> no idea
<bdmurray> I've thought it might be interesting to have an association between packages and programming languages
<greg-g> bdmurray: ooo, that is a good idea
<paulproteus> bdmurray, That's exactly what I'm building, and hopefully for other tags too. (-:
<paulproteus> Well other pieces of metadata, let's say.
 * greg-g nods
<bencrisford> xteejx: Nice :D
<xteejx> i know :D
<xteejx> took a while figuring it out thou ;)
<bencrisford> :P
<xteejx> so i got a jaunty laptop with karmic USB drive, PROPERLY persistent, its a full install haha
<xteejx> flashdrive*
<xteejx> bencrisford, have you seen what's coming for karmic - the face browser gdm login? looks amazing!!
<bencrisford> xteejx: Good good :)
<xteejx> Can't wait! Anyways enough of me must update packages
<elena09> huge bug with fglrx
<elena09> screen frozen and dark after activating System Hardware Drivers ATI and rebooting
<elena09> screen frozen and dark after activating System Hardware Drivers ATI and rebooting
<bencrisford> elena09: Ouch.  Have you reported it on launchpad?
<elena09> of course I reported it but who cares? ATI don't care
<bencrisford> elena09: But it isn't ATI who develop ubuntu :)
<elena09> I know, but it's their Mobility Radeon HD 3450 card
<bencrisford> i dont think they would've made the drivers, but if they did they will care, because it means its their product with the bas name
<bencrisford> bad*
<bencrisford> elena09: See how the bug report goes, you can always have a look for duplicates
<bencrisford> if there is more than one
<bencrisford> its alot better for the bug if you see what i mean
<elena09> I'll see
<bdmurray> bencrisford: but if it is the proprietary driver there isn't much we, Ubuntu, can do
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<elena09> it is proprietary Catalyst 9.5
<bencrisford> bdmurray: Oh, I didn't know that :/.  But surely ATI dont want their driver getting a bad name?
<BUGabundo> hey elena09 bencrisford
<elena09> hello
<BUGabundo> hey bdmurray
<bencrisford> 'ullo BUGabundo :)
<bdmurray> I couldn't say but it might that just having a driver is good enough for them
<elena09> May I ask you something? Could send me an invitation for Dropbox? I moved to a laptop and ...
<bdmurray> s/might/might be/
<BUGabundo> elena09: dropbox doesn't use invites
<BUGabundo> its Open to join
<BUGabundo> but if you use a referal from another user you and the user get an extra 250MiBs
<BUGabundo> otoh UbuntuOne requires invite
<BUGabundo> if you need on let me know
<elena09> so none knows about the ATI bug?
<BUGabundo> I use nvidia
<hggdh> I use ATI, but not fglrx
<elena09> what driver do you use hggdh?
<hggdh> elena09, radeon
<elena09> radeon, or radeon hd? hggdh
<hggdh> fglrx was not working, and I gave up on it still in Jaunty
<hggdh> radeon. radeonhd did not work last time I tried
<elena09> what card do you have?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> let me find out
<elena09> hggdh type of card please, perhaps will be similar to mine which is ATI Mobility Radeon HD3450
<hggdh> no, its a radeon X1200
<hggdh> cheapest sucker I could find ;-)
<BUGabundo> aha
<elena09> mine is older than yours?
<elena09> hggdh mine is older than yours?
<kklimonda> elena09: no
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> hey :)
<elena09> so my card card is newer kklimonda. so radeon will not work for it
<kklimonda> elena09: probably not
<kklimonda> at least not as well as fglrx does.. ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: loved the one about the potilitian
<BUGabundo> LOL
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: So did I - wonder if Canonical can do something about it ;)
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> how is +1 going this week?
<BUGabundo> lots of changes due to UDS?
<kklimonda> not really ;P
<BUGabundo> eheh
<elena09> bye and thanks
<elena09> :)
<askand> How do I tell gdb to ignore broken pipe errors (should I?)
<loic-m> Hi
<loic-m> Recently backported Konversation in Jaunty has a bug - doesn't show the vertical bar to mark the position the conversation was last time you came in a channel
<loic-m> Any other Konversation users noticing that? I'm on Ubuntu and would like to check first if it's only my machine the problem
<BUGabundo> loic-m: hi
<loic-m> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> loic-m: support for stable versions is on #ubuntu channel
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-bugs is for bug triage
<loic-m> BUGabundo really?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> why would I try to trick why you ?
<loic-m> BUGabundo: that's nice to know if one day I look for support
<BUGabundo> for devel version, you can visit #ubuntu+1
<loic-m> BUGabundo: backport mean I'm not using a devel version ;)
<BUGabundo> I know
<loic-m> BUGabundo: and if I come to #ubuntu-bugs, it's maybe because I've got a bug to report or work on ;)
<BUGabundo> just letting you know your options
<BUGabundo> loic-m: for reporting bugs: $ ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<loic-m> BUGabundo: indeed
<mrooney> BUGabundo: it is fine to ask for a bug confirmation in #ubuntu-bugs
<mrooney> before reporting and/or to attempt to make the report better
<loic-m> Now what I'd like to know is if there's other Ubuntu/Kubuntu users wih Konversation 1.2~alpha2-0ubuntu1~jaunty2
<loic-m> mrooney: thanks
<BUGabundo> mrooney: I know! and I do it all the time
<loic-m> (the problem is solved by reverting to the normal version)
<BUGabundo> but asking for _user_ feedback on a funcionality, would be better done on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> where loic-m can find many more users
<mrooney> this is a good channel for getting feedback from users experienced with bug triaging and reproducing
<mrooney> though how many people are active and use Konversation, I don't know :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<loic-m> me neither... though I'd guess many people here use IRC...
<BUGabundo> now you get my point
<BUGabundo> loic-m: LOLOOL
<hggdh> er, what was that?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: what was what?
<hggdh> this dialog above...
<BUGabundo> sei la
<BUGabundo> sabes como e' cmg... vai td pra OT
<micahg> BUGabundo: how many languages did you throw in there?
<BUGabundo> micahg: last 2 lines: 1
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-05
<kakemann> should bug 377201 be set as a duplicate of bug 383271?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377201 in audacious "update audacious && audacious-plugins to 2.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377201
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383271 in audacious "Please merge audacious 2.0.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383271
<BUGabundo> kakemann: I guess so
<BUGabundo> hey ogasawara
<bcurtiswx> kakemann: is 2.0.2 and 2.0.1-1 different?
<bcurtiswx> sorry 2.0.1 and 2.0.1-1
<kakemann> hmm, I have to look into that
<kklimonda> kakemann: yes - you can set it as a duplicate
<bcurtiswx> ah, because debain marks first build as -1 right?
<kklimonda> yeah
<kakemann> ok, will do
<kakemann> thanks
<bcurtiswx> thanks kklimonda
<madmax_X> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
<e-jat> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hiya e-jat
<e-jat> :)
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> good morning dholbach
<thekorn_> good morning bugsquad
<xteejx> bug 383768 is this a good idea to force the update?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383768 in mktemp "[karmic] The essential package 'mktemp' is marked for removal." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383768
<Hobbsee> no
<xteejx> Hobbsee, thanks :) Was kinda thinking it was a stupid idea, I assume they'll resolve it?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> and that bug has to be a dupe
<Hobbsee> the master is pro bably under coreutils
<xteejx> cool, ps good morning everyone :)
<xteejx> I tagged it as metabug
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> I think it is update-manager that must learn to ignore that one
<xteejx> I did look for dupes but couldnt find any
<savvas> great job! :)
<xteejx> thanks :D
<randomaction> this seems to cause build failures for newly uploaded packages
<savvas> randomaction: the chroot problem?
<randomaction> yes
<savvas> I've noticed it, but geser at #ubuntu-motu recommended to wait for a while and retry the build
<savvas> +Conflicts: mktemp
<savvas> +Replaces: mktemp
<savvas> I wonder if it should have "Provides: mktemp" ?
<geser> savvas: I haven't looked at the specific one chroot problem but most such problems are transient unless they appear in bulk
<savvas> ok :)
<xteejx> guys, does that mean that the problem will just float past and be fixed one day when people update?
<savvas> xteejx: it should :)
<xteejx> savvas, Ok cool :)
<savvas> It's either coreutils fault or update-manager.. or they should remove mktemp's "Essential"
<xteejx> I didn't expect a stable system hehe, but I hear quite a lot of UI improvements are going into karmic
<savvas> hm.. that last one seems great :P
<xteejx> no point asking me - I haven't a clue about MOTU lol
<mvo> savvas: I check it out, I can make u-m ignore mktemps essential
<seb128> mvo: the issue should be fixed in debian now, I will do an autosync run
<savvas> mvo: no no, it's fixed in coreutils - dholbach replied :)
<dholbach> seb128: I think it's synced already, it needs to be built manually though because the chroots are busted
<savvas> dholbach: wouldn't it be better if mktemp was demoted from "Essential" ? Or that wouldn't make a difference?
<seb128> dholbach: everything has been synced or just coreutils, ie should I still do a normal daily autosync?
<dholbach> seb128: I don't know
<dholbach> savvas: <wgrant> coreutils contains and now Conflicts with mktemp.
<dholbach>  apt doesn't like removing Essential packages, which mktemp is.
<dholbach>  A fixed coreutils has been uploaded (producing a transitional non-Essential mktemp binary), but it needs to be built manually.
<seb128> alright
<savvas> ah I get it, mktemp is orphaned
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Presumably in a release or two coreutils will drop the mktemp binary, and all will be good.
<savvas> well the coreutils workaround ought to work :)
<wgrant> But for now we just have to wait. Is anybody but infinity sufficiently empowered to fix this?
<xteejx> how soon is "soon to be processed"?
<xteejx> and how is it going to work the fix, will it just "work" or is there anything extra thats needed to be done?
<wgrant> The coreutils/mktemp issue will vanish. Nothing special will need to be done.
<xteejx> wgrant, just upgrade as normal then? :)
<wgrant> Yes.
<xteejx> cool
<Ekushey> i filed a new bug, can someone take a look at it? it's # 383444
<xteejx> bug 383444
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383444 in tzdata "Timezone change for Bangladesh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383444
<wgrant> I'm impressed.
<wgrant> They introduce it without a definite date of termination?
<Ekushey> wgrant, it's still undecided
<Ekushey> btw it's my first bug report, i hope it looks OK?
<wgrant> That's OK.
<Ekushey> ok, that's a relief then
<wgrant> In future I wouldn't use tinyurl-like services, though.
<Ekushey> will remember that :)
<wgrant> Hmm. 2009h is still the latest.
<askand1> kklimonda: hi, I can not upgrade to 1.7 from your ppa, only partial upgrade
<askand1> any idea on why?
<askand1> kklimonda: ah nevermind, solved it, what did you say was the name of the new debugpackage? :)
<siretart> hey folks
<siretart> I'm currently preparing a new upload of vlc and wanted to go through the list of vlc bugs
<siretart> unfortunately, the bug list is filled up with 'triaged' crasher bugs, which I'd like to exclude somehow
<siretart> is that possible?
<siretart> I don't have the time and energy to process all those crasher bugs, but I want to see what 'other' 'regular' bugs have been filed
<seb128> siretart: not really, you can filter out the triaged bugs
<siretart> that list is rather short
<siretart> I do remember that there are some bugs in 'triaged' status which are fixed in this new version
<siretart> but I cannot locate them
<seb128> no easy way to do what you want no
<siretart> this means the buglisting of vlc is useless to me as I cannot handle it
 * Hobbsee wonders if bughelper will help with that
<seb128> siretart: the issue is just the number of bugs?
<siretart> more my inability to sort, filter and handle the large amount of bugs
<seb128> you are not really trying apparently
<seb128> you just focus on one thing you can't do
<siretart> hm. probably
<seb128> all the crash bug are importance medium
<siretart> I'm currently checking the bugs wich are 'fix committed'
<seb128> so you can review everything which is not medium for example
<siretart> there are 4 bugs
<siretart> okay, I'll try that next
<seb128> "show bugs that are resolved upstream" lists 17 bugs
<seb128> you might want to review that list too
<siretart> three triaged bugs with importance not medium.. :/
<seb128> nobody is looking at vlc bugs
<siretart> :/, because the bug I expected is not there. but still a few more bugs
<siretart> yes, thats unfortunate
<seb128> if you do a new version upload you can probably close quite some of those bugs which have an upstream task closed
<siretart> okay, will check them
<siretart> okay, so the idea is to filter for bugs that need upstreaming, then upstream them in batch, and on new upstream version check what bugs can be closed, right?
<seb128> siretart: yes
<siretart> okay, I've now done so
<siretart> unfortunately, the buildds are broken ATM, so I cannot testbuild
<askand1> kklimonda_: transmissions keeps crashing : /
<askand1> How do I tell gdb to ignore "Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe."?
<dholbach> try          (gdb) help handle
<askand1> dholbach: thanks handle SIGPIPE nostop noprint nopass seems to work
<dholbach> rock on
<kklimonda_> askand1: the same backtrace? or similar?
<kklimonda_> askand1: and have you tried 1.70?
<askand1> kklimonda_: I am trying now with 1.70, got a sigpipestop but added "handle SIGPIPE nostop noprint nopass" and trying again now
<savvas> mvo: could you take a look at an older merge request for software-properties (KDE)? It fixes some unicode text strings: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/software-properties/kde_deb_and_deb-src_unicode_fix/+merge/4956 diff: http://tinyurl.com/m26xuw
<savvas> " some unicode text strings" = a unicode bug
<savvas> I can't seem to find the bug number right now though.. hm..
<savvas> mvo: found it, bug #102773 - the last comments, the software sources list appears "gibberish": http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24255059/adept1.png
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 102773 in software-properties "l10n broken in software-properties" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102773
<mvo> savvas: sure, I do this now
<savvas> thanks :)
<stpere>  /win 21
<stpere> oops, sorry :)
<savvas>  you lose!
<savvas>  :p
<jdstrand> dholbach: hi! looking at bug #383696 I see you unsubscribed the sponsors team. looking at the bug, it seems it needs a sponsor. am I missing something?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383696 in kio-gopher "Sync kio-gopher 0.1.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383696
<dholbach> jdstrand: "this sync is perfect"
<dholbach> I took this as an ACKed sync request
<dholbach> ubuntu-archive is subscribedx
<jdstrand> dholbach: yes, but I didn't see that he was a sponsor perse
<dholbach> so all's good, no?
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> he dropped out of ~motu
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> I'll ACK it
<dholbach> I reviewed it myself
<jdstrand> dholbach: excellent, thanks
<dholbach> done
<bcurtiswx> ACK?
<dholbach> acknowledged, approved, OK :)
<bcurtiswx> ahh, :-) ok thx
<dholbach> :-)
<bcurtiswx> so does an ACK mean its triged, or fix released or..?
<dholbach> bcurtiswx: this isn't a real bug, but more a "workflow bug"
<dholbach> basically it's there to organise work between groups of developers
<dholbach> it's safe to ignore it
<dholbach> if you want to know more about it, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<bcurtiswx> dholbach: ok j/w here.  i know to stay away from syncs as a triager.  Im always interested in learning more.. thx
<dholbach> cool :)
<xteejx> Who do I get in contact for pushing a bug through with the accessibility team, its a feature that has been broken for quite some time....bug 377060
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377060 in espeak "[jaunty karmic] espeak missing words and phonemes from sentences" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377060
<dholbach> themuso probably, but he's in Australia so hopefully sleeping
<xteejx> dholback, oh ok daniel, it should be ok to leave it on LP shouldn't it? I mean it will get seen to, right?
<xteejx> actually forget that, stupid question
<xteejx> !julius
<ubot4> Factoid 'julius' not found
<dholbach> xteejx: I guess so, yes - but you can make sure and talk to him on Monday about it
<xteejx> dholbach, Will do, thanks :)
<bcurtiswx> I <3 showing up at work when nobody else does... it means i can leave early!!!!  bbl
<hggdh> who takes care of devicekit?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I believe pitti is familiar with it
<hggdh> bdmurray, thanks
<hggdh> now I have to find the bloody bug... lost it :-(
<xteejx> bdmurray, Sorry about that bug report earlier
<bcurtiswx> is there an IRC page for the community council?
<kklimonda> irc page?
<bcurtiswx> IRC channel
<bcurtiswx> i've got web pages on the brain.. sorry
<bcurtiswx> lol
<andersk> Can someone set the importance of bug 382608 to Low?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382608 in openafs "Sync openafs 1.4.10+dfsg1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382608
<askand> Hi, I have a way to get a segfault in GDB 100% on my computer, can someone please try if it's just me? Move .mozilla to .mozillabackup or something, run: 'firefox -g 2>&1 | tee firefoxfresh.txt'  and then 'run'
<dtchen> andersk: why low?
<kklimonda> askand: indeed, it crashes
<askand> kklimonda: ok would you mind sending the bugreport due to bug 314212 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314212 in python-apt "Apport unable to report crash -  urlopen error timed out" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<kklimonda> askand: btw, how is transmission 1.70? has it crashed yet? :)
<askand> no, one of the few apps on my system that are rocksolid atm :)
<kklimonda> send report for gdb? what does it have in common with this error?
<kklimonda> damn, it's getting cold again o.O
<kklimonda> askand: let's hope it doesn't crash then.. ;)
<askand> kklimonda: I can't send it with report because of the timeout error :)
<askand> apport*
<kklimonda> oh, i see
<kklimonda> askand: looks like it's already reported: bug 258578
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 258578 in gdb "gdb crashed with SIGSEGV in iterate_over_threads()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258578
<askand> indeed :)
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<kklimonda> hey
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<andersk> dtchen: it fixes an OpenAFS kernel crash with kernel >= 2.6.27, (Debian bug #528785), so it is certainly important to OpenAFS users, but I won't continue to nitpick.
<ubot4> Debian bug 528785 in openafs-modules-source "openafs-modules-source: Random kernel crashes when accessing AFS" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/528785
<dtchen> andersk: right, that much is understood, but sync requests generally are wishlist
<dtchen> andersk: effectively, however, importance is largely ignored when overriding deltas
<andersk> Okay.  I didn't see that documented anywhere (e.g. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess> doesn't mention it; maybe it should).
<bcurtiswx> ok, so since i am still not used to the apport-collect, it just collects the basic info from the persons computer for the bug right. bug #384060 im working with, and i can not reproduce the issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384060 in ubuntu "gnome-ppp needs sudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384060
<bcurtiswx> does BUGNUMBER need a # ?
<BUGabundo> nopwe
<BUGabundo> $ apport-collect BUGID
<BUGabundo> IF the bug has a package assign
<bcurtiswx> that it does
<BUGabundo> and you can also add data from another package to a bug that doesn't mention it
<BUGabundo> $ apport-collect BUGID -p OTHERPACKAGE
<BUGabundo> oh and user must be running a recent ubuntu version and have -updates enabled
<BUGabundo> since -collect hooks came too late
<bcurtiswx> its karmic
<bcurtiswx> gnome-ppp
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let me try it
<BUGabundo> don't even have it
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: in the greasemonkey script for user responses.. with the "vague" response, i find myself having to ask for package and ubuntu versions an awful lot.  do you think you could add those to the responses in a future release?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: They way I see it vague should only be used for the lowest quality bugs.  I'd generally try to use "Collect It" as much as possible.
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ok, thx
<bdmurray> Does that make sense?
<bcurtiswx> yeah, does collect work with hardy/intrepid/jaunty/karmic?
<bdmurray> No, no, yes, yes! ;-)
<bcurtiswx> so, for the no,no vague a better response?
<bdmurray> Well you said you have to ask for the ubuntu version a lot so I'm not sure how'd you know if it was Hardy or Intrepid, but I could do that.
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: to answer you Q: gnome-ppp is not asking me to be root
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: thats what i had happen too, is it supposed to ask for root permissions?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: yeah, good point.. wtg brain <facepalm>
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: maybe. if it is going to change your connection... but I don't think it needs too
<BUGabundo> I can operate *over* to original Link, so it can run on userland
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: ask asac
<bcurtiswx> asac: so you don't have to scroll up, should gnome-ppp ask for a sudo password when called from a user level by default ?
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: so the user is experiencing a bug, as we have verified that it works ....AFAIK as designed
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: better ping asac on #ubuntu-mozillateam. he is not so much active here
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: well karmic is unstable
<BUGabundo> he better be running uptodate before filling bugs
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: i tested on karmic... works "fine"
<BUGabundo> me too
<bcurtiswx> i did forget to ask if hes fully updated.. but the apport collect will tell us right away if anythings not updated
<BUGabundo> but you never know what the user actually did on the other side
<BUGabundo> or even if he can reproduce it for sure
<BUGabundo> or its just ear say
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: ask him if it is reproduclbe
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: k
<plars> Would steps to reproduce + a legible photo of the panic and most of the stacktrace generally be considered sufficient for confirmed on a kernel bug? I know that text output of the full stacktrace would be preferable but I don't think he's been able to get that from his netbook
<BUGabundo> plars: on shutdown? yes a pic is nice
<plars> BUGabundo: it's not on shutdown, no
<BUGabundo> plars: kernel devs tend to accept that
<plars> ok
<bcurtiswx> any here running kubuntu karmic ?
 * BUGabundo hands "one" to bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> can you test bug #384098
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384098 in openoffice.org "Some tables will not display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384098
<BUGabundo> no time sorry
<BUGabundo> trying to fix U1
<bcurtiswx> ok
<bcurtiswx> i guess its time to break down and VM kubuntu
<BUGabundo> eheh
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-06
<bcurtiswx> what package has glib.h ?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: have you tried dpkg -S glib.h?
<bcurtiswx> no, didn't know i could :D
<bcurtiswx> thx
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo1: what package can i install that has all the important dev packages
<BUGabundo1> none
<bcurtiswx> haha, darn, ok
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo1: -lGL looks for libgl right?
<BUGabundo1> no idea
<bcurtiswx> hmm, ok
<BUGabundo1> didn't search for it
<brocgiddens> I want to help with bugs but am new to the process
<bcurtiswx> brocgiddens: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<brocgiddens> looking at that now
<brocgiddens> its one of those things where i really love ubuntu but i'm new enough not to know alot
<brocgiddens> but i want to contribute
<bcurtiswx> brocgiddens: we all start that way :D
<brocgiddens> thanks for the encouragment
<bcurtiswx> brocgiddens: anyone in here is more than willing to help you out along your way of learning triage.  don't hesitate to ask any question you have... i've already paved the way for the dumb questions..
<brocgiddens> so is it enough just to find a new bug and comment that I have had the same problem?
<brocgiddens> i just did that on one, related to Intel HDA alsa driver.  I couldn't get mine to work until I broke down and did a clean install.  That fixed it.
<bcurtiswx> brocgiddens: theres something in launchpad that says "this bug does not effect me", you can click that and change it to "this bug effects me too", we don't want all the "yeah i get this too" comments in bugs
<brocgiddens> oh ok.  mine was more than that but I know the answer isn't always a clean install, I will look for the option to do that instead next time
<bcurtiswx> brocgiddens: a good start to bug traige is finding bug duplicates
<bcurtiswx> but i'd suggest reading up on that website I gave you
<brocgiddens> oh ok.  why on some bug reports does it say i386 in one place and i686 in another.  in the same report
<bcurtiswx> well, that all depends on how the bug has changed through its life
<bcurtiswx> whats an example bug
<bcurtiswx> type 'bug #xxxxxx'
<brocgiddens> 384107
<bcurtiswx> type bug and make sure to include the #
<bcurtiswx> like bug #384107
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384107 in firefox-3.0 "pandora.com crashes firefox 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384107
<brocgiddens> bug #384107
<bcurtiswx> that way ubot lists it :-)
<brocgiddens> gotcha
<hggdh> sometimes ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: may I PM you?
<hggdh> of course
<brocgiddens> so, any reason it lists both 386 and 686?
<bcurtiswx> im not sure exactly
<hggdh> brocgiddens, looking at it
<hggdh> !log
<ubot4> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bcurtiswx> stgraber: are you there?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, ^^
<bcurtiswx> ty
<hggdh> brocgiddens, then 686 is the version of the kernel you are running. I do not think we still compile for 386
<hggdh> s/then/the/
<hggdh> the Arch: i386 indicates this code is compiled for an Intel-compatible, 32 bits
<brocgiddens> ok, that is the app
<brocgiddens> but its in a 64 bit kernel?
<hggdh> Arch has a series of possible values, and each indicate one type of CPU
<hggdh> no, this is on a 32-bit kernel
<hggdh> a 686 is 32 bits
<brocgiddens> whats the dif between 686 and 386?
<hggdh> so. The uname line states this kernel was compiled for a i686/compatible CPU; the Arch line on the app states the Architecture used to build the app was a i386 (i.e., Intel-compatible, 32 bits
<hggdh> one is for the kernel, one is for the app
<hggdh> unfortunately they pretty much mean the same (er, sort of)
<brocgiddens> lol
<hggdh> but use different names
<brocgiddens> ok, i'll stop asking questions before i confuse myslef
<brocgiddens> myself
<hggdh> on the kernel: this kernel should *not* be able to run on a real i386
<brocgiddens> I'll dive into the howto wiki for now and check back with more (on topic) questions later
<hggdh> brocgiddens, no prob ;-)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, try the -motu channel
<hggdh> but it is probably late now
<bcurtiswx> k
<hggdh> late as time-of day, I mean
<bcurtiswx> i know :P
<askand> Backporting tomboy 0.15 from Karmic to Jaunty (currently at 0.14) would fix bug 581582, what is the things one should do to backport something?
<porthose1> !backports
<ubot4> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<porthose1> !packaging
<ubot4> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<leoquant> ! sun java update -13
<ubot4> leoquant: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leoquant> !sun java update -13
<ubot4> leoquant: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xteejx> Hi guys, I need a suggestion with bug 377060 - should portaudio be added as an assigned package to this bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377060 in espeak "[jaunty karmic] espeak missing words and phonemes from sentences" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377060
<xteejx> https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/bughelper/bughelper.364896/+merge/5766 how long does it normally take for something to be released?
<hggdh> xteejx, in this case it depends on Markus or Brian...
<xteejx> hggdh, oh right ok heh just wondered :)
<hggdh> :-)
<asac> bcurtiswx: what use case are you using gnome-ppp for? old modem style dialup?
<BUGabundo> hey asac that's an HUGE backlog
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> :)
<Hew> Damn, the number of open bugs is exploding. I'm sure it was only a few months ago it was under 50k, now it's about to break 60k..
<bcurtiswx> asac: i was talking about bug #384060, let me try to refresh my memory
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384060 in gnome-ppp "gnome-ppp needs sudo" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384060
<asac> bcurtiswx: yeah. just was curious why you use gnome-ppp at all
<BUGabundo> asac: its not bcurtiswx... it's a bug triage
<asac> but its old style modem
<bcurtiswx> asac: i personally don't, its the bug
<asac> ok ok ;)
<bcurtiswx> asac: nothing wrong with old-school though
<xteejx> bencrisford, Evening :)
<bcurtiswx> i was just wondering based on that bug, whether gnome-ppp by default should ask for sudo when calling it as a user before launching the GUI
<asac> depends. usually "normal" users probably should be in a group that allows dialup
<asac> in the long run all this should probably be replaced with some policykit like implementation
<bcurtiswx> asac: so should I treat that bug as a wishlist item or continue triaging the "problem" ?
<asac> i dont think we should add more sudo logic anymore as we try to get rid of it in general
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> asac: what happened with coreutils?
<BUGabundo> heard something was wrong?
<asac> i didnt investigate coreutls ;)
<BUGabundo> when I upgrade it asked me to remove mktemp
<BUGabundo> and then I got an update  from it the next day
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: wait your turn :P asac is mine right now
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahaa
<asac> bcurtiswx: check whether gnome-ppp binary has some special group rights attached
<asac> and check if that matches a group we normally add users to
<asac> bcurtiswx: if there is a mismatch (e.g. gnome-ppp uses dialup, but user has just dip) thats a bug
<bcurtiswx> and how do i check binary?
<asac> otherwise its a wishlist bug you can file upstream
<asac> bcurtiswx: ls -la path/to/binary
<bcurtiswx> oh, i thought i was checking code or something here :-X
<asac> bcurtiswx: also user should check what permissions the /dev/modem device (or whatever device he uses) has
<xteejx> Bug 155473 - how should this be debugged? It looks like there's enough info for a developer, but not too sure.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 155473 in hal "/media/.hal-mtab not cleaned up after restart" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155473
<asac> bcurtiswx: so we have ls -l /dev/ttyS0
<asac> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 4, 64 2009-06-01 12:36 /dev/ttyS0
<asac> meaning that if user is in dialout group all should be fine
<bcurtiswx> ok, so ask the user for the output of ls -al /usr/bin/gnome-ppp and ls -l /dev/ttyS0 to see if theres a problem there?
<bcurtiswx> asac: ^^
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: its been upstreamed, which is good.  But it lacks any important information for devs in Ubuntu.  We don't know which version of Ubuntu it was reported against, and since i'm guessing theres been upgrades to ubuntu since, we don't know if its fixed in a later release.
<bcurtiswx> on a side note, this is why i wish the bug report gui for launchpad would grab Ubuntu version and Package version info on a report (not reported through apport).. thankfully apport-collect is available now, but for now it's only good for jaunty/karmic bugs
<bencrisford> xteejx: I would say that is enough to go on, but only with the ubuntu version
<bencrisford> without it, sensible devs wont start work on it until its there
<xteejx> bcurtiswx, I TOTALLY agree with the apport-collect gui in LP, are you talking about the proposed idea of invoking apport from the LP report a bug pages? I'd definitely +1 it :)
<xteejx> But yeah guys I agree, version at least, testing in later, etc etc
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: why don't we invoke apport-collect on launchpad reported ubuntu bugs ?
<Hew> Uh, rhythmbox is currently using 100% of one of my CPU cores. How do I debug this?
 * Hew debugs with killall rhythmbox :-)
<bcurtiswx> Hew: what were you doing on rhythmbox before it went 100% CPY?
<bcurtiswx> CPU*
<Hew> it's just playing songs
<Hew> I actually didn't get around to killing it so it's still going!
<jpds> Hew: Install banshee.
 * jpds runs away.
<bcurtiswx> well it looks like banshee will be default in Karmic.. so yeah... thats not actually a bad idea
<Hew> jpds: Banshee contains a critical bug, which is it depends on libmono* :-)
<Hew> yea I heard something about that.. where did that discussion happen? UDS? Is there info about it somewhere?
<jpds> Hew: At UDS - and it's probably on gobby.ubuntu.com
<Hew> thanks jpds I'll have a look
<Hew> hmm not much there..
<Hew> looks like rhythmbox finally decided to stop eating my CPU, how strange
<bcurtiswx> was it searching for album art?
<bcurtiswx> or downloading something like that?
<Hew> bcurtiswx: It happened for multiple songs, started with no user interaction, and ended the same
<asac> bcurtiswx: replace /dev/ttyS0 with whatever modem device the user is using
<bcurtiswx> asac: how can the user find out which one they're using?
<asac> bcurtiswx: well. the user has to know
<asac> if he just uses /dev/modem then he should look where the link points to
<bcurtiswx> asac: ok, j/w if there was a way they could find out.. im expecting to get an "idk what i'm using" from the reporter
<asac> bdmurray: well. he _enters_ that info in gnome-ppp dialog
<asac> bcurtiswx: if he doesnt know its probably whatever ls -l /dev/modem shows
<asac> which is usually a link to ttyS0, but could be somewhere else
<asac> ok off for a while
<bcurtiswx> bye asac: thx for help
<DoMeN____> hy is this the right place to ask a question regarding a possible bug in ubuntu keyboard messages handling ( using x11 )?
<jmarsden> DoMeN____: Try asking in #ubuntu .  #ubuntu-bugs is more about triaging existing bug reports.
<DoMeN____> thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-07
<yoasif> heya guys
<yoasif> any idea how i can more effectively triage this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/379221
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379221 in eog "Scrolling in a zoomed in image results in blocks" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> yoasif: you are getting some good help upstream, plus apport collected most of the information you need to have in the report.  In fact, upstream has more info than the ubuntu bug.. I think its a good enough job to get the triaged mark.  Setting...
<bcurtiswx> yoasif, does it fix itself or is it a permanent "block"
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: sweet deal :)
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: does not fix itself, maybe if i do a fullscreen or something
<yoasif> one sec
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: initiating a full screen makes it redraw and it comes up fine, when exiting fullscreen it looks good again, but doing an up/down scroll messes it up again
<bcurtiswx> yoasif: gj, everythings set
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: thanks :)
<bcurtiswx> yw
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: is low really a good idea -- it's a regression
<yoasif> regressions are a nono, no?
<bcurtiswx> yoasif: upstream can't reproduce it, at the moment
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: any chance producing a screencast might help?
<bcurtiswx> yoasif: screencasts always help :-)
<yoasif> cool
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: updated the bug with a screencast heh
<bcurtiswx> hmm, doesn't want to load for me
<bcurtiswx> ah, there we go
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: unrelated question -- when there is a file playing in totem, and you open a new one in nautilus, what is supposed to happen?
<bcurtiswx> nautilus is the file manager, totem is playing a movie.. im confused on your scenario here
<yoasif> i opened a mp3 in totem... now i double click on a new movie/file in nautilus... totem is the file handler.... nothing happens -- is anything supposed to happen?
<bcurtiswx> it should change to that
<bcurtiswx> (just tested it)
<yoasif> bcurtiswx: hehe doesn't for me
<bcurtiswx> i686 = x86_64 ?
<bcurtiswx> if not whats diff of i386 and i686 ?
<jmarsden> i686 == newer CPUs from Intel with some extar instructions compared to the original 386.  Whether am i686 class CPu runs 64bit is a different thing entirely.
<bcurtiswx> jmarsden: ty
<jmarsden> No problem.  If you care about the details, try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_P6_(microarchitecture)
<jmarsden> For checking whether your CPU can run amd64 (64bit) instructions, you can do    egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<jmarsden> Oh, sorry that is for virtualization...
<bcurtiswx> haha, i am just asking because of a bug
<bcurtiswx> thx though
<jmarsden> OK.  The one for 64bitness is the lm flag, btw
<bcurtiswx> bug #384044 I am wondering who I should subscribe to this bug, as well as im thinking importance = high
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384044 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 live CD crashes on boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384044
<jmarsden> bcurtiswx: looks like the bug is highly specific to a very old CPU and chipset (does Jaunty even officially support running on an 850MHz Athlon?), so I'm not sure how important that would be... also so far only one person reported it -- if you can't confirm it yourself, I'd leave the importance alone until it becomes clearer how many people are affected by it.
<bcurtiswx> jmarsden: ok.. idk what else i'd add to that to make it officially triaged
<bcurtiswx> the wiki for debugging casper doesn't contain much, and i had the reporter do what it said... so should I mark as triaged and let the devs determine if its all still supported or not ?
<jmarsden> I'm not sure... if it can't be duplicated... you can probably mark it triaged, but that's just a guess... confirming it would be more useful -- can you find a friend who has that class of motherboard in their garage ??
<bcurtiswx> jmarsden: we do the best we can, with what were given.  Marking it triaged :) thx
<jmarsden> No problem :)
<bencrisford> You know the command sed -i 's/hell/hello/g' path/to/file
<bencrisford> is there a way of doing it so it only edits one line
<bencrisford> say i have a two line file like this:
<bencrisford> Hell
<bencrisford> Hello
<bencrisford> hell
<bencrisford> and I only want the first hell to be hello
<bencrisford> how would I do that?
<geser> make your regex more strict: sed -i 's/Hell$/Hello/g' path/to/file
<bencrisford> I dont understand geser :/  what does the $ do?
<geser> $ matches end of line
<geser> ^ if you need the begin of line
<bencrisford> How would I specify what line though?
<geser> Hell$ will match any line ending in Hell
<bencrisford> oh
<bencrisford> well im editing a config file
<bencrisford> and writing a script that does it automatically
<bencrisford> but alot of the settings are yes/no
<bencrisford> and im using that command, so im kinda stuck with the yes/no
<bencrisford> because its changing every no and every yes atm
<geser> can you show an example of what exactly you want to accomplish, it's often easier to tell a solution for a certain problem than a generic one (at least for me)
<bencrisford> ok, sure, ill pastebin my code
<bencrisford> and what im trying to edit
<bencrisford> geser: http://pastebin.com/m13dce847
<bencrisford> but in the .conf i am editing there is many bools
<bencrisford> the one i want to edit with that snippet is line 77
<geser> and the setting is "no_kill = yes" ?
<bencrisford> no_kill = no
<geser> why don't you simply look for a line starting with "no_kill = " (independent of the current value) and replace it with what you want?
<geser> sed -i "s/^no_kill = .*$/no_kill = $NEW4/g' file
<bencrisford> geser: Your're a genius!
<bencrisford> thank you so much :)
<bencrisford> geser: Is there a command to clear a file?
<bencrisford> like a log
<Hobbsee> rm?
<Hobbsee> rm file && touch file?
<Hobbsee> echo '' > file might work, too
 * Hobbsee assumes that will behave as intended
<bencrisford> so:
<bencrisford> rm logfile.log && touch logfile.log?
<geser> cat /dev/null > file
<Hobbsee> hm, even echo > file works
<geser> bencrisford: and don't forget to restart the application if it has that file open while you empty it that way
<bencrisford> so what command am i running geser, Hobbsee?
<geser> like you want, but be aware that if the app has still the file open while you rm it, it will still be able to write to the now deleted file
<bencrisford> info pessulus
<bencrisford> !info pessulus
<ubot4> bencrisford: pessulus (source: pessulus): lockdown editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<bencrisford> !info
<bencrisford> !info ubot4
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package ubot4 does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> !info inkscap
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package inkscap does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> !info inkscape
<ubot4> bencrisford: inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46-5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 14108 kB, installed size 61288 kB
<bencrisford> !info quassel
<ubot4> bencrisford: quassel (source: quassel): KDE4/Qt based, IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 19125 kB, installed size 54804 kB
<bencrisford> !info ninja
<ubot4> bencrisford: ninja (source: ninja): Privilege escalation detection system for GNU\Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-2 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 88 kB
<yoasif> i think this should be tagged wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/384514
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384514 in ubuntu "What about a deamon warning the user when disk is full ?" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> Hey guys, just a quick question, I've tried to get a backtrace for gdesklets, and it keeps coming up with an error about python2.5 - bug 384550 (it's mine - I'm trying to get more info)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384550 in gdesklets "[jaunty] gdesklets fails to start with Could not launch 'gDesklets'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384550
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> xteejx, yes, it seems to be related to python 2.5
<xteejx> hggdh, thanks :) is there any more info I can give?
<hggdh> well, you could look at the source package, to see what are the pre-reqs
<hggdh> looking for where python 2.5 is requested
<hggdh> but, as far as I can see, from a triage point of view, it is done
<hggdh> the programme is asking for a python that is not installed (and not listed as pre-req).
<xteejx> the source stuff is a bit beyond my level at the mo heh
<xteejx> I'm guessing debian/rules problem
<BUGabundo> xteejx: eheh
<hggdh> xteejx, if it helps any, I just installed it & run it
<hggdh> successfully
<xteejx> ??? how
<BUGabundo> karmic ?
<hggdh> for the record, I am running karmic
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> how did I know lol
<BUGabundo> :))
<xteejx> I'm in Jaunty at the mo, Karmic is installed on my USB thumbdrive
<BUGabundo> how are you guys ?
<xteejx> not bad thanks BUG, you?
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo boa noite
<xteejx> good night?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: boa tarde, sff
<hggdh> xteejx, yes, good night. and BUGabundo answered good afternoon
<xteejx> ahh, in english good night impies you are going hehe
<xteejx> *implies
<yoasif> i think this should be marked wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/384505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384505 in evolution "More persistent calendar reminders" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> yes, but not in Portuguese
<hggdh> yoasif, looking
<xteejx> ahh i see :)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: going where?
<hggdh> er, what?
<BUGabundo> xteejx: ^^^
<xteejx> ?? I'm confused...
<hscdude> hi
<hggdh> oh, teej meant you say 'good night', in English, when you are going to bed/going home
<hscdude> is it just me or did sopmething happened to ssl crtificate
<xteejx> hggdh, who said my name was teej :P
<hscdude> bugs.launchpad.net uses an invalid security certificate.     The certificate will not be valid until 05/08/2009 05:05 PM.
<hggdh> yoasif, it would be good to know what version of Evo and Ubuntu we are talking about in the bug.
<xteejx> take the s from https out or allow an exception in firefox
<xteejx> hscdude, ^^
<hscdude> xteejx: but why
<hggdh> yoasif, but I tend to agree with you, sounds wishlist. But I will wait until we know the versions
<yoasif> hggdh: cool
<hscdude> someone failed at administrating that server or what
<xteejx> hscdude, I assume you mean you cannot connect to the site?
<hggdh> xteejx, your bug ;-)
<hggdh> hscdude, let me check
<hscdude> I mean the site uses invalid ssl crtificate, which should be fixed
<xteejx> I'm not having any probs
<hggdh> xteejx, are you connected to edge, or standard LP?
<xteejx> standard
<hscdude> any webmaster of that site here?
<xteejx> try #launchpad
<hscdude> guys do you also get this invalid cert?
<xteejx> nope
<xteejx> i got 08/05/09 to 09/05/10 on the certificate...
<hggdh> hscdude, I just checked both LP and edge, both show certs that are still valid (expiring in July 2009)
<hggdh> so I guess we are being load-balanced...
<hscdude> hmm.. perhaps our wifi is being highjacked \o/  wtf
<xteejx> hggdh, why is mine different :S
<hggdh> brb
<BUGabundo> hscdude: to me the cert looks good
<BUGabundo> and signed by GoDady
<BUGabundo> I wonder if YOUR cert cache is outdate
<xteejx> BUGabundo, that's exactly what i can see
<hscdude> BUGabundo: it was always working for me before
<hscdude> BUGabundo: also, this cert is in the FUTURE (wtf)
<xteejx> hscdude, have you done the usual clear cache, etc?
<BUGabundo> mine says it expires in 2010
<xteejx> yeah 9th May 2010 on mine
<BUGabundo> ahh right
<BUGabundo> 09/052009
<BUGabundo> for the issue date
<hscdude> yes I cleared cache
<BUGabundo> maybe hscdude is reading it on Europe date format
<xteejx> BUGabundo, 9th May 2009....its 7th June, I'm seeing the same thing, shouldnt be a problem
<hscdude> of course I am
<hscdude> USA  m/d/y date format is retarded
<xteejx> I'm English, mine woul dbe messed up too if that was the case
<xteejx> hscdude, agreed on that one hehe
<hscdude> on a side note, someone should beat up the Open Office default time format, which uses m/d/y
<BUGabundo> you can
<BUGabundo> but there is nothing system wide to set it on gnome
<BUGabundo> only kde
<xteejx> doesnt it change with the en-gb set?
<BUGabundo> there's a bug for that
<xteejx> then again I hardly ever use OOo
<BUGabundo> xteejx: here is one for you: make OOo calc use #,###.00 instead of #.###,00
<xteejx> hscdude: nudge someone in #launchpad see if they know about the cert problem
<hscdude> ohh!
<hscdude> lol I found the problem.
<xteejx> BUGabundo, I don't need to ###.## is GB standard :P
<BUGabundo> xteejx: what prob? seems fine to me
<BUGabundo> not in PT
<hscdude> date
<hscdude> Sat Jan  6 00:31:26 EET 1996
<BUGabundo> we have .#,00
<BUGabundo> Sun Jun  7 18:21:14 WEST 2009
<hscdude> I was in middle of debugging  wakup using CMOS clock magic.  didnt corrected my clock yet lol. n/m
<xteejx> BUGabundo, looks like the UK are different with another thing again, left hand drive cars, . not , lol
<xteejx> hscdude, lol no worries we all make mistakes :)
<xteejx> anyway guys I'm off so bye all :) and thanks hggdh for the help
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, I see your issue was resolved ;-)
<bcurtiswx> yes sir :-), thx for your help
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-07
<gnomefreak> what package would i file a bug on for the apperance->backgrounds?
<micahg> gnomefreak: xprop | grep CLASS
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> it shows gnome-terminal
<maco2> gnomefreak: you have to click on the appearance window
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> gnome-appearance-properties  better
<gnomefreak> that isnt a package but doesnt matter much really bad storms moving in right now so i will have to pick back up on it in the morning
 * gnomefreak smoke while downloads finish
<micahg> gnomefreak: gnome-control-center
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: if you have a binary and don't know the package, you can always dpkg -S `which binary`
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep but i didnt have a bin either
<micahg> gnomefreak: gnome-appearance-properties :)
<gnomefreak> oh oops
<maco2> micahg: time for a blog post?
<micahg> maco2: for what?
<micahg> how to find which program?
 * micahg needs to start a blog :)
<maco2> micahg: yes
<micahg> k, when I start my blog :)
<gnomefreak> IIRC it tells you how to find the package in one of our bug wikis
<gnomefreak> ok now i can go for a quick smoke ;)
<reduz> hi guys, question!!! how do i report a bug in ubuntu itself and not in a package?
<Flannel> reduz: I answered you in #ubuntu
<reduz> Flannel, yeah but i can't find any package in there
<Flannel> reduz: Right, but that page says to file it against the kernel (from the description you gave me)
<reduz> i don't think kernel is at fault, if i configure the networking by hand in console it works fine, i think it's probably network-manager
<reduz> well, i'll file the bug anyway, if it's wrong i hope the report isnt ignored
<Flannel> reduz: File it whereever you think it's appropriate.  It'll get moved around as people who are more familiar with those particular aspects touch it
<kermiac> does anyone know what the new status "opinion" is? I just noticed it on Staging LP - http://imgbin.org/images/1786.png
<kermiac> nvm, I found the ML discussion http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-dev@lists.launchpad.net/msg02984.html
<BUGabundo_remote> Have u seen the Sun?I need my photosynthesis!
<kahen> where would i have to go to find out when and why pxboard was removed from the xboard package?
<nperry> Would you say bug 590686 is a wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590686 in inkscape (Ubuntu) "Verb "Affect" should be replaced with noun "Effect" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590686
<nperry> Actually no its not a feature, just bad english. Ignore me :)
<ansgar> nperry: Typos or bad grammar should be "Low" in most cases.
<DrKenobi> Hi! I've just sent this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/583457 to upstream. Can someone set it as Triaged and Wishlist? Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583457 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox print (to file) dialog (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Low,New]
<pedro_> DrKenobi, done!, thanks for sent it upstream
<DrKenobi> pedro_ thank you!!
<DrKenobi> Hi! I think this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/377945 should be set to wishlist, but I don't know the "package". Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 377945 in ubuntu "Add Task Coach to repositories (affects: 3) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,New]
<DrKenobi> Also, the status should be set to confirmed
<DrKenobi> I can do that he
<yofel> DrKenobi: this would fall under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<DrKenobi> yofel tank you! i'll read it right now!
<yofel> DrKenobi: oh, and add the 'needs-packaging' tag, it will be auto-wishlisted then
<DrKenobi> great, thanks yofel
<PrototypeX29A> hey is there anything i can do about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/585384
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585384 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Error while Filtering Selected Message." (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<PrototypeX29A> maybe bother the gnome-people?
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, yes, better to talk to them about it , use the #evolution channel on GIMPNet
<PrototypeX29A> not gnome.net?
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, irc.gnome.org
<pedro_> or irc.gimp.org, etc
<PrototypeX29A> there were only idlers there, last time i tried
<PrototypeX29A> i try to address them via gnome bugtracking
<PrototypeX29A> but i wonder why it doesn't have a higher importance
<PrototypeX29A> strange, it looks like that i didn't report the most basic bugs in my series :/
<atrus> PrototypeX29A: most important thing is to have a reliably reproducable test case, if you can manage one.
<PrototypeX29A> yes, i am very willing to isolate the bug, but i don't have a clue how evolution works internally so i might need some help
<PrototypeX29A> i can't just send a copy of my inbox
<atrus> PrototypeX29A: maybe create another user account on the system, and try to get just one message that triggers the issue?
<PrototypeX29A> atrus: i can cannot reproduce the mail myself, it is something that outlook does it seems
<PrototypeX29A> maybe i can get the originator of the bad mails to write me a blank to another account
<PrototypeX29A> but i try to make a more pointed bug report, but still struggle with the gnome bugtracker
<atrus> is it just when that one person sends you mail?
<PrototypeX29A> no a group of persons, it is some kind of attachment their mail program does
<PrototypeX29A> it gets special treatment in evolution, it seems. But i cannot say for sure
<PrototypeX29A> seems launchpad ist down
<PrototypeX29A> -t
<atrus> PrototypeX29A: a sample of that would probably be good for upstream.
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know what "a sample" might be
<atrus> PrototypeX29A: i mean one of these emails, with an attachment.
<atrus> you might want to ask the upstream devs what format they'd want such a sample in, and see if they can give you any guidance there.
<PrototypeX29A> this is very strange, the attached file has my computer name in it
<PrototypeX29A> it must be something generated by evolution itself
<PrototypeX29A> atrus: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=620858
<ubot2> Gnome bug 620858 in Mailer "Error while Moving messages into folder Inbox." [Major,Unconfirmed]
<PrototypeX29A> now i need the gnome people to have a look
<PrototypeX29A> one could shorten "the gnome people" to "the gnomes"
<komputes> Does anyone know of a bug where corruption is caused by having two package managers run at the same time (Ubuntu Software Center + Update Manager)/
<greg-g> komputes: that shouldn't be possible, right?
<komputes> greg-g: damn right!
<komputes> greg-g: should have a lock on dpkg
<greg-g> I mean, it isn't possible, is it?
<komputes> greg-g: I have had 2 people tell me that they have corrupt system from installing apps from USC and at the same time updating with UM
<greg-g> komputes: can you have them report a bug with their logs attached, please?
<komputes> greg-g: both can't log in any longer
<komputes> greg-g: no recovery mode
<komputes> greg-g: We can boot from the CD and look for the file
<greg-g> komputes: that'd be great
<greg-g> komputes: also, just as an aside, tell them not to do that again ;)
<komputes> greg-g: which file would be needed?
<komputes> greg-g: this is not an issue with the user, the one package manager lock (if that is the issue) should be fixed to not allow it.
<komputes> I still need to try and reproduce this first
<komputes> greg-g: any suggestion on which logs would be useful
<komputes> greg-g: these users will be formatting the disk afterwards, so make it count ;)
<greg-g> komputes: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
<greg-g> komputes: from that page's triage guide: "Could you please add the log files from '/var/log/dist-upgrade/' to this bug report as separate attachments?"
<charlie-tca> komputes: if that is a normal update, they need the /var/log/dpkg.log
<vish> greg-g: could you update your time in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors ? also , is Dave being mentored?
<greg-g> vish: time is good, and I haven't spoken with Dave in a long time
<vish> greg-g: ok , also i cant seem to find him on lp.
<vish> do you have his lp link?
<greg-g> vish: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dogatemycomputer
<vish> hehe , dogatemycomputer!
<greg-g> :)
<vish> greg-g: well , we'll purge him from the mentorship program right now , we can add him later if he applies for mentors. sound good to you?
<greg-g> vish: perfect
<vish> cool
<greg-g> I last talked to him in December of 2009
<vish> hggdh: pedro_: charlie-tca: the mentorship team members list is a bit of a mess right now , lets /not/ approve new students and wait to assign mentors later. right now, we dont know who is assigned or not.
<vish> Rather , when we assign mentor we can approve into team as well. that way it would be easier to know that all in the team are either mentors or currently mentored
<vish> ?
<vish> And some of the students are very old approvals , not sure if they are interested anymore
<charlie-tca> We should be able to look at the wiki and know if a student is assigned. We have two pages, one for the menor/student assignments and one for students awaiting assignments
<charlie-tca> All we need it is to maintain https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students
<vish> charlie-tca: yeah , but right now we have to cross check to make sure.
<charlie-tca> I thought pedro sent messages out to the mentors and old approved students ?
<vish> not sure if mrooney is still interested in mentoring , i havent seen him in a while
<vish> and he is in the deactived list > https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship/+members#active
<vish> deactivated*
<charlie-tca> Need to check with pedro. He was supposed to send messages to all the mentors asking if they were still interested.
<charlie-tca> If he is listed as deactivated, he is not mentoring at this time
<vish> hmm , what time is meeting tomorrow?
<charlie-tca> I show 16:00 UTC
<vish> neat
<vish> charlie-tca: another issue with approval of students without mentors , would mean we cant keep track of the months they are tutored easily , what pedro_ mentioned was we approve for 3months period , but if we dont assign mentor immediately , the 3months would need adjustment again for a lot of the students
<charlie-tca> It will start when the mentor is assigned.
<vish> hmm , so that would be again changed after approval?
<vish>  kinda seems weird though approving them in and asking them to wait for an assign.. :s
<charlie-tca> To know if the student is ready for a mentor, you have to verify that his wiki page is there, the launchpad page is updated, etc. After doing all that, you leave them sit in unapproved?
<charlie-tca> Then you get a mentor wanting a student, you check everything again?
<charlie-tca> If you approve the student without a date, you know he/she is ready, right?
<vish> charlie-tca: if we have checked everything ,and everything is in order , we just assign. why wait?
<charlie-tca> Then any administrator could assign the student a mentor, and know the student is ready for it. no?
<charlie-tca> What happens when the students outnumber the mentors available?
<vish> charlie-tca: then we dont approve . wait for the queue to clear. all we need to do is to check the incoming students if everything is right and as time passes we approve as available
<charlie-tca> The https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students shows students ready for a mentor. Which mentors have responded to pedro's emails?
<vish> charlie-tca: hmm , so do we now clear out the old students?
<charlie-tca> Which old students?
<charlie-tca> That wiki page should be up-to-date
<vish> charlie-tca: https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship/+members#active , there are a lot of idle ones here
 * stenten reads back
<stenten> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar says the BugSquad meeting tomorrow is at 15:00 UTC
<charlie-tca> The mentors are also there. Matching back to the students list, there are very few old students there
<vish> several of the old students dont have a wiki
<vish> charlie-tca: if we have "Expires" date assigned to students and -- for mentors it'll be easy to recognize
<charlie-tca> fine
<charlie-tca> you get with pedro and set the rules up then
<vish> yeah.
<PrototypeX29A> it looks like a bug, that i cannot say thunderbird, no the check my email. But I am unsure, as i am new to thunderbird
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: what bug WRT thunderbird?
<PrototypeX29A> WRT?
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: with regard to
<PrototypeX29A> i told thunderird not to automatically fetch my email, it still does so
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: in the Migration Assistant?
<PrototypeX29A> in the server settings
<PrototypeX29A> i also unchecked [ ] Use IDLE command"
<PrototypeX29A> after a hint in #ubuntu
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: which version of Thunderbird?
<PrototypeX29A> 3.0.4
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: you set it in Synchronization and Storage?
<PrototypeX29A> I don't understand
<PrototypeX29A> i go to Edit > Account Settings
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: which setting are you wondering about?  auto download every 10 min?
<PrototypeX29A> i wonder why it keeps fetching email
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: it does offline storage by default in Thunderbird 3
<PrototypeX29A> what is offline storage?
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: it downloads mail to disk
<PrototypeX29A> that is what i expect to happen
<PrototypeX29A> but not without being asked to connect to the server
<PrototypeX29A> i am used to mail clients which download emails, when i say "download emails" and then store it locally
<PrototypeX29A> what happens is, that i get new mails all the time, without me asking TB to fetch mail
<micahg> I wonder if the offline storage is conflicting with the download mail setting
 * micahg is testing now
<PrototypeX29A> these are two different things?
<micahg> yes
<Prototyp1X29A> micahg: so do you think it is worth it to file a bug report?
<micahg> Prototyp1X29A: I'm waiting to see if it happens to me
<micahg> Prototyp1X29A: are you using the folders?
<Prototyp1X29A> which folders?
<micahg> Prototyp1X29A: the ones in the acct that's d/l the mail
<Prototyp1X29A> i'm not doing anything
<Prototyp1X29A> i have set a filter for mails with a specific subject to be moved in some local folder, when i write myself an email with that subject it immediately appears in that folder
<micahg> idk, when you send mail, I think it checks mail as well
<Prototyp1X29A> so it is not a good way to reproduce the bug?
<micahg> Prototyp1X29A: idk, I need a better description, maybe hop in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org and ask
<Prototyp1X29A> what is idk?
<Prototyp1X29A> micahg: i kind of fed up with bug reporting for today, maybe tomorrow
<micahg> Prototyp1X29A: k, feel free to ping me tomorrow if you need me in the channel over there or need help filing a bug
<Prototyp1X29A> thanks
<Prototyp1X29A> on the other hand, i need working email so i should have a look
<Prototyp1X29A> so maybe the problem now is that it keeps polling when sending mail
<Prototyp1X29A> it kept polling all the time and flooded me with notices, that isn't happening any more after i played with the settings a little bit
<Prototyp1X29A> micahg: at least when i click on the Inbox folder, it is polled immediately, which i think is not the supposed behaviour
<Prototyp1X29A> (and works better with evolution), but that is something i probably can work around
<micahg> Prototyp1X29A: k, I'm not sure if that's a bug or not, I can check
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-08
<Prototyp1X29A> i'm puzzled what to do with this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/399715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 399715 in totem (Ubuntu) "alsamixer Master Front volume keeps zeroing (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Low,New]
<Prototyp1X29A> it says it should be sent upstream to gnome, but i don't know what it has to do with gnome, so i can hardly make a report upstream
<ddecator> totem is developed by the gnome devs, so if the problem really is in totem then they would be the ones to fix it
<Prototyp1X29A> oh i didn't see it is hinted to totem
<Prototyp1X29A> the text is about alsamixer
<Prototyp1X29A> it has nothing to do with totem
<ddecator> yah, just looked at it. it shouldn't be assigned to totem, my guess is seb just saw it was filed against totem and automatically put the upstream comment (unless he possibly thinks it is due to totem for some reason, i'm not good with sound bugs)
<Prototyp1X29A> you should do these upstream-comments automatically by a bot
<Prototyp1X29A> it doesn't happen with the RT-Kernel, might it be a problem in the kernel package?
<Prototyp1X29A> actually a problem with the kernel
<ddecator> potentially
<SpamapS> Hmm.. so there's something very confusing in the circle of "HowToTriage" and the instructions for how to join bug-control
<SpamapS> In order to join, one must "triage some bugs"
<SpamapS> but you can't set bugs to "triaged" until you're on bug-control
<SpamapS> so really all you can do is confirm bugs
<drew212> yes, and you can ask someone in bug control to triage a bug for you
<SpamapS> Oh
<SpamapS> you mean like, work together? ;-)
 * SpamapS sometimes forgets there are other people in the world ;)
<drew212> yes, i've been working with micahg for a while now on firefox bugs, he has set the triage level for some of my bugs...
<drew212> there are some really awesome people in bugsquad that are more than willing to help you out
<drew212> have you applied for a mentor yet?
<SpamapS> thats another unclear point.. whether or not its required to join bug control
<drew212> its not afaik yet, but it sounds like its going to be in the future...
<drew212> its a great way to learn things quickly
<SpamapS> forgive my relatively frustrated tone.. I'm a bit overwhelmed by the amount of (excellent) documentation I've been reading
<drew212> no, its quite alright, we were all in your shoes once...
<drew212> actually, you're not that far behind me =D
<SpamapS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-tools/+bug/199702  .. that one looks like it just needs to wait for upstream
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 199702 in net-tools (Ubuntu) "netstat does not display all PIDs (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drew212> although the documentation is excellent, you're going to have tons of questions because each bug will be different, you cant read yourself experience..
<drew212> well first it needs to be confirmed, and triaged
<vish> drew212: SpamapS: applying for a mentor is not a requirement for bug control , its just to help new members. anyone can apply for bug control once they have a good experience triaging bugs
<SpamapS> Its been confirmed by 3 people in the comments, they just didn't know to mark it confirmed... and the patch was accepted upstream
<SpamapS> sorry confirmed by 2 people.
<vish> SpamapS: you can just confirm the bug for others and add a comment in the likes of: "confirming the bug from other members reporting the same issue"
<drew212> SpamapS: i would mark it fix commited and provide a link, but take my advice with a grain of salt
<vish> SpamapS: always remember to add a comment when you make a change in status , and for this bug , you can add the upstream task
<drew212> SpamapS: ill let vish help you, as he sounds more experienced than I.
<SpamapS> vish: the previous commenter added a link to berlios.de, but I think it may have been missed because it wasn't alone on its own line.. correct?
<vish> SpamapS: yup , just noticed that link. you can add it to the top of the bug report using the "Also affects project" link
<drew212> vish: thanks again for taking over =P, i shouldn't be giving advice
<vish> drew212: heh , nah , it is fix committed :)
<SpamapS> vish: actually I think its because launchpad doesn't know what developer.berlios.de is
<drew212> vish: i wish i was more experienced and fluent enough to be in bug control. I'm going to be a dev someday, so it is ineveitable
<vish> SpamapS: turns out to be the case.
 * vish checking other net-tools bugs
<SpamapS> vish: would it then be prudent to report a bug against launchpad?
<vish> SpamapS: lp recognizes *several* upstream bug trackers, might be a known issue , you can try asking in #launchpad  why it is not yet recognized
<SpamapS> yay.. my 21'st irssi window.. :-P
<SpamapS> correction, my 24th window.. :-P
 * SpamapS starts closing queries
<drew212> lol
<vish> SpamapS: have you checked if there are any bugs for that issue on debian bug tracker ?
<vish> for some reason i cant seem to access it
<SpamapS> vish: I gave it a quick glance
<SpamapS> Lots of bugs against net-tools
<SpamapS> seems like they're relatively crappy and outdated quite frankly. :-P
<SpamapS> anyway no it doesn't look like that one has been reported on debian
<vish> looks like Bug #560807 , could benefit forwarding as well , bug reporter has sbmitted patch as well and it is unattended for ~2months
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 560807 in net-tools (Ubuntu) "ifconfig does not display inet6 addresses (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560807
<SpamapS> was just reading that and trying to see if I could easily confirm
<SpamapS> but my ipv6 knowledge fits on a 360k 5 1/4" floppy disk. :-/
<xelister> hi, I find this annoy that ubuntu can not use LCD
<xelister> at least not fully, it flickers totally
<xelister> what would you say for an idea to include some utlity to allow user EASLY tune that (at least with try&error approach)?  and to hint user about this possiblity.  And against what such a bug should be reported? It especially annoying in livecd
<tarun> hi
<tarun> me tarun from INDIA
<Guest57785> I want to support in bugs
<Guest57785> in ubuntu
<vish> Guest57785: hi , for starters you can have a read of the Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<vish> !bugs > Guest57785
<ubot2> Guest57785, please see my private message
<vish> Guest57785: you want to fix the bugs that have been reported?
<BUGabundo_remote> !register
<ubot2> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BUGabundo_remote> Guest57785: ^^^^^^^^
<genux> lo all.. was wondering if someone has the time to walk thought this bug
<genux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/588107
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588107 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes while maximizing youtube video (affects: 1) (heat: 488)" [Undecided,New]
<genux> to show me how to triage ?
<nperry> First of all do you think the bug report has enough information? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Improving
<nperry> If you don't get some more information, asking for these kind of things. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox
<genux> thanks nperry shall read up thoses :)
<nperry> genux: This is where all the useful information is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<nperry> Might be best to bookmark
<genux> thanks nperry.. shall bookmark :)
<genux> nperry: after reading the improving, it appears that all of the details are include, but I would say the bug is due to a "third" party, which would be flash player ?
<genux> would you say that is correct ?
<genux> I could play the youtube film in full
<genux> I am using x86_64 and not a i686.. so since I may be using a different flash player then could be why I am not getting the same error ?
<genux> and also I am using a wrapped up version as well ?
<genux> or would you ask the person reporting the problem to run firefox in the dbg setup ? (debugger )
<bilalakhtar> om26er: Hi there! Thanks for noticing my name spelling error in GMP. I had already noticed it two days before you.
<bilalakhtar> om26er: That too in time, luckily just before the release.
<om26er> bilalakhtar, I noted it before but forgot to report so I noticed it first ;)
<bilalakhtar> om26er: hehe
<bilalakhtar> om26er: BTW, Shouldn't your name be umar?
<vish> bilalakhtar: funny how you know his name better than him ;)
<om26er> bilalakhtar, even better It would sound 'Umer' but I dont know who first wrote omer
<bilalakhtar> vish: I have many friends who write their name as "Umar" and the westeners mistake it to be "Omer"
<om26er> bilalakhtar, you should open a bug report too ;
<vish> bilalakhtar: not really , i'v seen both spellings though , seems to be just personal repfs
<vish> prefs*
<BUGabundo_remote> mew
<BUGabundo_remote> LP tags field should be larger
<BUGabundo_remote> I can't even read what's in there, much less edit it
<jpds> 301 #launchpad
 * BUGabundo_remote files a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: LOL
<BUGabundo_remote> fyi https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/591274
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591274 in malone "tags field is too small (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
 * jpds considers tagging that report.
<BUGabundo_remote> tagging?
<xteejx> Hey guys, was gonna a bit of gnome-games triaging for hugday early bug huday current is coming up with 20100617 not 20100610 like it should...help?
<xteejx> pedro_: ^
<xteejx> 'hugday current' is wrong
<pedro_> xteejx, yeah, because the other page was already created, i've put some instructions on the wiki page on how to use hugday tools with it
<pedro_> hugday --day=20100610 close #number
<pedro_> xteejx, try that ^ , it should work fine
<xteejx> pedro_: No probs, just thought it might be a problem come Thursday :)
<pedro_> xteejx, yeap, seeing the wiki now, the note is way to small , let me fix that
<pedro_> xteejx, thanks for raising it ;-)
<xteejx> pedro_: You're welcome :D
<xteejx> How do I find the changelogs for gnome-games, specifically quadrapassel? I'm wondering if bug 590214 could be a candidate for SRU?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590214 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "Quadrapassel has no sound (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590214
<xteejx> i.e. the changes between the Lucid release and the current maverick one
<xteejx> think I found it in /usr/share/doc/quadrapassel no worries :)
<karyo> do I have to be able to mangle around my system and/or be able to use VMs to be a traiger?
<xteejx> karyo: Not at all, but it does help if you have a VM with maverick to test if a bug can be reproduced in the latest development release, but no it's not essential :)
<karyo> xteejx, well my main interest is in localization issues and in making LTS more stable(less bugs) does this mean anything to the bug team?
<xteejx> karyo: Of course. Any help is appreciated. Bear in mind that while there may be some bugs in a stable release, they may have been fixed in the dev release, hence the need for testing it, but there are a number of people on here running it, myself included so if there's anything you need testing just ask.
<karyo> I think I should familiarize with the documentations a little more. thx
<xteejx> maybe not then... lol
<pedro_> hey folks,  who is here for the BugSquad meeting?
<pedro_> vish, jjesse, bencrisford, hggdh, ddecator ?
 * charlie-tca is here
<vish> o/
<ddecator> pedro_: i'm here for now, can't stay the whole meeting
<hggdh> ~o~
<pedro_> ddecator, no worries ;-)
<pedro_> alright, i don't see any agenda item listed at : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<ddecator> o/
 * bencrisford is here! :)
<pedro_> vish, saw you were talking about the mentoring program, want to discuss that during the meeting?
<vish> hmm , I have an agenda , the mentors
<vish> pedro_: yup :)
<pedro_> vish, the stage is yours ;-)
 * micahg is kinda here
<hggdh> heh
<vish> well , basically the team is now a mess of old students and new ones
<vish> and it is hard to find out who is still interested and who is not
<vish> the mentors list also seems a bit confusing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/
<vish> mrooney , not sure if he still wants to mentor
<pedro_> I sent an email a week ago to the folks on the proposed state, received only a few responses which I've been adding to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students
<ddecator> i need to update my available times in the next couple of weeks..
<vish> pedro_: who are all the  mentors who have replied
<pedro_> vish, we only asked to reply to those who are not up for mentoring , we decided to do it that way in the UDS discussion
<hggdh> so, by definition, no reply == in
<vish> hmm , ok. so shall we re-approve mrooney and add mentees to him?
<vish> i havent seen him around for a while
<vish> also , shall we purge the old students and ask them to apply again? [apologizing for the mess of course ;)  ]
<pedro_> vish, contact him to see if he's around first ;-)
<vish> pedro_: ok , i'll do that
<pedro_> vish, old students being the ones who were mentored at some point but never heard back from the mentor ?
<vish> pedro_: might be those and those who are not interested any more , basically : https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship/+members#active  is a huge mess
<vish> pedro_: i like your idea of having 3months period for students , for the mentors we full approval , will make it easier to see who is mentor and student
<vish> approve*
<pedro_> vish, ok i'll give you a hand reviewing those students
<vish> neat!
<pedro_> it might be easy to get a list of those with launchpadlib
<pedro_> oh and please do not approve students on the team unless they have a mentor assigned
<vish> +1
<ddecator> quick question: what is the policy for students who stop communicating with the mentor?
<vish> ddecator: MIA
<vish> ;p
<pedro_> waiting ~1 month is enough i think for those
<hggdh> and then take them out of the mentorship
<vish> another issue , was how do we handle students with dual interests?
<pedro_> then contact the admin team to say that the student is no longer available, so we can remove it from the list and the team as well
<ddecator> ok, my student still hasn't gotten back to me. i'm going to send him one more email tonight just in case it was because of school, so we'll see what happens
<vish> ddecator: remove student from your list if you dont hear back
<pedro_> vish, like... ?
<vish> just a sec
<ddecator> vish: right, just want to give him one more chance
<vish> like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/drew212 , student lists kernel and FF as interests
<ddecator> another quick question: i'm about to move back to michigan for the summer and my available hours will most likely change. do i just need to change it on the wiki page, or do i need to contact the admins and let them know?
<ddecator> vish: oh, haha, micah and i have been working with drew some
<vish> ddecator: yup , i know ;)
<vish> do we assign one mentor for the whole 3 months or do we assign 1 mentor for 1 month and then switch
<vish> to next interest.
<pedro_> vish, ask him in which of those tasks he'd like to start to work first?
<pedro_> in either of those he'd learn how to triage, policies, etc
<ddecator> yah, i believe he wants to start with firefox but eventually, once he gets a better feel for the workflow, start working on kernel. but it'd be best to ask him
<vish> pedro_: yup, that would be the first thing , I thinking of how long to keep under one mentor
<charlie-tca> Why not simply assign the student where the mentor is available. At least it allows you to spread the mentee/mentor assignments out, then.
<ddecator> charlie-tca: +1
<pedro_> i like that
<vish> charlie-tca: thats how we have planned right?
<hggdh> IIRC, yes
<charlie-tca> I thought we did. There is no need to move a student to another interest. He will pick that up along the way
<vish> my concern is are we satisfying the students hunger to learn about both packages? do we just give user a FF mentor and say you are good to go? or do we assign another mentor for the kernel? if so how long for each?
<charlie-tca> We are not limiting them to only work with the mentor, are we?
<pedro_> no we are not, in fact we're teaching the students to work with the 'whole' bugsquad
<pedro_> that's why we have this channel to begin
<ddecator> they can have one official mentor to teach them the basics, but they can talk to others about other packages
<charlie-tca> Can't he learn to triage the firefox bugs, then when he knows how to triage, he can also triage kernel bugs. He should not need a mentor for each package.
<ddecator> i had pedro_ as my mentor and learned firefox triage ;)
<pedro_> yeah i don't think that's a problem, really
<vish> charlie-tca: kernel is quite a different workflow actually
 * micahg talked to vish about that the other day
<charlie-tca> Then maybe kernel needs it own mentor program?
<hggdh> not really
<hggdh> perhaps as specialisation, but we are getting them to understand triaging *in general*
<micahg> each of us have our specialties, we can drive the mentees to the specialists when specialized questions arise
<pedro_> well the student can contact the kernel triager and ask him for the workflow used there and learn both ie: firefox and kernel
<pedro_> is just a matter of communication here
<ddecator> micahg: +1
<vish> right
<hggdh> pedro_, micahg +1
<vish> oh thats clears that up as well i suppose ;)
<charlie-tca> Then there is no need to switch mentors
<pedro_> there's no policy on "just talk to your mentor or a 1000 kittens are going to die"
<micahg> that's a lot of kittens
<micahg> no one can be that heartless :)
<charlie-tca> +1
<pedro_> oh 999 then ;-)
<ddecator> you already killed one? :(
<vish> nah , but assigning a FF mentor and the student would be overburdening a kernel mentor who already has a few students , while the FF mentor [ micahg ] gets lazy ;p
<pedro_> oops
 * micahg goes off to do real work :P
<charlie-tca> There are more than just the mentors that can answer questions and help the student
<pedro_> vish, well then we need to find some more mentors for the kernel :-)
<vish> ;)
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students <- that's the current list of students
<ddecator> vish: well thats why we ask where he wants to start. if he wants to do mostly kernel work, then he should have a kernel mentor from the start. but if that's not something he plans to do for a while, then it's all good :)
<charlie-tca> I triage XFCE bugs. Am I the only person that can answer questions about xfce?
<ddecator> valid point
<micahg> charlie-tca: depends on how speciialized the bug process is for those packages
<vish> pedro_: then i'm gonna purge the students who are not there on that wiki, sound good?
<vish> qense has a lot of students and I dont see any of them around ;p
<pedro_> vish, on the Mentors page rather, there we have the list of mentors + students
<pedro_> just want to point that there's a few students waiting for being mentored
<charlie-tca> pedro_: I verified most of the student page
<vish> pedro_: yup , keeping in mind the new students we assigned
<pedro_> so if you have some time and room to take one, please do so
<ddecator> to take one? aren't we being assigned students? :p
<pedro_> ddecator, yes, but you're welcome to say ' i want to work with this fellow!'
<pedro_> just a reminder to our lovely bugsquad ;-)
<charlie-tca> zus has a part-time connection and will be in and out. It will be appreciated if anyone around when he can get online helps him out
<ddecator> pedro_: good to know, i'll take a look once i know what my available times will be
<ddecator> charlie-tca: i help him quite a bit when he's on
<pedro_> awesome!, let's just be proactive about this
<pedro_> we always need more people to help us
<ddecator> pedro_: so going back to my question that never got a response, once i know my available times should i just change the wiki or let you admins know as well?
<charlie-tca> he really wants to learn, but when he goes offline, it could be three weeks
<ddecator> yah...his time is kind of unpredictable too, haha
<ddecator> charlie-tca: i can take him
<charlie-tca> i took him just because of the time thing
<pedro_> ddecator, changing the wiki is enough :-)
<ddecator> pedro_: thanks :)
<hggdh> ddecator: my view is you can update your availability yourself
<micahg> we all get notified of wiki changes, right?
<ddecator> charlie-tca: or that works too :)
<ddecator> hggdh: right, just didn't know if you guys wanted to be updated on changes like that
<pedro_> i guess so, hggdh are we subscribed to all those pages right?
<pedro_> BugSquad/* i mean
<vish> micahg: well , mentors subscribing to the page would be good , but when student is assigned the mentor is notified as well
<hggdh> as far as I can see yes -- BugSquad/.* is subscribed
<charlie-tca> I believe we are, pedro_ . I got an update from wiki updates today
<pedro_> awesome, so we're going to be notified by email in the bugsquad list too ddecator
<ddecator> good, i'll just leave a comment when i make the change then :)
<pedro_> \o/
<pedro_> anything else on the mentoring?
<hggdh> it is always good to comment on a wiki change
<vish> thats weird i dint receive mail
<charlie-tca> you made the change, too
<vish> mailman hates me :(
<pedro_> :-(
<ddecator> hggdh: i always try to
<charlie-tca> vish: The comment on the change is: Dave walker hasnt reported to greg-g in a while
<hggdh> ddecator: I know, this is why I did not target you on my reply ;-)
<vish> charlie-tca: cool! :)
<hggdh> Dave Walker? Daviey?
<vish> hggdh: nah , another Dave ;)
<hggdh> oh, OK
<pedro_> heh
 * hggdh begs pardon
<vish> hggdh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dogatemycomputer
<vish> thats the Dave^
<hggdh> oh, I remember him
<ddecator> alright, i have to go take a final, bbl
<pedro_> haha nice name
<vish> :p
<pedro_> ok any other agenda item for the meeting?
<yofel> meeting time? or are we going to leave it?
<vish> yofel: meeting in progress ;)
<vish> sloooow progresssss
<yofel> vish: no, are we going to put it on another date? or are we going to leave it on tuesday 16:00 UTC
<vish> oh that!
<pedro_> didn't we created a poll for that?
 * vish likes this time schedule
<pedro_> or was it for the qa meeting on wednesdays?
<charlie-tca> +1 vish
<yofel> well, there was http://www.when2meet.com/?30657-7nGss
<yofel> which ended with wednesday 20:00 UTC for the most
<hggdh> that's QA
<yofel> hggdh: so they use that time now?
<hggdh> yofel: every other week
<hggdh> one week at 1700Z, next at 2000Z
<yofel> ah, then we're back where we started :/
<hggdh> not really. The whole point is to try to allow different TZs to participate
<hggdh> but this is OT here
<pedro_> nono
<pedro_> they are 1700 and 1900 UTC
<pedro_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-qa/2010-June/001049.html
<hggdh> oops
 * hggdh stands corrected
<hggdh> as usual :-)
<yofel> I'm not exactly against the current time, but right now I miss about half of the meeting as I don't get home before ~16:15UTC
<hggdh> we could do the same, if there is interest. I am all in favour
<pedro_> shall we try 2000 UTC for the next meeting?
<hggdh> +1
<vish> 20:00 is too late :(
 * micahg has no objection
<hggdh> 1900?
<hggdh> vish?
<yofel> erm, 1900 was qa...
<yofel> 1800?
<vish> what is the current time in UTC?
<pedro_> 18? ;-)
<yofel> @now
<vish> ah then 19 is fine ;p
<pedro_> 16:42
<charlie-tca> should be 16:43 NOW
<yofel> it is
<vish> oh , then 17 is fine :)
<xteejx> its 17:43 now UTC I think
<xteejx> 16:43 sorry
<pedro_> ok so... 17?
<xteejx> UK is GMT+1 at the mo :)
<vish>  <ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 08 2010, 16:43:52
<charlie-tca> it is 16:43 UTC
<xteejx> 16:44:28 :P
<hggdh> xteejx: we are talking about UTC, *not* GMT ;-)
 * micahg wonders if we can program all of these clocks to do bug triage :P
<xteejx> hggdh, I know i know, I corercted myself ;)
<pedro_> haha ok let's follow on the mailing list
<xteejx> *corrected.... again haha
<vish> well yofel's problem is the meeting starting at 16:00 , and he misses half hr , so 17 works for yofel right?
 * hggdh wonders about a bot that prints the hour (UTC) every 30 min
<pedro_> 1700 we might collide with the QA meeting at some point
<xteejx> What's the meeting?
<vish> oh yeah :s
<yofel> true, so 18? That shouldn't be too late vish
<vish> pedro_: oh , well , what ever the team decides ;)
<charlie-tca> qa is going to 17 and 19, right? Can we do 16 and 18 ?
<pedro_> 16 works pretty fine for me :-)
<xteejx> what meeting are we talking about guys I joined halfway thru
<pedro_> xteejx, bugsquad meeting times
<xteejx> oh right :)
<vish> well , we can have it at 17 regularly and when QA clashes , we can have at 16 for those days..
<vish> or eitherway..
<xteejx> what about 17, 16, 17, 16 UTC every other week in case some can't make it as late/early?
<pedro_> sure, we just need to announce it earlier
<pedro_> well it's a monthly meeting
<pedro_> vish, i like your idea
<xteejx> people finish work here at 16 UTC (17 GMT) so just thinking we may end up a few short form the UK
<pedro_> any objection to vish proposal ?
<xteejx> so 17 is good here
<pedro_> so 1800 when the QA meeting clashes
<yofel> that sounds good
<pedro_> vish? that sounds good to you?
<xteejx> good here...not that the UK  matters lol ;)
<vish> pedro_: you meant 18 or 16 ? :)
<vish> [22:19] <pedro_> so 1800 when the QA meeting clashes
<pedro_> vish, 18 when the QA meeting clashes ours
<pedro_> and the normal one at 17
<vish> pedro_: ah , ok. wfm
<pedro_> any objections to that?
<xteejx> none here
<yofel> no
<pedro_> charlie-tca, hggdh, yofel, micahg , ddecator?
<charlie-tca> none
<hggdh> none
<micahg> none
<vish> 00
<pedro_> ok great, i'll send it to the mailing list then
<pedro_> any other topics for the meeting?
<xteejx> I'll shut up and go back to hugday-ing :P
<xteejx> pedro_: Can i suggest something?
<charlie-tca> We aren't going to clash with wednesday qa meetings, ever
<pedro_> xteejx, go for it
<micahg> hugday, today?
<xteejx> Is there any chance we can get an update on the scripts for firefox-lp-improvements, and in regards to the meeting explain to members about it, and effective reply techniques instead of "more info pls"
<pedro_> charlie-tca, did you check it already?
<xteejx> micahg: No I'm starting early
<charlie-tca> this is tuesday
<micahg> @today
<charlie-tca> qa meets on wednesday
<vish> oh , we were breaking our heads for nothing then :D
<xteejx> D'oh
<pedro_> blah you guys...
<pedro_> vish is all your fault
<vish> lmao!
<vish> pedro_: hei! it wasnt me ;p
 * micahg suggests getting on the fridge calendar
<xteejx> yes it was I saw you lol
<pedro_> haha good one
<charlie-tca> lol
<xteejx> go and sit on the naughty step!
<xteejx> lol
<yofel> that was from the original poll that suggested wednesday, we somehow mixed that up...
<hggdh> I *thought* today was Wed, this is why I did not raise it
<pedro_> thought so too
<pedro_> i blame vish
 * pedro_ runs
 * charlie-tca back to hiding now
 * yofel takes half the blame
<yofel> as I brought it up
<hggdh> this is another reason why myself and calendars don't go too well together
<xteejx> lol crazy people :)
<vish> finally! ;p
 * micahg wonders why we'd be meeting on a Wed
<pedro_> let's share it :-P
<xteejx> pedro_: Anything on my suggestion? :)
<pedro_> you're all so crazy folks
<yofel> so tuesday 17UTC?
<vish> yup
<pedro_> xteejx, let's talk to bdmurray about it when he's available, he's maintaining that project
<xteejx> Have to be crazy to work alongside you lot ;) hehe
<xteejx> Cool, I meant telling the BugSquad about it and how to write replies to bugs effectively instead of a generic "more info please"
<charlie-tca> still second TUESDAY of the month?
<xteejx> it IS the 2nd Tuesday of the month....its the 8th today :S
<pedro_> charlie-tca, that's correct
<charlie-tca> thank you
<micahg> pedro_: are you acting bugmaster ATM?
<hggdh> guess so :-)
<pedro_> micahg, oh no no, i'm just helping bdmurray with some tasks but he's still the bugmaster :-P
<vish> puppet-master ;p
<pedro_> hahaha
 * xteejx maybe isn't shouting loud enough
<hggdh> in absentia, but still THE bugmeister
<xteejx> Can you hear me now???  *echo*........ :P
<vish> xteejx: hmm?
<micahg> hence the word acting as in not official :)
 * bdmurray looks around
<hggdh> heh. Hi Brian, we were talking about you :-)
<pedro_> ok do we have any other topics?
<xteejx> vish: About the BSQ meeting (didnt think BS was appropriate) .... i.e. getting new triagers to write more effective replies
<vish> xteejx: we already have reply templates
<xteejx> they're not being fully utilised :(
<xteejx> esp. by newer triagers
<pedro_> xteejx, ask to the triager to use them :-P
<vish> xteejx: why new templates? they just need to be used , and to be pointed out ;)
<xteejx> of course...I was thinking maybe we could bring that up in the meeting?
<bdmurray> it'd be best if they were in the xml file used by greasemonkey and not the wiki
<Flare183> And where is this new template at?
<vish> Flare183: not new , but existing replies : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<micahg> bdmurray: BTW, are tags supposed to work in ff-lp-improvements?
<Flare183> Ah, alright
<xteejx> I have wondered about the lp_button_tags thing...what is it?
<bdmurray> micahg: no, those are broken due to launchpad requiring a referer...
<micahg> bdmurray: ah, ok
<bdmurray> its bug 564978
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 564978 in launchpad-gm-scripts "lp_buttontags is broken on edge (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564978
<xteejx> ahhhh :)
<micahg> I guess it's good to have the list though as autocomplete in the tags box works
<pedro_> Folks, anything else for the meeting?
<pedro_> going once
<pedro_> twice
<xteejx> only my one if needed otherwise nothing else
<pedro_> alright, thanks everybody for attending!
<pedro_> btw i've been working on revamping the bugsquad landing page on the wiki
<pedro_> so if you have some time to review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PedroVillavicencio/bugsquad
<pedro_> feedback is more than welcome ;-)
<vish> pedro_: "Setting the priority of bugs reports." , maybe we can move/remove it , since bugsquad cant really do that. Also there was a question about that a couple of days ago
<vish> or add exception in the brackets
<pedro_> vish, what about putting a (BugControl only) and a link to it?
<vish> :)
<pedro_> ;-)
<xteejx> pedro_: "When joining the Bug Squad, please keep up-to-date with bug management policies. Changes are always announced on the mailing list. " maybe we could add "for futher information please check the wiki form time to time or check with other members on irc.freenode.net at #ubuntu-bugs" ?
<pedro_> xteejx, sounds good
<pedro_> i'm off for lunch, ill be back later
<vish> pedro_: is signing the Code of Conduct needed for Bugsquad?
<vish> later ;)
<pedro_> feel free to edit the page, we can move it later
<xteejx> vish: It is now, has been for 5-6 months I think
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<vish> xteejx: it was used considered then it wasnt.  i'm a bit confused bout that ;)
<xteejx> vish: You and me both lol :)
<bdmurray> Its been required since about January.
<xteejx> thought so :)
<vish> bdmurray: yeah , i thought so too , that seemed the point of the whole purge.. someone confused me after that :s
<xteejx> vish: Wasn't me :p
<vish> heh
<ddecator> pedro_: that time works for me (even though it looks like it was already decided on :p)
<jcastro> pedro_: If I want to file a bug on the status.qa.ubuntu.com pages I file it against ...?
<vish> issyl0: hi. a while ago you had applied for bug squad mentor , are you still looking for a mentor?
<vish> if you are we can assign you a mentor : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<pedro_> jcastro, under ubuntu-qa-website
<vish> hmm , mrooney is active on lp , I'm just gonna approve hima nd he can report back if he doesnt want to mentor ;p
<vish> hehe, that was a quick reply ;)
<hggdh> yeah, so now we know the does not want it
<hggdh> did not reply to email, but acted quickly when you added him in
<vish> hggdh: the main catch was "we will be assigning students soon" ;p
<hggdh> vish: nothing like incentives ;-)
<marti1125> hello :D
<xteejx> Hi marti1125
<xteejx> marti1125: Did you resend your Bug Squad application with your Launchpad ID?
<marti1125> i am new in team BugSquad, https://launchpad.net/~marti1003-deactivatedaccount
<xteejx> mart1125: Your account has also been deactivated
<marti1125> sorry
<marti1125> how activate
<xteejx> speak to the guys at #launchpad they should be able to sort it out for you :)
<marti1125> thank you
<xteejx> No problem :)
<BlackZ> hey xteejx ;)
<marti1125> but i am member BugSquad
<BlackZ> marti1125: so you have chosen the ID ~marti1003-deactivatedaccount
<BlackZ> it isn't deactivated :)
<BlackZ> (I guess)
<xteejx> BlackZ: Very doubtful, prob *was* a deactivated account but logged into recently, maybe the name doesn't change
<BlackZ> xteejx: he can change the name
<xteejx> BlackZ: Hi by the way, here I am in my normal buggy world not motu haha :)
<BlackZ> xteejx: maybe it's a launchpad bug
<xteejx> :S
<xteejx> Oh hang on it's going to the page now, (it was bitching before)
<xteejx> marti1125: You are already a BugSquad member
<hggdh> xteejx: the account is active, I added it in
<BlackZ> xteejx: I said that
<BlackZ> so, probably that's his launchpad ID
<hggdh> it's just the nick ;-)
<BlackZ> :)
<marti1125> heheh, in me account, i edit me profile name: marti1003-deactivatedaccount, i change name :D
<xteejx> D'ohhhhhhhhh
<marti1125> https://launchpad.net/~marti1125
<xteejx> Blonde moment guys :D
<hggdh> so, marti1125, what can we do for you?
<BlackZ> marti1125: welcome aboard
<marti1125> thanks :D
<xteejx> marti1125: Welcome to the Team :D
<marti1125> :D
<xteejx> marti1125: As hggdh said, how can we help?
<BlackZ> I think I solved his question in #launchpad
<marti1125> i join 5 A Day Participants
<xteejx> marti1125: Cool
<BlackZ> marti1125: happy triaging! if you have any doubt or you want to talk with a ubuntu bug control member ask!
<BlackZ> s/a/an
<BlackZ> marti1125: that's good :)
<marti1125> :D
<xteejx> marti1125: If no-ones around when you need a question answered or if you don't get a reply within say 20 minutes, post it on the BugSquad mailing list :)
<marti1125> what do you make?  5-a-day-ing
<xteejx> marti1125: What do you mean?
<marti1125> what is Triage?
<xteejx> marti1125: Have you read the BugSquad wiki page?
<marti1125> ok
<xteejx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<xteejx> I thought that was one of the requirements for entry to the BugSquad???
<xteejx> hggdh: ^
<hggdh> xteejx: no, it is not a requirement, but strongly encouraged
<xteejx> ah right - bit worrying lol
<hggdh> marti1125: you really should read the page xteejx gave you.
<marti1125> i read about bugsquad
<BlackZ> marti1125: if you join a team it's supposed to know what the team does, isn't it?
<marti1125> yes but i read about BugSquad but i didnt read about Triage, i start now
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm new here. Need some help. I think this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/393121 it's not a proper bug, I think it'a a support request. Someone help me please!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 393121 in ubuntu "Canon pixma MP190 support (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> DrKenobi: that appears to be a valid bug, "Choosing the bundled MP180 ubuntu driver allows the printer to print but scanner will not function."
<xteejx> the definition of Triage and what it covers is in the link I gave earlier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad - it's like the first thing on it, 2nd paragraph...
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-09
<deadnetwork> Update manager updated the kernel on my 32 bit lucid machine.  now I have no network.  ifup won't allow eth0 anymore
<micahg> deadnetwork: which kernel, there was an update right after the update
<deadnetwork> 2.6.22.32-generic
<deadnetwork> sorry 2.6.32.22-generic
<micahg> yes, but what version
<micahg> .36 was released right after .35
<deadnetwork> how do I check the version other than uname -r
<micahg> dpkg -l | grep 2.6.32.22-generic
<deadnetwork> looks like .33
<deadnetwork> my update doesn't look very new according to your versions
<micahg> deadnetwork: yeah, I think you're 2 versions behind
<deadnetwork> is there a simple deb i can download to flash drive to install on the other pc (I can't download with apt-get)
<micahg> deadnetwork: I think this is it: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic_2.6.32-22.36_i386.deb
<deadnetwork> ok thanks.   That brought me back up.
<deadnetwork> ya'll take care.
<patkc66> Hello.  I'd like to learn how to help with triaging bugs.  How do I get started?
<ddecator> patkc66: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad for basic info, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ for how to triage, and this channel if you have any questions :)
<patkc66> Thanks ddecator.  I found the first two and was going through the second one.  (The first of those was how I found this channel. Heh.) I'll continue with the reading though.  I do most of my working on Ubuntu from a VMWare workstation machine. So I figure it should be fairly easy to set up a VM to test bugs on.
<ddecator> patkc66: sounds good. and like i said, you're more than welcome to ask any questions here. this channel has its slow times, but if you stick around someone is bound to get back to you :)
<patkc66> I don't mind lurking to see what others think either. Nice to meet you.
<patkc66> I always like to learn new things.  And I figured the bug-squad might be a good way to learn lots of different parts of Ubuntu that I might not otherwise try.
<ddecator> it's a great place to learn about the workflow of the ubuntu community and to get to know a lot of people
<patkc66> Good night. Time for bed.
<drew212> ddecator: you around?
<ddecator> drew212: sure am, what's up?
<drew212> check out bug 59143
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 59143 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "Force quit applet doesn't remove modal window when pressing <ESC> (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59143
<drew212> i mean bug 591536
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591536 in ksystemlog (Ubuntu) "No support for small screen resolutions (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591536
<drew212> damnit, i cant type, still the wrong one...
<drew212> epic fail, bug 591436 ***
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591436 in firefox (Ubuntu) "3.6.6 not returnning to home tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591436
<drew212> ok, isn't that what the home button is supposed to do?
<ddecator> ...yes. let me read it again a sec to make sure i'm not overlooking something
<drew212> and how would you suggest i politely inform the reporter of this =P
<ddecator> heh, that's always the fun part. one sec
<drew212> i have a response going...
<ddecator> pft, it's formatted weird because i didn't put any line breaks, but you can try something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447029/
<drew212> thats about what i had, but you've worded it more professionally
<drew212> im going to add something about marking it invalid
<ddecator> sounds good, just add a bit saying it sounds invalid for now, but if we've misunderstood something then we can reopen the bug. they may want to file a feature request to have it changed
<drew212> yeah
<ddecator> which i highly doubt that would ever be changed, but sometimes people want the request to at least be there
<drew212> yeah
<drew212> ddecator: how do i proceed when the bug is upstream?
<drew212> i cant triage bugs yet =X
<ddecator> drew212: what bug are you looking at?
<drew212> bug 591040 and its related to https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1229
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591040 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "Video Plugins Don't Work, Program hangs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591040
<drew212> although, the related bug is REALLY old =X
<ddecator> yah, i'm not sure it's the same bug. the behavior is similar, but we don't know enough to say the cause is the same. i would have the user try disabling the Keep Tube extension in case that's doing something funny (or try witha a new profile, but at least disable the one extension)
<drew212> lol, i wouldn't know how to do that myself, let alone tell another person =D
<ddecator> to test with a new profile?
<drew212> that, and disable the extension...
<ddecator> oh, haha, let me find you the new profile canned response (it'll take me a sec, i have it saved on FF 3.7 but that's broken atm)
<drew212> alrite
<ddecator> here is the new profile response (just change the beginning as needed, such as not thanking them for reporting the bug again...i did that a few times before :p) http://paste.ubuntu.com/447039/
<ddecator> as for disabling extenstions, Tools > Add-ons > Find the extension > Highlight and click 'Disable' > Restart Firefox
<drew212> that doesnt work with 3.6 i tested it... you have to click help, troubleshooting information, under application basics click open containing folder... but thats as far as i got
<ddecator> creating a new profile results in no extensions being used though. we use that response a lot to make sure the problem is really with firefox and not a setting or extension
<ddecator> drew212: what doesn't work?
<drew212> ddecator: firefox -profilemanager
<ddecator> drew212: should work. you don't get a pop-up that allows you to create a new profile?
<drew212> nope
<drew212> bug!
<drew212> =D
<ddecator> the case might matter, are you using '-ProfileManager'?
<drew212> yes
<ddecator> (otherwise 'firefox -P' should work too)
<drew212> it just opens firefox
<ddecator> make sure all instances of firefox are closed first :)
<drew212> bah, i cant do that!
<drew212> i have valuable tabs open =D
<drew212> i multitask =D
<ddecator> well, i just tested, and it works if firefox is closed :p
<drew212> ddecator: it seems like it's a flash issue though, should i not have changed the package?
<ddecator> drew212: it could be, but there is a chance that extension is doing something, so it doesn't hurt to rule it out :)
<drew212> yeah, i modified the comment saying that =P
<drew212> sorry for filling your inbox with bugmail =D
<ddecator> drew212: no worries, you'll get much more from me starting next week, haha
<drew212> lol
<vish> ddecator: hmm , who is menoring drew212 ? you or micahg?  or sharing him ;p
<vish> need to add him to the table.
<ddecator> vish: not sure, students haven't been assigned. idk how available micah is since he's doing a lot more work for the mozilla team now, so i can mentor him if micah can't
<vish> ddecator: yeah , with the upcoming FF update he'd be a bit busy.. I'll assign drew212 to you.
<ddecator> vish: sounds good to me
<vish> drew212: that doesnt mean you cant ask micahg Questions ;)
<vish> drew212: whoever is around , you can ask
<vish> ddecator: have you contacted Austin?
<ddecator> drew212: i'll just be responsible for being available to answer any questions you have for me and helping to introduce you to everything :)
<ddecator> vish: sent him an email tod...well, i guess yesterday now. i'll give him a few days and let you guys know, but i'm guessing he won't get back to me
<vish> ddecator: neat. If he doesnt respond. Let us know. thanks
<ddecator> vish: sure thing!
<ddecator> drew212: on that note, you can find my info on my lp page, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ddecator , feel free to ping or email me any time. my schedule is going to be weird the rest of this week and part of next since i'm finishing finals and i'll be moving back home this weekend, but then my schedule should be similar to how it is now
<BUGabundo_remote> yes mummy,I won't dance in the rain!
<vish> hmm 0.0
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: http://qdb.us/302272
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: SAUsage_remote
<vish> ;p
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOLOLOLOLOOLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<nigelbabu> chrisccoulson: poke, got a minute?
<chrisccoulson> nigelbabu, i'm counting my spare minutes in negative numbers atm ;)
<chrisccoulson> but yeah, i can spare a minute
<nigelbabu> hehe, I'll PM you. when those negative numbers become positive, you can take a look :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<Wilcey> heyyy, how do i hug bugs??
<DrKenobi> Hi! I found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/397783 and i think it should be set to 'Triaged'.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 397783 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "impossible game generated by Sudoku (affects: 6) (heat: 37)" [Low,New]
<vish> DrKenobi: thanks. done
<DrKenobi> vish thank you
<DrKenobi> vish, this bug is on the ubuntu bug day list, should i put mu id?
<vish> DrKenobi: sure
<DrKenobi> vish ok, thanks
<vish> np.
<DrKenobi> Hi! I've just sent this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/433313 to upstream, I think it should be set ti triaged, thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433313 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Aisleriot should use Ctrl+q quit (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<micahg> DrKenobi: done
<DrKenobi> micahg thanks!
<yofel> JFo: what would be needed to add on bug 591702? He doesn't have a network connection as the driver fails (and he's in #ubuntu+1 atm)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591702 in linux (Ubuntu) "After upgrade lucid -> maverick eth0 interface is gone (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591702
<yofel> I'll get him to file a bug with apport-cli
<DrKenobi> Hi! I've just found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/500839 set as duplicate, and it's not a duplicate. How do I change it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 500839 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "no sounds in games (dup-of: 533040)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533040 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "Please enable sounds by default (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Wishlist,New]
<micahg> DrKenobi: you should see a pencil next to the duplicate
<DrKenobi> micahg i saw it, but the only thing i can do is remove the number of the bug, but i couldn't change the satus of the bug
<micahg> DrKenobi: first remove the number, then refresh the page
<DrKenobi> micahg ok, i did it, thanks
<vish> micahg: hey , seeing that you'd be busy with the upcoming FF update and stuff , i'v assigned drew212 to ddecator .
<micahg> vish: k
<DrKenobi> hi, there is a bug that i sent upsrteam https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/433313 and is not going to be fixed. Should be set to 'Wont fix'?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433313 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Aisleriot should use Ctrl+q quit (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<micahg> DrKenobi: did it already :)
<vish> hehe , 2mins diff
<DrKenobi> micahg, 'GNOME Games' is set as Won't Fix, but what about 'gnome.gaes (Ubuntu)'?
<micahg> DrKenobi: refresh teh page :)
<micahg> or look at ubot2 output above :)
<DrKenobi> micahg, ok I have to refesh the pages more often haha
<DrKenobi> hi again, i think this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/533040 should be set a triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533040 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please enable sounds by default (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Pici> I'd appreciate sounds not being on by default myself... but *shrug*
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> its all about UX
<micahg> DrKenobi: done
<DrKenobi> micahg thanks
<micahg> wow, a day early and a nice chunk of the hugday bugs are done :)
 * micahg wonders if we ever had a hugday where all the bugs were hugged
<DrKenobi> dont you think this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/478558 is a wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 478558 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "Aunt Mary variation of Klondike not available (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Low,Confirmed]
<micahg> DrKenobi: no, it's a regression, check the description
<micahg> DrKenobi: in fact, it's ubuntu specific apparently
<DrKenobi> oh! i need to read more carefully (not  native english speaker). micahg, what would you do in this bug?
<micahg> DrKenobi: verify that it's the case in lucid/maverick, if so, we can mark triaged
<gnomefreak> what bug? i will be glad to test it if i can
 * micahg added the regression-release tag
<micahg> gnomefreak: bug 478558
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 478558 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "Aunt Mary variation of Klondike not available (affects: 2) (heat: 15)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478558
<DrKenobi> micahg: in lucid i can do it, but with maverick? should i download the alpha 1?
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks ill read it and see
<micahg> DrKenobi: gnomefreak offered to check it in Maverick, just wait and see, but you can test in Lucid :)
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<DrKenobi> micahg: oh thanks!
<micahg> DrKenobi: might not be a bad idea to have maverick alpha 1 on hand for testing in a VM though
<micahg> DrKenobi: or you can use testdrive
 * micahg needs to patch testdrive in Lucid for Virtualbox 3.2
<bcurtiswx> what is testdrive?
<DrKenobi> +1: what is testdrive?
<micahg> !info testdrive
<DrKenobi> Aunt Mary is not in Lucid
<ubot2> micahg: testdrive (source: testdrive): run the daily Ubuntu ISO in a virtual machine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.38-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<micahg> bcurtiswx DrKenobi ^^
<bcurtiswx> micahg: thx
<gnomefreak> DrKenobi: micahg im not seeing aunt mary or klondike. show i be looking for a different game or just those two
<bcurtiswx> micahg: i may just do that at home
<micahg> hggdh: sounds like we need a testdrive marketing mail to the bugsquad list :)
<vish> hmm , whaaaaaaat! , bcurtiswx didnt know testdrive :(
<micahg> vish: one of the things we discussed at UDS was making our toolkit more well known
 * bcurtiswx is kept out of the loop apparently
 * bcurtiswx thinks he should get canonical funding for the next UDS :p
<vish> hehe , btw the way the new testdrive icon was mine <shameless> ;p
 * txwikinger2 only stumbled coincidently over testdrive
<vish> txwikinger2: hai , did ScottK mention about the papercuts triage?
<txwikinger> vish: Not sure.. I was a little busy the last couple of days
<vish> txwikinger: ah, yeah. I had asked him for some KDE folks to triage a few kde papercuts. He mentioned he would ask you the next time he sees you
<vish> we have tagged the bugs "kde" https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.tag=kde
<txwikinger> Ah.. ok.. no problem
<vish> txwikinger: neat thanks.
<hggdh> micahg: will take care of it
<micahg> hggdh: cool, thanks :)
<DrKenobi> thanks micahg, good bye!
<micahg> hggdh: I hope to patch testdrive in lucid for vbox3.2 soon
<hggdh> micahg: this would be nice... ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: it was already patched for maverick, just needs a packaging change now
<hggdh> micahg: yes, I saw the merge request. You may need to rebase, though
<Montblanc> hi everybody!
<Montblanc> pretty please, have a look at this bug, thanks! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/591532
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591532 in linux (Ubuntu) "ata errors { DRDY ERR } { ABRT } in Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> Montblanc: please, don't assign bugs to other people or teams without consulting it with them. it's impolite and it won't get anyone to work faster on the ticket anyway.
<BlackZ> Montblanc: also, don't confirm your own bugs
<Montblanc> kklimonda and BlackZ I'll remove the kernel team and turn back to new, sorry about that
<kklimonda> Montblanc: no problem, we are just pointing it so you know how to proceed in the future. as for the bug itself this channel isn't the best place to ask for help. We don't really fix bugs here, just making sure they are as complete as required by other developers.
<micahg> kklimonda: well, if the bug is new and hasn't been looked at, this is a good place :)
<Montblanc> kklimonda, it's no problem! thank you anyways, i just hope it gets considered somehow! :)
<kklimonda> micahg: oh? we can direct people here to help them triage their own bugs? /me didn't know :)
<micahg> kklimonda: or we can triage them :)
<Montblanc> kklimonda i'm sorry! -.-
 * micahg thinks it should be more public to have people come here with their untouched bugs they care about after X days so that we don't end up with 40k New bugs in the tracker :)
<Montblanc> i'm glad someone pointed me out how to behave in these cases and someone answered my bug anyways, maybe it was not a bad idea coming here! :)
<micahg> Montblanc: this is a good place to come if a reasonable period of time goes by w/out a bug being looked at or if an issue is urgent and needs immediate attention
<Montblanc> micahg i didn't know about that until I joined this channel, i'll pay more attention next time, thank you
 * maco agrees with micahg
<maco> its a lot faster to go back and forth on IRC and then summarise than to go back and forth over bugmail
<BUGabundo_remote> yes it is
<Montblanc> obviously i know it's common sense not to confirm your own bugs and assigning teams without them knowing, but I'm having this bug since official lucid release date and opening a bug on launchpad was my *last* solution, i'm stuck with karmic with a not-well-known bug and that's frustrating. *sorry* once more and thank you
<vish> Montblanc: nothing to be sorry about, we all learn everyday :)
<Montblanc> vish :)
<nigelb> vish: are you sure I can't convince you to take a class at UUD?
<vish> nigelb: i'm tried making up all the excuses i can ;)  .. it is not something I'm interested at the moment.. and dont really have time to prepare :) .. In short. sorry again :)
<vish> i'v*
<nigelb> vish: dude, you're giving so flimsy excuses I'm tempted to take the bike and ride out there to kick you
<vish> nigelb: what can i saw, I'm not used to lying ;p
<vish> say*
<nigelb> Right.  Next time be creative.
<nigelb> Also, if I do pass through CBE, trust me, I will kick you :p
<vish> nigelb: i maybe old , but i still can run fast ;)
<nigelb> vish: old? OLD?
<vish> nigelb: well , old == not as young as you :)
<nigelb> vish: hold on, how old are you?
<vish> 29
<nigelb> oh, ok
<micahg> vish: you look younger in person :P
<vish> hmm , i not sure how to fix that. :s
<vish> ;p
<bcurtiswx> 29 is old, then whats 24?
<bcurtiswx> teenage? :P
 * BUGabundo_remote feels old
<BUGabundo_remote> but as old as gnomefreak
<vish> hehe , we played this "old" tag recently on another channel!
<BUGabundo_remote> we do
<BUGabundo_remote> at least I see it a lot
<BUGabundo_remote> in several #s
<bcurtiswx> i thought you were considered reaching old when you have to shave every day :P
<BUGabundo_remote> I shave once every 5 days
<bcurtiswx> i shave once my fiancee starts saying "ouch" when i kiss her..
<nigelb> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> and it seems Im as old as vish :S
<BUGabundo_remote> I though he was older
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: thats a good measure
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote: I thought he was younger, clearly, I was wrong
<BUGabundo_remote> bcurtiswx try to cut it a few hours before
<BUGabundo_remote> she will aperciate
<BUGabundo_remote> and who knows what you can get out of that
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo_remote: see, i don't know when it reaches "ouch" stage.. its all about feel.. lol
<vish> bcurtiswx: or you can grow it longer and it wont prick ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: to many autchs till there
 * bcurtiswx cries "Vish called me a prick"
<bcurtiswx> ;)
<vish> ;p
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: haha, lets drag him to the cc :D :D
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: can we use medieval methods?
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: haha, yes!
<bcurtiswx> \o/ woo!
<nigelb> Just make sure he can triage after all that :D
<bcurtiswx> eh just don't drag him behind a horse by his hands and it'll be all right
<nigelb> haha
 * vish waves his cane o/ , damn kids , get off my lawn ;p 
<bcurtiswx> :-O
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: how free are you in leading an activity for bug squad?
<nigelb> Do remember the apport hook writing I talked at last bug squad meeting?
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: yes, i remember that.
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: can you lead the activity? I'll help of course
<marti1125> who speak spanish,?
<nigelb> I can give you a list of packages in descending order of number of bugs filed and we need to sort out which has and which doesn't have hook.  I'm trying to do that right now
<vish> !es
<ubot2> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vish> marti1125: ^
<bcurtiswx> !es marti1125
<ubot2> Factoid 'es marti1125' not found
<bcurtiswx> hm figured that would work
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: |
<marti1125> disculpa, esque algunas cosas no entiendo sobre triage,
<Pici> bcurtiswx: you need to use a | or a > inbetween
 * bcurtiswx slams head on desk
<bcurtiswx> !es | marti1125
<ubot2> marti1125: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> bcurtiswx: the head slamming won't help the bot much
<BUGabundo_remote> marti1125: por favor em ingles. aqui no lo intendi espanhol
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: yes, I can help.  I plan on watching some online courses with python that may help me with that as well
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah Pici
<marti1125> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> ! smile | Pici
<ubot2> Factoid 'smile' not found
<BUGabundo_remote> booo
<bcurtiswx> Pici: error with user not computer
<bcurtiswx> :(
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: awesome! Thanks
<nigelb> I'll mail you soon enough
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: OK
<nigelb> now, to hunt down that mail
<shishire> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/591819  I think I broke it?  At least I'm not imagining things, I can get it to do it consistently.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591819 in gcc-defaults (Ubuntu) "compiled program segfault when -O0 is used to compile (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> shishire: try to reduce your source to a smaller subset that fails the same. You can also find out where if fails by running GDB against it
<hggdh> knowing *where* it fails will go a long way to find the cause...
<shishire> hggdh, yeah, I'm working on that now.  I'll include updates as I get it more specific.  I put the whole source up there just to make sure I'm not crazy or something.
<vish> qense: hi.. you students list is pretty large. are they the old students inclusive? or just the new ones? from the wiki info seems the old ones from more than 6months ago
<vish> your*
<qense> vish: I just removed them because of inactivity.
<qense> vish: Just when you asked!
<vish> heh :D
<qense> People do what you want them to do before you even ask them!
<pedro_> QA Meeting at #ubuntu-quality  in ~3 minutes
<vish> pretty awesome http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2010-deus-ex/100909 !
<vish> oops! wrong tab!
<Pici> But yes, it was pretty neat ;)
<vish> yeah, meant it for -artwork :) , the graphics are amazing :)
<drew212> micahg: you around?
<drew212> ddecator: are you around?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-10
<drew212> is it best to click help > report a problem, or use the terminal "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME"?
<hggdh> drew212: IIRC, Help>report is integrated with apport. Nevertheless, ubuntu-bug is more generic
<drew212> thanks
<hggdh> (we have had a lot of bugs reported under FFox, for example, but not related at all with FFox)
<hggdh> via Help-report a problem, I mean
<drew212> hggdh: yeah, i was just curious
<drew212> hggdh: i'm finding that i'm dealing with alot of bugs that have nothing to do with FF because of it =P
<hggdh> heh. There you go...
<hggdh> welcome to the game ;-)
<drew212> hggdh: =)
<chrisccoulson> having firefox as the only app on the desktop with a "Report a bug" menu entry sucks ;)
<drew212> chrisccoulson: true story... i've had to change packages multiple times =X
 * JFo needs to get into the ubuntu bug pool to get kernel bugs out
<JFo> where do the bugs marked against the ubuntu package hide out? I need to dig around in them
<BUGabundo> !bugs
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<JFo> :P I know how to file them. i need to find the list marked erroneously against the nonexistant ubuntu package so i can pick out the kernel bugs
<micahg> drew212: even when all the apps have a report a bug menu item, they report it against FF
<ddecator> drew212: sorry, i am now
<micahg> ddecator: apparently we're both here and he's not now :P
<ddecator> micahg: aw darn, haha, i was eating dinner
<nigelb> micahg: poke
<micahg> nigelb: ow, my eye ;)
<drew212> micahg: is there going to be a firefox 3.6 package on LP?
<micahg> drew212: source?
<drew212> micahg: source? I'm running 3.6.3 in lucid...
<micahg> drew212: please be more specific
<ddecator> drew212: for bugs, we're just using the 'firefox' unversioned package now, if that's what you mean
<micahg> ddecator: well, not so true
<micahg> *entirely
<nigelb> micahg: I was wondering if there's something you might want to teach at ubuntu user day (as part of mozilla team) or otherwise
<ddecator> for >= 3.6, right?
<nigelb> the potential audience is beginners to ubuntu
<drew212> micahg: when it says affects, you can choose firefox-3.0 or firefox-3.5
<micahg> nigelb: yes, as long as it's not this month :)
<micahg> ddecator: no
<micahg> ddecator: for Lucid+
<nigelb> micahg: July 10th
<micahg> nigelb: might be ok
<ddecator> micahg: oh, it'll be different after 3.6 is backported?
<drew212> im a little lost in the direction the conversation is going now =X
<micahg> ddecator: yep, any hardy/jaunty regressions need a firefox-3.0 task and karmic regressionks will probably need a firefox-3.5 tas
<ddecator> micahg: oh, ok, good to know
<nigelb> micahg: \o/ Can you come up with time and topic so we can have in our plans?
<micahg> drew212: please restate your question more verbosely
<nigelb> micahg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/lucid
<micahg> nigelb: I might be able to give a half hour session on the availability of different types of builds (daily, milestone, release)
 * micahg would need to confer with chrisccoulson about how useful it might be
<nigelb> micahg: hm, 1 hour is the alloted time.  I'm wondering how t work aorund that
 * micahg could go last and ring the bell early :)
<nigelb> micahg: perhaps you can talk about chromium too?
<micahg> sure
<micahg> with fta's ok :)
<ddecator> drew212: are you trying to reassign a bug?
<nigelb> just fill 1 hour with things that a beginner cares about :)
<nigelb> micahg: what shall I title as?
<drew212> ddecator: i dont know how to explain it...
<micahg> nigelb: the thing is, the only PPA I'd want to point out for a beginner might be the stable PPAs, everything else a user should at least be intermediate
<micahg> nigelb: I could talk about bugs in general
<drew212> ddecator: i used to be able to search ubuntu for firefox, and 3.0 and 3.5 would show up, and then i could search through those bugs
<micahg> drew212: you can go straight to the source package for a list of bugs
<drew212> micahg: how do i do that?
<nigelb> micahg: ddecator took that one :D
<micahg> drew212: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/
<micahg> drew212: s/firefox/firefox-3.0|firefox-3.5/
<ddecator> nigelb: huh? what'd i take? o.o
<micahg> nigelb: not about LP
<drew212> micahg: every time i try to look through bugs on LP it tells me that LP is not the system that mozilla uses for bug tracking =X
<nigelb> ddecator: Using Launchpad, but then you could leave the bugs part out and give bugs to micahg, that would work
<micahg> nigelb: I could talk about apport/triage
 * micahg has no inherent need to talk :)
<micahg> *give a talk
<ddecator> nigelb: i was going to talk about reporting bugs and using answers
<ddecator> nigelb: and using lp as openid, etc.
<nigelb> ddecator: can keep it limited to everything other than bugs?
<nigelb> that way we can have a more detailed class about bugs
<ddecator> nigelb: if you need to to, sure. it'll be hard to fill in an hour though..
<ddecator> need me to*
<nigelb> ddecator: or you and micahg can team up and take 2 hours
 * micahg still just wants a half hour :-/
<ddecator> nigelb: maybe i go the first half hour, then micah the second?
<nigelb> that would work too!
<ddecator> i can talk about non-bug stuff with lp, then micah can have his half hour
<ddecator> then no need to change the schedule
<nigelb> +1 then
<ddecator> micahg: work for you?
<micahg> sure
<micahg> nigelb: I'm not confirming till later this month though
<nigelb> awesome, so micahg and ddecator , make sure your schedules match :)
<micahg> If the week before alpha2 I'm not caught up, I'm not going to do it
<ddecator> nigelb: but if micah can't make it then i'll fill the hour
<nigelb> micahg: no problem, worst, comes to worst, ddecator can take the whole class
 * micahg could always sit in as an SME
<ddecator> drew212: did you find what you were looking for?
<micahg> s/an/a
<ddecator> micahg: w/e works for you, we can figure it out closer to the event
<drew212> ddecator: kindof its more confusion on my part than anything
<ddecator> drew212: are you looking for a list of bugs related to FF 3.6?
<drew212> ddecator: things on launchpad and the wiki aren't very intuitive...
<ddecator> drew212: yah, they take getting used to. i'll give you some tips when i have some more time this weekend or next week :)
<drew212> ddecator: not specifically, i just dont know how to navigate LP
<micahg> drew212: ask away :)
<ddecator> drew212: the thing that has helped me the most is using google to search LP. for example, 'site:bugs.launchpad.net firefox' shows the link to firefox bugs as the second result :)
<ddecator> that's how i search for possible dupes too
<drew212> micahg: its not a question, more of wishing the wiki was organized differently
<micahg> it's on my list for this cycle to improve the mozilla bugs wiki
<ddecator> drew212: i'll be working on the wiki over the summer, so if you have any feedback let me know
<drew212> micahg: in LP under the bug title there is a set of links showing you how to get back from where you came, and the wiki doesnt have this kind of navigation, i'm constantly using it in LP and its frustrating to have to click the back button several times to get back to a title page
 * micahg thought it did depending on the theme
<ddecator> the wiki has links showing what pages you've visited, but it's not bread-crumb style
<drew212> ddecator: thats what i'm looking for =D
<ddecator> drew212: a lot of times you can just change the URL, but i'll see if there isn't a way to make the bugsquad wiki more easily navigable
<drew212> ddecator: it may just be personal preference...
<micahg> ddecator: maybe make sure the header is on the subpagews
<ddecator> micahg: yah, that's my current thought
<drew212> ddecator: but i find that i have to bookmark all the links you give me, it would be nice if it was in a workflow or something
<ddecator> drew212: nah, it can use improving, just not sure the best way to do it yet :)
<drew212> you, as in ddecator and micahg =P
<ddecator> added it to my gtg to-do list
<drew212> ddecator: i feel that all webpages should logically proceed from another page, unless it is a main page istelf
<micahg> drew212: that's the way the web was created :)
<ddecator> drew212: most people try for that, but since anyone can edit the wiki it has led to some inconsistencies
<drew212> ddecator: true
<micahg> drew212: bug 406237 is likely a dupe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 406237 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox crashes without messages when disk full (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406237
<drew212> of?
<micahg> drew212: one of the other 3k bugs :)
<drew212> i just noticed it was old and started from there =P
<micahg> drew212: there should be a few bugs about full disks, idr which ones right now or if this particular issue is addressed in them
<drew212> i searched, there isn't any FF bugs about disk full
 * micahg sees what global search in TB3 says :)
<drew212> TB3?
<ddecator> drew212: Thunderbird 3. did you use LP to search?
<drew212> ddecator: yeah =X, im not very efficient
<micahg> drew212: nah, sometimes I already looked at it, so checking my email is faster l)(
<ddecator> drew212: haha, no worries, that's what makes the most sense, but the LP search isn't very thorough. try using google site searches since that will search comments and everything on the bug reports :)
<ddecator> there may be something in the description about the disk being full, but not the title, and LP searches have a hard time catching anything not in the title
<drew212> ddecator: you'll have to brief me on that one
<micahg> drew212: no, the other one is about download manager being unresponsive
<ddecator> drew212: in a google search box, just type 'site:bugs.launchpad.net <keywords>', then it will search all LP bug reports for those keywords. so, for example, 'site:bugs.launchpad.net firefox disk full'
<drew212> found one bug 234661
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 234661 in xulrunner-1.9 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "firefox crashed, when downloading an file on full hd (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234661
<micahg> drew212: BTW, you change the status to incomplete when you ask for data, not if there's no response
<drew212> i think i did ask for data earlier
<drew212> i meant, since there hadn't been a response since i replied, the bug is incomplete
<drew212> i noticed that i forgot to mark it incomplete when i asked for data previously
<drew212> micahg: is that the duplicate you were talking about?
<micahg> drew212: right, I'm saying it should be marked incomplete when asking :)
<micahg> drew212: yeah, looks like it, but I don't know if I want to dupe it, it's old and the upstream bug is as well
<drew212> micahg: yeah, i forgot to =X, and made up a reason so i could mark it incomplete =P
<drew212> yeah its very old
<ddecator> drew212: if you click the little arrow next to the package name on a bug report, an expanded area shows up where you can change the status and leave a comment at the same time :) (you may have already known that, but doing that helps me remember to change the status if i need to)
<drew212> ddecator: yeah, i use the comment box on the bottom a lot and forget to do things
<ddecator> drew212: that's alright, we've all been there, that's why we're giving you the tips that helped us :)
<drew212> micahg: or ddecator: check out bug 591991, there isn't alot of information, but i believe this was meant to be listed as a brasero bug, and he only left the error message.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591991 in firefox (Ubuntu) "brasero files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591991
<drew212> ddecator: thanks =), i appreciate the criticism
<ddecator> drew212: good, as long as you know it's constructive and meant to help. you're doing a great job, and we appreciate the help :)
<drew212> should i change the package? or just ask for more information first?
<micahg> drew212: well, I would ask what the user has an issue with
<ddecator> ...i'd ask for information, i have no idea what it's about
<drew212> the title says brasareo i was just wondering if it was safe to assume that was the package he was reffereing to
<ddecator> drew212: it's better to know before changing, saves on bugmail spam :)
<drew212> true
<drew212> ddecator: i appologize again on that, i forget to do things and remember later when i'm working on another bug so i have to go back and search through the bugs to fix them =P
<drew212> like i just did on the disk full bug =X
<ddecator> drew212: no worries, i was doing the same things a few months ago :)
<micahg> drew212: I should probably fix the disk full bug, but not now
<micahg> s/fix/clean up/
<ddecator> heh, there are higher priorities atm
<ddecator> micahg: pleia2 wants to know if 00:00UTC works for you for UUD (so 8pm on that saturday)
<ddecator> sorry, 7pm
<ddecator> it'll be 8pm for me :p
<micahg> ah, didn't notice it was a sat :(
<micahg> not before 10PM
<ddecator> oh, right
<micahg> or 3AM UTC
<micahg> ddecator: it's all you :)
<ddecator> micahg: haha, alright
<drew212> is there an ubuntu evangelism team?
<ddecator> i honestly have no clue..
<drew212> ddecator: i dont think so
<drew212> ddecator: i got a friend to install ubuntu because he was using a pirated copy of windows that was crippled...
<ddecator> drew212: very nice :)
<drew212> ddecator: i told him its completely free, and everything is funcitonal, and he was willing to try, but he had some trouble getting adobe flash, and a few other things installed, but otherwise he's good
<micahg> drew212: yeah, universe/multiverse isn't on by default
<drew212> micahg: yeah...
<drew212> micahg: check out bug 592014, i think the website isn't working becuase it does the same thing when i try it in konqueror
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592014 in firefox (Ubuntu) "i tried to sort by rating but it does`t work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592014
<micahg> drew212: done :)
<drew212> so what should we do with it?
<micahg> drew212: take a look at what I wrote :)
<drew212> what package is it?
<drew212> i didn't think it had anything to do with a package... lol
<micahg> drew212: it doesn't
<micahg> drew212: but you can leave in FF since it's about mozilla
<drew212> thanks for the help =)
<greg-g> drew212: there are LoCo teams, which could be similar to what you are looking for
<drew212> greg-g: i didnt think about those, thanks!
<greg-g> np :)
<Wilcey> anybody home??
<vish> Wilcey: everyone is at work ;p
<ddecator> not everyone, but i'm about to go to bed, just realized what time it is..
<Wilcey> haha thanks, how do i report bugs?
<vish> !bugs > Wilcey
<ubot2> Wilcey, please see my private message
<ddecator> well that was easy :)
<Wilcey> that was a robot!!
<ddecator> kind of
<vish> Wilcey: hei , dont insult ubot2 it is part of the family :(
<Wilcey> i want insulting it, i was just suprised
<ddecator> a lot of ubuntu channels have some form of bot :)
<vish> Wilcey: just pulling your leg ;)
<Wilcey> hahaha i know good to have a bit of fun
<JWilce> buggg
<jovaro> I can only start Lucid in failsafeX mode, booting in the normal mode results in a crash right before the login screen would appear. How can I identify the problem?
<jovaro> I figured that it could be a Blank Screen issue as on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<jovaro> But since the computer crashes instead of just giving a blank screen, I am not sure...
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session in 15m in #ubuntu-classroom: Operation Cleansweep and the Patch Reviewers Team!
<xteejx> Hi guys is anyone here?
<charlie-tca> Do I count as anyone?
<xteejx> charlie-tca: lol Of course :) , I got my answer on #ubuntu-motu though it was about something motu related but no-one was answering :)
<Laibsch> somebody please educate manjo account about responsible of elevated privs: bug 527361
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 527361 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "hotplug interferes with ethernet card (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527361
<Laibsch> responsible use of ...
<micahg> Laibsch: that user is not a direct member of bugcontrol, you should talk to the user offline
<Laibsch> are you sure?
<Laibsch> let me recheck
<micahg> Laibsch: yes
<micahg> Laibsch: user is an indirect member, so and isn't connected w/this team
<micahg> Laibsch: maybe JFo can help you
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> Thanks for clarifying
<micahg> Laibsch: np
<Laibsch> really frustrating lately
<Laibsch> especially the kernel team
<micahg> Laibsch: it's a pretty high stress team as they have a very large impact on the distro as well as the most bugs
<Laibsch> yes, I understand
<Laibsch> that's why they should REALLY act when everything is delivered to them on a silver platter
<Laibsch> for a pretty important bug, no doubt
<Laibsch> let me fetch the number
<micahg> Laibsch: it's hard when you have that many bugs
 * micahg won't touch kernel bugs w/a 10 foot pole
<Laibsch> I used to be more understanding
<Laibsch> in the past
<Laibsch> wait a minute
<Laibsch> I want to show you a bug
<Laibsch> you tell me that's not fishy
<Laibsch> bug 521967
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 521967 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "support for new atheros wifi chipset - AR2427/ath9k (affects: 13) (heat: 97)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521967
<Laibsch> I have zero understanding for that
<micahg> Laibsch: a lot of regression testing has to go into kernel updates and they have to be very careful with what they pull in
<Laibsch> throwing blame around or not, I think something needs to be done
<Laibsch> this patch is straight from upstream
<Laibsch> upstream had it prepared within two day
<Laibsch> s
<Laibsch> there was lots of time for this to include it in lucid like it should have been done
<micahg> Laibsch: great, but there is high risk with any kernel patch, so being conservative is required, you should discuss this w/the kernel team if you think it's been sufficiently tested, BTW, it's targetted for lucid-updates
<Laibsch> you know how many times I tried to discuss with them?
<Laibsch> zero reaction!
<greg-g> Laibsch: unfortuntately, talking about it in here won't make anything change with the kernel team
<Laibsch> unfortunately, I'm not sure where to talk for things to change
<Laibsch> I tried quite a few venues
<greg-g> the kernel team, respectfully and with solutions, not just complaints
<Laibsch> THe only thing I can do is to try to raise awareness that something isn't going right
<Laibsch> greg-g: what more of a solution do you expect?
<Laibsch> I find that comment quite disrespectful
<Laibsch> to put it mildly
<Laibsch> *I* already did all the work you can do as a non-member
<greg-g> Laibsch: I haven't engrossed myself with those bugs to know what is truly going on, and I won't even begin to assert that I know much about the kernel team's policies. So, I *expect* you to talk with them about it, in a respectful manner, to try to resolve this.
<Laibsch> read above
<micahg> Laibsch: #ubuntu-kernel is the proper venue
<Laibsch> I contacted them at least thrice
<Laibsch> no reaction
<Laibsch> ever
<greg-g> how did you contact them?
<Laibsch> by the venue that micahg suggested
<Laibsch> you still want to tell me everything is "just fine"?
<greg-g> have you attempted to write a calm email to the kernel team mailing list?
<greg-g> I never said any such thing, Laibsch
<Laibsch> greg-g: I think I'll end discussion with you on this point
<Laibsch> I need to go to bed
<micahg> Laibsch: in that case, maybe try to cactch JFo and find out what's going on
<Laibsch> micahg: who is jfo?
<greg-g> Laibsch: I'm sorry you feel I'm ignoring you, but I'm actually asking you questions to try to get this resolved
 * Laibsch hears the name for the first time
<micahg> Laibsch: kernel bug coordinator
 * Laibsch can't find anyone with that nick
<greg-g> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jeremyfoshee
<Laibsch> thanks
<greg-g> you're welcome Laibsch
<Laibsch> greg-g: my feeling is you're not really asking questions but indirectly accusing of blowing this out of proportion, not doing my homework and being in need to calm down.
<greg-g> Laibsch: I do feel you need to calm down. But I also feel that apparently something is wrong with the communication channels between you and the kernel team, so I'm trying to figure out where that happened.
<greg-g> then again, it is hard to descern stress online through just text, so I could be wrong, you might be calm, and if that is true, I apologize
<Laibsch> greg-g: thanks.  And I do feel, I've listened enough.  And I'll calm down by not not listening to this any longer
<Laibsch> please read the bug report
<Laibsch> for what it is
<Laibsch> completely irrelevant of what I wrote here
<Laibsch> you then tell me, everthing is peachy
<Laibsch> JFo seems to be offline
<Laibsch> I'll see if I can catch him some other time
<Laibsch> good night
<Laibsch> thanks for your time
<greg-g> again, I'm not going to try to insert myself between you and the kernel team on this issue, and I do not have the time right now to review those bug reports for peachiness. Sorry about that, I was just trying to insert some other venues of communication.
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> phising from/to ubuntu MLs
<BUGabundo> From: "lists.ubuntu.com support" <admin@lists.ubuntu.com>
<BUGabundo>  X-Mailer: The Bat! (v3.0.1.33) Professional
<BUGabundo>  Reply-To: cobwebsj@rapak.com
<BUGabundo>  Message-ID: <832277894.84149781499980@rapak.com>
<BUGabundo> Dear Customer,
<BUGabundo> This e-mail was send by lists.ubuntu.com to notify you that we have temporanly prevented access to your account.
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<hggdh> heh. Good old The Bat...
<hggdh> now, what are they trying to get from the lists?
<hggdh> oh. Access, probably
<BUGabundo> anything
<BUGabundo> even email passwords
<BUGabundo> the js script uploads any cookie it finds
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-11
<arand> Would anyone care to opinionate as to wether Bug #582035 is SRU-material, and maybe set the priority to.. hmm, low, if I read the importance guidelines correctly (easy workaround).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582035 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "User cancel of fsck gives: "fsck.ext4: Inode bitmap not loaded while setting block group checksum" (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582035
<jcgs> hi, does anyone know what to do if i think i've found that a package in the repositories is unusable?
<arand> jcgs: unusable in what way, which one was the bug report?
<jcgs> erm , it breaks all applications (including GNOME apparently) that link to it
<arand> This channel is a bit more specific to bug-handling, by the way.
<jcgs> sorry, i'm kinda new at this (you might have guessed already)
<jcgs> it's bug 540035
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 540035 in pango-graphite (Ubuntu) "gimp-2.6 crashed on launch with SIGSEGV in gr::GlyphInfo::logicalIndex() (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 68)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540035
<arand> Hmm, that is definitely something that is worth fixing.
<jcgs> i agree
<jcgs> i'm also in #kubuntu-devel atm, but not getting so much of a response
<jcgs> arand: what do you think of my swap suggestion?
<arand> I'm not sure a complete upgrade to newer version will be accepted, as per...
<arand> !sru
<ubot2> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<arand> The best would be is the problem could be isolated to a small fix which could patch the current version...
<jcgs> i think this package is so broken that no-one could possibly be operating it
<jcgs> arand: i think this probably falls into the uninstallable category
<arand> Indeed.
<micahg> jcgs: please try: aptitude why pango-graphite
<arand> Well, more like "completely unusable", and in addition breaking other applications... Hmm, it *might* warrant a complete version upgrade, yes.
<jcgs> chris@sjoh2988:/usr/share/man$ aptitude why pango-graphite
<jcgs> i   ttf-sil-doulos Suggests pango-graphite
<micahg> k, not sure why it would be installled then
<arand> Yes, it's all the ttf-sil-* fonts that depends on it.
<jcgs> it's not
<jcgs> michag: i installed it because it was suggested, and bad things happened
<arand> Ah, yes, you're right, only suggests
<arand> Hmm, have a look at: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango-graphite
<arand> Seems like every single bug describes more or less this same issue
<arand> And that's been going on since 2008 it seems
<micahg> was deleted from testing, not sure why
<arand> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=471642 has some interesting info
<ubot2> Debian bug 471642 in pango-graphite "libpango1.0-0: iceweasel is crashing permanently with pango enabled" [Critical,Open]
<arand> And the last update to that package was in 2005 !
<arand> In sid, that is, seems to have been touched in ubuntu in 2008 at least
<arand> No, ahng on that is in unstable, ignore last two comments
<jcgs> arand: it appears the debian maintainer hasn't done anything about this
<arand> Yes. Which is not very good indeed.
<arand> jcgs: Hmm, If I look at http://packages.sil.org/ubuntu/ there doesn't seem to be any updated pango-graphite... ?
<arand> jcgs: But in the state of things, I would reckon the best solution would be to simply follow debians lead and pull it from the repo completely. Unless someone steps up wanting to maintain it.
<jcgs> indeed
<arand> jcgs: Have you tested the SIL repo there, suggested by Johan Winge? (Like I said, I don't see and updated packages there at all..)
<jcgs> no, but i'll have a look
<arand> Hmm, I'm bed-bound soon though, and it will likely be easier to get hold of people who know the proper procedure for this (I don't) at other times of the day. I'll keep the backlog here though, it's definitely something in need of attendance.
<arand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing%20Packages is likely the process to follow in case removal is appropriate.
<jcgs> arand: thanks a lot you've been v helpful
<drew212> micahg: are you around? i have a quick question
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> bug 483099, it doesnt sound like a bug, as i recieve it sometimes after a crash from firefox, and it is easily worked around by "killall firefox", what do you think?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 483099 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) " computer report Firefox not responding close firefox or restart computer (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483099
<micahg> drew212: it's a long standing bug
<micahg> drew212: there might be a master bug somewhere
<drew212> ill look
<drew212> found it bug 308605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 308605 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[MASTER]Firefox is already running message (affects: 13) (dups: 10) (heat: 182)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308605
<drew212> i really need to look at all the master bugs
<micahg> drew212: k, I guess that's the best place ATM
<drew212> micahg: mark as duplicate?
<micahg> drew212: yep
<ddecator> yah that's been around a while..
<micahg> drew212: thanks
<drew212> micahg: for? lol
<micahg> drew212: taking care of it :)
<ddecator> drew212: the work :)
<drew212> micahg: no problem =), i'm going to school to be a software eng. this is great practice... and will look great on a resume, best of all its hella fun =D
<drew212> we need to add a response in the wiki about crashes being reported as general bugs
<micahg> drew212: I'll tell you about my adventure with that in #ubuntu-chicago :)
<ddecator> drew212: btw, if you're still interested in getting involved with the kernel, at the last qa meeting JFo announced that there will be some changes to kernel triage and that they will be having classes on how to work with kernel bugs. i think there will be an email sent to the bugsquad ML, so keep your eye out for that :)
<drew212> ddecator: thakns =)
<drew212> micahg: is there a bug response about someone submitting a bug report thru apport that should be a crash report, such as bug 592416
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592416 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox suddenly disappears several times lately (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592416
<micahg> drew212: what you did there is great
<micahg> drew212: w/out a crash report or specific reproduce steps, there's not much we can do
<drew212> micahg: but what we need to do is add something like that kind of response to the wiki
<micahg> drew212: ah, yes
<micahg> drew212: I forgot to do that
<drew212> i can do it actually =P
<drew212> maybe =P
<micahg> drew212: there's something similar though
<micahg> drew212: maybe send to ML about it w/a suggestion
<drew212> micahg: who is ML?
<ddecator> Mailing List
 * micahg should have said the ML :)
<BUGabundo_remote> raises the sales,row to south!
<DrKenobi> Hi! I think this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/393720 should be Wishlist, ok?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 393720 in nautilus "To hide files/directories is complex (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xelister> hi, please set priority https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/546728  to High.  Many users can not access internet! (so they cant get updates, find out how to resolve the problem, etc)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 546728 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Huawei USB Modems not detected since upgrade. E620, E169 modems - need to install usb-modeswitch(-data) (affects: 17) (dups: 1) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xelister> also the solution is quite trivial, just by defailt install missing package
<BUGabundo_remote> xelister: known
<BUGabundo_remote> and it's a dupe
<xelister> BUGabundo_remote: what is the dupe?
<vish> DrKenobi: that bug has to be forwarded upstream , yes it is a wishlist
<DrKenobi> vish thank you, i'll right now
<DrKenobi> vish the bug status https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/393720 should be triaged now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 393720 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "To hide files/directories is complex (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<xelister> BUGabundo_remote: could you mark it as a dupe?
<vish> DrKenobi: done. thanks
<DrKenobi> vish, I think this is also a wishlist bug that should be sent to upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/393657
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 393657 in nautilus "Assigning backgrounds in Nautilus (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_remote> xelister: not at home
<BUGabundo_remote> don't have my handy mail to look for the dupe
<BUGabundo_remote> bug searching for that description will find you a few of them
<vish> DrKenobi: i think there is already a bug upstream for that, try searching if not there, yes , needs forwarding
<DrKenobi> vish, i will look again, but i didnt find anything. Looking again
<DrKenobi> vish, i found a bug upstream, what should i do? should i add a Bug Watch?
<vish> DrKenobi: yup , add the upstream bug watch and add the ubuntu task as well
<DrKenobi> whats the ubuntu task?
<vish> DrKenobi: nautilus , use the "also affect distribution"
<DrKenobi> vish, ok i'll try
<DrKenobi> vish, now Bug #393657 should be set as triaged and wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 393657 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Assigning backgrounds in Nautilus (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393657
<vish> DrKenobi: done
<DrKenobi> thanks vish!
<vish> np.
<DrKenobi> does anyone knows hot to set as duplicate a bug at Bugzilla?
<vish> DrKenobi: which bug?
<DrKenobi> vish, this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594168 and this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158793 bugs
<ubot2> Gnome bug 594168 in Backgrounds Emblems and Themes "Add support for specifying folder background properties on a per-folder basis" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<vish> DrKenobi: yeah , if you havent reported the bug , you cant change that upstream .. they have their triagers/bug maintainers who set that
<DrKenobi> oh ok, so it was a good idea to leave a message. thanks!
<xteejx> Hey guys!
<xteejx> Wow I just looked at yesterday's bugday for gnome-games....nearly every single one was done!! :)
<DrKenobi> xteejx u did a great job
<xteejx> Thanks :) I actually had time to do it this week
<xteejx> Kinda hopping between triaging now and merging for motu, but just starting so bug hunting is better at the mo lol
<DrKenobi> but i found some bugs that where not triaged or fixed but highlighted with green :-S
<DrKenobi> c u later, wc2010!
<xteejx> DrKenobi: Yeah that's fine as long as they're being dealt with
<xteejx> Anyone on here that sees me around knows I always go back to old reports every 2 weeks or so :D
<DrKenobi> xteejx, i was not talking about u, i don't remember who did it. Just think that is not the ideal way to do it
<xteejx> Oh right :) But yeah I agree, especially with perhaps 'less experienced' triagers - I've seen plenty of bug reports that have a standard response and it's not been looked at since - bloody annoying makes us look bad!
<DrKenobi> xteejx, yep, u r right
<hggdh> DrKenobi: you still need a dup set on b.g.o?
<pedro_> oh wow nice progress on the bug day folks!
<hggdh> DrKenobi: they are not actually dups -- one wants the same background everywhere, the other asks for *different*, specific backgrounds
<DrKenobi> hggdh, let me read them again
<DrKenobi> hggdh, i think Bugs 594168 it's included in Bugs 158793
<ubot2> DrKenobi: Error: Bug #594168 not found.
<ubot2> DrKenobi: Error: Bug #158793 not found.
<DrKenobi> because setting all the directories under a specific directory should be an option
<hggdh> DrKenobi: ack
<hggdh> DrKenobi: thinking more on it -- 594168 needs to be there in the first place; 158793 depends on it
<hggdh> DrKenobi: but I agree -- I will set the others as dup of 158793, and add the specific comment
<DrKenobi> hggdh: ok, thank you!
<xelister> cool, lucid-propsed kmail crashes too
<xelister> 4 years using kmail. No version yet was not-crashing.
<DrKenobi> xelister, thats a long time!
<xelister> I'm getting actually a number of __GI___*  backtraces from various applications.  what is that?
<xelister> (3 or 4)
<hggdh> DrKenobi: done
<DrKenobi> hggdh: thank you!
<xelister> kmail-dbgsym: Depends: kmail (= 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.4.4-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 is installed.
<xelister> #5  0x00007f2516a4f337 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so.4
<xelister> how to get proper dbgsym for lucid-proposed's kmail?
<xelister> anyone?
<xelister> in sources.list.d I have also line    deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<hggdh> xelister: if the dbgsyms are not there, then have not yet being created
<xelister> so, lucid-proposed's kmail crashs (as EVERY other kmail version ever in ubuntu),  and there are not even debug symbols to debug it?
<hggdh> xelister: (1) you can always build from source, and get it all; (2) you can try kdepim-dbg (which carries the symbols for this lib); (3) please tone down your comments
<xelister> how my comments are not tonned down? Well, thoes are just facts, I have yet to see kmail version that is stable in every day advanced usage
<xelister> it seems many/all -dbgsym packages are broken in lucid-proposed, is this expected?
<xelister> aptitude install libkdepim4-dbgsym=4:4.4.4-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1  -->   Unable to find a version "4:4.4.4-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1" for the package "libkdepim4-dbgsym"
<hggdh> xelister: if this came from a PPA (as the version string suggests) you have to take it to the PPA owners
<hggdh> and a PPA will most probably not have dbgsyms, at most only dbgs
<xelister> kmail    kmail-dbgsym      There is no -dbg.  Only dbgsym would be detailed enough it seems for #5  0x00007f2516a4f337 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so.4
<xelister> wouldn't it make sense to esepcially build dbgsym's for packages that are proposed and undergo reviews?  do you need machinepower to build that all, or what is the problem? I could build some dbgsym's if it's easy
<hggdh> the package that carries /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so.4 is kdepim-dbg. You can find from where a file comes via 'apt-file search'
<xelister> well, http://pastebin.com/CftKSCyV
<hggdh> yes, your installation is broken
<yofel> xelister: the kmail debug symbols are in kdepim-dbg
<yofel> meh
<yofel> should read the whole backlog before answering ^^
<hggdh> heh
<arand> If the combination of pango-graphite and ttf-sil-doulos makes gnome not start, is the fault likely in pango-graphite, or may it be in the font package as well? I've tested three of the ttf-sil-* fonts packages, two induces the problem, one does not.
<micahg> arand: most likely pango-graphite
<arand> micahg: Ah, yes, still poking in the same issue as yesterday.
<arand> Would you say I should just go ahead and file a removal request?
<micahg> arand: what happened to getting it updated in debian?
<micahg> arand: I don't see any PPAs
<micahg> arand: there's an 0.9.3 version released last year, maybe file an update request in debian
<arand> micahg: Well, I'm contacting the sil.org people, they've got a repo, but there's no pango-graphite in there..
<micahg> arand: k, are they still developing it?
<arand> Just to check if there actually is an updated version, or if they at all are supporting it...yea
<micahg> arand: there's an updated version as of last year
<arand> Where?
<micahg> http://sourceforge.net/projects/silgraphite/files/
<arand> Ah, hadn't stumbled upon that, ok, well then updating in debian becomes a more relevant option..
<micahg> arand: right, so I'd suggest filing a request to update in debian
<arand> Yea, ok, we'll see how it works out there, since it has no maintainer atm
<micahg> arand: there's a maintainer in debian
 * micahg will bbiab
<vish> crimsun_: hi , could you update your time available > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<tawmas> Hi! I was trying to see if anything changed in #587142 after the latest updates to the appmenu, but I no longer can seem to get appmenus for any application. Is this just me missing something new, or there is some problem in act?
<jbicha> tawmas: did you try logging out and logging back in?
<tawmas> jbicha: no, I just restarted the panel... isn't this good enough?
<jbicha> jbicha: I don't know; perhaps appmenu needs more than just the panel restarted though
 * tawmas is about to logout and login again...
<tawmas> jbicha: thanks, for now, I'll let you know
<tawmas> jbicha: it works now, it indeed needed a logout/login. Thanks again
<tawmas> bye
<micahg> oh boy, bug  592837
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592837 in ubuntu "bug filing difficulties annoyance (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592837
<micahg> pedro_: ^^
<kklimonda> micahg: *shrug* some people have attitude like that, nothing we can do about that. I'm pretty sure there is no way of reasoning with him and he's entitled to his own opinion..
<micahg> kklimonda: right, that's why I pinged pedro about it :)
 * micahg thinks someone official should respond
<yofel> er... he even unsubscribed from the bug, filed it again as bug 592839 and marked that as a security vulnerability...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592839 in ubuntu "bug filing difficulties annoyance (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592839
<micahg> yofel: I saw
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-12
<hggdh> heh. Fun. Ignorance abounds
<DrKenobi> can someone please tell me if these report is assign to right package? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/367075
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 367075 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Bookmark Inconsistancy between file browser and Places menu (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Low,Incomplete]
<drew212> i'm not sure what the problem is...
<DrKenobi> the problem is that when i connect through samba, I can't assign a name to the bookmark. If I assign a name to the bookmark, the next time I turn on the laptop the name is gnome, and sometimes is empty and sometimes the name is "smb"
<DrKenobi> this happens in the side bar of a window and at the "places" menu
<DrKenobi> but i'm not sure if the problem is with nautilus, gnome-panel, or both
<drew212> i'm not familiar with samba or nautilus debugging =X, maybe someone can chime in?
<DrKenobi> drew212 i will asked you a general question
<drew212> DrKenobi: true, but i would better have to understand the package to say wether or not the bug report is assigned to the right package, from what i can see i think its fine
<DrKenobi> this bug 367075 was reported by someone else, i also have the bug and I asked him to add more information. But he is not answering, can I add  the necessary information or should I close it for inactivity and open a new bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 367075 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Bookmark Inconsistancy between file browser and Places menu (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367075
<drew212> you wont be alowed to use the apport-collect command since you aren't the reporter...
<DrKenobi> it's possible, i did it once by mistake :D
<drew212> i would open your own report if you can provide the relavant information yes
<DrKenobi> drew212 ok i'll do it soon
<drew212> i havent been able to add it to other people's bug reports...
<drew212> there may be some way to attach the information in a comment but i'm not familiar with apport either...
<DrKenobi> I remember I used 'apport-collect #'
<drew212> i'm reading about stuff right now
<drew212> if you can get apport-collect # to work, let me know, i tried it on another bug and it didn't work for me =X
<hggdh> drew212, DrKenobi: you can use an already opened bug *if* your symptoms *match* *exactly*
<hggdh> otherwise, better to open a new one. This is specially true for kernel, X, and sound issues
<DrKenobi> drew212 look @ Bug #574610
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574610 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "using Gwibber to watch my Facebook account, however a lot of data is missing (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 89)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574610
<DrKenobi> hggdh i found a bug that match exactly! if the reporter don't answer i will add the necessary info
<hggdh> DrKenobi: perfect.
<DrKenobi> I found a bug where the reporter says that he don't have the problem anymore. Should I set the status to Invalid?
<hggdh> DrKenobi: bug #?
<DrKenobi> Bug #391491
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 391491 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "no sound when cards are moved (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391491
<hggdh> DrKenobi: since we have and "affects: 3", I would wait some days for andPensador to reply (you were the other, plust the OP)
<hggdh> then I would close invalid
<DrKenobi> hggdh: there is only 1 person affected
<DrKenobi> hggdh: there are two others from the duplicate bug
<DrKenobi> i'm not affected
<hggdh> Well, the bug shows you are subscribed from a duplicate
<hggdh> but it does not matter
<DrKenobi> yep, suscribed but not affected. As u said, we should wait
<hggdh> yes
<DrKenobi> thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<xpot-mobile> Question: anyone know how I can get xf86Resources.h installed?
<hggdh> xpot-mobile: nope, cannot find this file with apt-file
<hggdh> (assuming you typed the correct name, case and all)
<xpot-mobile> hggdh: yes, apparently it is no longer in xserver-x11-dev...
<mvanderkolff> On bug #562960, I added some remarks about how to fix the usershare feature that is enabled within recent samba versions & integrated into GNOME in Lucid.  I was just wondering if there's anyone from the samba packaging team that I could chat with about writing a little contribution...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562960 in samba (Ubuntu) "folder sharing in gnome not working in Lucid (affects: 6) (heat: 81)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562960
<nigelb> hggdh: somoone told me to use pexpect for what I was trying to do with reportbug
<nigelb> have to try it out today sometime
<hggdh> nigelb: er, what?
<nigelb> hggdh: its some python lib
 * nigelb goes eww at bug 403135
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 403135 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 31 other projects) "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps) (affects: 359) (dups: 32) (heat: 1702)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<kklimonda> bug 59695
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 59695 in suse (and 18 other projects) "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime (affects: 52) (dups: 9) (heat: 765)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695
<arand> I'm doing some cleaning and dupe-marking in pango-graphite, could I please have a "high" priority on Bug #540035 to match the earlier Bug #290532 which I've now marked as a dupe of the newer one (more activity on the newer one, thought it more appropriate)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 540035 in pango-graphite (Debian) (and 1 other project) "gimp-2.6 crashed on launch with SIGSEGV in gr::GlyphInfo::logicalIndex() (affects: 22) (dups: 11) (heat: 135)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540035
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 290532 in pango-graphite (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "firefox keeps crashing WARNING **: Exception in gr::RangeSegment (dup-of: 540035)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290532
<yofel> arand: done
<arand> yofel: Thankyou
<bilalakhtar> jcastro: Hi there! The ubuntu wiki page for BugControl tells me to contact you in case an upstream dev wants to join bugcontrol. I am the upstream dev of GNOME Media Player. Could you please review my request and allow me to join?
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: what's your LP ID?
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: ~bilalakhtar96
<bilalakhtar> https://launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar96
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: I think jcastro isn't around now, you could try to ask him later
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: ohk. So, did you see my profile? Is it acceptable?
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: no objections from me
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: ok. But jcastro should be around soon, since he is not set to "Away"
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: his idle time is 15 hrs
<BlackZ> so I guess he's not around ;)
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: Will leave a memo
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: a pm could be enough too
<BlackZ> or send him an e-mail
<BlackZ> BTW as you want
<vish> hmm , how do i use launchpad to search for triaged bugs minus the milestoned ones?
<vish> for a project.
<vish>  and how do i search a bug which affect project A and project B
<nigelb> vish: easy way - use api
<vish> nigelb: hmm , obviously i dont know how :D
<nigelb> vish: if you can tell me exactly what you're looking for I can get you something by monday
<vish> nigelb: cool. 1> what i want to search is triaged papercuts but have not been milestoned
<vish> 2> bugs affecting papercuts + nautilus
<nigelb> gah, i'm bored, I'll take a look now
<vish> nigelb: awesome!
<nigelb> gime me example bug for both please?
<vish> nigelb: thanks
<vish> nigelb: ex: for 1 triaged bug not milestoned > Bug #410337
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410337 in gdm (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Log in screen is confusing, not clear what to do (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 59)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410337
<vish> nigelb: for the second , bug affecting in papercuts + nautilus, Bug #389833
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 389833 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Nautilus should always show free disk space (affects: 6) (heat: 22)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389833
<vish> well , if we have the nautilus one , i could probably be able to substitute it for evolution/gedit/etc
<nigelb> ok, I should be able to get you something in a few hours
<vish> cool
<nigelb> vish: ah, I need bryce's help on this.  I have to loop every task, dunno how yet
<vish> nigelb: hmm , k. probably not till monday then :(
<vish> nigelb: btw , how are you using the api?
<nigelb> python script
<vish> bah!
<nigelb> do a search tasks for open bugs in papercuts project and then look at each task to see if its nautilus
<nigelb> and for first one, do search tasks and see if any of the tasks have empty  mile stone
<vish> nigelb: well the first one is more important
<vish> hmm , maybe bug helper or what is it called might help?
<vish> need to install that
<nigelb> I haven't tried that, give it a go
<nigelb> you can poke brian fro help with that
<thekorn> vish, I think bughelper won't be of any help, because it has not been ported to using the API
<thekorn> it is still using screenscraping, unfortunatly
<vish> aw :(
<vish> thekorn: any idea how to get the searches i mentioned?
<thekorn> but a few lines of python code should do what you are looking for
<thekorn> let me read the log
<thekorn> easy, give me a few seconds ...
<vish> i want to have it as a link , in the wiki as well..
<vish> so that anyone can just say , what else is triaged and just have a look at those
<nigelb> thekorn: just get the tasks in hunderdpapercuts, loop through tasks to see if there is a milestone, else, display bug number for first
<thekorn> 'xactly
<nigelb> I dunno how to do the looping part yet, at least not reliably enough
<bilalakhtar> jcastro: Are you dere?
<jcastro> bilalakhtar: for a few minutes, what's up
<bilalakhtar> jcastro: yeah, did you get my mail? please read it.
<bilalakhtar> jcastro: I recently applied for bugcontrol membership. I am th upstream dev of gnome-media-player in launchpad
<bilalakhtar> https://launchpad.net/gnome-media-player
<bilalakhtar> https://launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar96
<jcastro> bilalakhtar: odd, when did you send it?
 * jcastro looks right away
<bilalakhtar> jcastro: 2 hours ago
<vish> bilalakhtar: jcastro gets a lot of mail are not getting a reply in 2hrs is normal ;p
<jcastro> hmm, don't see it. no matter, I've approved!
<bilalakhtar> jcastro: thanks a lot
<bilalakhtar> !!!
 * bilalakhtar is a happy person
<jcastro> vish: the first reply is always fast, it's the 2nd or 3rd ones I suck at
<vish> ha!
 * bilalakhtar beeps
<nperry> Your a car?
<chandru_in> I use a Huawei EC1261 USB modem.  After installing usb-modeswitch it works fine from the stock Lucid kernel version.  But on a fully updated system, it gets detected from sometime while at other times, it doesn't and checking dmesg, show that it is stuck at "waiting for device to settle before scanning".  was there some known regression related to USB modem in recent kernel updates?
<thekorn> vish, sorry, got distracted, looking at some code now
<vish> cool :)
<thekorn> vish, first version, doing a testrun now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/448790/
<thekorn> ok, it takes a while, but the result is looking ok
<vish> thekorn: trying
<chandru_in> anyone has an idea about USB modem support regression in kernel updates?
 * vish needs to figure out how to use api
<vish> thekorn: cool thanks!
<vish> now i need to figure out how to have a similar link so others can just click and view bugs
<vish> s/similar//
<thekorn> vish, that's easy, just "http://launchpad.net/bugs/%i"  %task.bug.id
<thekorn> or instead of task.bug.id use the get_id() function from my script
<thekorn> which is much faster, because you don't have to request the bug object
<drew212> is there a way to store chats in empathy like there is in pidgin?
<nperry> drew212: this isn't a support channel, please go to #ubuntu
<drew212> whoops
<drew212> wrong tab, sorry =P
<nperry> No problem :)
<dgtombs> hi ya'll, could someone help bug 429853? it has a patch attached that has already been accepted in debian, so i guess we need to sync with debian to fix it? i don't know how to request that though. at least the bug should have Triaged status i think
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429853 in libchipcard (Debian) (and 1 other project) "assertion failed in file dbus-errors.c line 278. (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429853
<arand> !merge | dgtombs
<ubot2> dgtombs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<vish> thekorn: bah! i didnt figure it out..  i tried getting a search link which i could add to the wiki , but somehow i'm not able to figure that :(
 * vish wanted to add a link with a bug list
<thekorn> vish, you mean a link for a status="triaged" query for the papaercut bugs?
<vish> thekorn: yeah , a status=triaged , but not milestoned
<thekorn> vish, that's impossible, because there is no way to query for "not milestoned"
<thekorn> that's why I'm using filter() in the script
<vish> thekorn: seems so , I'm able to get the bug list , but mainly the !=milestoned was for a link i wanted to add
<vish> thekorn: weird that we can -tags :s
<thekorn> that's not wired
<vish> exclude i meant^
<thekorn> it is just a matter of implementation
<thekorn> :)
<vish> ;)
<thekorn> if you need it, file a malone bug
<vish> hmm , what would be the odds of that getting implemented ;)
<thekorn> maybe one for "add search option to search for all tasks which do not have any milestone"
<thekorn> and one for "adding option to exclude specific milestones (-milesone_a)"
<vish> thekorn: well , yeah. worth filing a bug.. but not sure how soon i could get that.. :)
 * vish files
<thekorn> I think it is more likely that great britan wins the soccer worldcup than someone implements this for you within the next few month ;)
<thekorn> but hey, lp is open source, you can work on iut
<vish> ;)
<dgtombs> could someone set bug 429853 to Triaged? thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429853 in libchipcard (Debian) (and 1 other project) "assertion failed in file dbus-errors.c line 278. (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429853
<dgtombs> and i think bug 531190 could have Medium importance: one of its duplicates did
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531190 in upower (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "upower (devkit-power) reporting bad data when AC cable is unplugged (affects: 12) (dups: 3) (heat: 58)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531190
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-13
<CynthiaG> There has been a regression with today's update to librsvg, bug 259485. Should I reopen that bug or open another saying "regression in Lucid"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 259485 in librsvg (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "(bad render) incorrect float parsing in data attribute in tag <path> (dups: 1) (heat: 4)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259485
<CynthiaG> eh, I reopened the bug :)
<trinikrono> hey all , i can do with some mentoring!
<micahg> !ask | trinikrono
<ubot2> trinikrono: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trinikrono> micahg: clearly you did not understand me lol, i meant i applied for a mentor and i wanted someone to help me learn a little.
<micahg> trinikrono: k
<micahg> trinikrono: have you applied to the Launchpad group
<trinikrono> yes
<micahg> trinikrono: sorry, it's late for me :)
<micahg> vish: you around?
<trinikrono> i vote for ddecator, he's a nice guy lol
<micahg> trinikrono: what are your interests?
<trinikrono> well so far i was triaging on the checkgmail package
<trinikrono> so i not really made up about anything yet, but i want to reach bugcontrol
<micahg> trinikrono: well, I can help with basic questions tonight
<trinikrono> okie well here goes
<micahg> trinikrono: BTW, here's the mentoring group on LP: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<micahg> oops
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship
<trinikrono> yes i applied there two months ago
<vish> micahg: hey
<trinikrono> my name is kurt belgrave on the list
<micahg> vish: trinikrono is looking for a mentor, are you working on that stuff?
 * vish looking
<vish> trinikrono: any preferred time ?
<vish> it would be preferable if you could update it : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/trinikrono
<vish> the updated mentors wiki > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<trinikrono> well i am not really worried about time i tend not to sleep but i am utc-4
<trinikrono> and i updated it 5 days ago , is there something you wanted to see on the wikipage?
<vish> trinikrono: yeah , the time available was what i was looking for, if its not an issue you could mention that ;)  ..
<vish> trinikrono: has ddecator already been mentoring you?
<vish> or do you know him?
<trinikrono> well he helped me when i was doing some triaging on the checkgmail package
<trinikrono> i was asking around here like i normally do
<vish> ah , cool
<vish> trinikrono: ddecator's time available is 03:00 - 06:00 UTC . is that ok for you?
<trinikrono> erm i am not sure what time that is
<trinikrono> give me a minute
<trinikrono> would it help if i said its 1:30 am now?
<micahg> trinikrono: so, 10PM-1AM for you :)
<trinikrono> yea thats super
<vish> hmm , utc -4 would be i think 11pm - 2-am
<micahg> vish: yes, but IIRC, ddecator had 9PM -12PM local time
<micahg> s/12PM/12AM/
<vish> ah..ok then.. trinikrono you got your wish! merry xmas ;p
<trinikrono> nice, what happens now
<ddecator> do i have two students now? :p
<ddecator> vish: btw, i think austin can be taken off of my name, still haven't heard back
<vish> ddecator: well , everyone want you :)
<vish> wants*
<ddecator> haha, can't complain about that. so i trinikrono officially going to be my student then vish?
<ddecator> s/i/is
<vish> ddecator: yeah , adding him in as we speal
<vish> speak*
<ddecator> vish: sounds good, thanks
<ddecator> trinikrono: you still around?
<trinikrono> yush!
<ddecator> trinikrono: good deal! mind if i pm you?
<trinikrono> go right ahead
<trinikrono> you know i ask a lot of questions
<ddecator> that's usually a good thing :)
<Wilcey> In what applications are we finding bugs today
<micahg> Wilcey: >80k on LP :)
<Wilcey> Thanks :)
<ddecator> anyone have a link to the wiki page that discusses what users should do if they have a trouble with a repo server not working properly?
<ddecator> -a
<micahg> ddecator: a mirror?
<ddecator> micahg: yah
<micahg> ddecator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<ddecator> oh, it's on find right package too..haha, thanks micahg
<vish> oh , bloody!
<ddecator> vish: hm?
<vish> lp has a limit on how many times you can use the "Contact this user"
<vish> in one day !
<ddecator> a limit that one user can contact a person per day, right?
<vish> ddecator: nah , a limit on how many users you can contact. i was sending the mail to mentors
<vish> and mentees
<vish> i think it is 4 or 5 limit
<micahg> vish: yes, so people don't spam, you should set up an ML if you want to send regular mails
<ddecator> vish: get the mentors' emails so you can just email us directly
<vish> yeah , probably.
<nperry> Could somone wishlist 557112 and mark importance as low
<nperry> bug 557112
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 557112 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add the menu "Report Bug or Broken Website" (affects: 1) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557112
<om26er> nperry, its in daily builds but they dont want it in stable
<om26er> they meant google
<om26er> and upstream bug is 'wont fix'
<nperry> I was thinking that the OP wanted to report a bug for chromium in launchpad
<om26er> I guess ubuntu will do something for this in Maverick
<nperry> What is the best plan for this bug then?
<nperry> Not to sure on how to move on
<om26er> title should be edited to chromium need launchpad integration. maybe it can be done with global menus atleast
<vish> nperry: it is a request to add apport hook [and support] for chromium  , it think there is already a bug somewhere for the "Report a bug""
<nperry> can't seem to find one
<nigelb> vish: is chromium in the repos?
<nperry> It is, nigelb
<vish> yup
<nperry> Has been since karmic cycle
<nigelb> so the bug is about apport integration?
<vish> nigelb: there seems to be an option in the upstream version , but not in the Ubuntu one. maybe fta knows why it is removed
<nigelb> vish: its a spec from last uds, to remove that menu option
<nigelb> not uds-m, uds-l
<vish> probably the upstream one points to chromium bugzilla  , so we need apport
<nperry> nigelb: shouldn't something replace it?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> yep, apport will collect the information
<nigelb> you just need to run ubuntu-bug chromium-broswer as with any other package in ubuntu
<nperry> More user friendly would be to have an option in the menu to call that
<nigelb> if it needs hook writing, I'll write it.  I've asked for more information and subscribed to the bug, so no worries
<nigelb> I dunno how its done, anyway, let me hunt for the spec
<nperry> Ok :)
<nigelb> vish, nperry : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-bug-management
<nigelb> look at seb's first action item
<nperry> I see.
<nigelb> crimsun_: Are you on top of bug 70015? (you already have a debdiff ;) )
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 70015 in kismet (Debian) (and 1 other project) "kismet description incorrect - does 802.11abg not just b (heat: 10)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70015
<nigelb> vish: you could have mailed my @ubuntu.com id for bugsquad mentee assignment
<vish> yeah , i was lazy.. maybe i should do it for others ;)
<vish> still few remaining
<nigelb> most of the more publically visible folks have their personal and ubuntu ID displayed prominently :)
<BUGabundo> morning
<nperry> What is upstream for xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<vish> bdmurray: you should probably clean up you lp email ids ;)  not sure all of them are active
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> speaking of LP
<BUGabundo> what's up with pidgin-develepors PPA?
<BUGabundo> their pgp key changed
<om26er> nperry, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
<om26er> there select component. Driver/intel
<nperry> bug 593231 seems a very odd bug, I'm unable to recreate it, doesn't happen with me. What further information could help, not to sure if this is a gdm problem
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 593231 in ubuntu "new users can't log in (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593231
<jpds> nperry: You probably need the relevant bits of his auth.log.
<penguin42> jpds: Except it looks like it's actually logged in
<nperry> penguin42: from my understanding offically he is.
<penguin42> I'd see if there is a .xsession-errors in /home/test3 and get a copy of that (although it often contains lots of crud)
<penguin42> I'd also get an ls -lR of /home/test3
<nperry> Ok, thanks penguin42
<nperry> Stumped me a bit, but looking for a good bug to get my head into today :)
<penguin42> maybe also a .xsession* - it almost looks like one of the things in the session is hanging before the panel comes up
<thekorn> vish, you assigned me two students, right?
<thekorn> just one to make sure this is on purpose
<vish> thekorn: yup
<thekorn> vish, does everyone get more than one?
<thekorn> or is it just because I'm sooooooooooooo nice ;)
<vish> thekorn: well , one you are nice  , also , there is a shortage of people in the timezone 6-12utc ;)
<vish> and no one in 6-9 utc
<thekorn> ok, I'll try to get in contact with both at the beginning of next week
<thekorn> thanks for all your admin work
<vish> cool
<vish> np.
<thekorn> vish, but: two is enough ;)
<vish> yeah , sure :)
<thekorn> okidoki
<micahg> vish: I can't do full time mentoring ATM
<micahg> vish: I'm available for questions here and there
<vish> micahg: yeah , i realized that , hence I was adding them for ddecator , but those time slots are heavily unmanned :(
<micahg> vish: what does the * mean
<vish> shortage of mentors at those time
<micahg> vish: no, it's on the specialty
<vish> micahg: also , i dont think some of the students might respond , they had applied a long while ago
<vish> micahg: yeah , david is interested in FF , and rockfx's time  only you are available :S
<micahg> vish: no, next to firefox, there's a star in my specialty
<vish> micahg: yeah , i wanted to ask what that meant?
 * micahg is asking
<micahg> was there something on the previous page
<vish> "micahg> vish: what does the * mean  "    oh , you were asking about the '*' , i was thinking you were asking about the slots or something else :D
<vish> ;p
<vish> micahg: i'm not sure , it was there and i didnt edit it :)
<samfreed> On lucid, openoffice silently fails. This is new in last few days. 64bit.
<nigelb> micahg: there are a couple of xulrunner and firefox bugs with patches.. can help?
<micahg> nigelb: sure, but my battery is about to die
<penguin42> samfreed: hmm there was an ooo update in the last day or two
<penguin42> samfreed: If you start it from the command line what happens?
<micahg> nigelb: can we go through them tomorrow about this time?
<samfreed> penguin42:fails silently
<penguin42> samfreed: Do you know if you are running the OOo quickstart thing?
<micahg> oowriter wfm
<samfreed> penguin42:No, I dont know. How do I find out?
<penguin42> samfreed: not sure, but I was wondering if an old one was stuck - does ps -eaf|grep openoffice show anything?
<samfreed> oowriter wfm just sits there.
<nigelb> micahg: ok, go recharge :)
<samfreed> ok, the "ps ...." this found some 3 splashes... killed 'em and they work!
<nigelb> bug 545681
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 545681 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "Movie player requires DVD subpicture decoder but reports not available (affects: 8) (heat: 68)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545681
<nigelb> vish: question.
<nigelb> did you take a student youself?
<vish> nigelb: nope ;)
<vish> nigelb: just admin :p
<nigelb> vish: I suspect that's why you volunteered to be admin :p
<vish> nigelb: dude dont think it is easy , since morning i've been trying to get this done :(
<vish> took nearly 6hrs to sort and assign students :s
<vish> well , there was a huge backlog of students
 * penguin42 is looking at a bug 592892 which I guess is either linux or ubiquity, but it doesn't have any hardware detail - should I ask him to do an ubuntu-bug -u 592892     (is that the right syntax)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592892 in ubuntu "Hardware RAID enabled without confirmation in desktop install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592892
<nigelb> vish: Didn't say it was easy.  I appreciate the hard work you've done, but I'm just pulling your leg :D
<vish> ;)
<Wilcey> Thanks everyone for supporting ubuntu (: WIlcey Signing Off
<nigelb> vish: do we have a list of things that mentees should be taught about?
<nigelb> perhaps we can work on this over the next few weeks?
<vish> nigelb: well the basics. they should know what the triage wiki mentions.
<vish> and know what status to assign , and how to look after private/public bugs
<nigelb> well, are we mentoring just for basics or are we mentoring until they get to bug control level?
<vish> to get to BC
<nigelb> then, I think we can have some kind of list that mentors can work though
<nigelb> *through
<nigelb> makes work easier IMHO
<micahg> vish: nigelb: keep in mind, the big differences in bug control are: Importance, Won't Fix/Triaged statuses, and Private bgus
<micahg> *bugs
<vish> micahg: yeah , I'm not sure what else nigelb thinks is missing
<nigelb> no no
<nigelb> I'm being vague
<nigelb> I'm talking of something like perhaps a "lesson plan" or a structured progress plan or something
<vish> nigelb: get out of classrom mode ;p , just wing it ;)
<nigelb> vish: this is mostly learning project mode, but you get the gist
<vish> nigelb: yeah , sure.. if you come up with something , we can add it to the wiki list
 * micahg thinks the 3 things I mentioned, plus a comfortability that the triager's responses are in line with what we'd expect
<nigelb> micahg: that makes me wish for something like "follow user" that gnome bugzilla has
<nigelb> so the mentor can get a mail of every response that the OP has done
<micahg> nigelb: I subscribe to the packages I help maintain and watch for replies
 * micahg is a little behind on bugmail :)
<nigelb> micahg: I don't do any package wise triaging
<nigelb> I just triage patches these days
<micahg> nigelb: there's the gmane link that hggdh set up
<micahg> nigelb: if you have the ff-lp-improvements
<nigelb> micahg: oh yeah! that works :)
 * nigelb hugs micahg 
<micahg> :)
 * micahg is reminded that he forgot about the last hugda
<micahg> *hugday
<nigelb> what is brian curtis's LP ID?
<micahg> nigelb: https://edge.launchpad.net/people
<nigelb> wow, that is new
<micahg> been around for a while AFAIK
<borschty> hi, does it make sense to mark bugs that have been fixed long time ago but been marked as fixed or would that just generate useless bugmail spam?
<borschty> *not been marked as fixed
<nigelb> I would vote to mark them fixed, so that people who come there via google know that issue is fixed
<micahg> borschty: if you're sure it was a bug and was fixed, you can mark fix released and when if you know it
<nigelb> it would nice to find the commit or changelog entry for it
<nigelb> vish: I was thinking of a "how to triage" classroom session now that we have new mentees
<nigelb> well, multiple sessions at multiple times
<borschty> ok, i'm just going through some old reports that i'm subscribed to
<nigelb> we could reduce the burden on mentors
<micahg> om26er: a note, only the desktop team marks bugs fix committed when upstream fixes them AFAIK
<om26er> no everyone does that
<nigelb> and thats because they intent to backport those fixes
<micahg> om26er: no
<micahg> !status
<ubot2> Factoid 'status' not found
 * micahg needs to add that factois
<micahg> *factoid
<micahg> om26er: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<micahg> !bugstatus
<ubot2> Factoid 'bugstatus' not found
<nigelb> micahg: can you just type out the factoid, I'll ask jussi to add
<micahg> You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<micahg> nigelb: I think maybe it should be statuses or bugstatuses
<om26er> micahg, for empathy, gwibber or evolution when the bug is fixed upstream its marked fix committed at launchpad
<micahg> om26er: that's all the desktop team :)
<micahg> GNOME specifically :)
<micahg> Mozilla team uses it if a fix is committed to our bzr branch
<micahg> other general usage is when a fix is in -proposed
<nigelb> !bugstatus
<ubot2> Factoid 'bugstatus' not found
<nigelb> well, its in - will be synced in a few
<micahg> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> micahg: Happpy to help :)
<micahg> nigelb: maybe we should have a wiki page for bug control factoids :)
<nigelb> ack, I'll get to it, just PM me the list that you know of
<nigelb> oh, wait, etherpad \o/
<nigelb> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/bugfactoids
<nigelb> keeping adding the ones that you know of here
<micahg> 502 error :)
<micahg> now it works
<nigelb> try again
 * om26er is confused
<borschty> i'm not quite sure what to do with this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/196811 i'm the original reporter, but somehow the according patch never made it to the kernel-package and then some time later the whole driver got dropped and replaced by something else, that does not show the original problem anymore but has some other problems on its own. I think it should be marked as invalid and new reports for t
<borschty> he other problems of the new driver should be opened instead of hijacking this old and unrelated report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 196811 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "kernel driver doesn't set Quickcam Express as v4l-capable (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Medium,Won't fix]
<nigelb> borschty: er, you mgiht want to talk to JFO about that.  He'll be around on weekdays
<borschty> ok, thanks
<nigelb> !apport is <reply>Apport is a crash intercepter and bug reporting tool in Ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<nigelb> vish: poke
<nigelb> we need a bug mentorship factoid, what to brainstorm the name and text of it?
<vish> nigelb: we can have channel specific factoids , so !mentors is enough
<vish> so if we go !mentors in -bugs it will be enough
<nigelb> are you sure that is possible?
<vish> yup
 * nigelb isn't very bot-savy
<nigelb> ok, text to reply?
<micahg> nigelb: there's probably a parameter you have to specify to make it this channel only
<vish> that the irc admins will take care of
<nigelb> asking the good folks in #ubuntu-irc :)
<nigelb> vish: what should the factoid say?
<nperry> penguin42: the bug has been updated with what was asked for
<nperry> nothing much on xsession-errors
<vish> nigelb: "Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Apply to the Bugsquad Mentorship team : https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship"
<nperry> and ls -lR looks normal
<vish> nigelb: wait
<nigelb> ok, waiting
<penguin42> nperry: Sorry, which bug? (i've got a few in my head at the moment)
<nigelb> vish: Ok, I know how to do it.  Just give the text once you're ready with ith
<nperry> bug 593231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 593231 in ubuntu "new users can't log in (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593231
<vish> !mentors-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<ubot2> vish: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> nigelb: ^
<vish> bleh bad ubot2
<nigelb> !mentors-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply>Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<ubot2> nigelb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> nigelb: use !mentor
<vish> probably no need extra s
<penguin42> nperry: There are a bunch of polkit warnings/errors in there that look suspicious, but I'm not a polkit expert - and I wonder if they are related to him trying it in a guest session rather than the real problem
<nigelb> vish: lemme talk to jussi
<vish> !mentor
<ubot2> Factoid 'mentor' not found
<nigelb> vish: wait for bot sync
<BUGa_vacantions> lol
<BUGa_vacantions> bot doesn't like you
<vish> grr...
 * vish kicks ubot2 
<nailora> open office creates some world-writable config files. is this a bug?
<nailora> run the following command to list them: "find $HOME/.openoffice.org/3/ -perm -o+w -type f -ls"
<penguin42> I don't seem to have any
<nailora> i checked on three different machines and the "main user" always had some. additional users that do not log in regularly / dont use open office do not have these files.
<bdmurray> vish: they all are active
<vish> bdmurray: ooh , how do you have 2 @ubuntu addy? :)
<nailora> moving the config dir away and starting open office does not recreate them.
<nailora> but nonetheless they exist on three independent machines
 * vish got only 1 :( 
<vish> ;p
<nigelb> bdmurray: hey, is the graph up?
<bdmurray> nigelb: not yet but the number is being recorded
<nigelb> bdmurray: great, thanks :)
<nigelb> !mentors
<ubot2> Factoid 'mentors' not found
<nigelb> gah, not yet synced
<vish> !mentor
<ubot2> Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<vish> nigelb: ^ ;)
<vish> no "s" :)
<nigelb> vish: \o/
<nigelb> micahg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Factoids
<micahg> nigelb: nice, now we just need it linked from somewhere useful
<nigelb> I'll link it from knowledge base
<Saby> nigelb: Hey, I'm Jasneet, just received your male for the bug triaging mentor program
<Saby> *mail
<nigelb> Saby: ah, hello
<Saby> how are you?
<nigelb> good, and I hope you're good too
<nigelb> so you can take a poke at triaging
<nigelb> please ask me if you're confused and need help
<Saby> well i currently dont have ubuntu as i have sent my laptop for replacement, i'm downloading the 32 bit version of 10.04 and will be using it on vmware till the time my laptop comes back where ubuntu will be installed in dual boot mode
<nigelb> ok, no problem :)
<nigelb> Saby: my IRC is connected almost all the time.  If I'm not around, I'm probably away, but I will respond when I'm back
<Saby> alright :)
<nigelb> Also, feel free to ask generally too, lots of helpful folks around here :)
<Saby> sure :)
<bcurtiswx3> vish: good work with the mentor stuff :D
<vish> thanks :)
 * vish was a bit sad i hadnt assigned any students to qense :s
<vish> but yay , just now one students applied :D
<vish> student*
<bcurtiswx3> do they fit qense's time zone?
<vish> yup :)
<nigelb> bcurtiswx3: got my mail?
<bcurtiswx3> nigelb: yes, I will look at it more later today most likely. Thanks :)
<penguin42> oh grrrr - launchpad just got an internal error and lost my bug data
<yofel> meh, I wished there was a queue for the apport retracer displayed somewhere, filed a crash 2 days ago and still not retraced :(
<BUGabundo> eh
<BUGabundo> wouldn't that be a breach in security?
<yofel> well, the bug is private, nothing more I can do about it
<yofel> but the retrace taking longer than a day is broken behaviour IMO anyway -.-
<yofel> bug 592824 btw. "qtcreator.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in QBasicAtomicInt::ref()"
<ubot2> yofel: Bug 592824 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/592824 is private
<yofel> qtcreator crashes on launch here
<kees> yofel: is the retracer subscribed to that bug?  I can't see it (and I'm in the retracer group)
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/~apport is subscribed to the bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-06
<user_> Is anyone having a problem with 11.04, where it freezes randomly, no input device works. Caps Lock key light flashes on and off. Any audio playing is repeated and repeated. Have to do a restart!
<maxb> flashing caps lock is an indication of a kernel panic
<user_> I see.
<brendand> shouldn't this just be fix released? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/681348
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681348 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Add "show me the desktop" keyboard or Unity dock shortcut (affects: 35) (dups: 2) (heat: 202)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<brendand> the mentioned shortcut is there in natty
<jibel> njin, why did you filed 3 bugs against 3 different packages for the 'invisible window' issue? You're describing the same problem in all of them. bug 793486, bug 793489 and bug 793493
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 793486 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Invisible pointer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793486
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 793489 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "invisible mouse (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793489
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 793493 in compiz (Ubuntu) "invisible mouse (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793493
<jibel> I think 1 is enough and will be moved to the right package if it is not.
<evfool> who does have the right to open distro tasks for bugs in LP?
<njin> jibel, well when the bug come up I have to run out of my home, so I tried to catch much more logs possible, sorry for the inconvenience
<jibel> njin, no problem. That may be a problem with your kernel version (linux 3.0) it's from the kernel team ppa ?
<njin> jibel, yes
<njin> i'm looking now if i can reproduce
<jibel> njin, what would be nice, is to try to reproduce with the kernel currently in oneiric, and if it works (cursor never becomes invisible) then work with the kernel team to fix it in the ppa before the kernel reaches the archive.
<njin> jibel, ok i'll do
<micahg> evfool: uploaders of the package in question and ubuntu-drivers (which should be the release team at this point)
<micahg> err, the team in the driver role for the series which was (maybe still is) ubuntu-drivers
<evfool> ok, thanks micahg
<micahg> evfool: do you need one taken care of?
<evfool> yes, bug 745942, as the reporter commented that it's fixed in natty, but in Maverick it's still valid
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745942 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Icons not displayed for paid apps with a . in their package name (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745942
<micahg> evfool: bug control can nominate for a series
<micahg> jibel: are you around still, can you open a task for the above bug for maverick?
<jibel> micahg, evfool I added a task for maverick and assigned it to evfool
<jibel> evfool_, ^
<micahg> jibel: no, I think it should be assigned to iamfuzz
<evfool_> thanks jibel, for adding the distro task, but I'm gonna unassign myself, as I don't know how to fix it
<jibel> micahg, evfool_ , ok, who's responsible to provide the fix for the sru? I don't see iamfuzz on the report.
<micahg> jibel: he was the previous assignee
<jibel> micahg, ok got it. confuzz by iamfuzz, people should use the same nick than there lpid :-)
<micahg> heh
<njin> jibel, bug 793486 , i cannot reproduce it anymore, but i found an error in kern.log but i cannot point it to kernel or nouveau., but seems much more a kern issue (protection fault ?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793486 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Invisible pointer (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 20)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793486
<CarlFK> Bug #728710   when I respond to an "incomplete" what should I set the status tu?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728710 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728710
<charlie-tca> either leave it incomplete or change it to new
<CarlFK> k - 'incomplete' seems like it would be passed over.
<charlie-tca> Depends on the triager. some will go through the bugs regularly, some of us become overwhelmed with the sheer numbers to go back through
<CarlFK> understood
<charlie-tca> but we do get an email when you add/change things on the bugs
<charlie-tca> new is almost a safe bet. It keeps the bug from expiring too
<CarlFK> a few days ago I reported a bug against the gui that sets power settings.  someone (you charlie-tca i think) agreed it was the right package. now I can't find the bug.  was that you?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I see too many bugs
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> hggdh was the one, against gnome-control-center
<CarlFK> thanks.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<CarlFK> was there a bug #?  cuz I can't find it in my reorted bugs
<CarlFK> guessing I never hit 'commit' or soemtning.
<hggdh> CarlFK: look also for closed bugs
<charlie-tca> No, I didn't find anything but a comment asking if the package was correct
<hggdh> CarlFK: if you did report the bug, you can see it; if you cannot, it is because it is closed -- so do an extended search, and select all options
<CarlFK> or a dupe.  :)
<CarlFK> which i guess is a form of closed
<hggdh> yes
<CarlFK> thanks - I was getting ready to report it yet again :)
<njin> charlie-tca, is notify-osd for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> let me check
<charlie-tca> njin: not a default app for Xubuntu. It is for Ubuntu, though
<njin> charlie-tca, can you look at bug 793337 ,thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793337 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "OSD bubble shows a duplicated (triplicated, etc.) text (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793337
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> xubuntu uses Xfce4-notifyd
<charlie-tca> for the notifications.
<charlie-tca> I suspect more than just a simple fresh installation, though
<charlie-tca> thanks, njin
<njin> charlie-tca: you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-07
<palhmbs> Hey! I've found a bug on a ubuntu website @ https://help.launchpad.net/BlueprintRoadmaps
<palhmbs> where do I go to file bugs against it?
<palhmbs> their is an invalid link on that page
<palhmbs> also, could somebody point me to a blog post / some help, cause I want to create my own blueprint for a crazy cool idea I have.
<micahg> palhmbs: you should probably file a question (answer) against the launchpad project on launchpad
<palhmbs> thanks - will do, is there any wiki / tutorial / blog on how to write a blueprint that isn't currentl connected to a project?
<palhmbs> I'm guessing it just isn't possible...
<palhmbs> I'm sorry, probably the wrong place to ask
<micahg> palhmbs: launchpad support questions should go in #launchpad, but no, that's not possible at the moment
<palhmbs> thanks again micahg - I got the page fixed
<palhmbs> they took it down :D
<kamel> hi, is it possible to get a nomination of bug 789259 and 789268 for natty. thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789259 in batman-adv-kernelland (Ubuntu) "Please remove batman-adv-kernelland from the Ubuntu archives (FTBFS) (affects: 7) (dups: 6) (heat: 60)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789259
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789268 in batmand (Ubuntu) "Please remove batmand-gateway-(source|dkms) from the Ubuntu archives (FTBFS) (affects: 8) (dups: 9) (heat: 80)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789268
<micahg> kamel: we  generally don't remove a package from a stable release without a *really* good reason
<kamel> is: it doesnt build and work - and is replaced by a module already in linux-2.6 not a good reason?
<micahg> kamel: our kernels are very different
<kamel> so different that they included batman-adv.ko earlier than the debian kernel
<micahg> kamel: ugh, I shouldn't say very different, but they are not derived from one another
<micahg> kamel: if nothing bad happens when people try to use it, there's no reason to remove the stable release
<kamel> there are just upset people which don't know what they do, but report bugs about things they don't know but were installed
<micahg> kamel: ok, well, the sponsors will review the bugs and take appropriate action, I see you mentioned in the description about natty
<xelister> is there any bug making fglrx not work on maverick recently?
<xelister> blargh.
<benonsoftware> Quick question
<benonsoftware> At the top of PChat it says the next meeting is on the 6/9/11 is that the 9th or 6th month?
<JoshuaL> benonsoftware, i assume june 9th
<jibel> benonsoftware, 2011-06-09
<jibel> benonsoftware, 2nd thursday of each month
<benonsoftware> Thanks for that.
<benonsoftware> I just saw the meeting Wiki page :)
<benonsoftware> Is anyone here wanting to mentor someone age 12?
<ohsix> christ, can't get ahead; compiz update that just dropped a while ago really messes up drag/snap edges
<roadmr> Hi folks! I have a bug that's actually about a feature not implemented in the package, should it be wishlist? (as I don't see any reports or discussion upstream) bug 793831
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793831 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) "3!! is not equal to 720 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793831
<roadmr> I think triaged/wishlist and open a feature request upstream, hopefully I'm not too wrong :)
<pedro_> roadmr, that sounds good, please also update the description / title
<roadmr> pedro_: OK, i'll do that then, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome, thanks for helping :-)
<roadmr> pedro_: coudl I trouble you with the importance (wishlist) for bug 793831? I opened and linked an upstream request, set it to triaged and changed the title to be more descriptive
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793831 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Feature request: support for double factorial (!!) operator (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793831
<pedro_> roadmr, sure, doing it now
<pedro_> roadmr, btw you should be able to change the importance :P
<pedro_> your team is part of bug control now
<pedro_> btw done
<roadmr> thanks!
<RedSingularity> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> RedSingularity ?
<chrisccoulson> you should add some context to your ping btw ;)
<RedSingularity> chrisccoulson: yeah i just figured ;)  Anyway, bug 728797 is not update-manager.  Gnome-control-center maybe?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728797 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "When using "Make Caps Lock an additional Ctrl" keyboard option, doing a dist-upgrade causes caps lock to revert to a caps lock key (affects: 1) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728797
<RedSingularity> or something more specific you think?
<chrisccoulson> RedSingularity, i'm not sure, sorry. i'm probably not the best person to ask ;)
<RedSingularity> chrisccoulson: I thought you work the control-center?
<chrisccoulson> RedSingularity, not really
<RedSingularity> chrisccoulson: my mistake.  Know anyone who does?
<RedSingularity> Thats not my area :)
<chrisccoulson> hmm, not sure
<RedSingularity> chrisccoulson: alright, thanks anyway :)  Will ask around.
<micahg> RedSingularity: pedro_ should be able to help you
<penalvch> Hey I'd like a 2nd opinion on bug 733128 it looks like a kernel panic on a Release Candidate kernel cause a LibreOffice dataloss and seems invalid due to old kernel... what do you think?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 733128 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice doesn't start (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733128
<penalvch> old/non-stable kernel
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: bug 769751 might be what you are looking for
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769751 in libravatar "Allow images to be marked as private (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769751
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: bug 769571 might be what you are looking for
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769571 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "updates cause caps lock to revert until a reboot (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 82)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769571
<bdmurray> or at least that is probably the right package
<charlie-tca> penalvch: is the bug still present in final release of natty?
<charlie-tca> The user should verify if the bug is still present now.
<penalvch> charlie-tca: I don't know if/think  the panic is reproducible in current kernel. I'll request reproduction of the panic w/ current kernel to see if it causes LO dataloss. Thanks for the help!
<njin> Hello, are we tracking gallium ?
<njin> bug 793834
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793834 in ubuntu "Gallium\r300g doesn't enable 3D acceleration unless S-video output detects a TV. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793834
<brendand> is it bad form to touch hug day bugs before the hug day ? :)
<micahg> brendand: nope
<pedro_> brendand, nope :-)
<roadmr> as long as you leave a couple for the rest :)
<micahg> nope, pedro_ can always add more :)
<pedro_> oh yes we have plenty :-)
<jpiche> hi. i've been struggling with bug 775950 for a while, and I'm wondering if someone could help me figure out the best way to debug or fix it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775950 in linux (Ubuntu) "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed! upon boot (always reproducible on battery only, but sometimes on AC too) (affects: 18) (heat: 92)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775950
<brendand> seems like it should be critical
<brendand> jpiche - do you have an ATI card?
<jpiche> braiam, yes I do
<jpiche> I'm actually the original reporter of the bug
<jpiche> brendand, sorry. not braiam.
<brendand> jpiche - i know :) i looked at it just now
<brendand> jpiche - and you are using fglrx. have you tried with using radeon?
<jpiche> brendand, not yet. When I get time, I'll try that next--switching from fglrx to radeon is a bit of a pain
<brendand> jpiche - you can just use jockey?
<roadmr> how about booting in rescue mode (single), does the problem happen then?
<jpiche> roadmr, most of the time it still happens in single. About 1 / 10 reboots, single will work.
<jpiche> brendand, jockey doesn't always work for me because I switch secondary monitors all the time and the last time I tried it, my X config got a bit messed up--just annoying though, not a real problem
<roadmr> jpiche: no useful logs in /var/log? that might help
<jpiche> roadmr, no. I've tried reading through them after plugging in and booting up, but I've never seen anything out of the ordinary
<roadmr> jpiche: so, the actual kernel panic log doesn't get written to disk
<jpiche> roadmr, that's what it seems like. it happens pretty quick
<braiam> Im a bit used to it
<braiam> jpiche: ↑
<roadmr> hmm. One way to capture a useful log would be via remote syslog, but it's a bit involved to setup, and it'd require an extra pc
<roadmr> not sure it would even work, if the kernel can't set up networking before panicking
<brendand> jpiche - what's your kernel version?
<brendand> probably on the bug
<brendand> 2.6.38-8
<brendand> that's the original kernel (fresh install)
<jpiche> brendand, yeah 2.6.38-8-generic
<brendand> my own feeling would be that someone from bug control should set it to critical. at least high
 * micahg wonders where jFo is...
<komputes> bdmurray: ping
<komputes> bdmurray: I was reviewing the BugControl wiki page and found the following line which doesn't seem right:
<komputes> One of the team's administrators should e-mail the team's application to ubuntu-bugcontrol AT lists.launchpad.net. Please give us:
<hggdh> komputes: that sounds weird
<hggdh> no
<hggdh> this is correct
<micahg> why is that weird, makes sense for team apps
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> komputes: this is for team applications
<komputes> It could read easily as, Please email your team application to...
<komputes> ...and include:
<hggdh> komputes: as long as it is one of the admins, yes
<hggdh> komputes: we only want to hear from team admins; I agree it could be better worded, but the restriction must be present
<micahg> I think being explicit in this case is better
<komputes> ok
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ah yeah, that looks like it...
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: great, i will link it to that.  Thanks :)
<RedSingularity> micahg: thanks for that info btw.  I wasn't aware he worked that package :/
<micahg> RedSingularity: no, he's the defect analyst for the desktop team
<RedSingularity> micahg: ahhh, ok
<bcj> How do I open a bug on an update to a driver?
<bcj> iwlagn was updated yesterday by the Ubuntu 10.04 auto-update tool and it's broken my wireless.
<bcj> It looks like the latest driver no longer supports the firmware I have
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug DRIVER
<charlie-tca> and explain in comments that the update for 2011-06-06 broke it
<RedSingularity> bcj: may I ask what driver?
<bcj> iwlagn
<bcj> I think
<RedSingularity> ok never mind then :)
<bcj> iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Driver unable to support your firmware API. Driver supports v5, firmware is v0.
<RedSingularity> thought it may have been another one....
<bcj> I'll try opening a bug
<RedSingularity> bcj: yeah follow charlie-tca's advice
<bcj> ubuntu-bug DRIVER doesn't work, nor does ubuntu-bug iwlagn
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca: ^ maybe it doesnt have the hooks....?
<charlie-tca> !info iwlagn
<ubot4> charlie-tca: Package iwlagn does not exist in maverick
<bcj> ...so how do I find out what to raise the bug against?
<bcj> (you can probably tell that I keep knocking the ethernet cable out)
<charlie-tca> bcj: ubuntu-bug module-init-tools
<charlie-tca> That includes iwlagn
<bcj> Thanks for the help all; here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/794291
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794291 in module-init-tools (Ubuntu) "iwlagn driver update breaks compatibilty with firmware (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-08
<ibook_powerpc> Hello, I am interested in testing Ubuntu and creating bug reports. Can anyone help me?
<ibook_powerpc> Is it possible for me to help test Ubuntu releases.
<ibook_powerpc> Hello?
<ibook_powerpc> how can I help find bugs in Linux?
<pksadiq> Where do I need to file a mistake in Keyboard layout of my language?simply ubuntu bug, is it related to Ubuntu Translation team?
<pksadiq> Where do I need to file a mistake in Keyboard layout of my language?simply ubuntu bug, is it related to Ubuntu Translation team?
<xelister> ok so the ubuntu kernel upgrade in maverick to 2.6.38 is toasted
<xelister> it kills dropertiary ati driver.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10854316
<xelister> this appears unresolved problem?
<cwillu> maverick has a 2.6.38 kernel?
<xelister> 2.6.38-10-generic
<xelister> Get:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release.gpg [72B]
<xelister> it would seems so, cwillu
<cwillu> !info linux-meta maverick
<ubot4> cwillu: Package linux-meta does not exist in maverick
<cwillu> !info linux maverick
<ubot4> cwillu: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.28.36 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<xelister> hm?
<xelister> i   linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic                                          - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<xelister> ii  linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic     2.6.38-10.44                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<cwillu> I'm guessing you installed it from another ppa?
<xelister> nope...
<xelister> wtf.
<xelister> how to check where from it was installed?
<cwillu> check your /etc/sources.list and /etc/sources.list.d/
<xelister> yeah, just maveric there
<xelister> how to verify from what repo it was installed?
<cwillu> synaptic | origin might tell you something
<xelister> indeed it is not in my current packages...  E: I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<cwillu> if it's in "local", then you installed it via debs directly
<xelister> could dpkg -i  of ati drivers pooled that kernel in?
<cwillu> no; dpkg -i doesn't download dependencies, so unless you included it on the dpkg -i line...
<cwillu> oh, you know what
<cwillu> do you have -proposed enabled?
<cwillu> if so, you really should be subscribed to ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com
<xelister> yes :[
<cwillu> so that you get lovely notices like these
 * xelister *@&$#!%^!
<cwillu> "Today we released another round of Linux kernel updates to
<cwillu> lucid/maverick/natty-proposed. However, the proposed natty update
<cwillu> (2.6.38 based kernel) was accidentally copied to lucid-proposed and
<cwillu> maverick-proposed, and thus had been on the master archive.ubuntu.com
<cwillu> between 09:00 and 14:00 UTC."
<xelister> was accidentally copied to lucid-proposed ....  :don't care face:
<cwillu> "-proposed" is for those wanting to help test updates, not just a fancy way to get things a bit quicker
 * xelister :seriously: ???
<cwillu> you're rapidly losing my sympathy
<xelister> so is ubuntu ;)
<cwillu> if you don't want things to break, don't enable proposed
<cwillu> don't blame this on ubuntu
<xelister> downgrading to normal kernel is possible?
<cwillu> google for the text I pasted, you'll find instructions
<cwillu> and then disable -proposed
<xelister> then reinstall debian ;)
<cwillu> "you must be this tall to use the package manager" :p
<cwillu> what, the folks who disabled the random number generator in openssl?
<cwillu> people make mistakes.  experimental repositories are for catching those mistakes
<cwillu> if you enable the experimental repositories, you're going to find things break once in a while
<cwillu> let me guess, you also use btrfs (without backups), and whine to the list when the experimental filesystem eats your data?
<xelister> btrs was fun to do that
<xelister> I should really stop testing new linux software other then the one I actually develop
<xelister> *fs
<cwillu> lol, that was you in #btrfs
<cwillu> and in fact we had this same conversation :p
<xelister> yeap, milions of broken things to bumb into
<xelister> ha it literally costed me 25 usd
<xelister> first time I can calculate production loss so detailed -> stoped bitcoin generation ;)  Anyway, funny bug good that it is resolved... so I had to look into the Natty's amd-dont-work bug a bit earlier thanks to it.  Btw, so now on 11.04 amd's fglrx does work without problems, are theses .38 patches applied tehre
<maxb> If a bug is a real bug, but is a bug in d-i, so cannot be fixed without an image respin, is it appropriate to Won't Fix it? If so, please do so to bug 681396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 681396 in preseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "auto url=autoserver fetches wrong preseed file (squeeze, not maverick/natty/oneiric) (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681396
<jibel> pedro_, Hi
<jibel> pedro_, I get bug 790613 on Oneiric, do you think it's accerciser's fault or a problem with the gnome transition?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 790613 in gnome-python (Debian) (and 1 other project) "accerciser crashed with AttributeError in __main__: 'module' object has no attribute 'PARAM_APP_DATADIR' (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790613
<pedro_> jibel, seems a packaging issue according to the upstream bug
<pedro_> jibel, hello btw :-)
<pedro_> jibel, lets close the accerciser task and track it at the gnome-python
<jibel> pedro_, k
<seb128> pedro_, what packaging issue?
<seb128> gnome-python is deprecated anyway
<seb128> it should not be used
<pedro_> seb128, bug 790613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 790613 in gnome-python (Debian) (and 1 other project) "accerciser crashed with AttributeError in __main__: 'module' object has no attribute 'PARAM_APP_DATADIR' (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790613
<pedro_> at the upstream tracker they say it's a packaging issue
<seb128> can you mention it on #ubuntu-desktop?
<pedro_> done
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I think that's a script that makes kernel bugs confirmed fwiw
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> seemed like a better answer than "this is the wrong place to demand a fix", though
<brendand> i'm looking at nautilus bugs. looks like this bug could be considered triaged:
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/662258
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 662258 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus list view file rename text displays badly (affects: 11) (heat: 55)" [Low,Confirmed]
<brendand> reproducible and has importance set
<brendand> I think this bug is 'Medium' importance because it is a usability issue that does not limit the functionality of a core application:
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/783534
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783534 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Move to Workspace have to be pressed twice (affects: 4) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pedro_> brendand, i don't think that's a nautilus issue
<brendand> pedro_ - can i ask why?
<brendand> pedro_ - do you reckon compiz then?
<pedro_> brendand, cause nautilus is not a window manager, that's probably a compiz bug
<pedro_> brendand, yup sounds like it
<brendand> pedro_ - i'm suspecting now it only happens the first time you do it within a session. logging out to check
<brendand> dang, now i can't reproduce it :(
<shimi_chen> I think bug 794507 should be marked as wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794507 in ubuntu "the user can hardly notice if a printer is offline [UI bug] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794507
<lifeless> bah, shimi has left
<lifeless> they are moving bugs to launchpad that are nothing to do with Launchpad other than circumstantially
<lifeless> :(
<alexsn> hey guys, is there a bug with unity where super+1-9 keys doesn't work?
<alexsn> on natty that is
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-09
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Any idea about the comment #5 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/784604 when is it going to be available in the repos ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784604 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "a new java version is available for download (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kaushal> Can someone please comment about what does confirmed mean
<kaushal> does it mean its acknowledged by dev team
<kaushal> Checking in again for the query
<greg-g> kaushal: confirmed usually means that at least one other person is experiencing the issue
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> greg-g: when is it going to be available ?
<hggdh> kaushal, unknown ATM.
<kaushal> ok
<benonsoftware> Do you know why in Launchpad when I try to Triage a bug it's disabled?
<autra> You're part of bugsquad only ?
<autra> (too late :-(  ))
<brendand> lp issues on a bug day. crikes
<evfool> yep brendand, lp keeps timeouting here too
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today is a Bug Day! : http://is.gd/SGIi1a | Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 6/9/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/793291 should be Low Importance, as it's pretty much a corner case
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793291 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "DoS window manager with extremely long error (affects: 1) (heat: 1134)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RedSingularity> brendand: done
<brendand> RedSingularity - thx
<RedSingularity> brendand: no prob :)
<pedro_> brendand, is that a window manager crash or a nautilus crash?
<pedro_> can't reproduce it here btw
<brendand> pedro_ - well no, the whole window manager doesn't crash.
<brendand> pedro - if you run that code no window appears
<brendand> pedro_ - but if you run it with a shorter name then one does
<brendand> pedro_ - sometimes you see the window flicker and appear briefly before disappearing
<hggdh> why is it a DoS?
<pedro_> the title is really confusing..
<pedro_> anyways that's something to send upstream, they might have a better idea on what's going on there
<hggdh> brendand, one exercise left is to find out up the minimum size ;-)
<pedro_> as brendand said is really a corner case
<brendand> pedro_ - do you know anywhere i could look to see if the window manager/nautilus actually crashed?
<roadmr> brendand: maybe .xsession-errors
<pedro_> brendand, ~/.xsession-errors
<pedro_> heh
<pedro_> roadmr, was faster, hello btw!
<roadmr> hello!
<brendand> pedro_ - astonishingly, this could be a bit more severe than i thought
<brendand> pedro_ - once i run 'nautilus `python -c "print 'A' * 1000"`' in a terminal, compiz starts going a bit nuts
<brendand> pedro_ - corrupts launcher and dash in the area where the window would have gone
<pedro_> ah maybe because the window is gigantic
<brendand> pedro_ - so might be a compiz thing, just a really big window is a good way to make it happen
<RedSingularity> hggdh: meeting at 1900 UTC correct?
<pedro_> brendand, i'm trying with metacity , wait a sec
<pedro_> brendand, yeah looks like a window manager issue, its crashing metacity
<pedro_> i'm getting a nice BadAlloc
 * brendand wishes people would file bugs where you don't have to do 30 mins of your own investigation to figure out what they meant
<pedro_> is changing (add/remove) tags working for anybody?
<pedro_> in lp of course :-P
<pedro_> here is just showing me the loading icon and then nothing is changed
<brendand> pedro_ - i still reckon it's low importance. quite the corner case. i think 1000 chars does it at the moment
<pedro_> brendand, yup indeed
<CarlFK> is there a cli to extract the stuff between ---[ cut here ]- and ---[ end trace ?
<hggdh> RedSingularity, correct
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<pedro_> it says 1700 UTC hggdh RedSingularity
<hggdh> pedro_, argh! Foiled again by the Google Calendar :-( thanks
<jibel> CarlFK, perl is your friend, something like: perl -ne "print if /^---\[cut here/ ... /^---\[end/" path/to/your/trace.file
<jibel> CarlFK, modify the regex as needed of course
<CarlFK> jibel: yeah, just thinking if there was a util it would have other fancy features too
<jibel> CarlFK, perl has many other fancy features ;-)
<roadmr> perl is so fancy
<CarlFK> swell
<brendand> pedro_ - the bug is in the window manager not nautilus, but seems to happen in both window managers (metacity and compiz). should i move the original to compiz and raise a new one in metacity, or 'also affect' metacity?
<pedro_> brendand, that sounds good, yes please
<pedro_> brendand, thanks for looking at the issue!
<CarlFK> [    0.000000] Your BIOS is broken; DMAR reported at address 0!
<CarlFK> how do I dump the bios so I can compare it to a 2nd box that doesn't error?
<hggdh> CarlFK, when looking for an utility, it _may_ help running 'apropos'
<hggdh> CarlFK, for example, 'apropos bios'
<CarlFK> ohh cool
<hggdh> CarlFK, from the output I see 'biosdecode (8)       - BIOS information decoder' <- this may, or may not, help
<hggdh> CarlFK, a caveat... it all depends on the search argument (and if there actually is anything that deals with it)
<hggdh> CarlFK, but... this sounds like a bad BIOS. This may, or may not, work: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=245794
<CarlFK> enable virtualization - good chance that's the diff between the 2 boxes
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> these boxes have really annoying bios setup, so I didn't want to have to try and walk though each screen looking for the diff
<brendand> pedro_ - in metacity do you see any 'blurring' in the area where the window should have been?
<brendand> pedro_ - that's what i get in compiz
<CarlFK> hggdh: yep. virt was different.  synced them, now both crash :)
<pedro_> brendand, nope i don't see that, that's probably due to the compositor
<pedro_> brendand, i just see a 'huge' window
<hggdh> CarlFK, heh
<brendand> pedro_ - i thought metacity crashed?
<pedro_> brendand, yup i'll open the bug about it in a few since it's a memory crash need to get a valgrind log
<RedSingularity> hggdh, me too.  I have 1900 written here.
<hggdh> RedSingularity, you may need to update the entry, we did change from 1900 (every other week) to 1700 every week
<hggdh> RedSingularity, what foiled me is Google calendar never showing UTC
<RedSingularity> hggdh: yeah.  Looks like someone updated the page already.  good.
<brendand> compiz bug tracker has only 38 bugs? something fishy about that to me...
<charlie-tca> huh? we changed the bugsquad meeting to weekly?
<charlie-tca> hggdh: go to calendar settings, add a time zone, utc, and click on show all timezones
<charlie-tca> It will then show both UTC and normal timezones side-by-side
<hggdh> charlie-tca, still... I cannot see the additional TZ :-(
<charlie-tca> hggdh: probably told you wrong again. take a look here and find this - http://imagebin.org/157528
<loganaden> hi
<braiam> Hi loganaden
<loganaden> braiam hi
<hggdh> charlie-tca, you told me right, it is Google vs. Me ;-)
<pedro_> BugSquad Meeting in ~10 minutes at #ubuntu-meeting
<pedro_> not here at #ubuntu-meeting don't forget about that
<pedro_> BugSquad Meeting in ~5 minutes at #ubuntu-meeting
<pedro_> BugSquad Meeting now at #ubuntu-meeting
<drowned1723> hi everyone, got a question about filing a bug-report and wheter my problem is even a bug
<drowned1723> ma ubuntu 11.04 is not booting after installing the latest updates (which included newer versions of xserver, gdm and plymouth)
<drowned1723> can i revert these packages to the old ones and should i report a bug?
<brendand> drowned1723 - if the updates weren't from -proposed then you should report a bug
<hggdh> drowned1723, ideally you should report a bug first -- even on a -proposed kernel (may be a regression)
<brendand> drowned1723 - what hggdh says is true actually
<drowned1723> happened on a clean install of ubuntu 11.04, just 1 day old.
<drowned1723> i will report a bug against plymouth
<brendand> drowned1723 - why plymouth?
<brendand> drowned1723 - plymouth is just a splash screen
<drowned1723> i would say it's a graphics problem, as the kernel wasnt updated
<hggdh> drowned1723, if you can add (screenshots are OK) the boot messages it may help
<drowned1723> no boot messages, as the screen goes blank immediatly after grub beeps
<brendand> 1. Hold Shift during Grub boot delay to access the boot menu.
<brendand> 2. Select your actual Ubuntu boot line and press "e" to edit it.
<brendand> 3. Select the "linux" line and at the end of the line, remove "splash" and "quiet".
<brendand> 5. Press "F10" to boot the custom boot line.
<hggdh> try a recovery startup, or edit the kernel options to take out the graphical options
<brendand> as above
<hggdh> heh. brendand was faster ;-)
<drowned1723> i updated grub via livecd to not include the quiet splash. still the same
<brendand> hggdh - with instructions and all ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<drowned1723> and grub won't show the menu when hitteing shifgt
<hggdh> drowned1723, even on a recovery boot?
<drowned1723> how do i get into recovery boot? via grub menu?
<hggdh> oh. You do not see the grub menu...
<drowned1723> yep
<roadmr> drowned1723: you need to use the left shift key, just keep it pressed while booting the computer, grub menu *should* come up
<roadmr> drowned1723: also you mentioned grub beeps, that's when you need to hit shift (if grub beeps, it means you enabled the GRUB_INIT_TUNE
<drowned1723> i kept hitting it, not keeping it pressed. i should try that.
<drowned1723> it wont even show the blinking cursor thats normally displayed beore the splash screen
<drowned1723> reinstalling grub from live cd didn't help either
<roadmr> it's really strange that grub died altogether :-/
<hggdh> another option is to boot from a liveCD (or the alternate ISO), and select to mount your root disk
<drowned1723> i mounted my root partition, chroot into it, edited /etc/default/grub to not include quiet splash and did grub-update
<drowned1723> that's also where i enabled GRUB_INIT_TUNE
<hggdh> you can also change GRUB_TIMEOUT="-1"
<hggdh> this will cause grub to wait until you select an entry
<roadmr> um, well if grub is picking up changes, it means it's not entirely dead :)
<hggdh> for reference, this is my grub setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622821/
<hggdh> time to restart after upgrades BRB
<drowned1723> i changed GRUB_TIMEOUT="-1" and will try reboot..brb
<brendand> drowned1723 - if plymouth is off (quiet splash removed) then the bug can't be in plymouth
<drowned1723> we will see, after the restart ;)
<drowned1723> by
<brendand> roadmr - i don't understand his problem :/
<roadmr> brendand: I have no idea either, he said after updating, I've done that and I'm still running
<brendand> roadmr - hardware specific?
<roadmr> brendand: maybe, if he upgraded the kernel, but there are usually no nasty regressions like that on minor updates
<roadmr> his drivers might not have migrated to the new kernel but then again, he'd get at least a splash or some text before crashing
<brendand> roadmr - kernel hasn't changed for natty
<brendand> roadmr - since release - has it?
<brendand> roadmr - i don't recall any SRU's going past
<roadmr> brendand: you're right, it's still -8
<roadmr> brendand: however, -10 is already in -proposed
<brendand> roadmr - that's not going anywhere because of a regression.
<brendand> afaik
<hggdh> there was, IIRC, a nasty regression on current natty -proposed
<roadmr> brendand: wohoo, well I know of at least one bug reporter that was using -10
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/792013
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792013 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 9 other projects) "linux: 2.6.38-10.44 -proposed tracker (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,In progress]
<drowned1723> i'm back. was able to boot into recovery mode using low graphics.
<roadmr> drowned1723: hey, great to see you made it!
<drowned1723> thx.
<brendand> drowned1723 - what gfx card to you have and what kernel version are you on? (uname -a)
<brendand> drowned1723 - and welcome back :)
<drowned1723> 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP
<drowned1723> gfx is a radeon 6800 i think.
<hggdh> the best (guaranteed) way of finding the kernel build is via /proc/version_signature
<brendand> drowned1723 - that hasn't changed then since release
<drowned1723> ages old, still using AGP
<brendand> brb
<drowned1723> i haven't used proprietary drivers, but the default one
<brendand> drowned1723 - 'radeon'?
<drowned1723> i guess? where can i check that?
<brendand> lspci -vvnn
<brendand> drowned1723 - have to find the card in there and look at the kernel driver in use field
<drowned1723> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<brendand>  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM#;/?????????????????????????????????????[
<drowned1723> i'm confused
<roadmr> whoa
<brendand> my daughter - lol :)
<brendand> note to self - keep computer out of reach
<drowned1723> ^^
<drowned1723> so, how do i proceed, to find the screwup in my system?
<brendand> drowned1723 - you really don't see any messages when  booting?
<drowned1723> no messages. immediately showing a black screen.
<drowned1723> i havent tried starting it from the grub menu yet. but there is no quiet splash in the bootoptions, just the way i have configured grub
<drowned1723> i'll try booting the normal option from the grub menu, see if there are any messages. brb
<drowned1723> now i'm completely confused. the normal boot option booted whitout splash right into gnome 2, as it's supposed to. only it's very low resolution like in recovery mode
<drowned1723> and system->pref->monitors won't detect my monitor, which worked perfectly fine before the updates
<roadmr> drowned1723: does everything else work fine? could you check the video driver you're using, as you did earlier? could you run xrandr -q and see which resolutions are listed, and which one you're currently using?
<drowned1723> max resolution listed is 1024x768, but it should be full HD
<drowned1723> kernel driver in use: radeon
<drowned1723> everything seems to work fine, sound, video (flash) etc.
<drowned1723> seems to me, that EDID is not read succesfully
<roadmr> and  this worked well prior to the upgrade, right? for instance, do you see the full list of resolutions if you boot with a livecd?
<drowned1723> yep
<roadmr> hehe sorry for asking two questions :) I guess the more interesting one is the second: a livecd shows you the full list of resolutions, correct?
<drowned1723> yes it does. and it correctly sets the resolution to 1080p
<roadmr> drowned1723: ok, so I think you might be on the right track with the EDID thing
<drowned1723> edid is handled by which package? xorg?
<hggdh> <sigh/> latest Oneiric updates seem to have broken gdm/wireless
<roadmr> drowned1723: I think so. Maybe comparing the /var/log/Xorg.0.log files could yield a clue; the one from your broken installation, and the one from the LiveCD
<roadmr> hggdh: heh on Oneiric I don't even get a panel and/or Unity, I have to launch a terminal and work from there
<roadmr> drowned1723: You could file a bug on xorg, if you decide to do so, I think the copy of the LiveCD Xorg.0.log would be useful, to be attached to the bug in addition to what apport does
<drowned1723> guess i have to restart into the livecd and copy the xorg.0.log. anything else i should look for/copy while i'm at it?
<roadmr> drowned1723: I don't think so, I think filing a bug is the way to go, apport will attach package version information and relevant log files, just add the LiveCD one afterwards
<drowned1723> ok, will do that.
<roadmr> drowned1723: that way all the relevant info is in one place and we're not exchanging information piecemeal like we've been doing
<roadmr> drowned1723: thanks :)
<roadmr> drowned1723: here's some info on what the X team likes to see in their bug reports: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting
<drowned1723> btw: if i force the older version of xorg to be installed via synaptics, are there going to be severe consequences for my system?
<roadmr> drowned1723: as long as all the other dependencies get correctly downgraded, I don't think so, but I can't offer any guarantees :P
<roadmr> drowned1723: you could also ask in #ubuntu-support about the downgrading thing, someone in there might have some experience with that
<drowned1723> thanks. i will file the bug report, attach the live-cd-xorg-log and then try to downgrade.
<drowned1723> thank you all for your help, very much appreciated =)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-10
<loganaden> hi
<evfool> ping brendand
<brendand> hey evfool
<evfool> about bug 69660 -> you've set it to Fix Committed and then to In Progress
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 69660 in nunit2.2 (Ubuntu) "Please sync nunit2.2 2.2.0-3.1 from debian/unstable (main) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/69660
<loganaden> Anybody working at canonical ?
<evfool> brendand: as it's already merged, shouldn't it be fix committed?
<brendand> evfool - bug 699660
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 699660 in update-manager "Missing keyboard shortcut for 'Settings' (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699660
<evfool> yes, sorry
<evfool> typo :)
<brendand> evfool - i was told mvo should be the one doing that when he merged it. i guess it is Fix Commited (not sure about Fix Released yet)
<evfool> ok
<brendand> evfool - he hasn't even set his review task to approve :)
<evfool> but the branch is merged in trunk
<brendand> evfool - i know
<jibel> brendand, about bug 791157, it works for you on unity ? I set it to needs-design because I unable to make it work on unity or 2d, so I thought it as a design decision.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791157 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Double-clicking on menu bar doesn't resize maximized window (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791157
<brendand> jibel - oh. when i raised it on the alpha1 iso you said it worked ok on 3d
<brendand> jibel - are you testing it now with the latest iso?
<jibel> yeah it used to work, but it doesn't anymore.
<jibel> so I don't know if it's a bug or a design decision. so confusing.
<gusnan> How can I request a rebuild of a package? My package is based on cmake, which have had a bug which has caused my package sciteproj to fail building. - this bug is now fixed, but my package hasn't rebuilt (yet).
<gusnan> bug 751940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 751940 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Problem with cmake module FindGTK2.cmake in Ubuntu >= 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) (affects: 11) (dups: 2) (heat: 66)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751940
<micahg> gusnan: which package?
<gusnan> micahg, sciteproj.
<gusnan> cmake has had a bug that has caused sciteproj to FTBFS.
<micahg> gusnan: are you referring to in oneiric?
<gusnan> yep.
<micahg> gusnan: I can give the builds back, I'll test one first
<gusnan> thanks!
<micahg> gusnan: no problem
<hggdh> jibel: bonjour
<micahg> penalvch: FYI, crash reports for Adobe flash are useless, and for Firefox, we ask crash reports to be sent to mozilla
<penalvch> micahg: Ok.
<hggdh> hum. I thought we had apport taking care of Adobe
<micahg> well, penalvch  asked for a flash crash in Firefox w/apport which won't work in any event since firefox is blacklisted for apport
<jibel> Good morning hggdh
<jibel> and micahg and all
<hggdh> jibel: so, how is libglib2 faring
<jibel> hggdh, did you fix your network connection problem ?
<hggdh> and good morning micahg :-)
<micahg> hi hggdh
<hggdh> it seems libglib2 0ubuntu2 did the trick
<micahg> less
<micahg> oops
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> too early/late for me :)
<hggdh> early or late? One is not so bad, the other is really bad
<micahg> late, but I've only been up about 11.5 hours
<jibel> hggdh, good. time for you to switch to lightdm then
<hggdh> jibel: really? Is there an easy way back? ;-)
<hggdh> jibel: should I also install lightdm-greeter?
 * hggdh bites the bullet
<jibel> hggdh, no way back for qa ;-)
<jibel> just install lightdm and select it as the default display-manager
<hggdh> yeah, just did it
<hggdh> be back soon
<hggdh> or not...
<hggdh> jibel: I guess you expected it...
<hggdh> jibel: lightDM freezes my laptop
<jibel> hggdh, ahah. welcome back. how can it freeze your laptop ?
<hggdh> jibel: the X session starts with a completely empty workspace; ctrl-alt-f1 does not work
<jibel> hggdh, unity or 2d or something else ?
<hggdh> jibel: unity; keyboard seems totally unresponsive, but I can SSH in
<jibel> any useful info from ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/lightdm/* ?
<jibel> pedro_, do you have a natty box to reproduce bug 790008 ? from the description it is a regression on Oneiric.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 790008 in eog (Ubuntu) "Eye of Gnome crashes / uses abnormal amounts of memory on large files (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790008
<pedro_> jibel, yup, i'll have a look at it in a few
<jibel> pedro_, thanks
<hggdh> jibel: I will check again, now I have the backup system up
<jibel> hggdh, could be a compiz crash. bug 795524, not lighdm's fault
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795524 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Oneiric] Compiz no longer works after today update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795524
<hggdh> jibel: looks like it, I see in .xsession-errors that compiz is respawning too fast
<jibel> hggdh, any trace of compiz segfault in syslog ?
<hggdh> Jun 10 08:11:28 xango3 kernel: [50816.673566] compiz[28361]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fe46e30c57e sp 00007fffaae3f380 error 4 in libanimation.so[7fe46e2b9000+6e000]
<jibel> compiz-plugins-main-default: /usr/lib/compiz/libanimation.so
<hggdh> and this is probably why I do not see much of the workspace, neither compiz not metacity are running
<jibel> that would confirm the report
<hggdh> jibel: I confirmed it, set to High. I will be in a dr appointment for the next 1.5 hours
<jibel> hggdh, I'm working on it with didrocks. Expect a fix when you're back
<jibel> hggdh, fix will be uploaded in 5 minutes
<hggdh> jibel: perfect
<hggdh> jibel: have you tried to śudo stop lightdm'?
<hggdh> s/śudo/'sudo/
<jibel> jibel, yes and I did an alias to 'pkill -9 /usr/bin/X'
<jibel> the power button is also an alternative
<jibel> hggdh, ^
<jibel> talking to myself, sorry :-)
<hggdh> jibel: heh, yes, matches what I found. Do we have a bug on it?
<jibel> filing a bugs takes 10 minutes finding it 30 seconds. At the end of the day I don't have time left to file them all.
<jibel> bug*
<hggdh> jibel: no prob, I will open this one
<hggdh> jibel: bug 795592 opened
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795592 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "'sudo stop lightdm' does not stop X (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795592
<hggdh> jibel: if you can confirm, this would be good
<somethinginteres> hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04. I've got Banshee set as my preferred application in the "Multimedia" tab of "Preferred Applications" yet, opening an .mp3 file loads totem. Is this normal behaviour or a bug?
<jibel> hggdh, on my test system, it hangs keyboard and mouse. no solution other than a hard reboot
<somethinginteres> jibel: in terminal run  dmesg to see if there are any errors therein
<hggdh> jibel: same here -- but I can SSH in
<hggdh> but indeed, keyboard is unresponsive (and I do not know the magic key combination for this laptop)
<jibel> yeah, this is a very bad crash.
<jibel> hggdh, upstream bug 789389
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789389 in lightdm "LightDM leaves a child X instance running when the service is stopped (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789389
<kamusin> jibel, I had to run a /etc/init.d/lightdm restart to start x again and to turn off the laptop charlie-tca told me the trick (you must run shutdown -r now)
<jibel> kamusin, a short press on the power button should start a clean shutdown sequence. may depend on the hardware though.
<kamusin> I see :/
<hggdh> jibel: ah, this is why I did not see it, I looked for Ubuntu bugs on lightdm
<hggdh> marked mine as a dup
<jibel> hggdh, thanks. I added a task to track it in Ubuntu.
<hggdh> oh darn, sorry, I should have added it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-11
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 7/14/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<braiam> I want to debug alacarte but there is no debug symbols available, what I should use?
<braiam> I need to build the alacarte package with the debug options?
<yofel> braiam: unless the package provides it's own debug package we keep the debugging symbols in a seperate repository, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<braiam> yofel: I already do that, but there is 'seriously' no debuggin simbols
<yofel> braiam: from what I see alacarte is a python package, you don't need debugging packages for python applications
<braiam> but the bug 524844 are closed because that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524844 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_menu_tree_cursor_changed() (affects: 4) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524844
<yofel> uh... no idea what pedro_ intended there, you would need to talk to him when he's here
<yofel> the trace says:
<yofel>  Traceback (most recent call last):
<yofel>    File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 387, in on_menu_tree_cursor_changed
<yofel>      menu_path = menus.get_path(iter)
<yofel>  TypeError: iter should be a GtkTreeIter
<yofel> which is a full trace already
<yofel> braiam: I'll reopen the bug
<braiam> ok. :)
<braiam> btw, the bug is old, but it still happen in the resent versions, I should attach my own apport crash report?
<yofel> braiam: if you're not totally sure you have the same bug (with the exact same backtrace) you should file a new bug. If possible add exact steps how to reproduce the crash to the report
<penalvch> micahg: Just wanted to get back to you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/728778 I'll reverse the Invalid status exactly what you mentioned, how apport for flash does not apply and the issue should be forwarded to Mozilla upstream. The issue is most likely fixed w/ the since updated Flash, but good to keep good triaging procedures. :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728778 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "adobe flash player plugin always crashes on youtube (affects: 22) (dups: 3) (heat: 124)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<penalvch> micahg: I'll also stick to my knitting (LibreOffice/OpenOffice). :D
<somethinginteres> hi all, I'm waiting for a response to this question on the Banshee IRC channel but perhaps someone who is around could offer ubuntu specific advice. I've been asked to install the "debug symbols" package of Banshee to help debug a problem but I've no idea what to do after I have the package installed in terms of providing relevant information. Please see: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=652300#c5
<ubot4> Gnome bug 652300 in general "Unhandled Exceptions in DatabaseTrackListModel.Reload(Hyena.Data.IListModel): NullReferenceException and System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Array index is out of range." [Normal,Needinfo]
<njin> somethinginteres: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBanshee
<somethinginteres> njin: thanks I've already done all that stuff debug logs are attatched but they seem to be asking for more, wanting me to install "banshee-dbg" etc
<njin> somethinginters: sudo apt-get install banshee-dbg and run banshee-dbg from terminal, reproduce the bug and attach the generated log
<hggdh> somethinginteres: you actually run banshee from the command line, not banshee-dbg. The -dbg (or -dbgsym) packages only contain the symbols
<somethinginteres> hggdh: so if I have the -dbg package installed and just run "banshee --debug > debug.log" the extra information (provide by the debug symbols) will make it into the log file?
<hggdh> somethinginteres: you also may need more -dbg/dbgsym packages
<hggdh> somethinginteres: probably, looging at the log you provided suggests so
<somethinginteres> hggdh: suggests that I would need more?
<hggdh> somethinginteres: no, I did not see any symbol from other libraries
<hggdh> somethinginteres: but YMMV... you have to try and see
<somethinginteres> hggdh: OK.  I note that on the Ubuntu wiki there's  a "list-symbols-packages-v2.sh" for finding out what -dbg packages you may need but I couldn't get it work by just running "bash list-symbols-packages-v2.sh banshee"
<hggdh> somethinginteres: yeah... I am still to look at this script. I updated it sometime ago, but it does not seem to be working anymore
<hggdh> sorry
<hggdh> and I am traveling in a few, will not have time to look at it before I board
<somethinginteres> hggdh: that's OK hopefully I don't need any extra.
<somethinginteres> hggdh: I've now just got to try and get the program to crash. It's seemingly random I couldn't work out what was causing it so I'm hoping it just --happens--
<hggdh> somethinginteres: good luck ;-)
<somethinginteres> hggdh: thanks for the help!
<CarlFK> duh... how do I search to see if  a bug has been reported?
<njin> hello, can someone triage bug 787488 ? thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787488 in ubuntu "natty install problem: package vlan is missing (affects: 2) (heat: 233)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787488
<braiam> oddly, I hit this link on a mail, and lp can't found the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/709365
<ubot4> braiam: Error: Bug #709365 is private.
<penguin42> yeh odd the GUI doesn't find it at all
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-12
<braiam> oh... thats explain it.
<yofel> penguin42: what's the error? (The bug is private)
<penguin42> yofel: I get the 'Lost something?' page
<yofel> sounds like a bug in launchpad... It should give a Permission denied page
 * yofel goes bothering #launchpad
<penguin42> yofel: Well except braiam just said 'oh...thats explain it' I assume the same thing ;-)
<yofel> right, just got the same when logging out
<braiam> but I receive the link in a email, that my bug is a dup of it
<yofel> right, apport auto-duped it. That the master bug is private doesn't  change it. And remembering your issue the duping was right
<yofel> let's see if someone answers in #launchpad. If not I'll mark the bug public in a few minutes.
<penguin42>  #launchpad isn't known for the speed of its responses :-)
<yofel> I know I'm challenging the laziness of the devs, maybe I'm lucky :P
<yofel> that it's weekend doesn't help -.-
<yofel> penguin42: wait, aren't you in BC?
<penguin42> BC?
<yofel> bug control
<penguin42> no, just bug squad
<yofel> :O, thought you were by now ^^
 * penguin42 doesn't spend enough time on it
<yofel> heh, my triaging count has gone down too since I'm spending most of my time with the kubuntu team now... (we need more packagers)
<lifeless> yofel: its an apport bug
<lifeless> yofel: and don't mark it public unless you've audited the attachments
<lifeless> yofel: for private data
<yofel> well, that much I know. And that's what I was going to do now
<yofel> the old behaviour was better though IMO
<braiam> lifeless: I had the same bug and is a trivial one
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/764414
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764414 in apport (Ubuntu) "private master bugs are confusing and lead to more duplicate filings (affects: 3) (heat: 74)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<braiam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/795813
<lifeless> yofel: the old behaviour was complex to maintain and lead to at least one vector for data leaks
<yofel> braiam: I'm already looking at it
<yofel> lifeless: k, thanks anyway for the explenation
<yofel> braiam: you can see it now
<braiam> ok
 * penguin42 has been asked to retest a bug I reported at the beginning of 2008 - all I have to do is remember how to use the package I reported the bug in
<penguin42> right, bed
<braiam> yofel: nice response in #launchpad
<RedSingularity> micahg: any command to go about getting a stacktrace for a given program?
<CarlFK> RedSingularity: gdb?
<braiam> RedSingularity: installing package-dbg?
<RedSingularity> CarlFK: gdb may do the trick.  braiam: I am thinking of something that comes default with the system, that way an end user doesn't have to install it.
 * RedSingularity looking at gdb man
<CarlFK> if running "foo -bar" crashes, run "gdb -arg foo -bar", you will get a gdb prompt: run, crash, gdb prompt: bt full
<braiam> RedSingularity: I think that you're going for a full retrace :P
<RedSingularity> CarlFK: that does the job.
<RedSingularity> hmmm no apport tools?
<RedSingularity> to add to an existing report I mean.
<CarlFK> apport-cli        -u report-number, --update-report report-number              Run apport information collection on an already existing problem              report. The  affected  package  is  taken  from  the  report  by               default...
<micahg> RedSingularity: you can use apport to create the crash report and then use apport-retrace to retrace locally
<RedSingularity> micahg: Yeah I was trying apport-retrace but it was not working....i was missing the 'a' in 'retrace' :/  Thanks.
<njin> hello, can someone tell me which kernel is actually running maverick ?
<micahg> njin: 2.6.35
<njin> micahg: thanks 2.6.35-...,seems that the 3.0rc2 is having great problems, better don't suggest to install it
<njin> micahg: NP, I suggest 2.6.35-5
<njin> thanks again
<micahg> njin: we don't support 3.0 on maverick
<njin> micahg, no i've suggested in natty
<micahg> njin: natty has 2.6.38
<njin> micahg, now i want ihe to downgrade to maverick's kernel
<njin> that's working for him
<j1mc> hi there - i had a quick question about this bug:
<j1mc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-docs/+bug/794426
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794426 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't open help because of XML error in user-guide.xml (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<j1mc> is there a translations group that i can assign this to?
<charlie-tca> What about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<j1mc> hm, nm
<j1mc> charlie-tca: howdy
<charlie-tca> nm
<charlie-tca> Hello, j1mc
<j1mc> o/
 * charlie-tca late again and forgot to scroll the logs all the way
<charlie-tca> j1mc: what about subscribing the translations team, so the head guy sees it
<j1mc> charlie-tca: thanks... i'll give that a try
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-04
<brokenfingers> penguin42: bug 667819 Should I un-Triage this, possibly ua-assign the asignee? I forwarded it upstream.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 667819 in thunderbird "get-orig-source target is failing to clean binary files from the source tarball" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667819
 * penguin42 looks 
<penguin42> brokenfingers: On your previous question, base it on what that page says - it's just got to give people confidence you know what you're doing
<brokenfingers> penguin42: What do you mean?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: I mean you don't have to be specific about having upstreamed something or not
<brokenfingers> Oh. On my application? Or the bug I was referring to?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: now, on 667819 - I wouldn't have upstreamed that because  1) It's a long time since it happened so it's worth 1st checking if it still does   2) My reading of it is that it looks like it's a packaging issue, probably ubuntu or debian specific, not upstream  oh and   3) It's chris who knows what he's doing in stuff, so if he put it in and marked it as triaged just trust him
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Okay, do I just delete the upstream bug I reported? I cant seem to find many other bugs i can upstream tho
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Don't worry - don't upstream for the heck of it, just do it to stuff you're confident you understand
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Okay, so your saying I can still get bug control w/o upstreaming?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: It might be better to wait a while - just go slowly
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Get a feel for when upstreaming is right, and if it makes sense to you do it
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Good Idea.
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Generally if it's assigned leave it unless you think something is very odd about it, especially if it's assigned to someone at ubuntu.com or canonical.com or who looks like they do a lot of stuff
<brokenfingers> penguin42: you're right. It's just that some new users will assign themselves to something and take over but never use LP again and leave everyone hanging
<penguin42> yeh, you also get used to names who you know they're always involved with stuff so they're bugs are probably right
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Like Brian Murray, Colin Watson, Martain Pitt :)
<penguin42> nod
<brokenfingers> I'll definitely take the advice.
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Ok, my bug in bugzilla just got a reply from Chris. He status to resolved and resolution to invalid. I do what??? *confused*
<penguin42> can you just point me back at it?
<brokenfingers> bug 667819 https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=761037
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 667819 in thunderbird "get-orig-source target is failing to clean binary files from the source tarball" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667819
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 761037 in Installer "get-orig-source target is failing to clean binary files from the source tarball" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<micahg> that might have been fixed already
<micahg> who said to upstream that?
<brokenfingers> micahg: I thought you were the one working on it?
<brokenfingers> *confusion*
<micahg> well, I was until what I was doing didn't work
<micahg> brokenfingers: it's not an upstream bug though
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Right, so what he's done is he's marked the lp bug as 'fixed released' since it got fixed some time ago, then on your erroneous upstream one he's marked it as resolved (because it was) and invalid (because it was) - so you can just ignore it
<micahg> and chris's get-orig-source rewrite might have already fixed it
<micahg> ah, indeed it did
<brokenfingers> micahg and micahg: *regains composure* I only found this stuff after the fact. Lo ciento. (Spanish-Sorry about that)
<micahg> that should be lo siento then :)
<brokenfingers> Oh. Tells you what I know.
<micahg> unless my spanish is really rusty
<micahg> which it is :)
<brokenfingers> micahg: Yours is probably better
<micahg> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lo%20siento
<brokenfingers> micahg: Just got there myself :)
<penguin42> it's not normally a good sign checking on ud :-)
<micahg> http://translate.google.com/#en|es|I%27m%20sorry
<micahg> :)
<brokenfingers> :)
<brokenfingers> Oh the things we discuss on the IRC... :)
<brokenfingers> GoogleTrans is helpful tho. I just got done replying to a new user's but in German
<brokenfingers> Ohh gotta go! Bye All!
<Krige> hi there
<Krige> I am having a problem with a very slow boot time in Ubuntu 12.04
<Krige> can anyone suggest a specific package a problem like that might be realated to so that I can file a bug in launchpad?
<roadmr> Krige: have you tried using bootchart and pybootchartgui to collect and plot boot process information?
<Krige> roadmr: I have downloaded and installed bootchart, but could not figure out how to use it
<roadmr> Krige: when you reboot some data files will be created in /var/log/bootchart
<Krige> roadmr: when I run install.sh contained in the bootchart tar nothing is displayed
<Krige> roadmr: I'll check that out...
<roadmr> Krige: pybootchartgui is supposed to then let you analyze those files
<roadmr> Krige: rather than using bootchart from a tarball from bootchart.org, I suggest you apt-get install bootchart pybootchartgui, maybe they integrate better into Ubuntu
<Krige> roadmr: mmmh, there is no bootchart directory in /var/log
<Krige> roadmr: roger that, I will follow your suggestion
<Krige> updating initramfs...
<roadmr> Krige: I think that if you install those two packages, then reboot your system and wait a couple of minutes, you'll even find a .png in/var/log/bootchart.
<Krige> roadmr: will do that right now, brb
<Krige> roadmr: btw, thanks a lot! :)
<roadmr> Krige: you're welcome, hope it works
<Krige> roadmr: I will let you know in a while
<Krige> roadmr: wow, that was easy
<roadmr> Krige: hehe :) awesome, glad you think so
<Krige> roadmr: it worked! I have the bootchart image now :)
<roadmr> Krige: ok, so you can potentially use it to see which parts of your boot process are taking the longest,
<roadmr> Krige: then you can see if you can configure something to speed things up or you need to file a bug
<Krige> roadmr: mh, I'll have a look at it...
<Krige> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/581j8gp44fe6vfp/O3VuPSGDvQ
<Krige> I am not sure I am able to spot unusual activities in there
<roadmr> Krige: hmm one other thing to try is, when Ubuntu starts booting, hit ESC to see boot messages and see if it gets stuck/stalls on some
<Krige> roadmr: thanks for the hint! I will try that at once
<ecolitan> Hello everyone
<ecolitan> i had an idea for the introduction page for how to triage
<Krige> nope... ESC didn't work :/
<ecolitan> a form with some example bugs, which can be triaged by the user, which corrects any mistakes and shows how things should have been done correctly
<Krige> the screen remained black the whole boot time
<hggdh> ecolitan: could be interesting indeed. Can you set up a page showing the idea?
<ecolitan> hggdh: yeah I can rig something up
<hggdh> ecolitan: please do, then send an email to ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com talking about it (and ping us here also, of course)
<ecolitan> I'm trying to learn how to triage correctly and doing my first bug, the guide says after confirming to set importance, but I can't alter the field
<ecolitan> ok I see, bugsquad is not the same as bugcontrol
<ecolitan> can someone please set #1008525 to Low
<roadmr> bug 1008525
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008525 in gzip "gzip -f zips files with .gz suffix, creating file.gz.gz" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008525
<hggdh> ecolitan: done. It would be interesting to check on -- say -- Oneiric if indeed that happens
<njin> bug 1008571 can be verified ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008571 in nautilus "New Window entry not present in main menu (dup-of: 999827)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008571
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 999827 in indicator-appmenu "Quantal Nautilus missing Preferences (incorrect handling of appmenu and menu used together)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999827
<njin> wow
<CrafterRob> After upgrading to ubuntu 12.04 I was unable to access the ethernet. I have a Macronix 98715 and an open question in askubuntu.com. I cannot reattempt an upgrade until I know this issue is resolved. Can anyone help?
<hggdh> CrafterRob: can you give us the link to the askubuntu Q?
<CrafterRob> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128174/wired-macronix-98715-ethernet-doesnt-work-after-12-04-upgrade
<dlentz> bug 1008575 seems like opinion to me. any other thoughts?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008575 in ubuntu-meta "change rythymbox by an other music player (more complet)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008575
<micahg> dlentz: it's invalid as a bug, that type of discussion should happen around UDS time on the ubuntu-desktop list
<micahg> and of course, rhythmbox is only a recommends, and people are free to swap out their favorite player
<dlentz> micahg, thanks
<dlentz> if i would like to request a person's launchpad account  deactivated, where do i post that to?
<dlentz> their first account was deleted at chriscoulson's request because the person would file multiple bugs every day about their system being hacked by the local government (and not respond to them): https://launchpad.net/~solar-retrofit
<micahg> dlentz: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dlentz> yeah, that was it (thanks again)
<hggdh>  
<brokenfingers> bug 1007906 and bug 1008768 Can someone please set importances? Thank you in advance.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007906 in software-center "Software Center distorted graphics" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007906
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008768 in unity "Unity launcher icons transparent after Digikam move operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008768
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-05
<robotdevil> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29677/
<veger> I filed an upstream report for bug #482785, as this finished our bussiness with this bug could someone set its status to Triaged?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 482785 in network-manager "Cannot connect to GSM/3g network in Toshiba M750" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482785
<veger> Also as it breaks an essential hardware component (build-in networking), its importance should be set to High
<apachelogger> aloha, is an admin of bugcontrol around?
<veger> I filed an upstream report for bug #482785, as this finished our bussiness with this bug could someone set its status to Triaged?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 482785 in network-manager "Cannot connect to GSM/3g network in Toshiba M750" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482785
<veger> Also as it breaks an essential hardware component (build-in networking), its importance should be set to High
<penguin42> veger: Are you sure it's actually a network manager bug?
<veger> hm... I guess not, I suppose it could be a driver problem as well?
<veger> in that case I filed the upstream report too early :/
<penguin42> yeh - I'm not sure which
<veger> the OP refered to bug #450256 about the (modem) commands, which seem to solve his case.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 450256 in modemmanager "nokia (N85, etc.) phones still have CFUN=1 problems after landing of fix in bug #430576 " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450256
<veger> That bug is fixed by the network manager
<veger> oops... modem manager...
<veger> what would be the best course of action? Wait for the upstream report and see whether the networkmanager developers agree that it is theirs?
<penguin42> yeh so I think I'd ask the user to run apport-collect 482785 with his modem plugged in  and see what happens  to gather logs
<veger> and figure out whether it is a networkmanager or driver problem from his logs?
<penguin42> I've not used any 3g modems so I don't know where the break is between the various layers
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> or if you can't figure it out from the logs, the guys who really know there 3g modems might be able to
<veger> ok, I'll ask him to run apport-collect
<veger> thanks a lot for your help!
<penguin42> np
<bdmurray> cyphermox_: how can I force getting a new dhcp address?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, ifconfig eth0 up and down doesn't do that?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I didn't try that yet - I was just playing with nm-applet
<cyphermox_> bcurtiswx: no, it won't
<cyphermox_> bdmurray: you may be able to do sudo dhclient -4 -r -v eth0
<cyphermox_> for me I keep getting the same IP address again though, but it's possible it's just due to my dhcp configuration :)
<bcurtiswx> in an upgrade I'm doing for a package it's waiting on a newer package (yet to be built), I have the bug report for the upgrade I'm doing, and there is a bug report for the package I'm waiting for. How does "Also affects package" play a role in linking the two bug reports together?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: we don't have bug linking yet
<micahg> you can reference another bug in the comments though
<bcurtiswx> micahg, OK. I have been referencing in comments, but wasn't sure if we had any linking proceedure or not
<micahg> bcurtiswx: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/bug-linking-part-1
<bcurtiswx> micahg, good to know. thanks
<LordOfTime> can we use ubuntu-bug to add information to a current bug?
<micahg> LordOfTime: apport-collect
<LordOfTime> micahg:  thanks, i've been wondering that, i've justbeen using ubuntu-bug --path=/path/to/some/file [package], and then manually added the output (for non-crash bugs)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-06
<apachelogger> bdmurray: pingy
<bdmurray> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> bdmurray: aloha, could you please add ~kubotu to bugcontrol, it's our kubuntu bot user
<micahg> hrm?
<micahg> why should a bot be in bug control
<micahg> in fact, I'd veto that
<apachelogger> micahg: newpackage/newversion -> importance = whislist
<apachelogger> micahg: how so?
<micahg> apachelogger: and access to private bugs, which makes public disclosure easier
<apachelogger> micahg: we don't have facilities to query bugs
<apachelogger> nor would we
<micahg> apachelogger: kubotu doesn't look up bug titles?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> ubottu does that already
<micahg> apachelogger: hrm, I guess if you have tight control over it, I guess that's fine (i.e. non-bug control people can't access the bot serverside or have the LP credentials for it)
<apachelogger> it is on the same server as ubottu, so I doubt that should be a problem
<micahg> apachelogger: ubottu doesn't have bug control and that is a problem
<micahg> not all IRC ops have bug control access
 * micahg wonders who can access that server
<micahg> apachelogger: I would think a solution might be to have the bot tag and then you can have a bdmurray bot set the importance for you
<bdmurray> new package ones, if tagged needs-packaging, will be auto wishlisted as it is
<apachelogger> that is what prompted me asking :P
 * apachelogger would not give a rats booty otherwise :P
<bdmurray> new version ones makes sense for ubuntu too, so if we just settle on a tag my bot could do that too
<micahg> bdmurray: I'm wondering if we should just auto wishlist upgrade-software-version tagged bugs as well
<bdmurray> micahg: is that the right tag?  I forgot
<micahg> bdmurray: I added it to LP, we decided on it a while back
<bdmurray> okay, well wishlist makes sense to me
<micahg> apachelogger: does that ^^ work for you (kubotu tags upgrade-software-version and bdmurray's bot wishlists)?
<apachelogger> already doing
<apachelogger> creates two mails though
<bdmurray> I'm sure everybody already filters my bot's email ;-)
<micahg> true, but the people subscribed to enough packages to have it make a difference are already drowning in mail
<apachelogger> hehe, good point
<brokenfingers> Wait, if a bug appeers not to be a problem anymore, set it to Fix Released or Incomplete?
<micahg> depends, if the fix is unknown, invalid, if it is known fix released
<micahg> if you think it might work for you and not someone else, incomplete
<brokenfingers> micahg: Well, bug 814826 comment 13 Someone set it to Incomplete, "because it doesn't seem to happen in current Precise". I leave it, or change to FixRel?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 814826 in bamf "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_display_get_event()" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814826
<micahg> brokenfingers: trevino is unity hacker, I'd go with him on this
<brokenfingers> micahg: Okay. Thank you, and sorry about my horrible "lo Ciento" mixup. :)
<micahg> brokenfingers: no problema
<bullgard6> What article describes well the function of the  Ubuntu crash database submission daemon  »whoopsie«? "This program submits crash reports back to an Ubuntu server," is too short a description.
<jibel> bullgard6, the spec at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker describes it well
<bullgard6> jibel: This is good stuff. I will need a while to digest it. -- Thank you for your help. --  Does using whoopsie dispense with installing error diagnostic symbols, for example the package »banshee-dbg«?
<jibel> bullgard6, if you want to retrace a crash locally you'll need debugging symbols, otherwise upload the report and let the retracers do their job
<bullgard6> jibel: Thank you for advising.
<bullgard6> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker: "The apport client will write a .upload file alongside a .crash file to indicate that the crash should be sent to the crash database." I had an Evince crash. I find the files  /var/crash/_usr_bin_evince.1000.crash  and /var/crash/ _usr_bin_evince.1000.upload. Are this the two files that  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker: talks about?
<hggdh>  bulldog98_ yes
<jkbe> hi
<LordOfTime> hi
<jkbe> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on a few intel desktops allready and i still have the same problem, my system is a intel i7 3930k and asus p9x79 deluxe motherboard, the other intel desktop i installed it on was a i7 920 with the x58 chipset mobo. They both had the same problem:
<jkbe> the problem is that i cant click/select some buttons/windows
<jkbe> it's like the gui is freezing but its not if i check in a terminal
<jkbe> everything works perfectly if i go non-gui
<jkbe> The same problem persists if i install the nvidia drivers so i dont think its gpu related
<jkbe> I've searched google for hours now and i installed several other linux distro's, they all had the same problem
<jkbe> any chance i can fix this?
<xclusive585> micahg: When you have time do a swing by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/1009536/comments/5 and read that last comment I posted. I feel we are kind-of at a standstill on the issue. Also maybe you could post a link to your PPA or email it to me? (I'm curious if that package of Boinc you built for your PPA and Quantal was debians SID 7.0.27)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1009536 in boinc "Ubuntu 12.04/7.0.24/ Seti@home" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-07
<brokenfingers> Ummm, bug 1009836 Can someone set to (Triaged, Low)? Patch in form of udev keymap.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1009836 in udev "Acer Aspire 5720 udev keymap e-key not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009836
<AlanBell> evening all
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/811475 has lots of dupes and I fixed the problem and added a patch for precise
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811475 in rhythmbox "Descender letters (g j p q y) get their tail cut off in current song" [Low,Fix committed]
<AlanBell> what happens next?
<micahg> AlanBell: well, you could ask in #ubuntu-desktop to review the patch
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-08
<jtaylor> lp does not support github bugs?
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor: not directly no, not that i know of at least
<AlanBell> jtaylor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker the types of supported bugtracker are in the dropdown (no github)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-09
<njin> bug 1010782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010782 in ubuntu "service(8) output inconsistent to stdout/stderr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010782
<njin> can someone help assigning package ?
<jibel> njin, dpkg -S usr/sbin/service
<jibel> sysvinit-utils: /usr/sbin/service
<jibel> njin, source package is sysvinit
<njin> jibel, thanks
<luc4_mac> Hi! I've been asked to perform kernel bisection for bug 997767, but it seems that kernel 2.6.38 is affected by the bug, which I don't think is possible since I've never had any issues until 12.04. Does it make sense to test older kernels?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997767 in linux "10ec:8139 Network connection rtl8139 lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997767
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> Someone please triage this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1010866
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010866 in gnome-screensaver "No Keyboard Layout option in lock screen" [Undecided,New]
<luc4_mac> Hi! I've been asked to perform kernel bisection for bug 997767, but it seems that kernel 2.6.38 is affected by the bug, which I don't think is possible since I've never had any issues until 12.04. Does it make sense to test older kernels?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997767 in linux "10ec:8139 Network connection rtl8139 lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997767
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It's possible that older kernels are affected by something that's newer in userland but didn't cause a problem with previous user lands, however if it still affects 2.6.38 I'm not sure it makes sense going any further back
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I understand… so I can do nothing else but wait for an answer in the bugreport right?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: and thanks for your help also :-)
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It's very difficult to help when stuff only happens on a few peoples machines; it's difficult to track down
<penguin42> luc4_mac: The only thing I can think to do is to see if you can find something that if run during that time keeps the network up; I mean if you leave a ping running in the background does the network stay up? If you script something to take the network down and bring it back up every 5 minutes does that stop it failing altogether?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I understand this. That is why I wanted to help. By the way, recovery mode is not solving the issue, only reducing.
<penguin42> hmm interesting
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I just discovered this :-) I tried 4 times to clone the kernel git, I'm unable to finish because network shuts down :-)
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Even if you stay logged in?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, via ssh and locally.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: So that's a bit different from you're original report
<luc4_mac> penguin42: what is different? Only the information about recovery mode. But I just found that out.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: No, because you originally said it lost connection when it was idle/you were away from it
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, that remains. I'm logged in, but I'm not pressing any button on the local keyboard.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Right, so I mean can you manage that git clone if you stay at the keyboard ?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I suppose yes, but I should test that better. When network shuts down anyway it is sufficient to press any button to wake net up.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: or plugging any mouse in.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: also, I noticed keeping a mouse plugged in reduces the frequency of faults. But that doesn't solve completely.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I'll try again with the live CD, I supposed it worked, but I'll test again cause that might have only reduced the faults as well.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It really sounds like some power saving thing
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, but consider that pressing any button on the keyboard makes the network wake up immediately. Maybe less than a second. Quite fast...
<luc4_mac> penguin42: pressing the button or pluggin the mouse in results in some noise like access to hard disk, and network is up. Really strange...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Very odd; you could try something like a (as root) lspci -vvv   in a repeating loop and see whether the output changes while it's network failed or not
<luc4_mac> penguin42: ok, I can do that. Do you also know if recovery mode starts some services?
<penguin42> not sure
<luc4_mac> penguin42: strangely I see proftpd up...
<dlentz> could someone mark bug 1001609 as Triaged/Medium? (No changelogs is a usability issue, but does not limit functionality of core packages)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1001609 in ubuntu "Changelogs not being uploaded to changelog server" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001609
<dlentz> and if anyone has ideas of where or what group/package  to assign it to so that it gets more attention, that would be helpful
<dlentz> thanks
<penguin42> dlentz: I won't mark something as triaged without it being in the right or reasonable package
<dlentz> penguin42, i see, any suggestions?
<penguin42> hmm I was going to suggest launchpad but I see it's already been passed back from that. hmm
<dlentz> penguin42, i changed it to changelog extract tool, it is the closest match i could find and mentions the server changelogs.ubuntu.com
<penguin42> dlentz: I'm not sure that's a good idea either - the launchpad content for that is almost empty
<penguin42> the bugs page says it's not configured to forward bugs to their devs
<dlentz> yeah, i just saw that :\
<penguin42> dlentz: And it won't let me change the importance in that because I'm only in ubuntu-bugcontrol - and that's not actually tied to ubuntu
<dlentz> ok, i switched it back. i'll keep hunting to see who's responsible for http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/
<penguin42> dlentz: You could ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<dlentz> ok, i'll query there, thanks
<dudeman1996> caann I get some help?
<hggdh> dudeman1996: just ask your question. If someone can help, they will
<dudeman1996> basically, I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 today, and suspending doesn't work. I hit suspend, the screen goes black for about 20 seconds and then it takes me back to the lockscreen
<lifeless> dudeman1996: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend is probably what you need to read
<lifeless> dudeman1996: there are  anumber of links from there, and it may require significant reading to get a grip on it; I'm sure thats now what you wanted to hear - sorry!
<dudeman1996> lifeless: thanks for that link, but that's about resuming from suspend. I'm having problems with suspending, so I'm guessing something is wrong with the ACPI subsystem. The link "Detailed analysis of ACPI kernel code for debugging a suspend problem" is blocked for me, even after registering on the forums
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-10
<slicecube> bug 1010711 Does anyone know what package this should be filed under? Thank you in advance.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010711 in unity "Battery not detected under Power Statistics, Battery Indicator not showing in menu bar, and Battery Status setting under Power not sticking" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010711
<tuomasjjrasanen> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1310239
<tuomasjjrasanen> blah, wrong channel
<LordOfTime> this is a question, and not a bug, right?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1007371
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1007371 in ubuntu "Precise - bonding without link aggregation" [Undecided,New]
 * penguin42 looks
<LordOfTime> penguin42:  if it is i can convert it, i just wanted a consult ;P
<penguin42> LordOfTime: Well, he seems to be saying he set up bonding but it's not working - but I'm not sure if it's a question to why or it's a straight bug that it's not working
<LordOfTime> its not valid in its current state
<LordOfTime> perhaps mark as incomplete and try and find out what they're actually asking, whether rpoerting a bug or asking for help?
<LordOfTime> EVIL KEYBOARD MUST BURN
 * LordOfTime replaces the keyboard
<penguin42> LordOfTime: if it is a bug I'm guessing it's kernel since that'll be doing the bonding
<penguin42> bonding is always a nightmare
<LordOfTime> heh
<LordOfTime> would you agree if we set it to incomplete for now, and request more details on what they're asking?>>
<penguin42> yeh, now it's a good question as to what information to ask for though!
<LordOfTime> indeed.
<penguin42> actually, he's posted the /proc/net/bonding/bond0 - so I don't think it is missing info
<penguin42> LordOfTime: I'd say flip it to kernel (since that's what does the bonding)
<LordOfTime> okay, i've still added comment #2
<LordOfTime> (please take a look)
<LordOfTime> what's the kernel package again...?
<penguin42> linux
<penguin42> right, got to go and extract my pudding from the oven and eat it
<LordOfTime> if you could potentially do that, that'd be great, since i'm running into lag from my internet
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-03
<hggdh> bugcontrol applications are publicly available for view in the bugcontrol mailing list
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  then i made a mistake :)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  my point was check the latest changes to their application.
<TheLordOfTime> ... and i broke my nginx build on a centos server.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: will look
<TheLordOfTime> ... why is centos so evil...
<TheLordOfTime> >.<
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: but you just patched it ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> <opinion> UBUNTU IS BETTER THAN CENTOS!  </opinion>
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  ... in ubuntu
<hggdh> LOL
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> Ubuntu works fine, centos complains
<TheLordOfTime> so i'm like "ARGH!  Y U NO WORK" and facedesking
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  while you're there reading their changes, can you give them pointers on what they should look for for triaging, and maybe help give them some guidance?
<TheLordOfTime> if i don't fix this centos server's nginx build tonight i'm going to go insane.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: ack
<TheLordOfTime> and probably kick and scream at centos for being evil
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  thanks :)
<hggdh> taowa: when you give us the five bugs we ask for (applying for bugcontrol), we expect to see good examples of your triaging work. We want to verify you understand triaging in Ubuntu, and that you know how to proceed
<hggdh> taowa: but the bugs you gave us do not: (1) show you understand triaging (in Ubuntu); (2) do not follow the basic requirements for triaging
<hggdh> taowa: you just send new ones, I can see them. But, again... bug 1176836 -- you state "Couldn't reproduce. Installation was fine...". Is this all? I see the OP used the 20130505 Xubuntu Saucy ISO; while you tried an unspecified ISO
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1176836 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crash in instalation in virtualbox" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176836
<hggdh> taowa: we do not know if you tried Xubuntu, if you checked what happened on the OP's install, etc
<hggdh> triaging is, first of all, trying to undestand what is the problem, where it happens, how it happens
<hggdh> taowa: please do not /msg me, reply in this channel
<taowa> Any other problems
<taowa> with my application
<hggdh> taowa: bug 1186814 -- this is a request for backporting -- yes, it is a valid request to be put in a bug. The OP is clear that the perceived issue is that we shipped an alpha version (from 2009?). This is an Universe package, and *could* be backported to Precise (if someone is interested enough to do the work)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1186814 in mtpaint (Ubuntu) "[backport request] mtPaint in precise is an outdated version (dev named it alpha status in 2009)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186814
<taowa> Yes?
<taowa> How should i proceed with my application?
<hggdh> taowa: in my opinion, you need to re-read the guidelines (see the links I provided you in my response to your original application). Right now, just by looking at these two first bugs you resubmitted, I still do not have confidence on your understanding of triaging Ubuntu
<taowa> CAn you look at the resr?
<hggdh> taowa: so my personal vote is still -1. Please do re-read it, and feel free to discuss, in this channel, any doubts. We want your help, but we also want you to understand the work we need to do
<hggdh> taowa: I can, and will, look at the rest. But, right now, I am busy. Will keep on tomorrow.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: can you, or some else volunteer to hold the excellent session Gema did last series re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Section_2 Thanks. If no one can do the 'intro' one I'll hold it again. If someone wants to hold it, feel free to edit it and put a new name in! The sessionss are planned 24th June --> 30th June. Odd UTC times are not a major issue, there are people all over the planet :D
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  that's the week I have vacation, you'll have teo find someone else
<TheLordOfTime> to*
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: any idea of who to ask?
 * TheLordOfTime will be in the middle of the forest in a cabin by a lake with his girlfriend and will not have internet.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  unfortunately not
<phillw> okies, I'll try the mailing list :)
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  hasn't it only been, like, two months since the last round of these sessions???
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: Feb 2012, a lot later in the cycle than was planned. We want to get them in a bit earlier this cycle :)
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  in the offchance my girlfriend cancels the vacation and decides to come with me and the rest of my family to the beach later in july i'll be around to lurk but i'm not qualified, IMO, to give the session.
<TheLordOfTime> namely because i can't guarantee i won't be working :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: don't worry... go enjoy the vacation. Brian may be able to spare 30 mins during the course of 7 days :)
<TheLordOfTime> probably :)
<phillw> I'll run the beginners one just before any date and time he was available.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  and i'm serious, my girlfriend might cancel the vacation and just come with on the beach trip, if she decides that instead of a tiny little getaway with me, then... i'll be here that week, otherwise i won't :P
<phillw> don't feel under pressure. I have the notes from Gema's session along with questions, I can always defer any I cannot answer to this irc channel so as to advertise it more :)
<bdmurray> phillw: I can do it after yours on the 24th
<phillw> bdmurray: thanks! I see that Javier has added on a section for verifying SRU tests, which should also be useful
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-04
<Rajiv_> Hi, would anyone mind marking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1057120 as Triaged?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1057120 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity screen problem during install." [High,Confirmed]
<Rajiv_> Hi, would anyone mind marking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1057120 as Triaged?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1057120 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity screen problem during install." [High,Confirmed]
 * TheLordOfTime looks
<TheLordOfTime> oh that's an xorg one...
<TheLordOfTime> i make it a habit to not touch xorg myself.. xD
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-06
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: ping
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  sorta pong
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: a well meaning triager has marked a bug as fix released, it needs one of you gods to mark it correctly as 'invalid' Bug 960408
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960408 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium doesn't know how to handle apt:// by default is this a feature we can add" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960408
<phillw> apt linking has been dropped.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  and it's not a "new feature" request?
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: we used to have it, e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats (Easy install), it has been dropped.... I did ask and then added in the manual method on that page.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  ack.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  done.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<thotz> hello, I have a question on bug #131737: it's marked as fixed release, but someone reported that it happens in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS again. Is it possible to reopen a fixed bug? Thank you for the info!
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 131737 in linux (Ubuntu) "network device (nVidia MCP55, forcedeth) stops sending packets" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131737
<hggdh> thotz: given the age of this bug, I strongly recommend opening a new bug related to this (you can refer to this bug for completeness)
<hggdh> thotz: after 4 years, the kernel code, API, and ABI have changed a lot
<thotz> hggdh: alright thank you! will do that...
<hggdh> thotz: I added our chat in the bug above, for reference
<hggdh> thotz: and you are welcome :-)
<thotz> hggdh: a have another question concerning the bug #1153934
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1153934 in gvfs "Some radio streams which used to play OK don't play after updating to rhythmbox 2.98 or higher due a gvfs bug" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153934
<thotz> is there a developer in our team that could look at this.
<hggdh> thotz: give me some 30 minutes, called to a meeting now
<thotz> hggdh: no problem.
<hggdh> │08:00:46         thotz | hello, I have a question on bug #131737: it's marked as fixed release, but someone reported that it happens in Ubuntu
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 131737 in linux (Ubuntu) "network device (nVidia MCP55, forcedeth) stops sending packets" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131737
<hggdh>                          │                       | 12.04 LTS again. Is it possible to reopen a fixed bug? Thank you for the info!
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  afaict there was no "fix" released for this but rather someone just marked it "Fix Released" from "Incomplete"
<TheLordOfTime> but I make it a mission to NOT touch the linux package
<TheLordOfTime> even with a five hundred foot pole
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: huh. Did not actually looka t the comments, just saw the version and dates...
<hggdh> and the above was a bad copy... used the wrong mouse button
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  no problem
<TheLordOfTime> but it's still gone from "Invalid" to "Fix Released" with no output from anyone on the kernel team or any bot.
<TheLordOfTime> that number looks OLD too
<TheLordOfTime> like OLD old.
<hggdh> thotz: I am sorry, I do not deal with rhythmbox & friends. A good place to ask would be #ubuntu-desktop, I guess
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: it's a Dapper bug...
<TheLordOfTime> eww
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  did they give you the wrong number?
<TheLordOfTime> because it *looks* like the priv you had said it shows up
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: no, two reported this happens (again?) on 12.04
<thotz> hggdh: thank you for this information
<TheLordOfTime> yeah looks it
<TheLordOfTime> but as i said i make it a habit to not touch the linux kernel stuff even with a 500 foot pole
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> you'd have to pay me to make me touch the linux kernel stuff
<hggdh> I have been out of kernel stuff since I moved to Ubuntu in 2006... no time for it, no need
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-07
<kiru> ubuntu donot save the brightness and sound
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-08
<oslt> Maybe I have something like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 980519 in Fedora "Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,New]
<oslt> Get logged off, all of a sudden. Then Login Screen. Some programs popping up. That are not in austostart.
<oslt> Ubuntu 13.04
<oslt> Some assistance?
<maxiaojun> How to deal with bugs fixed in 12.10+ but not 12.04 LTS?
<jtaylor> maxiaojun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<maxiaojun> but the problem is that such bugs already marked as fixed
<jtaylor> you can request nomination for an older series
<maxiaojun_> for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa-demos/+bug/914631
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 914631 in mesa-demos (Ubuntu) "[mir] mesa-demos" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<maxiaojun_> how can i request nomination for precise
<mitya57> maxiaojun_: why do you need a nomination for a MIR bug?
<mitya57> (and only members of ~ubuntu-bug-control can request nominations)
<jtaylor> only members can accept them
<maxiaojun_> it is a concrete bug that Detials in the System Settings always shows Unknown out-of-the-box
<mitya57> I don't think we can "backport" a main inclusion, sorry
<mitya57> (and without mesa-demos in main the issue can't be resolved)
<jtaylor> the main inclusion is unrelated to the bug
<jtaylor> I don't see why they have been duped
<jtaylor> moving from components does not fix normal bugs
<jtaylor> or is it a default install issue?
<maxiaojun_> yes
<jtaylor> ok that is problematic
<jtaylor> but possible unless its a huge maintainence burden for the LTS
<maxiaojun> so?
<jtaylor> well ok I don't know if its possible, don't now canonical procedures
<jtaylor> you'll have to ask who is in charge of mesa, probably better duing weekdays
<maxiaojun> ok
<hggdh> MIR nonminations will not be accepted for alread7-released versions
<ishanaba_> hi i ve got an powermanagement issue can any one help me to clarify is it a bug?
<penguin42> I don't know much power management, but ask a bit more detail and lets see where we go
<ishanaba_> when power management mechanism enabled for example suspend after 5 mins. although some one is working remotely via ssh or remote desktop machine suspends after 5 mins
<ishanaba_> of idel
<ishanaba_> ssh shell crashes as well as the remote desktop session
<ishanaba_> I feel it is a bug what do you guys think?
<penguin42> does the machine completely suspend?
<ishanaba_> yes
<ishanaba_> I ve noticed this from 11.04, 11.10, and in 12.04
<ishanaba_> after suspend we have to wake it using HW switch
<ishanaba_> or wake on lan
<penguin42> ok, I don't know enough to know whether there is anything in there that's supposed to stop it suspending if someone is remotely logged in, but I'd agree it would be sensible for it not to
<bipul> Hello i am new to finding, I wants to learne how to find bugs
<bipul> s/finding/finding bugs
<penguin42> well, what do you mean by finding - do you want to look through the bug list or test things?
<bipul> penguin42, Both
<penguin42> bipul: OK, so there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures   for testing the releases - although obviously doesn't test every package
<penguin42> bipul: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs  for helping with triage
<bipul> penguin42, Thank you.
<penguin42> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-09
<ginggs> hi there, anyone available to nominate two bugs for particular ubuntu releases for me please?
<penguin42> which bugs
<ginggs> penguin42: I'd like precise and quantal tasks for LP: #1187534 and p,q and r tasks for LP: #1187507 please
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1187534 in openmotif (Ubuntu) "motif-clients: unowned files after purge (policy 6.8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187534
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1187507 in openmotif (Ubuntu) "(open)motif should properly transition from libmotif3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187507
<penguin42> ginggs: OK, give me a sec
<penguin42> heck, openmotif - that's a rareity :-)
<penguin42> hang on , I rarely do this
<ginggs> I used to think openmotif was a rarity, but was shocked when I saw the number of libmotif3 vs libmotif4 installations in PopCon.
<ginggs> Hence this SRU request.
<penguin42> yeh there are a lot of old packages that depend on it, and people who use it to work with things they've successfully had it working with for the last 20 years
<ginggs> penguin42: I'm not clear on the difference between nomindating for a release and creating a task for  release
<penguin42> ginggs: Yeh that's what's also confusing me - I think it's that us BugControl's can do a nominate, but then another level is needed to accept that
<ginggs> hmm, let me try and find out who can create tasks then
<penguin42> ginggs: Your transitioning from libmotif3 to libmotif4 - do you really want to automatically transform from 3 to 4  is it really totally compatible
<ginggs> penguin42: according to the openmotif 2.3.3 release notes, yes, see LP: #818220
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 818220 in openmotif (Ubuntu Precise) "libmotif4 should provide libmotif3 symlinks (libXm.so.3, etc.)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818220
<penguin42> wth did they bump the library version then if it's binary compatible?
<ginggs> Who knows :)
<ginggs> penguin42: I read a couple of pages, it looks like BugSquad can create tasks for a release, not sure about BugControl
<penguin42> which page?
<penguin42> ginggs: I'm tempted to say you need a better test case
<ginggs> penguin42: i take it you mean better than just making sure libmotif3 upgrades cleanly to libmotif4?
<penguin42> yeh, I mean making sure stuff that was using the libmotif3 doesn't break
<ginggs> penguin42: well, there's nothing remaining in the archive that depends on libmotif3, that's why it got removed
<ginggs> there are the test cases I compiled myself attached to LP: #818220
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 818220 in openmotif (Ubuntu Precise) "libmotif4 should provide libmotif3 symlinks (libXm.so.3, etc.)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818220
<penguin42> yeh it's probably as good as you can do; I still wouldn't be surprised if someone using some obscure/ancient commercial app breaks
<ginggs> but we've pretty much accepted that libmotif4 is binary compatible with libmotif3 (and had to trust the vendor's release notes) - so now all we are testing is the transition
<penguin42> true
<penguin42> sorry, for rather complex reasons I've had too many bad experiences with motif incompatibilties
<ginggs> yes, there is a chance of that, as I noted in the regression potential, but supporting obscure/ancient commercial apps is outside of Ubuntu's scope, although the intention of this SRU is to help as many people as possible by transitioning them away from the orphaned libmotif3
<penguin42> I guess they can always grab the old packages if they hit that
<ginggs> yup
<penguin42> ginggs: What's the advantage of backporting bug 1187507 - i.e. what currently breaks on precise/quantal if we don't SRU it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1187507 in openmotif (Ubuntu) "(open)motif should properly transition from libmotif3" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187507
<penguin42> ginggs: is it when they do install libmotif4 things break?
<ginggs> In p,q and r manually installing libmotif4 is OK, in saucy and sid that is a problem which we decided to fix by introduce the libmotif3 transitional package
<penguin42> ok, so what's the advantage of SRU'ing it
<ginggs> it was then that I discovered that according to popcon there are 25000+ installations of libmotif3 and only 3600+ of libmotif4
<penguin42> heck that's quite a number isn't it
<ginggs> so we can let these people wait until saucy or the 14.04 LTS to get transitioned to the new packages, but I figure the sooner the better
<penguin42> ok - but that's the bit I'm arguing with; the SRU has a small chance of breaking something - but unless there's an advantage to doing that I don't think we shoudl risk it
<penguin42> I mean, does libmotif4 have security fixes that 3 doesn't have - and putting those transitions in would help keep it secure?
<ginggs> according to the release notes [ http://motif.ics.com/open-motif-233-release-notes ] 2.3.3 is a bug fix release, i quickly scanned the list of bugs fixed, none of them seem like security fixes
<penguin42> actually, that list of bugs on it's own could be enough of an argument for SRU?
<ginggs> as you noted, why on earth would they bump the so name for a bug fix release in version 2.3.3, when they were happy to leave it the same between 2.2 and 2.3
<ginggs> good point, shall I add a link to the release notes and list the bugs fixed?
<penguin42> yeh, IMHO that would be a reasonable justification
<ginggs> going to do that now, thanks
<ginggs> ok, done
<penguin42> ginggs: You said that there was a page saying that BS can create tasks for a release - does it say how?
<penguin42> (I've done the nominations)
<ginggs> penguin42: sorry closed the page. i have to run now but will be back in about an hour.  thanks for your input - much appreciated!
<penguin42> np
<ginggs> penguin42: do you perhaps get an extra field to choose the release if you click on 'also affects distribution'?
<penguin42> ginggs: No, I just get distribution, Source package name and url
<penguin42> and the distribution doesn't have anything more
<ginggs> i know someone i can ask, but he doesn't seem to be online now
<penguin42> ginggs: bdmurray_ is the person I'd ask if he's awake
<ginggs> btw: source package motif only exists in saucy and sid at the moment, the source package is still called openmotif in p, q and r
<penguin42> how did that happen - is that some change of licensing/release?
<ginggs> just to confuse matters further openmotif is not truly open hence resides in non-free
<penguin42> ah, that's why I didn't find it in an apt-cache search
<ginggs> motif 2.3.4 is now truly open source
<penguin42> did they ever release the motif 1 source? I had to work with it about 5 years ago
<ginggs> http://motif.ics.com/article/news
<ginggs> no i don't think they released motif 1, there is a git at http://sourceforge.net/p/motif/code/commit_browser but only goes back as far as 2.1
<penguin42> I seem to remember the ordering for it asked you what format tape you wanted it on
<penguin42> ginggs: Out of vague interest, what do you use motif for?
<ginggs> I don't personally, I have users who use Ansys GAMBIT among other applications that require libXm.so.3
<penguin42> ah right
<ginggs> so when they upgraded from lucid libmotif3 disappeared and it became my problem
<penguin42> haha yeh
<ginggs> ...and now I am the DM for motif :)
 * penguin42 points the blame-resolution-operator at ginggs
<ginggs> and yourself? why did you need to work with it?
<penguin42> I used to have a job that involved porting from old sunos to Linux
<ginggs> sounds like fun ;)
<penguin42> never underestimate what bugs an application can depend on
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-02
<braiam> if I suspect I'm able to reproduce a bug but the reported doesn't include the stacktrace, should I add it?
<braiam> reporter*
<Noskcaj> braiam, As long as it doesn't have private info, it can't hurt
<braiam> Noskcaj: so, doesn't matter if the error message is slightly different?
<Noskcaj> braiam, It's bug specific normally. Just leave it till someone triages the bug
<braiam> ok, thanks
<near> Hello World!  someone has successfully run the 11.1 macbook webcam on Ubuntu? or just find the good driver?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-03
<psusi> where should a bug involving xorg not being able to run with someone's gpu be assigned to?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-05
<roasted> Hello friends. I've been following the Unity 7.2.1 launchpad. I'm trying to understand the SRU process. I see that 7.2.1 14.04 SRU 1 was "released" 22 hours ago. Is that part of a review process? Just questioning it given that I'm not seeing it via updates, etc.
<Pici> roasted: It looks like 7.2.1 is in trusty-proposed right now.
<Pici> See step 6 here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<roasted> Pici: yeah I just enabled that and pulled in 7.2.1. I'm good now. :)
<roasted> Pici: I just took 'released' as in, it's RELEASED, like part of the regular update system.
<roasted> not released as in, ahh just in pre-release for now, etc.
<Pici> yeah, it is a little confusing
<roasted> seems like the min 7 day wait period applies... now
<roasted> There's one last thing that I'm unsure of. There's a bug targeted for 7.2.1 that is in progress right now. Given that SRU 1 is in trusty-proposed, is that to say that whenever that bug gets fixed, it effectively misses SRU 1 since SRU 1 is here now? Or is there always a chance to merge it later as part of regular updates once SRU 1 is in the regular update repo?
 * Pici shrugs
<tarpman> roasted: Fix Released for the upstream project is separate from Fix
<tarpman> argh
<tarpman> Released for the Ubuntu packages
<tarpman> roasted: you'll notice most of the bugs still say Fix Committed in trusty, ie. they're in trusty-proposed
<roasted> So if I understand right, Fix Committed is proposed, Fix Released is "hey just open software updater"
<tarpman> and wait for your local mirror to update
<roasted> What does that mean for the SRU 1 being in proposed now for the bugs that are targeted for SRU 1, but not 'fixed' yet?
<tarpman> that they missed the milestone. unfortunate, but happens
<roasted> :(
<tarpman> roasted, which bug in particular are you affected by? just curious
<roasted> let me dig it up quick
<roasted> it's the highlight offset one I'm curious about
<roasted> minor, but an aesthetic annoyance
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1309739
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309739 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher icon edge illumination is offset" [Medium,In progress]
<tarpman> yeah, see the merge proposal on that one? the reviewers approved it, but it hasn't actually been merged yet. I take that to mean it missed the cutoff, whenever that was
<roasted> bummer
<tarpman> there will be more SRUs. 12.04 has had 7 so far, and I don't think it's done yet
<roasted> yeah, I believe it. It's just one of those things where it's the one thing I notice continuously that my OCD is ruffled by.  :P
<tarpman> oh, I know what you mean
<roasted> mostly because I have a hard time figuring out exactly how I can identify when an application needs attention...
<tarpman> you know the expo view, super-S? the yellow border makes room for the unity launcher on the left even when you're not running unity
<tarpman> totally aesthetic thing, but bugs me every time ;)
<roasted> so via tweak I just use set the icon backgrounds to no coloring so I can actually see the borders that get highlighted.
<roasted> But when you adjust the icon sizes, that bug comes into play.
<roasted> I mean the icons don't bounce every 30 seconds to remind me that I have an awaiting message, so the highlights are all I use.
<roasted> hence my interest in it :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-07
<metaphysician> In 14.04, there is a bug in /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless script at line 23. It should "enabled" at the end of path /sys/class/net/$1/device/enable. Wireless power saving lying unutilized
<metaphysician> I always get an ENOENT error in /var/log/pm-powersave.log when that hook runs, inspite of active wlan0.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-08
<michagogo> Hey, could I perhaps get some attention to bug 1314616?
<ubot5> bug 1314616 in bitcoin (Ubuntu) "[SRU] bitcoin to be maintained upstream in PPA: Replace distro archive "bitcoin" bitcoin with an empty dummy package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314616
<michagogo> (feel free to point me elsewhere if I'm asking in the wrong channel)
<hggdh> michagogo: it is probable that you would get a better chance on #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-01
<dkessel> Noskaj: what do you think about closing testdrive bug 1037671 ? it is fairly old and the original reporter already stated that it is probably invalid.
<ubot5> bug 1037671 in TestDrive "Test Drive won't start with AttributeError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037671
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-03
<scfc_de> Hi!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates brought me here to ask you to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lua-json/+bug/1443288 for Trusty.  Can somebody help me with that?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1443288 in lua-json (Ubuntu) "Unusable in Trusty; upgrade to 1.3.2" [Undecided,New]
<oro> Salut
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-06
<cristian_c> penguin42, hello
<penguin42> hey
<cristian_c> penguin42, I've opened a bug report a year ago
<cristian_c> penguin42, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1326335
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1326335 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "The 'GTK+' qt theme is buggy" [Undecided,New]
<cristian_c> penguin42, what have i to do, now?
<penguin42> cristian_c: Why did you file it against qtcreator - as far as I can tell that's part of qt4-x11 ?
<cristian_c> penguin42, I was told I had to file against qtcreator
<cristian_c> so I did that
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> cristian_c: Does it still happen on a newer Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> penguin42, yeah, it still happens
<penguin42> cristian_c: OK, put a note on the bug to say that;  to be honest I think you'll have more luck asking on one of the qt channels
<cristian_c> penguin42, I was told to file against qtcreator, I was also told if package was wrong, someone would have moved it to the right package
<cristian_c> penguin42, in the qt channel I was told it's a distro issue
<penguin42> hmm, ok; then it gets tricky - you'll need to find an ubuntu qt packager I think
<penguin42> cristian_c: Add a note to the bug to say it still happens on a particular version and also say that upstream says it's a distro issue
<cristian_c> penguin42, it happened on 12.04 and it still happens on 14.04
<cristian_c> propbably, it will happen on 15.04 too, but I'll try
<cristian_c> sorry, I was disconnected frome the server
<cristian_c> sorry, I was disconnected from the server
<cristian_c> I don't know what was published
<penguin42> bouncy bouncy
<cristian_c> I was again disconnected, I repeat for the last time , sorry :(
<penguin42> no problem
<cristian_c> it happened on 12.04 and it still happens on 14.04
<cristian_c> it will happen on 15.04 too, but I'll try
<cristian_c>  it seems a issue related to the gtk+ theme
<cristian_c> because with other themes, the bug doesn't happen
<cristian_c> with the default theme (gtk+) bug exists
<cristian_c> (now, connection is good, only 0.1s lag in xchat)
<cristian_c> <penguin42> cristian_c: Add a note to the bug to say it still happens on a particular version and also say that upstream says it's a distro issue
<penguin42> yes
<cristian_c> penguin42, the qt guy has told me that gtk+ theme is not part of qt
<cristian_c> and he told me that ubuntu guys added it
<penguin42> cristian_c: I don't understand the details of the way the themes interact - you'll need to find someone who knows that stuff
<cristian_c> penguin42, who have I to contact, then?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> and he told me that ubuntu guys added it
<penguin42> cristian_c: I'm not sure who is best for it, but you need to get lucky to find the people who understand the theme stuff
<cristian_c> penguin42, i don't know who created the theme
<penguin42> me neither
<cristian_c> Can I get info about theme author(s) from the theme?
<cristian_c> penguin42, ok
<jaco> (synaptic:3987): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<jaco> (Reading database ... 893340 files and directories currently installed.)
<jaco> Preparing to unpack .../libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb ...
<jaco> Unpacking libqtcore4:amd64 (4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1) over (4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4) ...
<jaco> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<jaco>  trying to overwrite shared '/etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf', which is different from other instances of package libqtcore4:amd64
<jaco> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jaco>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb
<jaco> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jaco> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<Guest79737> its a bug right?
<Guest79737> (synaptic:3987): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<Guest79737> (Reading database ... 893340 files and directories currently installed.)
<Guest79737> Preparing to unpack .../libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb ...
<Guest79737> Unpacking libqtcore4:amd64 (4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1) over (4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4) ...
<Guest79737> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Guest79737>  trying to overwrite shared '/etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf', which is different from other instances of package libqtcore4:amd64
<Guest79737> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cristian_c> !paste
<Guest79737>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb
<Guest79737> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest79737> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<cristian_c> Guest79737, use pastebin
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-07
<teward> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teward> oops
<teward> sorry wrong window
<teward> :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-06
<jhenke> Hi, I would like to request a SRU for bug #1585928, the description is prepared, can someone fromt the bug team please check it and upload it if possible?
<ubot5> bug 1585928 in llvm-defaults (Ubuntu) "[SRU] llvm-defaults 0.33ubuntu4 [was: lldb package does not provide a lldb-server symlink to the current default version]" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585928
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-07
<square1> How do I report a bug?
<square1> oh. I see.
<square1> What package do I select for an installer bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-08
<nacc> Can someone please nominate LP #997172 for Trusty and Xenial?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997172 in smbldap-tools (Debian) "[SRU] smbldap-config.pl not installed" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997172
<teward> nacc: nominated, needs approval now
<nacc> teward: thanks!
<teward> rbasak: ^ you able to approve the tasks?
<rbasak> nacc, teward: done
 * hggdh was slower than rbasak on the trigger...
<teward> rbasak: thanks
<teward> rbasak: if I may query your brain, an issue which makes a python library's core functions unusable because it returns no data when it reaches into a DB, High or Critical ?
<teward> (the python library doesn't work as is in the repos)
<teward> not necessarily a server package, but...
<hggdh> is it common to use this?
<teward> hggdh: rdepends shows python-sqlalchemy; rdepends on *that* is a lot of python-* packages.  I set it as High because it renders the thing unusable (discovered the issue during a workplace 9.10 -> 14.04 programs migration of inhouse python)
<teward> but was curious if that's the right one to set
<teward> hggdh: also, hello in a more general sense :)
<hggdh> teward: hello :-)
<hggdh> if there are no "known" issues on the other packages, then high is OK
<teward> that's what i thought
<teward> though i didn't check the other packages
<teward> hggdh: I wouldn't *expect* it to be a huge issue because it's a library that allows DB interfacing with MSSQL, but... "No Data Returned From Queries" is a huge red flag
<teward> and been known since 2012
<teward> with no progress in Debian either on a fix :p
<hggdh> ught
<teward> though upstream has a patch that's been around since... oooh, years.
<hggdh> on a more meta-philosophical view, anyone depending on alchemy to get something is bound for disaster
<hggdh> teward: did you try the patch?
<teward> :P
<teward> hggdh: debdiffs locally, though on the affected systems I just used 'easy_install --upgrade pymssql', which grabs upstream's 2.x branch
<teward> while Debian and Ubuntu still use 1.0.x
<teward> planned to test this evening
<teward> the second part was "set up a test mssql" server.
<rbasak> teward: what's the bug?
<teward> want to guess what I hate the most?
<teward> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymssql/+bug/918896, though hggdh's analysis matched mine
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymssql/+bug/918896
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 918896 in pymssql (Ubuntu) "No data returned from MSSQL server" [High,Confirmed]
<teward> oopsies
 * teward kicks the computer
<hggdh> uh, the "setup & test" part?
<teward> hggdh: (1) set up MS Server, (2) Set up MSSQL
<teward> (3) configure DB server
<teward> (4) raise hell
<teward> 5 is testing, but that's after rebuilds :)
<rbasak> teward: yeah I'd say High, because it only impacts other packages if using Python and MSSQL, which on Ubuntu is a fairly rare case.
<teward> indeed.
<teward> rbasak: that was my original assessment :)
<teward> but i like second opinions :)
<rbasak> :)
<teward> and third, and fourth, and fifth... *goes on and on until his need for coffee forces him to get up to get more*
 * hggdh sips a bit of the decaf, and laughs
 * teward noms chocolate-covered espresso beans in the interim until the coffee is ready :)
<teward> anyways, thanks rbasak for setting the tasks :)
<teward> nacc will be appreciative :)
<teward> rbasak: or any other bug lord, can someone approve my bug task nominations on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymssql/+bug/918896 please for the series I nominated?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 918896 in pymssql (Ubuntu) "No data returned from MSSQL server" [High,Confirmed]
<teward> i have confirmations that the upstream patch works, and am prepping debdiffs.
<hggdh> teward: you realise that first we will have to have yakkety done, right?
<teward> hggdh: the debdiffs i'm submitting?
<teward> all of them
<teward> but yes
<teward> not my first SRU-rodeo
<teward> hggdh: the debdiffs i've already prepped are precise thru yakkety
<teward> as soon as Chrome starts up
<hggdh> teward: ack, I will approve all
<teward> hggdh: should I dump all the debdiffs or wait for yakkety?
<hggdh> it would be better to wait for yakkety validation
<teward> ack
<teward> hggdh: well, yakkety debdiff submitted there
<teward> but the only people testing in Yakkety are me and maybe a few others
<hggdh> (cuz this is, theoretically, how it should be done)
<teward> though, I did test yakkety :)
<teward> hggdh: ack
<teward> hggdh: in the mean time i have a PPA to 'fix' the problem for me :P
<hggdh> teward: anyway, I will approve the others
<teward> (so my servers won't be impacted)
<teward> hggdh: if you wish, or you can wait
<teward> :)
<hggdh> teward: although I did not say it before: thank you :-)
 * teward is in no rush, but the people who have wanted this fixed for an age are :p
<teward> hggdh: you're welcome :)
<hggdh> tempus fugit, and all
<teward> hggdh: off hand would you know the process in Debian for getting something NMU'd if there's bugs that have patches but the maintainer has been AWOL on it for years?
<teward> s/years/several years/
<hggdh> teward: sorry, no (if the package is orphaned, then there is nobody taking care of it)
<rbasak> teward: have you considered applying to the bug control team?
<rbasak> teward: I'd be happy to endorse your application (if that's a thing for bug control, I'm not sure)
<teward> rbasak: erm, i'm already bugcontrol
<teward> can't approve tasks
<teward> only nominat
<teward> e
<teward> except where I have upload privs (nginx)
<teward> which is how the security bug got all series set by me in one go
<teward> rbasak: Ubuntu Drivers members have approve-series-nomination (or whatever the permission is called)
<teward> rbasak: bugcontrol has 'nominate-for-series' or w/e it's called, but not approve
<conslo> hello! I have a pretty specific question about the update release process. I'm affected by this: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1573231/ which is supposedly fixed in kernel 4.4.0-23.41, which is commited-but-not-released for Xenial (as of 5-18)
<teward> hggdh: i'm poking #debian-devel and #debian-python now over on OFTC, see if they can't at least get the fix as well as mark it orphaned
<teward> hggdh: the python modules team is listed as uploader so..
<teward> maybe they can get it patched, then orphan-status it
<teward> rbasak: also, hence why I poked you to approve the nominations on nacc's bug earlier :)
<conslo> it's commited for proposed, build succeeded as far as I can see, but it's not actually in the repo. It's seems like a pretty serious bug and it's blocking some of our projects, so I'm wondering if I can get an idea of a timeline/if there's someone to poke about things
<rbasak> teward: oh. That's a bit rubbish :-/
<teward> rbasak: yes, it is, but I don't argue, because where I do most of my triage (nginx), I have series-approval rights already
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-09
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone target https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1513529 to livecd-rootfs in xenial, please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1513529 in cloud-images "cloud images should be built with the same /etc/apt/sources.list as server images" [Undecided,In progress]
<Odd_Bloke> And if someone could also target https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/walinuxagent/+bug/1590751 at trusty, it would also be appreciated.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1590751 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update walinuxagent to 2.1.3 in trusty" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: task added for bug 1590751
<ubot5> bug 1590751 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Update walinuxagent to 2.1.3 in trusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590751
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: I'm quite skeptical of the claim that regression risk is minimised by existing tests though, given walinuxagent's regression history with those tests previously.
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: with bug 1513529, are you proposing to change sources.list behaviour for users?
<ubot5> bug 1513529 in cloud-images "cloud images should be built with the same /etc/apt/sources.list as server images" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513529
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: that sounds troublesome to me if so.
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: So cloud-init will change the sources.list to this on first boot anyway; this is to make the cloud images consistent with the server images if someone isn't booting using cloud-init.
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: if there are users who aren't using cloud-init, then aren't we changing apt behaviour on them?
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: Potentially, yes; I'm going to re-check if we actually think we need this in xenial.
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: I've updated the walinuxagent bug's regression section to be a little more honest; we can't be sure there won't be regressions, but Microsoft will be active in helping us address any that are found.
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-10
<justxux> Hi, does anyone know about this bug in Ubuntu 16.04/Unity/64-bit , that causes applications to not appear right after they are installed, but after relog they appear? (Still can open them through terminal)
<jhenke> Hi, anybody able to look at bug 1585928 for a SRU?
<ubot5> bug 1585928 in llvm-defaults (Ubuntu) "[SRU] llvm-defaults 0.33ubuntu4 [was: lldb package does not provide a lldb-server symlink to the current default version]" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585928
<nacc> jhenke: you mean you need it nominated for the appropriate series? this is the right place to ask
<jhenke> nacc if it is called like that, the bug was fixed in yakkety, I real would like it to be fixed in xenial too, I prepared the bug's description
<jhenke> the diff is fairly trivial
<jhenke> nacc I have asked several times the last days, sadly you are the first to answer here
<nacc> jhenke: the sru page says clearly what is needed, have you prepared the debdiff? or do you need someone else to?
<jhenke> I am not so much into this debdiff thing
<jhenke> so the answer is no unfortunately, but it should be trivial and available from launchpad
<nacc> jhenke: debdiffs aren't available? as they need changelog and proper attribution, etc. to go into the right series. someone still needs to do that work
<jhenke> hmm I did not provide anything, but I mean the package's site should have it
<nacc> jhenke: but in any case, the first step is getting it nominated to the 16.04 series, which you have attempted to by asking here. My only advice is to ask again until it happens
<nacc> jhenke: not sure I follow. The debdiff in the bug is for yakkety. You need something similar for xenial (but it won't necessarily be identical)
<jhenke> xenial has 0.33ubuntu3, the fixed version is 0.33ubuntu4
<jhenke> well yaketty had the same version until the fix
<jhenke> nacc thanks, so I am still looking for some deve to nominate it for 16.04
<teward> jhenke: the 'package's site' means nothing - what nacc is talking about for changelog entries is that one has to be created for the Debian site, packaging updated if there's core changes, etc. to make a package SRU-able
<teward> but someone will have to do that work
<teward> not necessarily you, but...
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-11
<Ctn> hola
<Ctn> buenas noches a todos
<Ctn>  consulta
<Ctn> <Ctn> bueno ya es sabido por todos referente las diferentes arquitecturas 32  y 64 bits
<Ctn> <Ctn> el laptop que tengo es dell 4 g de ram y 250 hd SSD
<Ctn> <Ctn> pero la consulta real es
<Ctn> <Ctn> cual de las dos instalo 32 o 64
<Ctn> <Ctn> siempre he instalado 32 en otros laptop y desktop
<Ctn> <Ctn> ??
<teward> !es | Ctn
<ubot5> Ctn: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<teward> You will want to go there for your question.
<Ctn> thenk
<Ctn> sorry
<Ctn> hello, good night everyone, see, well it is already known by all concerning the different architectures 32 and 64 bits, the laptop I have is dell 4 g of ram and 250 hd SSD, but the actual query is, which of the two I install 32 or 64, I've always installed 32 other laptop and desktop, ??
<Ctn> the 32 in this great casa laptop,
<Ctn> or we are already at level 64
<hggdh> Ctn: 64bits is probably better in the long run
<Ctn> mi laptop is core i5
<nacc> Ctn: probably a better question for #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<teward> or a language specific channel, I think your language is Spanish?
 * teward isn't certain
<jbicha> please nominate bug 1432271 bug 1484785 and bug 1586708 for xenial
<ubot5> bug 1432271 in One Hundred Papercuts "[vivid] Abiword always starts after logging in" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432271
<ubot5> bug 1484785 in abiword (Ubuntu) "language selector text cut off in abiword" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484785
<ubot5> bug 1586708 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Abiword icon has extra smaller icons included" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586708
<jbicha> I guess you can nominate for wily too if you want
<jbicha> please mark bug 1573052 as triaged, it looks like 2 separate spammers(?) marked it as fixed when it hasn't been yet
<ubot5> bug 1573052 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "[packaging] gnome-software provides a broken symlink of /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so on Ubuntu 16.04" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573052
<jhenke> Godd morning guys, I am still looking for someone to get bug 1585928 nominated for xenial
<ubot5> bug 1585928 in llvm-defaults (Ubuntu) "[SRU] llvm-defaults 0.33ubuntu4 [was: lldb package does not provide a lldb-server symlink to the current default version]" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585928
<tsimonq2> jhenke: maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel?
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<jhenke> tsimonq2 why? I thought by documentation this is the place to ask for SRUs?
<tsimonq2> jhenke: the people with the permissions hang out there, it's worth a try to get more coverage :)
<jhenke> it is sad if you can't follow the rules for something to work :(
<tsimonq2> jhenke: it's not a matter of following the rules, it's me looking and saying, "hey, I think it would help if he did x y z"
<jhenke> I just don't want to be rude to people spending their time on something I want
<tsimonq2> jhenke: so go ahead, someone with permissions will pick it up, but it will be faster and you will get a lot more coverage if you also mention it in #ubuntu-devel
<jhenke> I already asked there
<tsimonq2> alright, now comes the waiting game :)
<jhenke> I have been waiting for about a week already :(
<jbicha> jhenke: are you going to submit the patch for that bug for xenial?
<jhenke> I am looking for someone to make that patching going to xenail, yes
<jbicha> ok, but are you interested in submitting the patch yourself?
<jhenke> I really don't know what I had to do for that, I just prepared the bug's description already
<jbicha> would you like to learn how?
<jhenke> Sadly I do not feel I am really able to learn stuff today
<jbicha> ok, maybe another time
<jbicha> good work on updating the bug description
<jhenke> thanks
<chloris> Hi everyone, would anyone be up for some help with a possible package conflict bug?
<chloris> It's about LaTeX and its bibliography management tools.
<chloris> If anyone ever reads this: you may want to check packages biber and texlive-bibtex-extra. First is a backend for processing bibliography files, second contains biblatex package for LaTeX, which includes the processed bibliography (by Biber) into the document.
<chloris> These two are meant to be used together, but their packages (biber and texlive-bibtex-extra) conflict, so you can't install both ...
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-08
<elopio> bdmurray: hello. Are you on SRU duty today?
<bdmurray> elopio: I'm at a sprint but might be able to have a look.
<elopio> bdmurray: I think our repo will be ready in one hour. We are waiting for the arm autopkgtest results.
<bdmurray> elopio: ready to have something in -proposed?
<elopio> bdmurray: but Sergio was doing our dput, and he started his holidays today. Who can help us with the dput?
<elopio> we want to dput and get snapcraft 2.31 into -proposed today, if possible. And then move to -updates on monday or tuesday.
<bdmurray> elopio: So you need somebody to sponsor it to -proposed and somebody to review it in -proposed?
<elopio> bdmurray: I think I just need the sponsor. Once it's in -proposed we'll test in xenial, yakkety and zesty during the weekend.
<bdmurray> elopio: when it is uploaded it ends up in the SRU queue - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=1, which then requires an SRU team member to review it.
<elopio> ah, ok. So I need that too.
<bdmurray> elopio: there are other SRU people here with me who could review it
<elopio> if it's too late and you are busy on your sprint, it's ok to get it in -proposed tomorrow morning.
<bdmurray> We have a couple of hours left yet, so let me know when its ready.
<elopio> cool. bdmurray: what do I need to prepare for the sponsor? Just the link to the repo?
<bdmurray> I think so.
<elopio> \o/ thanks. I'll ping you when master is ready.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-09
<elopio> bdmurray: 2.31 is ready in https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft
<elopio> the debian changelog is up-to-date. Please let me know if you need something else.
<elopio> bdmurray: hello. Please remember our dput :)
<elopio> bdmurray: oh wait, it seems Sergio appeared from his holidays and it's already here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft/2.31+17.10.1
<elopio> so I think now we just need help to put it in all the -proposed.
<bdmurray> elopio: I'm under the impression that the click packages here are needed for the snapcraft SRU https://launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=click&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<elopio> bdmurray: yes :( I asked Steve on #ubuntu-devel about it. He
<elopio> says he'll try to get it dput today.
<elopio> I find it a little confusing that you are not all in the same channel :)
<bdmurray> I probably am in the channel but can't read everything.
<bdmurray> elopio: Oh, I wasn't - thanks.
<bdmurray> elopio: Bug 1696402 is missing SRU information. Do you know anything about it?
<ubot5> bug 1696402 in click (Ubuntu) "chroot configuration strictly depends on overlayfs" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696402
<elopio> bdmurray: oh, that wasn't part of the original fix by Sergio. He had to add it to get the autopkgtests passing.
<elopio> would it be enough if I add this information?
<bdmurray> elopio: something along the lines of which test was failing and noting we should make sure it passes etc... would be sufficient.
<elopio> bdmurray: done.
<tdaitx> could someone please create tasks in LP: #1696886 for Zesty, Yakkety and Xenial with importance Whishlist?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1696886 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "add apport hook for openjdk-8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696886
<tdaitx> oh, besides the new tasks, the main task importance for LP: #1696886 should also be set to whishlist
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1696886 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "add apport hook for openjdk-8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696886
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-06
<jeremy31> I am trying to help fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1764645  It seems that the patch from opensuse bug report works, any pointers?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1764645 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Bluetooth not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jeremy31> I will confirm that the https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bluetooth/bluetooth-next.git/commit/drivers/bluetooth?id=544a591668813583021474fa5c7ff4942244d654 commit makes it work for me
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-08
<jeremy31> Should https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1764645 have been filed against package linux-modules-extra
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1764645 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Bluetooth not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hggdh> jeremy31: I do not think so, but the best place to ask is at #ubuntu-kernel
<jeremy31> hggdh Just trying to get this 2 year old issue done with.  Ubuntu 18.04 killed my bluetooth and it seems that the upstream fix from https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/next/linux-next.git/commit/drivers/bluetooth?id=803cdb8ce584198cd45825822910cac7de6378cb works for everyone
